# KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ



## SA TX ROLLERZ

KANDYSHOP CUSTOMZ CAN HANDLE ANY AND ALL CUSTOM PAINT AND BODY MODS TO ANY CAR TRUCK OR BIKE CALL 210 921 1460


----------



## THE REBIRTH

souns good...hope u get more business..wit postin this on layitlow


----------



## Billy

U GOT PICS OF ANY OF YOUR WORK ???? LIKE PAINT AND BODY MODS???ON BIKES U DID??????


----------



## THE REBIRTH

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 14 2006, 07:45 PM~5968532
> *U GOT PICS OF ANY OF YOUR WORK ???? LIKE PAINT AND BODY MODS???ON BIKES U DID??????
> *


nice...forgot about that


----------



## PICAZZO

Pics :uh:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IM IN ROLLERZ ONLY SO U KNOW ITS ONLY THE BEST COMMIN OUT OF MY SHOP .U DREAM IT ILL MAKE IT REALITY. MODS KANDY PATTERNS WHATEVER I CAN DO IT.


----------



## LowRider_69

any pics of ur work?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 16 2006, 06:33 PM~5982625
> *any pics of ur work?
> *


PICS COMING SOON


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IF YOU NEED BIKES OR EVEN CARS MODIFIED OR KANDY PAINTED HIT ME UP 21O 921 1460


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2006, 05:57 PM~5997521
> *IF YOU NEED BIKES OR EVEN CARS MODIFIED OR KANDY PAINTED HIT ME UP 21O 921 1460
> *


How much for a candy paint job?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 07:22 PM~5997614
> *How much for a candy paint job?
> *


BIKE????? FLAKE NO FLAKE PATTERNS? TELL ME WHAT U WANT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2006, 06:35 PM~5997691
> *BIKE????? FLAKE NO FLAKE PATTERNS?  TELL ME WHAT U  WANT
> *


standard 20" bike frame with your average tank and skirts. Flake and candy.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 07:36 PM~5997698
> *standard 20" bike frame with your average tank and skirts. Flake and candy.
> *


AROUND 650


----------



## sic713

damn....


----------



## Blame the lizards

You guys got any pics of some bad ass trikes here? cheers  :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 07:44 PM~5997723
> *damn....
> *


WHAT YOU CHARGE?


----------



## bluepridelowride13

somewhere around half.......


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2006, 07:48 PM~5997741
> *WHAT YOU CHARGE?
> *


not that much


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 18 2006, 07:49 PM~5997746
> *somewhere around half.......
> *


not even that.. for 650.. youll get the works..


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 06:51 PM~5997752
> *not even that.. for 650.. youll get the works..
> *


and then some.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WELL I USE ALL HOK FLAKE AND KANDY. NOT THE CHEAP STUFF LIKE I SEEN SOMEWHERE ON HERE


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 07:51 PM~5997752
> *not even that.. for 650.. youll get the works..
> *


THATS WHAT IM SAYIN IM NOT GONNA DO A HALF ASS BIKE I DO IT ALL THE WAY OR NOT AT ALL


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 07:44 PM~5997723
> *damn....
> *


HEY DAWG WHEN YOU GONNA DISPLAY UR BIKE ON SOME RED CARPET??????? LOL LOL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2006, 08:04 PM~5997844
> *HEY DAWG WHEN YOU GONNA DISPLAY  UR  BIKE ON SOME RED CARPET??????? LOL LOL
> *


naw never...ill rather display it on some concrete....red carpet aint for me...i aint puff daddy!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 07:07 PM~5997862
> *naw never...ill rather display it on some concrete....red carpet aint for me...i aint puff daddy!
> *


P- Shitty and notorious P.I.G.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WE BALL BIG TIME SO WE DO DESERVE THE RED CARPET TREATMENT


----------



## sic713

oh...


----------



## sic713

oh...


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ TAKING ORDERS FOR BIKE MODS AND PAINT CALL ME AT 210 6399528


----------



## sic713

how much for something like this


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

JUST PAINT NO BODY WORK UMM ILLL HOOK IT UP


----------



## slo

it all come s down to the quality of the work.

not waht all you can do nor how fancy you think it is.

if you get down you get down and thats all there is to it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2006, 04:52 AM~6031327
> *JUST PAINT NO BODY WORK UMM ILLL HOOK IT UP
> *


just paint


----------



## LowRider_69

i think he thought u wanted a paint job.............


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 24 2006, 07:26 AM~6031769
> *i think he thought u wanted a paint job.............
> *


someone else i know does.. i just dont wanna do it.. he bugs to much


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2006, 06:07 AM~5997862
> *naw never...ill rather display it on some concrete....red carpet aint for me...i aint puff daddy!
> *


Damn here we go again with the red carpet discussion :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2006, 08:05 AM~6032012
> *Damn here we go again with the red carpet discussion :roflmao:
> *


yea.. but i didnt bring it up homeboy... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 11:41 PM~6030564
> *how much for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just paint around 500 with a lil more details


----------



## TonyO

What about this? :biggrin: 






































Frame, fenders, rail, headlight, and show card minus murals


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

650 for paint


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2006, 01:18 AM~5999236
> *WE BALL BIG TIME SO WE DO DESERVE THE RED CARPET TREATMENT
> *


MOVIE STARS AND ROLLERZ WALK ON RED CARPET CAUSE THEY'RE FAMOUS I WALK ON TOILET PAPER CAUSE IM THE SHIT!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: J/K GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Aug 26 2006, 05:30 AM~6046817
> *MOVIE STARS AND ROLLERZ WALK ON RED CARPET CAUSE THEY'RE FAMOUS I WALK ON TOILET PAPER CAUSE IM THE SHIT!!! :0  :0  :biggrin: J/K GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOP
> *


 :0 hey that's a good one...would be a nice SIGNATURE


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 26 2006, 06:35 AM~6046824
> *:0 hey that's a good one...would be a nice SIGNATURE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2006, 12:24 AM~6046494
> *What about this?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame, fenders, rail, headlight, and show card  minus murals
> *


500.. and ill stripe it


----------



## bad news

damn sic are you serious ??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: is that with paint ?        hey ill be hitting you up like in november or december if the deals sitll stands ???? what you say ?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2006, 01:24 PM~6048358
> *damn sic are you serious ???  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: is that with paint ?               hey ill be hitting you up like in november or december if the deals sitll stands ???? what you say ?
> *


yup.. pm me homie.. and well talk.. or u can just call me


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 09:20 AM~6047318
> *500.. and ill stripe it
> *


and stripe it??????????/ are they gonna be as straight as ur other ones? with some fake kandy


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 14 2006, 06:45 PM~5968532
> *U GOT PICS OF ANY OF YOUR WORK ???? LIKE PAINT AND BODY MODS???ON BIKES U DID??????
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2006, 08:11 PM~6055585
> *and stripe it??????????/ are they gonna be as straight as ur other ones? with some fake kandy
> *


4 show.. if u talking bout da car.. what can i say.. it was 1st...
but i dont see anything wrong with these here...












































i might not be the best.. but i give em they moneys work..
and fake candy?? what is fake candy...i didnt know there was such a brand..
its all looks the same.. so whats the difference..


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 09:56 PM~6056011
> *4 show.. if u talking bout da car.. what can i say.. it was 1st...
> but i dont see anything wrong with these here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might not be the best.. but i give em they moneys work..
> and fake candy?? what is fake candy...i didnt know there was such a brand..
> its all looks the same.. so whats the difference..
> *


Those parts look familiar.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 27 2006, 09:08 PM~6056132
> *Those parts look familiar.
> *


lol no shit.. hey sitting in your garage


----------



## TonyO

Alright then how much for in and outs like this with pinstriping?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

LOL WHATEVER I SAY PRICE WISE SIC WILL UNDERCUT ME . BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. JUST SEND ME UR BIKE AND ILL PATTERN THE WHOLE THING HOWEVER YOU WANT


----------



## sic713

yeah.. i havent had any complaints... right guys..


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

R YOU TRYIN TO STEP ON MY TOES???? I SURE HOPE NOT.UR WORK IS GOOD .JUST NOT MY TASTE. KINDA OLD SCHOOL BUT IF THATS WHAT UR CUSTOMERS WANT THEN THATS COOL


----------



## sic713

WOW


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

DONT TRY TO UNDER BID MY CUSTOMERZ AND WE WILL BE ALL GOOD. I CHARGE WHAT I CHARGE BECAUSE I KNOW MY WORK IS WORTH IT.


----------



## sic713

i charge wat i charge cuz i know what my work is worth


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 05:12 PM~6061467
> *i charge wat i charge cuz i know what my work is worth
> *


EXACTLY SO IF I CHARGE MORE THEN YOU DO DONT SAY A LOWER PRICE WHEN THEY ARE INTERESTED IN ME PAINTING IT PLEASE. IFYOU WANNAWORK SMART WE SHOULD TEAM UP AND MAKE ALOT MORE MONEY


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2006, 05:17 PM~6061489
> *EXACTLY SO IF I CHARGE MORE THEN YOU DO DONT SAY A LOWER PRICE WHEN THEY ARE INTERESTED IN ME PAINTING IT PLEASE. IFYOU WANNAWORK SMART WE SHOULD TEAM UP AND MAKE ALOT MORE MONEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey its fair business.. their not your customers untill they give you the work.. this is all business her.. we both are out for the money..


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

has he even posted any of his work yet?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 28 2006, 06:40 PM~6061952
> *has he even posted any of his work yet?
> *


I DONT NEED TO IM ROLLERZ ONLY FOOL


----------



## R.O.C

PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2006, 07:11 PM~6062125
> *I DONT NEED TO IM ROLLERZ ONLY FOOL
> *


 YOU STILL GOTTA POST UP YOUR WORK IF YOU WANT BUSSINES


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 28 2006, 06:16 PM~6062160
> *SO YOU STILL GOTTA POST UP YOUR WORK IF YOU WANT BUSSINES
> *


thats what i was gonna say. if you want someone to ship their parts to you and give you $650 you gotta show them what you can do


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by fool_@Aug 28 2006, 07:17 PM~6062167
> *thats what i was gonna say. if you want someone to ship their parts to you and give you $650 you gotta show them what you can do
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ+Aug 28 2006, 07:11 PM~6062125-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT NEED TO IM ROLLERZ ONLY FOOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2006, 07:16 PM~6062160
> *YOU STILL GOTTA POST UP YOUR WORK IF YOU WANT BUSSINES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-fool_@Aug 28 2006, 07:17 PM~6062167
> *thats what i was gonna say. if you want someone to ship their parts to you and give you $650 you gotta show them what you can do
> *


x100


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ROLLERZ ONLY DONT DO SHITY WORK PERIOD LOOK ON ROLLERZ ONLY.COM


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

nobody said you do shitty work, we just wanted to see an example


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

LOOKON ROLLERZ ONLY.COM AND IMAGINE UR BIKE LOOKING LIKE THAT. I USUALLY DONT TAKE PICS Anyways


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2006, 07:23 PM~6062223
> *LOOKON ROLLERZ ONLY.COM AND IMAGINE UR BIKE LOOKING LIKE THAT. I USUALLY DONT TAKE PICS Anyways
> *


YE BUT YOU CANT TELL US THAT ALL THOSE CAR YOU PAINTED WHE WANT TO SEE WAT KIND OF WORK U DO


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

well i dont have pics of what ive done so if that show you pic a painter then im sorry for ya


----------



## bad news

at least tell us one bike or car you have painted and just because youre in rollerz only doesnt mean youre the shit thats too cocky not talking shit !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2006, 06:11 PM~6062125
> *I DONT NEED TO IM ROLLERZ ONLY FOOL
> *


Wow!, So just cause your in RO your the worlds best painter? Good luck.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ROLLERZ ONLY DOESNT DO OR PUT OUT SHITY WORK.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

THE WORK AND CRAFTSMANSHIP IS A+ AND GARANTEED. YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2006, 09:54 PM~6063549
> *ROLLERZ ONLY DOESNT DO OR PUT OUT SHITY WORK.
> *


umm ...... i understand youre a member but the club youre affliated with doesnt automaticaly give you couple of more notches on youre belt ?? until we see something you painted will give you the right to come in here and say youre the best of best !  but like the homie raul said good luck with that !!!!


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 11:10 PM~6063641
> *umm ...... i understand youre a member but the club youre affliated with doesnt automaticaly give you couple of more notches on youre belt ?? until we see something you painted will give you the right to come in here and say youre the best of best !   but like the homie raul said good luck with that !!!!
> *


spoken well :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

aight pics commin soon. all the good ones are in print not digital


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2006, 05:14 AM~6069168
> *aight pics commin soon. all the good ones are in print not digital
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 29 2006, 12:10 AM~6063641
> *umm ...... i understand youre a member but the club youre affliated with doesnt automaticaly give you couple of more notches on youre belt ?? until we see something you painted will give you the right to come in here and say youre the best of best !   but like the homie raul said good luck with that !!!!
> *


True. Just like any buisness you need a portfolio of your work just like a resume. Because when you sell your work you are applying for a job. Saying just because you are a member of a certain club everyone should accept the quality of work you do is like applying to be a doctor with no credential and saying well I went to Harvard so I am the best doctor there is how do we know you didn't go to harvard for basket weaving. Being a member of any club doesn't give you a blank check of abilities to me.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2006, 08:11 PM~6062125
> *I DONT NEED TO IM ROLLERZ ONLY FOOL
> *


----------



## TonyO

He'll be posting pics soon


----------



## slo

oh thought he didnt need to!


----------



## sic713

me too..


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

PICS COMMIN SOON


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2006, 02:24 AM~6074982
> *me too..
> *


He has to post pix since you fookers won't stop busting his balls about it :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

More to come


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

This is some of his best work right here. Those graphics are so damn bad ass :0 

See fookers this guy don't play around :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2006, 06:54 AM~6078620
> *This is some of his best work right here.  Those graphics are so damn bad ass  :0
> 
> See fookers this guy don't play around :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like a Rob Vandeslice paint job.


----------



## TonyO

Alright here's a bike he's done. Pretty good work


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2006, 05:59 PM~6078647
> *That looks like a Rob Vandeslice paint job.
> *


:thumbsup: Brotha don't play around do he? :biggrin: 

I got more pix of this one from the San Diego show that I'll post up later. I took a lot of pix.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO




----------



## TonyO

More pix of that Viper :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

:0 damn now thats sick!!!!!!!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2006, 07:59 AM~6078647
> *That looks like a Rob Vandeslice paint job.
> *


VANDERSLICE DID PAINT THIS VIPER BUT ITS OUR SHOP CAR.ITS FALLING APART SO ITS GETTING REDONE BY ME THIS TIME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2006, 01:49 AM~6081616
> *VANDERSLICE DID PAINT THIS VIPER BUT ITS OUR SHOP CAR.ITS FALLING APART SO ITS GETTING REDONE BY ME THIS TIME
> *


I remember seeing the windshield was broken in the SD show


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ITS GOTA NEW ONE NOW I DID IT LAST WEEK.TONY POST UP PICS OF OVERNITE CELEBRITY.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 31 2006, 07:41 AM~6078564-->
> 
> 
> 
> He has to post pix since you fookers won't stop busting his balls about it  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well cant come in here talkin all big and bad without proof
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Aug 31 2006, 07:54 AM~6078620
> *This is some of his best work right here.  Those graphics are so damn bad ass  :0
> 
> See fookers this guy don't play around :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt dat a vanderslice...


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

yes sic it is its kandy shops shop car. good everyday driver


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2006, 08:00 PM~6082839
> *yes sic it is its kandy shops shop car. good everyday driver
> *


yeah,.. i know


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 31 2006, 06:41 AM~6078564
> *He has to post pix since you fookers won't stop busting his balls about it  :uh:
> *


I cant believe you just said that.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

i just got a girls frame in yesterday so ill be takin pics to show everyone . the y want it to look like the viper style


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2006, 02:11 PM~6084530
> *i just got a girls frame in yesterday so ill be takin pics to show everyone . the y want it to look like the viper style
> *


Hell yeah man show these guys RO don't mess around :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

LOL ITS A ROLLERZ ONLY BIKE TOO. IMAGINE THE VIPER PAINT ON A BIKE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

VANDERSLICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WHAT ABOUT HIM??????


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## BigTex

IF YOU ARE ABLE TO DUPLICATE VANDERSLICE'S STYLE CLEANLY..... THEN YOU WILL BE GETTING A LOT OF BUSINESS.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 2 2006, 08:58 AM~6091069
> *IF YOU ARE ABLE TO DUPLICATE VANDERSLICE'S STYLE CLEANLY..... THEN YOU WILL BE GETTING A LOT OF BUSINESS.
> *


id rather go to rob himself and pay in full!

with LRM its the name that matters


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2006, 09:44 AM~6091212
> *id rather go to rob himself and pay in full!
> 
> with LRM its the name that matters
> *



LOWRIDER JUST LOOKS AT THE QUALITY..... I DON'T THINK IT MATTERS WHO DID IT.....

WE HAVE ALWAYS USED PEDRO FOR OUR PAINT AND MURALS... AND HE ISN'T WIDELY KNOWN AND IT HASN'T HURT US.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 2 2006, 09:49 AM~6091234
> *LOWRIDER JUST LOOKS AT THE QUALITY..... I DON'T THINK IT MATTERS WHO DID IT.....
> 
> WE HAVE ALWAYS USED PEDRO FOR OUR PAINT AND MURALS... AND HE ISN'T WIDELY KNOWN AND IT HASN'T HURT US.
> *



but you been in this game long enough if you got names like fonzy, able, rob, and fabian on your ride, not only are they quality but they are already know of highly, LRM just makes it seems to the smaller competitor like thats what you need to win..

then you get the rookies in here if they can get cartoons number so he can do murals.. :uh: 



its always gonna be quality that matters just aslong as eveyone is in the same game and understands that.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2006, 08:44 AM~6091212
> *id rather go to rob himself and pay in full!
> 
> with LRM its the name that matters
> *


Lrm judges dont think too kindly of Rob...I've heard


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2006, 10:44 AM~6059051
> *Alright then how much for in and outs like this with pinstriping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$950

Who painted this?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 2 2006, 08:32 AM~6091383
> *Who painted this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someone in So Cal painted that. I dont remember who but the owner is Aftershock818 on here.


----------



## BigTex

WELL I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM OR SEEN BIAS JUDGING BASED ON WHO PAINTS OR MURALS WHAT. WELL NOT WHEN THE WORK IS CLOSE IN QUALITY. 

ROB HAS HIS OWN UNIQUE AND SPECIAL STYLE. WHEN YOU SEE A PAINT JOB YOU WILL KNOW IF IT IS ROBS. I DON'T THINK ANYONE ELSE CAN MATCH HIS STYLE... NOT THAT I HAVE SEEN.

THAT IS WHY I AM SAYING IF THIS NEW SHOP CAN MATCH THAT... THEN HE WILL BE GETTING MUCH BUSINESS. JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE I GUESS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

For the price, I would rather go with Rob.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 11:46 AM~6091707
> *For the price, I would rather go with Rob.
> *


x2


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

lrm knows my shop because im in rollerz only and they know all about us


----------



## eric ramos

woopie do good for u 
nothing against ro though u just 2 damn cockey fo


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 2 2006, 09:32 AM~6091383
> *$950
> 
> Who painted this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wet N Wild customs in cali 
they get down 
they have done year of the dragon and sweet and sour


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 2 2006, 03:47 PM~6092908
> *woopie do good for u
> nothing against ro though u just 2 damn cockey fo
> *


i was simply stating a fact that it doesn t matter to lrm judges who painted it so dont go making judgement on me when you dont know me


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 2 2006, 03:55 PM~6092932
> *Wet N Wild customs in cali
> they get down
> they have done year of the dragon and sweet and sour
> *


The patterns look a little uneven and crooked. The mural is inpressive as hell though.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller

HEY MAN I KNOW JOHN PERSONALLY AND I CAN SAY THAT HOMEBOY DOES NOT FUCK AROUND, I CAN POST A FEW PICS HERE SOON OF WHAT HES DOING TO MY CAR, HOMIE KNOWS HIS SHIT AND HIS WORK IS TOP NOTCH IVE SEEN PLENTY OF IT IN PERSON, I JUST SAW THAT BIKE THAT TONYO POSTED UP THIS WEEKEND AND THAT LIL FUCKER IS CLEAN....TRUST ME, YOU WILL GET YOUR MONEYS WORTH WITH JOHN, HES A STAND UP DUDE WHO IS NOT LOOKING TO FUCK ANYONE....AND THATS THE TRUTH

ROLLERZ ONLY IV LYFE, 
FUCK ALL THEM HATIN ASS BITCHES,
DON'T HATE LIKE THE REST 
CAUSE YOU AINT ROLLIN WITH THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think people have already made up there minds.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 06:56 PM~6103869
> *I think people have already made up there minds.
> *


yeah... :0 
but who?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 06:56 PM~6103869
> *I think people have already made up there minds.
> *


IF THEY MADE UP THERE MINDS THEN THATS COOL WITH ME I DONT CARE IF THEY GET WEAK ASS PAINT AND JOBS CROOKED LINES. LOL HAHA


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey SA TX ROLLER....i got sumone else to sponsor my paint job..srry man


----------



## THE REBIRTH

hey SA TX ROLLER....i got sumone else to sponsor my paint job..srry man


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 3 2006, 08:37 AM~6094555
> *The patterns look a little uneven and crooked. The mural is inpressive as hell though.
> *


Alberto Herrera did the murals. He's a very excellent artist and very reasonable :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 3 2006, 08:37 AM~6094555
> *The patterns look a little uneven and crooked. The mural is inpressive as hell though.
> *


Alberto Herrera did the murals. He's a very excellent artist and very reasonable :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 4 2006, 09:11 PM~6104911
> *hey SA TX ROLLER....i got sumone else to sponsor my paint job..srry man
> *


THATS COOL IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING CALL ME


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2006, 02:06 PM~6106447
> *THATS COOL IF YOU EVER NEED ANYTHING CALL ME
> *


Yo man post up your latest paint jobs when you get them done :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

I WILL. ILL BE SENDING YOU SOME PICS TONIGHT OF A GIRLS FRAME IM STARTING. ITS ALL RUSTY BUT WAIT TILL ITS PAINTED


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## excalibur

dude, resize your pics, I wanna see that frame, not in wide screen though.


----------



## GrimReaper

OK PIXS R FIXED


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 5 2006, 07:43 PM~6112229
> *dude, resize your pics, I wanna see that frame, not in wide screen though.
> *


SEND ME UR EMAIL ILL SEND EM TO YOU


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## excalibur

that girls frame looks like a sea horse. did you paint that viper? cause that mofo is sick! oh, I love the impala by the way, nice flake job.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I havent seen that frame in forever. Who made it? I know it was for sale along time ago. I almost bought it.


----------



## eric ramos

DID IT NOT HAVE A HEART ON THE BACK FENDER?
I HAVE A PIC OF A SAME FRAME WITH A HEART ON THOUGH


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 08:09 PM~6112519
> *I havent seen that frame in forever. Who made it? I know it was for sale along time ago. I almost bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DONT KNOW WHO MADE IT BUT IM DOING THE BODY AND PAINT ON IT. ILL KEEP PICS POSTED


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 08:13 PM~6112550
> *DID IT NOT HAVE A HEART ON THE BACK FENDER?
> I HAVE A PIC OF A SAME FRAME WITH A HEART ON THOUGH
> *


BACK FENDER IS SMOOTH


----------



## GrimReaper

my frame is going to THE KANDY SHOP 210 921 1460


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 5 2006, 08:19 PM~6113089
> *my frame is going to the kandyman also
> *


Is that that guy who paints everything red?


----------



## GrimReaper

who me or sa tx rollerz


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 5 2006, 09:19 PM~6113089
> *my frame is going to the kandyman also
> *


DONT SAY THAT BRO THE CANDYMAN IS IN CORPUS CRISTI TX. LOL JUST SAY ITS GOING TO THE KANDY SHOP 210 921 1460


----------



## excalibur

I think I remember a song that went like that??? LOL!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 5 2006, 09:40 PM~6113211
> *I think I remember a song that went like that??? LOL!
> *


LOL 50CENT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2006, 07:53 AM~6113295
> *LOL 50CENT
> *


Can't wait to see that frame painted :thumbsup: Did you say the owner is an RO member?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:09 PM~6112519
> *I havent seen that frame in forever. Who made it? I know it was for sale along time ago. I almost bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats MY LIL GIRL'S frame, and yes I did put it up for sale cause I had it sitting here for a while, but I finally decided to get something done to it....


it wont be long until all them haters out there know what Kandyshop Customs and the R.O. is about....fuck them haters John, they'll all be shuttin up soon...


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 10:08 AM~6114893
> *Can't wait to see that frame painted :thumbsup:  Did you say the owner is an RO member?
> *


You know it Brother......


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WHAZ UP CHAD? I PAINTED UR REGAL PARTS TODAY AND GONNA PAINT REGAL FRAME FRI. STARTED BODY WORK ON BIKE TODAY ALSO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 6 2006, 03:23 PM~6118220
> *thats MY LIL GIRL'S frame, and yes I did put it up for sale cause I had it sitting here for a while, but I finally decided to get something done to it....
> it wont be long until all them haters out there know what Kandyshop Customs and the R.O. is about....fuck them haters John, they'll all be shuttin up soon...
> *


 :0 It was you. You made that right? Who are all these "haters"?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2006, 11:27 PM~6120418
> *WHAZ  UP CHAD?  I PAINTED UR REGAL PARTS TODAY AND GONNA PAINT REGAL FRAME FRI. STARTED BODY WORK ON BIKE TODAY ALSO.
> *


Cool sounds good homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 01:25 AM~6121198
> *:0  It was you. You made that right? Who are all these "haters"?
> *


yeah its me, me and my bro-in-law did the welding and shit to the frame....did that whole frame in about 1 1/2 hours....

as for the haters, if you aint hatin then i aint talkin about you... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1

THATS A KOOL FRAME BUDDY


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 7 2006, 06:44 PM~6126130
> *THATS A KOOL FRAME BUDDY
> *


thanks.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1

YUP REALLY IS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 7 2006, 03:43 PM~6126123
> *yeah its me, me and my bro-in-law did the welding and shit to the frame....did that whole frame in about 1 1/2 hours....
> 
> as for the haters, if you aint hatin then i aint talkin about you... :biggrin:
> *


Whats more impressive is that the frame is a few years old. Its still very modern which is why I wanted it back then. Good luck on the frame.


----------



## gizmo1

KOO


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 06:56 PM~6126219
> *Whats more impressive is that the frame is a few years old. Its still very modern which is why I wanted it back then. Good luck on the frame.
> *


thanks homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i know we did this frame about 2 1/2 - 3 years ago....


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WHAZ UP CHAD ITS NOW 1145 ON THURSDAY NIGHT JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOP. UR REGAL FRAME IS PAINTED BROTHER. LOOKS SICK AS HELL.BODYWORK ALMOST DONE ON FRAME


----------



## FunkytownRoller

whazzup john, i cnat wait to see that bitch....ill be there sunday before 12.....get you some pics too for your "portfolio" and for me too.....


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ITS DOES LOOK BAD ASS BROTHER. IM GONNA UNLOAD THE CARPET TODAY. AND START ON THE BABYLAC. IM DOING THE FRAME AND BELLY ON THAT ONE. GOT TO BE DONE FOR VEGAS.KANDY FLAKE ETC. " WANTED BY PLENTY HATED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE" ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2006, 07:38 AM~6129613
> *ITS DOES LOOK BAD ASS BROTHER. IM GONNA UNLOAD THE CARPET TODAY. AND START ON THE BABYLAC. IM DOING THE FRAME AND BELLY ON THAT ONE. GOT TO BE DONE FOR VEGAS.KANDY FLAKE ETC.    " WANTED BY PLENTY HATED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE" ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


      :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

JUST ANOTHER ROLLERZ ONLY RIDE FOR THEM HATTERZ :worship: :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

WASSUP HOMIES, JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY FRAME THAT JOHN DOWN IN SAN ANTONIO AT THE KANDYSHOP DID FOR ME, BITCH CAME OUT NICE AS HELL GONNA BE READY SOON.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  









































































DONT KNOW WHY THE FUCK THEY LOOK PINK, BUT ITS ACTUALLY THE COLOR OF THE ONE PIC WHERE IT LOOKS ORANGE, HOK TANGELO PEARL OVER A WHITE BASE...JUST LIKE THE REGAL...


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

i took pics in the morning and the sun was shinning right in the shop


----------



## gizmo1

looks tight...


----------



## furburger

take ya to tha kandy shoppp


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 9 2006, 12:28 PM~6137231
> *take ya to tha kandy shoppp
> *


let you lick a paint drop :uh:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 11:35 AM~6137266
> *let you lick a paint drop  :uh:
> *


when the jobs done give me all you got


----------



## gizmo1

ahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ttt.


----------



## casper805




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IM GONNA SPONSOR 5 BIKES RIGHT NOW AND THATS ALL. WHO KNOWS WHEN IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN. SO WHO EVER GETS THIER BIKES TO ME FIRST GETS HOOKED UP BIG TIME.SO PM ME FOR ADDY


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2006, 09:02 PM~6152145
> *IM GONNA SPONSOR 5 BIKES RIGHT NOW AND THATS ALL. WHO KNOWS WHEN IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN. SO WHO EVER GETS THIER BIKES TO ME FIRST  GETS HOOKED UP BIG TIME.SO PM ME FOR ADDY
> *


MY LIL GIRLS GOT DIBS ON THE FIRST ONE BEING DONE, FRAME IS ALREADY THERE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


HOWS IT COMIN BROTHER...THE FRAME IS SICK AS FUCK MAN, I GOTTA GET A FEW MORE PARTS BEFORE I CAN START PUTTING IT TOGETHER THOUGH....


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ILL GET BACK ON IT ASAP DAWG. I TOTALLED MY DIESEL LAST NIGHT SOME DUMB ASS HIT ME HEAD ON AT ABOUT 50 MPH SO IM TAKIN IT SLOW FOR A FEW DAYS.BUT NEVER FEAR I ALWAYS MAKE MY DEADLINES JUST LIKE UR FRAME.DID IT MAKE IT HOME IN ONE PIECE/.??


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2006, 10:41 PM~6159262
> *ILL GET BACK ON IT ASAP DAWG. I TOTALLED MY DIESEL LAST NIGHT SOME DUMB ASS HIT ME HEAD ON AT ABOUT 50 MPH SO IM TAKIN IT SLOW FOR A FEW DAYS.BUT NEVER FEAR I ALWAYS MAKE MY DEADLINES JUST LIKE UR FRAME.DID IT MAKE IT HOME IN ONE PIECE/.??
> *


HOLY SHIT, ARE YOU OK, HOW ABOUT KYLE, HOPE YOU AND YOUR LIL MAN ARE DOING OK.......FUCK THAT BIKE MAN, GET BETTER FIRST...IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW..


IT MADE IT HOME OK, STILL HAVENT UNWRAPPED IT YET THOUGH....GOT HOME LATE AND BEEN WORKIN SINCE....ILL GET ON IT SOON...


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IVE GOT ONE BIKE HERE AND ONE ON THE WAY .3 SPOTS LEFT WHOS NEXT


----------



## GrimReaper

whos the other bike u gettin


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 13 2006, 08:39 PM~6168210
> *whos the other bike u gettin
> *


OOPS TWO ONE THE WAY. 2 SPOTS LEFT


----------



## GrimReaper

whos bikes r u gettin


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

85 REGAL RYDA URS TONY O LIL AZAND I THINK CASPER 206


----------



## GrimReaper

kool


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2006, 08:52 PM~6168293
> *85 REGAL RYDA  URS  TONY O    LIL AZAND I THINK CASPER 206
> *


CASPER805


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

SORRY CASPER MY BAD. ILL GIVE YOU A DOLLAR OFF


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2006, 09:07 PM~6168385
> *SORRY CASPER MY BAD. ILL GIVE YOU A DOLLAR OFF
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

THIS IS A SAN ANTONIO ROLLERZ MUSTANG SA TX ROLERZ IS DOING FOR VEGAS .MOLDED AND SUICIDE TRUNK
































U NO HOW WE DO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2006, 07:07 AM~6168385
> *SORRY CASPER MY BAD. ILL GIVE YOU one bill OFF
> *


Wholy phuck man $100 off? Generous :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 14 2006, 07:11 AM~6168414
> *THIS IS A SAN ANTONIO ROLLERZ MUSTANG SA TX ROLERZ IS DOING FOR VEGAS .MOLDED AND SUICIDE TRUNK
> 
> U NO HOW WE DO
> *


Clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 09:14 PM~6168433
> *Clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


THANKX BROIT SHOULD BE KANDIED BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2006, 08:46 PM~6168257
> *OOPS TWO ONE THE WAY. 2 SPOTS LEFT
> *


how about me :biggrin: u never pmed me back the last time i sent one


----------



## FunkytownRoller

YA'LL DO KNOW THAT THE ROLLERZ BIKE WILL BE GETTING DONE FIRST RIGHT.....BUT IVE SEEN JOHNS WORK, HES DONE SOME STUFF FOR ME AND WILL BE DOING MORE IN A FEW MONTHS.....ITS DEFINATELY WORTH THE WAIT, BUT YOU KNOW YOU GOTTA HOOK UP THE ROLLERZ FIRST.....HAHAHAAHA


WAZZUP JOHN....HOWS IT GOING MAN...


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 14 2006, 04:05 PM~6174955
> *how about me :biggrin:  u never pmed me back the last time i sent one
> *


its ok billy.. i got ya covered.. well talk later :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 14 2006, 04:05 PM~6174955
> *how about me :biggrin:  u never pmed me back the last time i sent one
> *


BRING IT ON BRO SHIP IT ALREADY


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2006, 10:16 PM~6176574
> *its ok billy.. i got ya covered.. well talk later :biggrin:
> *


damn bro, why dont you get off my boy's nuts...fuck man, you jockin this topic more than your own fuckin topics homie..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


why don't you just do your thing, in your own topics, and let my homie do his thing...i seen your topic and the job you did on that dude Eric's frame was cool....but damn homie, let my boy John flex his "guns" too...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

can you post up some of your work.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 15 2006, 06:10 PM~6183099
> *can you post up some of your work.
> *


He doesn't have to he is Rolerz only. :uh:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 15 2006, 04:57 PM~6183028
> *damn bro, why dont you get off my boy's nuts...fuck man, you jockin this topic more than your own fuckin topics homie..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> why don't you just do your thing, in your own topics, and let my homie do his thing...i seen your topic and the job you did on that dude Eric's frame was cool....but damn homie, let my boy John flex his "guns" too...
> *


what the fuck crawled up your ass and died today.. must be dat time of the month for u ...ill pick up some playtex for you


----------



## eric ramos

get of sics nuts fo 
shit just cus u ro u dont have to show ur work
the only work i seen is that viper and other car wat the fuk is up with that ?
they are nice but not for those prices on a fuken bike
most bike ppls is broke 15 to 19 year olds 
they cant aford them prices


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 15 2006, 07:19 PM~6183368
> *get of sics nuts fo
> shit just cus u ro u dont have to show ur work
> the only work i seen is that viper and other car wat the fuk is up with that ?
> they are nice but not for those prices on a fuken bike
> most bike ppls is broke 15 to 19 year olds
> they cant aford them prices
> *


He didn't paint that he owns it but had sonmeone else paint it.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 15 2006, 09:27 PM~6183684
> *He didn't paint that he owns it but had sonmeone else paint it.
> *


first of all....get your shit straight before you talk it....

he DOES not own that car, the President of the Rollerz San Antonio chapter owns it.....John is actually cleaning up that car because alot of things still need to be done to it...

Second of all, i aint got time to be fucking with you little wanna be fuckin e-bangers....when 

Third of all, if sic wants to try and get some business, all he needs to do is start his own topic, and offer it out there, not go into someone elses topic and try and fucking underbid....of course hes cheaper....no matter what John quotes, sic is gonna underbid, thats the game hes playing, and if you didnt notice i did in fact say in my first post that his pics of the bike that i saw looks cool, im just saying that he doesnt need to try and come in here and under bid....why waste time doing that when he could be trying to start his own topic and find his own business...

And fourth of all, I didnt know Sic was your bitch, didnt mean to intrude on you, ill leave her alone, you can have her all to yourself.... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2006, 08:10 PM~6183327
> *what the fuck crawled up your ass and died today.. must be dat time of the month for u ...ill pick up some playtex for you*


you know its funny, i used to use that same line when i was like 15 too.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

damn this topic sucks!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 15 2006, 10:52 PM~6184104
> *damn this topic sucks!
> *


your right and thats exactly my point, why fuck up a good topic when all my homie is doing is a little advertising... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

HEY REGAL RYDA. JUST LIKE MY TAT SAYS " HATED BY PLENTY WANTED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE". I CHARGE MORE CUZ UR GETTING QUALITY MATERIALS.AND WORK IS GONNA BE WORTH WHAT YOU PAY FOR.SO GO TO SIC IF YOU LIKE I DONT CARE. I GOT MANNY FRESH S GTO GETTING DROPPED OFF TOMORROW.THAT AN EASY $80,000 JOB


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2006, 11:58 PM~6184147
> *HEY REGAL RYDA. JUST LIKE MY TAT SAYS  " HATED BY PLENTY WANTED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE". I CHARGE MORE CUZ UR GETTING QUALITY MATERIALS.AND WORK IS GONNA BE WORTH WHAT YOU PAY FOR.SO GO TO SIC IF YOU LIKE I DONT CARE. I GOT MANNY FRESH S GTO GETTING DROPPED OFF TOMORROW.THAT AN EASY $80,000 JOB
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








this is a fact


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 15 2006, 07:19 PM~6183368
> *get of sics nuts fo
> shit just cus u ro u dont have to show ur work
> the only work i seen is that viper and other car wat the fuk is up with that ?
> they are nice but not for those prices on a fuken bike
> most bike ppls is broke 15 to 19 year olds
> they cant aford them prices
> *


Those people should not get their bikes painted by a body shop.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 15 2006, 11:05 PM~6184184
> *Those people should not get their bikes painted by a body shop.
> *


ANOTHER POINT......



i just dont understand, these people want $1000 paint jobs but only wanna pay $100......and then when someone quotes them more than they wanna pay, they bitch about it....


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 15 2006, 09:47 PM~6184076
> *first of all....get your shit straight before you talk it....
> 
> he DOES not own that car, the President of the Rollerz San Antonio chapter owns it.....John is actually cleaning up that car because alot of things still need to be done to it...
> In several post he has refered to it as his shop car so I assumed that meant he owned.
> 
> Second of all, i aint got time to be fucking with you little wanna be fuckin e-bangers....when  How am I an E Banger?
> 
> Third of all, if sic wants to try and get some business, all he needs to do is start his own topic, and offer it out there, not go into someone elses topic and try and fucking underbid....of course hes cheaper....no matter what John quotes, sic is gonna underbid, thats the game hes playing, and if you didnt notice i did in fact say in my first post that his pics of the bike that i saw looks cool, im just saying that he doesnt need to try and come in here and under bid....why waste time doing that when he could be trying to start his own topic and find his own business...I don't see anything wrong with letting people know their options.  There is plenty of work for both of them and then some.
> 
> And fourth of all, I didnt know Sic was your bitch, didnt mean to intrude on you, ill leave her alone, you can have her all to yourself.... :biggrin:
> *


Sic is not my bitch just like you are noy satx's bitch You just need to relax and quit being so defensive just because someone has a different opinion.


----------



## sic713

i would comment but ill keep my mouth hush.. but before i go i must say most these kiids in here aint ballin.. thats when i come in handy and hook these guys up with good quality paints jobs for their buck.. i got my clientel and they know who they are.. but on here its all far business... we both out for the mighty dollar.. so i can cum in this topic all i want and price up my paint jobs.. 

i wont trip if he did the same thing to me... i see it as business... but fuck it whateva... i guess im a hater.. whats can i say


----------



## sic713

i would comment but ill keep my mouth hush.. but before i go i must say most these kiids in here aint ballin.. thats when i come in handy and hook these guys up with good quality paints jobs for their buck.. i got my clientel and they know who they are.. but on here its all far business... we both out for the mighty dollar.. so i can cum in this topic all i want and price up my paint jobs.. 

i wont trip if he did the same thing to me... i see it as business... but fuck it whateva... i guess im a hater.. whats can i say


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2006, 11:18 PM~6184541
> *i would comment but ill keep my mouth hush.. but before i go i must say most these kiids in here aint ballin.. thats when i come in handy and hook these guys up with good quality paints jobs for their buck.. i got my clientel and they know who they are.. but on here its all far business... we both out for the mighty dollar.. so i can cum in this topic all i want and price up my paint jobs..
> 
> i wont trip if he did the same thing to me... i see it as business... but fuck it whateva... i  guess im a hater.. whats can i say
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

CAN SOMEONE POST UP HIS WORK!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 15 2006, 10:01 PM~6184165
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a fact
> *


yo homie you act like you have been in the games for 15 year lol


----------



## $BX'S ROLLER$

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 16 2006, 05:19 PM~6187348
> *yo homie you act like you have been in the games for 15 year lol
> *


i new wat he was talkin bout so i put it up


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

all this shit started because the dude didnt want to post his work. charging a grand for a paint job is fine if you can show youre good, all we got is a picture of a viper he didnt even paint. i dont know, if someone wants to do it just cuz he's rollerz only then thats cool, it just seems shady to me..........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by $BX'S ROLLER$_@Sep 16 2006, 04:28 PM~6187384
> *i new wat he was talkin bout so i put it up
> *


i was talking to twisted


----------



## GrimReaper

thats my othere name


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 16 2006, 06:14 PM~6187662
> *thats my othere name
> *


y have 2 names you should have pmed layitlow and have him change your name lol


----------



## GrimReaper

i could do that lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

POST UP HIS WORK!!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## fashizzle manizzle

those skulls are sick!


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

i dont care if someone tries to steal work from me im used to haterz.if you want a 100 dollar paint job im not the guy call sic.just remember you get what you pay for


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by fool_@Sep 17 2006, 11:06 AM~6187794
> *those skulls are sick!
> *


Yea alright for a stencil


----------



## eric ramos

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 16 2006, 06:04 PM~6187783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS EVER GOING TO GET PAINTED ???????????


----------



## GrimReaper

its some old pixs new ones comeing sometime this week i think


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2006, 08:21 PM~6176618
> *BRING IT ON BRO SHIP IT ALREADY
> *


i need to know a price frist


----------



## sic713

yeaahh im the 100 dollar paint job man


----------



## fashizzle manizzle

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 16 2006, 07:19 PM~6188492
> *Yea alright for a stencil
> *


whoa! youre right


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 16 2006, 08:34 PM~6188596
> *THIS EVER GOING TO GET PAINTED ???????????
> *


YES IT WILL GET PAINTED IM FINISHING CARS FOR VEGAS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 16 2006, 08:19 PM~6188492
> *Yea alright for a stencil
> *


AND UR BOY SIC DONT USE STENCILS???????????? FRENCH CURVE ANYONE???? LOL WHAT A FOOL. KEEP TALKIN SHIT.ALL UR  DOING IS KEEPIN MY TOPIC ON TOP. I SHOULD SEND ALL YOU HATERZ A BOTTLE


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2006, 08:03 AM~6190300
> *AND UR BOY SIC DONT USE STENCILS???????????? FRENCH CURVE ANYONE???? LOL WHAT A FOOL. KEEP TALKIN SHIT.ALL UR  DOING IS KEEPIN MY TOPIC ON TOP. I SHOULD SEND ALL YOU HATERZ A BOTTLE
> *


he never mentioned me.. why u bringing me up.. all panters use stencils.. 
but the key is using them right


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

my ponit exactly. tell ur lil boy ozzy that


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT FOR DEM HATERZ


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2006, 06:40 PM~6192826
> *my ponit exactly. tell ur lil boy ozzy that
> *


he knows..i hope..


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

I DONT THINK HE DOES LOL.


----------



## sic713

lol.. hes learning to paint.. pretty good for his age.. but hell see da stencils are a painters best friend


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

i think its funny when rookies talk shit when they have no clue


----------



## GrimReaper

sup sa tx


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ+Sep 18 2006, 01:03 AM~6190300-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND UR BOY SIC DONT USE STENCILS???????????? FRENCH CURVE ANYONE???? LOL WHAT A FOOL. KEEP TALKIN SHIT.ALL UR  DOING IS KEEPIN MY TOPIC ON TOP. I SHOULD SEND ALL YOU HATERZ A BOTTLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt mention Sic at all, i see that both of you are dam good painters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2006, 09:26 AM~6192066
> *he never mentioned me.. why u bringing me up.. all panters use stencils..
> but the key is using them right
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, i tried stencils before, just the way you used them doesnt seem right, each of the skulls are identical, you could of used a variety instead of one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2006, 12:21 PM~6193195
> *lol.. hes learning to paint.. pretty good for his age.. but hell see da stencils are a painters best friend
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slowly learning
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2006, 01:44 PM~6193769
> *i think its funny when rookies talk shit when they  have no clue
> *


Im not talkin shit on your work, i like your work alot, you got some crazy skills im trying to learn, i learn new things everyday by looking at things you and sic have painted, i appreciate the work both of you do


----------



## Billy

HAVE SIC AND SA TX ROLLER EVER MEET?????U GUYS BOITH LIVE IN TEXAS????


----------



## sic713

NOPE


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2006, 10:09 PM~6194419
> *NOPE
> *


O


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:53 PM~6194330
> *HAVE SIC AND SA TX ROLLER EVER MEET?????U GUYS BOITH LIVE IN TEXAS????
> *


who cares?


----------



## GrimReaper

SA TX ROLLERZ WILL HAVE 2 OF MY FRAMES IN HIS HANDS


----------



## Billy

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 10:55 PM~6194596
> *who cares?
> *


OMG RAUL STFU I WAS JUST WONDERING :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 10:02 PM~6194628
> *OMG RAUL STFU I WAS JUST WONDERING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

there are about 5 different skulls in that hood. just ghosted in pic wont show


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 15 2006, 08:01 PM~6184165
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a fact
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Lets just squash all this beef and shit talk and settle it that both painters can get down with bad ass paint jobs. :thumbsup:

So SIC underbids SA TX ROLLERZ, that's what competition does. Hey biz is biz right? Neither one of them is hurtin for $$ because they both got mad paint skillz so don't matter if you get pissed and go with one over the other, they still make money off someone else.

The way I see it is different than anyway that has been mentioned. Sometimes if you get two companies that can do the same work (lets say I want just a base paint paint job, plain bare bones) and one guy is tied up for 4 months but the other guy can fit you in 1 month. Well I'd go with 1 month waiting list guy.

Of course I'd go with SA TX ROLLERZ before SIC because I'm an RO member and I'm biased but if I was still Finest Kreations the ball would be up in the air and I"d be looking at wait time cuz as we all know time is our major enemy when it comes to getting things done for shows 

Some people consider time, some consider money, some consider quality.......


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2006, 10:38 AM~6196276
> *Lets just squash all this beef and shit talk and settle it that both painters can get down with bad ass paint jobs.  :thumbsup:
> 
> So SIC underbids SA TX ROLLERZ, that's what competition does.  Hey biz is biz right?  Neither one of them is hurtin for $$ because they both got mad paint skillz so don't matter if you get pissed and go with one over the other, they still make money off someone else.
> 
> The way I see it is different than anyway that has been mentioned.  Sometimes if you get two companies that can do the same work (lets say I want just a base paint paint job, plain bare bones) and one guy is tied up for 4 months but the other guy can fit you in 1 month.  Well I'd go with 1 month waiting list guy.
> 
> Of course I'd go with SA TX ROLLERZ before SIC because I'm an RO member and I'm biased but if I was still Finest Kreations the ball would be up in the air and I"d be looking at wait time cuz as we all know time is our major enemy when it comes to getting things done for shows
> 
> Some people consider time, some consider money, some consider quality.......
> *


This is what I have been saying. Just because you like one persons paint jobs doesn't mean you can't like anyone elses.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 19 2006, 12:38 AM~6198170
> *This is what I have been saying. Just because you like one persons paint jobs doesn't mean you can't like anyone elses.
> *


Tru dat I'm a fan of many painters out there, Candyman, SA TX ROLLERZ, SIC, Vanderslice.....


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WELL SAID TONY.IM NOT GONNA PAINT A BIKE OR ANYTHING ELSE FOR DIRT CHEAP. IM TRYIN TO GIVE THE SERIOUS COMPETITOR THE BEST PAINT JOB OUT THERE. IVE GOT SOME CRAZY ASS IDEAS IN MY HEAD THAT IVE TOLD NO ONE ABOUT. IM WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO GIVE ME THIER BIKE AND SAY JUST DO IT BE CREATIVE


----------



## GrimReaper

well u got my 12 u can go sic wit it


----------



## GrimReaper

and ill get a 20 frame u can do to


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ILL GO ROLLERZ WITH IT NOT SIC LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

lol ya if i want ill send u a 20in frame and u do it all so we go a ROLLERZ bike in ny


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

SHIP IT BROTHER


----------



## GrimReaper

ill get on the ny ROLLERZ bike asap mine can wait a lil longer im a pm u in a few


----------



## GrimReaper

next will b the hood


----------



## Cut N 3's

so do u have 5 bikes yet? Did u paint that RO Trike that was at the LRM SA show this year???? I have a bike that needs to be done. I have no more time to work on it but want to get r done. my boy Pat or Lac of Repect mentioned some of your work.


----------



## GrimReaper

that is Cut N 3's frame


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2006, 07:56 PM~6200267
> *so do u have 5 bikes yet? Did u paint that RO Trike that was at the LRM SA show this year???? I have a bike that needs to be done. I have no more time to work on it but want to get r done. my boy Pat or Lac of Repect mentioned some of your work.
> *


ILL HOOK YOU UP DAWG. WHAT U LOOKIN FOR?


----------



## Cut N 3's

The theme for the bike is The Playboy Bunny. It's for my girl. Candy Pink with P LBunny ghost patterns on whole frame. I just PMed TwistedRide666 about what i have planed for the rest of the body work on the from. i said so much. maybe he can pm what i said to u.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2006, 09:05 PM~6200756
> *The theme for the bike is The Playboy Bunny. It's for my girl. Candy Pink with P LBunny ghost patterns on whole frame. I just PMed TwistedRide666 about what i have planed for the rest of the body work on the from. i said so much. maybe he can pm what i said to u.
> *


BRING IT DOWN. KANDY IS MY JOB. ILL HOOK IT UP


----------



## lowrid3r

do you have any pics of a dark copper kandy?


----------



## lowrid3r

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowrid3r, SA TX ROLLERZ
so do you? :dunno:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

NO JUST THE BIKE IN THIS TOPIC IS TANGERINE OVER GOLD FLAKED BASE.AND THE TRUNK LID IS PAGAN GOLD


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## socios b.c. prez

What kind of car/truck is that frame for?


----------



## GrimReaper

i think its a cadie


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 19 2006, 10:35 PM~6207969
> *What kind of car/truck is that frame for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS A SUZUKI SIDEKICK WITH ESCALADE FRONT AND REAREND,LAMBO DOORS, 45 SCREENS ETC


----------



## RollerzUnderground

Nice work on the frame, seen it in person just like all the other stuff SA TX ROLLERZ has done. Great work! The pic of the golf cart in the shop does no justice to that badd ass paint job cuz! Still looking good though! Keep it up homie!


----------



## slo

so that frame is not molded or nothing, just blased and shot it huh?


----------



## TonyO

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2006, 06:29 AM~6209372
> *so that frame is not molded or nothing, just blased and shot it huh?
> *


DONT LOOK LIKE IT BUT THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK OF THE MUSTANG IS MOLDED AND PAINTED


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 20 2006, 03:28 PM~6207919
> *http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/elloco317/Untitledjklnmio.jpg[/img
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Painting candy is bullshit, i tried yesterday on a bike frame
> 
> With all the curves and shit i cant get it just one shade of blue, in some sections it would be darker and some sections it would be lighter, so i just keep painting till it stays one color which is a ugly dark blue*


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 20 2006, 02:26 PM~6212038
> *Painting candy is bullshit, i tried yesterday on a bike frame
> 
> With all the curves and shit i cant get it just one shade of blue, in some sections it would be darker and some sections it would be lighter, so i just keep painting till it stays one color which is a ugly dark blue
> *


in time you will learn.. my 1st time wasnt to bad.. but it was hell


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2006, 07:29 AM~6209372
> *so that frame is not molded or nothing, just blased and shot it huh?
> *


IT IS GETTING DONE FOR VEGAS. AFTER WE GET BACK FRAME IS GETTING MOLDED KANDIED PINSTRIPED AND PATTERNED


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 20 2006, 02:26 PM~6212038
> *Painting candy is bullshit, i tried yesterday on a bike frame
> 
> With all the curves and shit i cant get it just one shade of blue, in some sections it would be darker and some sections it would be lighter, so i just keep painting till it stays one color which is a ugly dark blue
> *


OZZY JUST SEND IT TO A PRO


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WAZ UP BIG ROY?????/ JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOP.GOT HENRYS HOOD IN PRIMER. GONNA BE TIGHT


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 20 2006, 09:42 PM~6214941
> *WAZ UP BIG ROY?????/ JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOP.GOT HENRYS HOOD IN PRIMER. GONNA BE TIGHT
> *


WUT UP JON U WORKED LATE


----------



## ozzylowrider

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2006, 02:40 PM~6214927
> *OZZY JUST SEND IT TO A PRO
> *


Gotta learn some how


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 21 2006, 08:01 AM~6215026
> *Gotta learn some how
> *


Did you send my fenders yet? :dunno:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 21 2006, 06:01 PM~6216907
> *Did you send my fenders yet?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:wave: WHATS UP S.A.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 22 2006, 09:00 AM~6223700
> *:wave: WHATS UP S.A.
> *


WHAZ UP BROTHER? U GOIN TO VEGAS?


----------



## TonyO

Did you paint that bike frame yet?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2006, 01:41 PM~6225472
> *Did you paint that bike frame yet?
> *


HELL NO LOL IM GETTING SWEEPSTAKES CARS READY FOR VEGAS. ONE MORE TO GO


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 19 2006, 12:50 AM~6201301
> *BRING IT DOWN. KANDY IS MY JOB. ILL HOOK IT UP
> *


 When is RO's next meeting? I can send it down with Patrick.


----------



## GrimReaper

sup cut n


----------



## Cut N 3's

How much did that paint job run on that lac?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 23 2006, 08:24 PM~6232578
> *When is RO's next meeting? I can send it down with Patrick.
> *


THIS SUNDAY


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 23 2006, 08:31 PM~6232615
> *How much did that paint job run on that lac?
> *


OVERNITE CELEBRITY? ABOUT 25 GS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 26 2006, 01:48 AM~6242204
> *OVERNITE CELEBRITY? ABOUT 25 GS
> *


 

Dayum, I'm glad you don't charge the bikes that much :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2006, 12:31 PM~6225436
> *WHAZ UP  BROTHER? U  GOIN TO VEGAS?
> *


4 SHO U KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## GrimReaper

new pixs comein soon


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## LowRider_69

what size flake is that ont the yellow 1?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 27 2006, 07:48 PM~6259554
> *what size flake is that ont the yellow 1?
> *


MINI FLAKE BUT ALOT OF IT


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2006, 11:56 PM~6260426
> *MINI FLAKE BUT ALOT OF IT
> *


SUP JON


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2006, 05:47 PM~6242196
> *THIS SUNDAY
> *


I'm sending the frame to you thou Patrick. He has my number and (or) pm dude so we can get the ball ROLLIN :biggrin: with deal tells and plans for the bike.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2006, 05:47 PM~6242196
> *THIS SUNDAY
> *


I'm sending the frame to you thou Patrick. He has my number and (or) pm dude so we can get the ball ROLLIN :biggrin: with deal tells and plans for the bike.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 23 2006, 10:30 PM~6232612
> *sup cut n
> *


 Wut it duw Grim, Thanks for puttin the pic of my frame up for me bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

sup


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2006, 05:11 PM~6277625
> *Wut it duw Grim, Thanks for puttin the pic of my frame up for me bro! :thumbsup:
> *


sup noproblem


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT BACK TO THE KANDY SHOP.4 DAYZ TO VEGAS


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

[/IMG]


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

JUST GOT A BIKE IN YESTERDAY. PLAYBOY BUNNY THEME ILL START IT AFTER VEGAS TRIP


----------



## GrimReaper

whos bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 30 2006, 10:55 PM~6280149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice paint and nice car but it will look better with different rims...


----------



## Cut N 3's

My bike :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

ya i no i heard i was talkin to john earlyer hes got a frame down there for me to 
when r u lookin to get urs back


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 18 2006, 10:33 PM~6200517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is Cut N 3's  frame
> *


Don't remember this frame Grim. is that the 5 bike SA TX ROLLERZ?


----------



## GrimReaper

i member the frame it looks mad crazy i no its not a lowrider frame tho


----------



## Cut N 3's

Don't know yet :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's

It will be tho. I like to be diffrent. Will see how the frame will do.


----------



## GrimReaper

mine might a full custome or radical dont no how ROLLERZ he going wit it i told him he can do anything to it just make it one of a kind


----------



## Cut N 3's

That's what i shoot for. NO BODY has that frame!!!!! Something for the LADY'S :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

i heard sounds good go to bonecolletors for all ur parts he crazy wit a twist


----------



## Cut N 3's

I'll check it out.


----------



## 90lowlow

cut'n'3's
man love wat u've done wif that frame


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IM GONNA BE IN BIKE MODE WHEN I GET BACK FROM VEGAS


----------



## 90lowlow




----------



## Sweet Adictions




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

WHATS UP SAN ANTO. & THA KANDY SHOP


----------



## ESE NECIO 805

HEY HOMIE YOU GOT ANY PIC OF YOU WORK


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 02:50 PM~6296668
> *HEY HOMIE YOU GOT ANY PIC OF YOU WORK
> *


look a few pages back


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by ESE NECIO 805_@Oct 3 2006, 01:50 PM~6296668
> *HEY HOMIE YOU GOT ANY PIC OF YOU WORK
> *












THIS HOW HE PAINTS CARS


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 3 2006, 09:48 PM~6299824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS HOW HE PAINTS CARS
> *


thats my impala


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 3 2006, 06:55 PM~6299907
> *thats my impala
> *


huh?


----------



## GrimReaper

thats my impala cant u read


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 3 2006, 08:19 PM~6300527
> *thats my impala cant u read
> *


huh?


----------



## GrimReaper

THAT IS MY IMPALA


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 3 2006, 08:23 PM~6300563
> *THAT IS MY IMPALA
> *


huh?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 3 2006, 11:08 AM~6296337
> *WHATS UP SAN ANTO. & THA KANDY SHOP
> *


WAZ UP PLAYA. JUST REPAINTED THE VIPER INTERIOR AND FINISHED A MUSTANG FROM SA.ITS 4AM .ALL FOR ROLLERZ IN VEGAS THOUGH SO ITS AL L GOOD


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 4 2006, 07:12 PM~6302263
> *WAZ UP PLAYA. JUST REPAINTED THE VIPER INTERIOR AND FINISHED A MUSTANG FROM SA.ITS 4AM .ALL FOR ROLLERZ IN VEGAS THOUGH SO ITS AL L GOOD
> *


  u got pics


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 4 2006, 01:12 AM~6302263
> *WAZ UP PLAYA. JUST REPAINTED THE VIPER INTERIOR AND FINISHED A MUSTANG FROM SA.ITS 4AM .ALL FOR ROLLERZ IN VEGAS THOUGH SO ITS AL L GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: IM NOT GO N TO MAKE IT BUT THE PREZ & THE V.P. R HEADING OUT FRIDAY


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

I DIDNT GET PICS YET BUT I WILL IN VEGAS.LEAVIN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2006, 02:51 AM~6310195
> *I DIDNT GET PICS YET BUT I WILL IN VEGAS.LEAVIN RIGHT NOW
> *


HAVE A SAFE TRIP BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2006, 08:51 PM~6310195
> *I DIDNT GET PICS YET BUT I WILL IN VEGAS.LEAVIN RIGHT NOW
> *


 make sure u get plenty of pics at vegas


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:wave:


----------



## 90lowlow

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 8 2006, 02:23 AM~6323807
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 7 2006, 11:23 AM~6323807
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup bROther.....     Chad here, from Hearne, little ass town down by College Station......Where in Ft. Worth you at, my dad lives up there, when I go up there to see him Im gonna hit you guys up.....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 7 2006, 04:40 PM~6325586
> *Wassup bROther.....         Chad here, from Hearne, little ass town down by College Station......Where in Ft. Worth you at, my dad lives up there, when I go up there to see him Im gonna hit you guys up.....
> *


REFAL RYDA WHAT IT DEW? I LIVE IN THE FOSSIL CREEK AREA, BUT IGREW UP IN NORTH SIDE FORT WORTH AND THE RIVERSIDE AREA. WHEN U COME DOWN MAN HIT ME UP 817 965 0314 RICK.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2006, 07:58 AM~6293264
> *IM GONNA BE IN BIKE MODE WHEN I GET BACK FROM VEGAS
> *



Check your PM bro and hit me back.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 10 2006, 11:37 AM~6339732
> *REFAL RYDA WHAT IT DEW? I LIVE IN THE FOSSIL CREEK AREA, BUT IGREW UP IN NORTH SIDE FORT WORTH AND THE RIVERSIDE AREA. WHEN U COME DOWN MAN HIT ME UP 817 965 0314 RICK.
> *


Got it Saved bROther...........


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Oct 11 2006, 06:21 PM~6350606
> *Got it Saved bROther...........
> *


 :thumbsup: 
WHERE R THEM SAN ANTO BOYS @ I KNOW THEY HAVE TO BE BACK FROM VEGAS


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2006, 07:58 AM~6293264
> *IM GONNA BE IN BIKE MODE WHEN I GET BACK FROM VEGAS
> *


Cool man, can't wait to see your bike projects for next year


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## FunkytownRoller




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2006, 11:58 PM~6293264
> *IM GONNA BE IN BIKE MODE WHEN I GET BACK FROM VEGAS
> *


When is SA TX ROLLERZ come back on here, Like to know how's me bike going :dunno:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 16 2006, 08:20 PM~6382247
> *When is SA TX ROLLERZ come back on here, Like to know how's me bike going :dunno:
> *


IM HERE BROTHER. I NEED TO TALK TO YOU TO SEE WHAT YOU WANT EXACTLY. CALL ME AT THE SHOP TODAY 210 921 1460.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 2 2006, 07:26 PM~6291198
> *Just got off the phone with SA TX ROLLERZ and the bike is on it's way to being done in a few weeks :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

pic's coming soon!


----------



## BOX_ON_23Z

HOWZ THAT FOR A CUSTOM BIKE..... EVERYTHANG KANDY KOATED



" KANDY KOATED GIXXER "


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BOX_ON_23Z_@Oct 20 2006, 12:25 AM~6406181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWZ THAT FOR A CUSTOM BIKE..... EVERYTHANG KANDY KOATED
> " KANDY KOATED GIXXER "
> *


tight color but could be tighter with some patterns


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## GrimReaper

WATS NEW JOHN


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 21 2006, 07:28 AM~6413318
> *WATS NEW JOHN
> *


WAITIN ON YOU TO SEND SOME CASH SO I CAN START UR BIKE


----------



## GrimReaper

lol i need my 12in dont first im workin on a frame now and my 12 i need done as soon as i get the frame


----------



## Cut N 3's

What's up SA TX ROLLERZ.what's the price.What's up Grim?


----------



## GrimReaper

wats popin cut


----------



## Cut N 3's

Just waiting to c the frame :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

kool im workin on one now and im a send ma 12in to john


----------



## Cut N 3's

yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:wave:


----------



## RO-BC

WHATS CRACKIN YALL HEY SA TX YOU GET THE PICS IN YOUR EMAIL


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 23 2006, 02:40 PM~6426748
> *WHATS CRACKIN YALL HEY SA TX YOU GET THE PICS IN YOUR EMAIL
> *


NO PICS HOMIE


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

CUT N 3S THERES UR FRAME HOMIE


----------



## GrimReaper

looks tight any more plans for it


----------



## 90lowlow

frame looks sick, different but kool


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 24 2006, 08:53 PM~6437748
> *looks tight any more plans for it
> *


YEA ITS FAR FROM DONE.GOT SOME SURPRISES COMIN. WAIT TILL YOU SEE TONY OS 12 INCHER. LOL


----------



## GrimReaper

i no it wasnt done that no finish rollerz paint job lol


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 24 2006, 10:50 PM~6437706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow she's lookin good so far. :biggrin: i know their's more to come  Like i said something for the ladys. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 25 2006, 10:36 AM~6441282
> *Wow she's lookin good so far. :biggrin:  i know their's more to come   Like i said something for the ladys. :thumbsup:
> *


THATS JUST A QUICK PRIMER COAT. 24 INCH REAR RIGHT? MOLDED OR NO?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2006, 03:06 PM~6442477
> *THATS JUST A QUICK PRIMER COAT. 24 INCH REAR RIGHT? MOLDED OR NO?
> *


Yea 24 inch rear molded and maybe a 20 inch front fender skirt. :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 25 2006, 06:49 PM~6444828
> *Yea 24 inch rear molded and maybe a 20 inch front fender skirt. :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT GOT IT ILL BE DONE SOON


----------



## Cut N 3's

yyyyyeeeeeesssssss ssssssiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrr :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

bump


----------



## TonyO

John where you at these days?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2006, 09:36 AM~6564530
> *John where you at these days?
> *


I talked to John at the Los Mag Show. He said that he was moving into a new house and was waiting to get his internet back up. He's working on my bike too, so he sould be back soon!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 15 2006, 05:46 PM~6572576
> *I talked to John at the Los Mag Show. He said that he was moving into a new house and was waiting to get his internet back up. He's working on my bike too, so he sould be back soon!
> *


Thanks bro. He's working on a frame for me and I sent him some $$ out this week, I hope he gets it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2006, 09:55 AM~6572616
> *Thanks bro.  He's working on a frame for me and I sent him some $$ out this week, I hope he gets it
> *


Dont worry bROther, Im betting he gave you his Mothers address, he always gives me that address when i ship him something cause he knows he'll get it if it goes there, Im betting thats where he told you to ship that out too.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Did you guys paint that one girls frame yet?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 15 2006, 11:40 PM~6577948
> *Did you guys paint that one girls frame yet?
> *


which one?


----------



## Cut N 3's

:dunno: :around: Hey is he coming back or what????????????????? :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper

call him his number in my sig


----------



## 817Lowrider

just read this thread
cant believe i never read it before


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 16 2006, 10:01 AM~6581161
> *which one?
> *


This one.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

im gonna go holla at him this saturday, ill get you all some updated pics....i talked to him last week, he said his internet still isnt working yet cause he just moved....


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Nov 29 2006, 09:04 PM~6662806
> *im gonna go holla at him this saturday, ill get you all some updated pics....i talked to him last week, he said his internet still isnt working yet cause he just moved....
> *


Hey can u get some pics of my bike? it's the primer pink one. If it's still primered.


----------



## GrimReaper

hey everyoe i talked wit him today he is tryin to get hooked up on the internet if anyone needs him call him at 210 921 1460 
for tonyo give john a call when u c this


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ttt tony O ur bike pics comming soon


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud satx how u been bro


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6812186
> *wats gud satx how u been bro
> *


BEEN GOOD SEND ME UR EMAIL ADDY


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TONY WHERE YOU AT .DAWG. CALL ME OR SOMETHING I NEED TO FINISH UR BIKE


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up SA TX ROLLERZ? Good to see u back on here.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 26 2006, 09:04 AM~6638300
> *This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any updates?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

THAT BIKE WILL BE DONE SOON ENOUGH. I THINK YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE TONY O FRAME ALOT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2006, 01:14 PM~6816092
> *THAT BIKE WILL BE DONE SOON ENOUGH. I THINK YOU GUYS MIGHT LIKE TONY O FRAME ALOT
> *


Tha sounds like a no.  Who made tony o's bike?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 24 2006, 12:07 PM~6815228
> *What up SA TX ROLLERZ? Good to see u back on here.
> *


THANKX LE ME KNOW WHEN UR READY TO FINISH URS


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 02:15 PM~6816095
> *Tha sounds like a no.    Who made tony o's bike?
> *


I DID TONY O BIKE. ITS BASED, FLAKED RIGHT NOW. WAITING TO START PATTERNS AND SEE WHAT KOLOR KANDY HE WANTS


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 24 2006, 01:19 PM~6816119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Atleast its a Schwinn. :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

O KKK


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

NOW THROUGH JAN 15 KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ IS HAVING A 20% OFF SALE ON CUSTOM PAINT FOR BIKES. ANYONE INTERESTED CALL ME AT 210 921 1460 OR 210 440 5463. ASK FOR JOHN


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2006, 05:48 AM~6817740
> *NOW THROUGH JAN 15 KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ IS HAVING A 20% OFF SALE ON CUSTOM PAINT FOR BIKES. ANYONE INTERESTED CALL ME AT 210 921 1460 OR 210 440 5463. ASK FOR JOHN
> *


Does that include me? :biggrin: 


Great work on the frame :thumbsup: Don't forget about my preferences for colors. Pin stripe the phuck out of the top of the tank and put graphics on the side of the tank and underneath and do some outlines on the rear skirts but leave room for mural on each side of the skirts.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2006, 01:26 AM~6826108
> *Does that include me?  :biggrin:
> Great work on the frame :thumbsup:  Don't forget about my preferences for colors.  Pin stripe the phuck out of the top of the tank and put graphics on the side of the tank and underneath and do some outlines on the rear skirts but leave room for mural on each side of the skirts.
> *


I GOT YOU HOMIE. WHAT YOU GOT NEXT FOR ME?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Dec 26 2006, 05:32 PM~6826505
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE. WHAT YOU GOT NEXT FOR ME?
> *


Read yo PM on that


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 27 2006, 01:35 AM~6833087
> *SUP JON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup roy how u been bro thanks for post the pix of my impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

HEY ROY CHANGE YOUR AVATER TO THE NEW VERSION OF YOUR CAR


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 24 2006, 02:19 PM~6816119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks good so far!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

thankx homie im gettin ready to start layin down patterns and kandy


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP


----------



## GrimReaper

sup roy


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP MY BRO


----------



## GrimReaper

my impals lookin gud bro 
how was ur x mas


----------



## SLOLOW

IT WAS







OK


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 27 2006, 11:14 PM~6840071
> *SUP MY BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, that's my homegirl that i took to that show :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 28 2006, 12:19 AM~6840111
> *IT WAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> *


kool did santa bring u wat u want


----------



## SLOLOW

NOPE HOW BOUT U


----------



## GrimReaper

not really mostly got cash


----------



## SLOLOW

COOL


----------



## GrimReaper

wats new on the impala


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up grim?


----------



## GrimReaper

nm 
this is my n my uncles project

http://i15.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/7b/97/348a_1.JPG
http://i13.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/7b/99/b970_12.JPG
http://i15.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/7c/01/8cc3_12.JPG
http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/7f/a1/9949_1.JPG


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 27 2006, 11:27 PM~6840180
> *wats new on the impala
> *


JON IS MOLD N THE TRUNK AND BILD N A FIBERGLASS BOX


----------



## GrimReaper

tight wat kind of stystem u goin wit


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 27 2006, 11:37 PM~6840277
> *tight wat kind of stystem u goin wit
> *


I WILL POST PIS WHEN HE FINISH


----------



## GrimReaper

o kool


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 27 2006, 09:22 PM~6840132
> *kool did santa bring u wat u want
> *


Bro sit down for this....................



















































Theres no such thing as Santa.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

YEA RIGHT SANTA HOOKED ME UP GOOD


----------



## GrimReaper

i no theres no santa


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

UPDATED PICS OF TONY O FRAME COMING SOON


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TONY O SEAT


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

FRAME KANDIED


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2006, 01:56 PM~6862417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONY O SEAT
> *


seat look tight how u do the skull


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Are you going to do any patterens or anything else on the frame?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 30 2006, 02:11 PM~6862508
> *seat look tight how u do the skull
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 30 2006, 01:11 PM~6862508
> *seat look tight how u do the skull
> *


prolly fiberglass


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 09:21 PM~6866068
> *Are you going to do any patterens or anything else on the frame?
> *


yea its gettin patterned and pinstriped too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2006, 10:15 PM~6867102
> *yea its gettin patterned and pinstriped too
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ+Dec 30 2006, 09:01 PM~6862447-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA TX ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2006, 09:07 PM~6862480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRAME KANDIED
> *



Its coming along great :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco

damn, thats a crazy bag setup in the back...!



> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 28 2006, 01:33 AM~6840246
> *nm
> this is my n my uncles project
> 
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/7b/97/348a_1.JPG
> http://i13.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/7b/99/b970_12.JPG
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/7c/01/8cc3_12.JPG
> http://i2.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/7f/a1/9949_1.JPG
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

thanks we bought it off ebay its in fl


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

almost finished tony. pics comming soon


----------



## Cut N 3's

Tony O's bike is lookin good.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

THANKX HOMIE. IM READY TO FINISH UR BIKE TOO. HOPEFULLY SOON??????


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2007, 08:27 AM~6873467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what I'm talkin about right thur :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news

you should do it under the tank and inside of the skirts !  and mural the top of the tank !


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

oh thats just the bigining of everything. one step at a time my brothas


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2007, 10:02 PM~6878821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK N GOOD JON


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS COMING TO KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS TOMORROW TO FEATURE THE SHOP IN MAGAZINE. LOOK OUT NOW


----------



## GrimReaper

congrads john


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 4 2007, 10:44 PM~6906187
> *congrads john
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 5 2007, 06:26 AM~6905960
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS COMING TO KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS TOMORROW TO FEATURE THE SHOP IN MAGAZINE. LOOK OUT NOW
> *


Cool, use my frame as one of your projects, maybe hold it up when they take your pic or somethng :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

EDGARS 10,000 DOLLAR CAMERA WOULDNT WORK SO HE SAID MAYBE NEXT MONTH. WAISTED A WHOLE DAY FOR NOTHING


----------



## GrimReaper

dam


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 5 2007, 08:46 PM~6914310
> *EDGARS 10,000 DOLLAR CAMERA WOULDNT WORK SO HE SAID MAYBE NEXT MONTH. WAISTED A WHOLE DAY FOR NOTHING
> *


YUP


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2007, 10:02 PM~6878821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leaving some space for murals in them skirts?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

looking good


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jan 5 2007, 10:01 PM~6915628
> *Leaving some space for murals in them skirts?
> *


YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAANNNNNNN


----------



## deville

I think those parts will look really good on it too.


----------



## GrimReaper

TTT


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 8 2007, 10:37 PM~6938332
> *ttt
> *


What up grim? have not heard from u mann.


----------



## GrimReaper

sup


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

HEY CUT N 3S WHATS UP WITH YOUR BIKE HERE??????? THE DUST IS ALMOST AN INCH THICK NOW LOL


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## GrimReaper

y it looks not glossie


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2007, 07:40 PM~6947171
> *y it looks not glossie
> *


IT WAS SCUFFED SO PAINT WILL STICK THEN IT GETS CLEAR COATED


----------



## GrimReaper

oook came out tight is ur job done or there more to come


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 9 2007, 07:44 PM~6947214
> *oook came out tight is ur job done or there more to come
> *


THERES ALWAYS MORE MY BROTHA. STAY TUNED


----------



## GrimReaper

r the murals getin done over there


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

NOT SUEW WHAT TONY IS GONNA DO YET


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2007, 07:41 PM~6946133
> *HEY CUT N 3S WHATS UP WITH YOUR BIKE HERE??????? THE DUST IS ALMOST AN INCH THICK NOW LOL
> *


MY bad SA TX ROLLERZ. I'm still workin out my issue with getting back to work. :uh: :angry: I'll get with u on the ok.  Beleave me i'm ready to get it crunk with what we talked about in houston.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 11:13 AM~6951131
> *MY bad SA TX ROLLERZ. I'm still workin out my issue with getting back to work. :uh:  :angry:  I'll get with u on the ok.   Beleave me i'm ready to get it crunk with what we talked about in houston.
> *


More now seeing TonyO 'S bike and knowing sic is redoing his bike for the houston show! I'm ready to go toe to toe with Sic Diville! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 07:18 PM~6951161
> *More now seeing TonyO 'S bike and knowing sic is redoing his bike for the houston show! I'm ready to go toe to toe with Sic Diville! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 10:18 AM~6951161
> *More now seeing TonyO 'S bike and knowing sic is redoing his bike for the houston show! I'm ready to go toe to toe with Sic Diville! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2007, 11:33 AM~6951266
> *:0
> *


What justdeez. I have not holla at u since LOS MAG. What up? Just giving Sic a lil friendly competition if the bike is done by then. :biggrin: Sic sopost to be making a few parts n e ways.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jan 10 2007, 09:18 AM~6951161-->
> 
> 
> 
> More now seeing TonyO 'S bike and knowing sic is redoing his bike for the houston show! I'm ready to go toe to toe with Sic Diville! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bouth time some comp.. 26in radical right...ready to play... im ready.. no more pics of the bike now.. youll just have to wait...
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 09:48 AM~6951336
> *What justdeez. I have not holla at u since LOS MAG. What up? Just giving Sic a lil friendly competition if the bike is done by then. :biggrin:  Sic sopost to be making a few parts n e ways.
> *


not a few.. alot.. none of the original parts will be used..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 10:48 AM~6951336
> *What justdeez. I have not holla at u since LOS MAG. What up? Just giving Sic a lil friendly competition if the bike is done by then. :biggrin:  Sic sopost to be making a few parts n e ways.
> *


FUKK IT. IMMA MAKE ONE TOO!


----------



## sic713

one other thing.. just make sure its rideable.


----------



## RO-BC

ttt for kandy shop and rollerz onllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 02:40 PM~6952669
> *one other thing.. just make sure its rideable.
> *


It will be rideable, just not for my big ass! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 02:53 PM~6953609
> *It will be rideable, just not for my big ass! :biggrin:
> *


lets do it..ill race anybody on your bike..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 05:08 PM~6953727
> *lets do it..ill race anybody on your bike..
> *


will see if the bike and parts or done in time.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2007, 04:34 PM~6954396
> *will see if the bike and parts or done in time.
> *


same here.. gotta get my parts made and chromed


----------



## Cut N 3's

:biggrin: ttt again


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT LIKE ROLLERZ ONLY IS USED TO


----------



## Cut N 3's

what' up sa tx rollerz


----------



## RO-BC

rollerz mother fucking only ttft


----------



## GrimReaper

sup john


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up grim


----------



## GrimReaper

Smiley post biger pixs of the chick in it aveatar


----------



## Cut N 3's

don't know how


----------



## GrimReaper

send it to me on msn


----------



## RO-BC

dats what im sayin post it focker


----------



## GrimReaper

sup taco


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WHAZ UP TO ALL MY HOMIEZ. ICED IN HERE IN SAN ANTONIO TODAY.POST UP SOME BAD ASS CHICS


----------



## GrimReaper

wats gud bro


----------



## Atx_ballin

i like ur frame lamark


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IM FROZEN IN MY OWN HOUSE. CANT GO ANYWHERE. I THINK IM GONNA GO WORK ON TONY O S BIKE. POST PICS LATER. PEACE OUT HOMIEZ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2007, 01:19 AM~7004196
> *IM FROZEN IN MY OWN HOUSE. CANT GO ANYWHERE. I THINK IM GONNA GO WORK ON TONY O S BIKE. POST PICS LATER.    PEACE OUT HOMIEZ
> *


I was just gonna ask for updates :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

ALWAYS RUSHING DAMN TONY LOL


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

ALMOST DONE MY BROTHER. FINISH PINSTRIPING AND CLEAR THEN ILL SHIP IT BACK TO YOU. GET READY


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2007, 02:03 AM~7004654
> *ALMOST DONE MY BROTHER. FINISH PINSTRIPING AND CLEAR THEN ILL SHIP IT BACK TO YOU. GET READY
> *


Damn I'd better save up the balance to send to you soon then :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

ROLLERZ DOIN BIG THINGS ONCE AGAIN I MYSELF AM TOO HOPEFULLY FRIDAY


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2007, 04:21 PM~7004823
> *Damn I'd better save up the balance to send to you soon then  :biggrin:
> *


I BET SHIPPING IS ALOT THAT BIKE IS HEAVY LOL


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2007, 03:41 AM~7005526
> *I BET SHIPPING IS ALOT THAT BIKE IS HEAVY LOL
> *


Just be EXTRA careful, wrap it in flannel cloth and like 3 or 4 layers of bubble wrap with the big bubbles not the small bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper

dam john i got to send something to u soon to i need something to just sit n wipit out when the time comes that im ready


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

DONT WORRY TONY IT WILL PROBALLY TAKE YOU AN HOUR TO UNWRAP IT. 


GRIM YOU NEED TO GET SOMETHING DONE. I GOT SOME EXTRA FRAMES IF YOU WANT TO SEND A DEPOSIT...


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2007, 09:34 PM~7005901
> *DONT WORRY TONY IT WILL PROBALLY TAKE YOU AN HOUR TO UNWRAP IT.
> GRIM YOU NEED TO GET SOMETHING DONE. I GOT SOME EXTRA FRAMES IF YOU WANT TO SEND A DEPOSIT...
> *


that sounds gud hit me up on how much i need to give n ill let u no wat im think of


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

damn its lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

DAMN JOHN MAN THAT BIKE LOOKS GOOD. TTT ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2007, 09:02 PM~7006097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's some tight ass work john
I'm mad cause i can't give u the ok yet :angry: :uh:


----------



## RO-BC

DATS A REAL PAINT JOB GOOD JOB HOMIE RO FOR LIFE


----------



## RO-BC

REAL KANDY PAINT AND REAL FLAKES


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 18 2007, 02:10 AM~7014549
> *REAL KANDY PAINT AND REAL FLAKES
> *



Just like that Jack in the Box commercial a year or so ago

"Say No to Fake Flakes" :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

YOUR PAINT LOOKS CLEAN NOT OVER DID AND THE PINSTRIPPING IS EVEN


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2007, 05:16 AM~7006231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can I have some of those bills? :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2007, 04:46 PM~7014833
> *Can I have some of those bills?  :biggrin:
> *


that is your final bill. pay up please. lol jk. that was fridays pay. all thats left is the skull airbrushing. and clear. is ur muralist going to do the final clear coats????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2007, 02:57 AM~7014953
> *that is your final bill. pay up please. lol jk.  that was fridays pay. all thats left is the skull airbrushing. and clear.  is ur muralist going to do the final clear coats????
> *



Yeah I'll have the muralist do the final clear. :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

cool ill be done most likely be done by monday. let it sit few days to dry and ship it to you.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2007, 03:03 AM~7015038
> *cool ill be done most likely be done by monday. let it sit few days to dry and ship it to you.
> *


No problem, not a huge rush bro let it have plenty of time to dry :thumbsup:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

fo sho. keep it ROLLERZ


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2007, 07:10 PM~7015131
> *fo sho.  keep it ROLLERZ
> *


SUP JON I WILL BE BY ON THURS TO GIVE U SOME CASH ON MY TRUNK 
SEND THE PICS


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTMFT


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

what other bikes are you working on?


----------



## 86' Chevy

x2


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

IM GONNA START ONE FOR GRIM SOON, CUT N 3S BIKE SOON AS HE SAYS OK, THAT GIRLS FRAME WILL BE NEXT AND A FEW OTHERS. IM DOING MANNY FRESH S 67 GTO CONVT RIGHT NOW AS A PRIORITY


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2007, 11:09 PM~7049575
> *IM GONNA START ONE FOR GRIM SOON, CUT N 3S BIKE SOON AS HE SAYS OK, THAT GIRLS FRAME WILL BE NEXT AND A FEW OTHERS. IM DOING MANNY FRESH S 67 GTO CONVT RIGHT NOW AS A PRIORITY
> *


SUP JON


----------



## TonyO

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2007, 12:09 AM~7049575
> *IM GONNA START ONE FOR GRIM SOON, CUT N 3S BIKE SOON AS HE SAYS OK, THAT GIRLS FRAME WILL BE NEXT AND A FEW OTHERS. IM DOING MANNY FRESH S 67 GTO CONVT RIGHT NOW AS A PRIORITY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TONY YOUR BIKES DONE. GET YOUR CHESE TOGETHER AND SEND OUT PLEASE LOL


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

WHAT YOU THINK????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2007, 06:51 PM~7112132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK????????????????
> *


i dont like the seat. Not the paint but the little fins at the bottom.


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2007, 10:51 PM~7112132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK????????????????
> *


looks tight bro keep it up


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2007, 07:58 PM~7112205
> *i dont like the seat. Not the paint but the little fins at the bottom.
> *


THOSE WERE THERE WHEN I GOT IT.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2007, 11:09 PM~7049575
> *IM GONNA START ONE FOR GRIM SOON, CUT N 3S BIKE SOON AS HE SAYS OK, THAT GIRLS FRAME WILL BE NEXT AND A FEW OTHERS. IM DOING MANNY FRESH S 67 GTO CONVT RIGHT NOW AS A PRIORITY
> *


Wut It Duw SA TX ROLLERZ! Bro i'm gettin close to that! I'll let u know what's good in a few days!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2007, 07:27 AM~7113192
> *THOSE WERE THERE WHEN I GOT IT.
> *



Don't lie fool you added that shit now take it off :buttkick:



:roflmao: J/K I'm definitely diggin that paint. Damn I love how the skull came out, very good job on how it stands out from the rest of the seat :thumbsup: Now I gotta get a muralist to do the murals justice.  

I plan on paying the balance this week if I got the $$ :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2007, 11:09 PM~7049575
> *IM GONNA START ONE FOR GRIM SOON, CUT N 3S BIKE SOON AS HE SAYS OK, THAT GIRLS FRAME WILL BE NEXT AND A FEW OTHERS. IM DOING MANNY FRESH S 67 GTO CONVT RIGHT NOW AS A PRIORITY
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


hopefully be done about the time this ones done......


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 29 2007, 04:11 PM~7120742
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hopefully be done about the time this ones done......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

POST UP SOME MORE PICS CHAD


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2007, 03:33 PM~7119631
> *Don't lie fool you added that shit now take it off :buttkick:
> :roflmao:  J/K  I'm definitely diggin that paint.  Damn I love how the skull came out, very good job on how it stands out from the rest of the seat :thumbsup:  Now I gotta get a muralist to do the murals justice.
> 
> I plan on paying the balance this week if I got the $$  :biggrin:
> *


HEY TONY ARE YOU PLANNING ON HAVING THIS BIKE DONE BY PHX SHOW LRM? IF NOT ILL JUST BRING IT WITH ME INSTEAD OF SHIPPING IT. LET ME KNOW BRO


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 29 2007, 04:27 PM~7118882
> *Wut It Duw SA TX ROLLERZ! Bro i'm gettin close to that! I'll let u know what's good in a few days!
> *


Hey JON that's in OK for the Get R DONE! :biggrin: Hopefully u remebered what all we taked about in houston! HIT ME UP BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2007, 06:18 AM~7122719
> *HEY TONY ARE YOU PLANNING ON HAVING THIS BIKE DONE BY PHX SHOW LRM? IF NOT ILL JUST BRING IT WITH ME INSTEAD OF SHIPPING IT. LET ME KNOW BRO
> *


Naw I wasn't planning on busting out with this one until later on in the year. I'm not busting anything out new in PHX this year so yeah bring it with ya


----------



## Cut N 3's

Hey TonyO ur bike looks good dude.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2007, 12:52 AM~7140215
> *Hey TonyO ur bike looks good dude.
> *


Thanks. I can't wait to throw some TNT parts on there to really get the theme going


----------



## Cut N 3's

I hear u. I'm finally ready to get mean done.


----------



## creepin cutty

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 31 2007, 05:00 PM~7140272
> *I hear u. I'm finally ready to get mean done.
> *


post pix of ur avi :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2007, 10:17 PM~7122685
> *POST UP SOME MORE PICS CHAD
> *


these are all i got right now.....


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 31 2007, 02:43 PM~7140146
> *Hey JON that's in OK for the Get R DONE! :biggrin: Hopefully u remebered what all we taked about in houston! HIT ME UP BRO! :thumbsup:
> *


YEA I REMEMBER DO YOU THINK THAT BIG OF WHEEL WILL FIT IN BACK LIKE YOU WANT? CHECK IN THE MAIL? 210 440 5463 CALL ME SO WE CAN TALK


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## GrimReaper

wats crackin john


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2007, 05:51 AM~7112132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU THINK????????????????
> *



This is the bike originally, quite a difference no? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

very different, both look nice as..
latest rebuild come out sweet


----------



## TonyO

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2007, 08:42 AM~7208031
> *This is the bike originally, quite a difference no?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looked way better.


----------



## eric ramos

were is the dolphin fender i like the pick with that fender


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 14 2007, 05:04 AM~7252177
> *were is the dolphin fender i like the pick with that fender
> *


I still got it bro its up for sale if ya want it


----------



## K LoLo

I was wondering where you got that frame, but I guess you always had it...

I used to look at pics of that bike all the time back in the day.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 14 2007, 10:34 PM~7260217
> *I was wondering where you got that frame, but I guess you always had it...
> 
> I used to look at pics of that bike all the time back in the day.
> *


I bought it off lovelylowrider.com who bought it off the original builder. It was orignally an Oldies BC bike.


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Feb 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7284872
> *TTT
> *


Hey Jon i got your addi. so i'm goin send a payment for tha bike.


----------



## TonyO

ttt


----------



## GrimReaper

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's

AS SOON AS JONH START SHOWIN PIC OF MY BIKE, THIS TOPIC WILL BE HOT AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 15 2007, 05:10 PM~7486237
> *AS SOON AS JONH START SHOWIN PIC OF MY BIKE, THIS TOPIC WILL BE HOT AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup: TTT
> *


WHAZ UP DAWG ITS JOHN WITH A NEW SCREEN NAME. IM WATING ON YOU TO SEND SOME CHEESE


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2007, 06:52 AM~7526348
> *WHAZ UP DAWG ITS JOHN WITH A NEW SCREEN NAME. IM WATING ON YOU TO SEND SOME CHEESE
> *



About time you came back :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

shit seems like imma have to send my bike to yall


----------



## GrimReaper

sup john


----------



## RO-BC

shit seems like imma have to send my bike to yall


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 22 2007, 05:42 PM~7528439
> *shit seems like imma have to send my bike to yall
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 22 2007, 07:42 AM~7528439
> *shit seems like imma have to send my bike to yall
> *


SEND ONE. MAYBE WE CAN WORK A TRADE. IM GONNA NEED SOME PARTS CUT AND DESIGNED FOR MY SONS NEW BIKE. BIG R O YA KNOW


----------



## Cut N 3's

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 15 2007, 05:10 PM~7486237
> *AS SOON AS JONH START SHOWIN PIC OF MY BIKE, THIS TOPIC WILL BE HOT AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup: TTT
> *


hey dawg send me ur email addy so i can send you pics of ur bike in progress. you put em on here if you want to or just keep em all guessin. ya know


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2007, 10:33 PM~7566050
> *hey dawg send me ur email addy so i can send you pics of ur bike in progress. you put em on here if you want to or just keep em all guessin. ya know
> *


Pm send


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill send pics in a few. bike is gonna turn out tight. old skool style


----------



## Cut N 3's

More work done by SA ROLLERS KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ ON Cut N 3's Playboy Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics coming soon


----------



## Cut N 3's

real soon! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2007, 06:55 PM~7604524
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Johns about to post some pics here soon and show you guys how they really get down at the Kandyshop......there coming, i promise....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Deisel

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2006, 11:44 AM~6059051
> *Alright then how much for in and outs like this with pinstriping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slo

Vendrslice clasic right there!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2007, 07:54 PM~7609442
> *Vendrslice clasic right there!
> *



He's the master of the in and out graphics :thumbsup: He does all the shadowing and everything to make it look like the graphics really do under and over without touching


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

HEY TONY CALL ME TOMORROW. I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THE BUNNY CUT OUTS. 210 440 5463


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 4 2007, 05:14 AM~7612941
> *HEY TONY CALL ME TOMORROW. I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT THE BUNNY CUT OUTS. 210 440 5463
> *


alright cool. I can get some done and you can weld them to the frame and paint them or something.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2007, 06:28 PM~7646123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just wondering who picked the colors for this?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

THE CAR WAS ALREADY PAINTED AND I HAD TO MATCH THE UNDERSIDE OF THE TRUNK AND HOOD TO THE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR. IN 2 WEEKS IM GONNA CHANGE UP THE PAINT ON THIS MUSTANG. ILL POST PICS OF IT.


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2007, 06:35 PM~7646138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the name and brand of the green base you used on this kart if you dont mind


----------



## Cut N 3's

wut upz john hows the bike coming?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2007, 05:44 AM~7646201
> *THE CAR WAS ALREADY PAINTED AND I HAD TO MATCH THE UNDERSIDE OF THE TRUNK AND HOOD TO THE OUTSIDE OF THE CAR. IN 2 WEEKS IM GONNA CHANGE UP THE PAINT ON THIS MUSTANG. ILL POST PICS OF IT.
> *


You did an excellent job of matching it up, looks like it was all painted at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 8 2007, 08:03 PM~7646340
> *whats the name and brand of the green base you used on this kart if you dont mind
> *


HOUSE OF KOLOR KANDY LIME GOLD OVER ORION SILVER BASE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2007, 07:10 AM~7648657
> *You did an excellent job of matching it up, looks like it was all painted at the same time :thumbsup:
> *


ANY PICS OF THE BIKE MAN? DID IT MAKE IT THERE IN ONE PIECE?


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2007, 04:57 PM~7653005
> *HOUSE OF KOLOR KANDY LIME GOLD OVER ORION SILVER BASE
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 9 2007, 04:58 AM~7648381
> *wut upz john hows the bike coming?
> *


ITS GETTING THERE. IM LOADING PICS NOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

HOPE YOU LIKE THE SILVER LEAFING I HOOKED YOU UP WITH


----------



## FunkytownRoller

hell yeah fool, that shit is looking good, cant wait to get her up and running....working on the motor over here.....


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2007, 07:08 PM~7653102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU LIKE THE SILVER LEAFING I HOOKED YOU UP WITH
> *


any closer pics of the RO logo


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 10 2007, 03:58 AM~7653017
> *ANY PICS OF THE BIKE MAN? DID IT MAKE IT THERE IN ONE PIECE?
> *


It arrived ok as far as I know. The guy said he got it, got my pics, and my payment and is working on it now.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

FIREWALL DONE. WORKING ON THE HYDRALICS NOW


----------



## FunkytownRoller

holy shit John, Homeboy gettin down on that shit.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Apr 11 2007, 03:12 PM~7665037
> *holy shit John, Homeboy gettin down on that shit.....
> *


x2 I don't like orange but that's a clean looking paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

I LOVE ALL THE DIFFERENT COLOR ORAGES OUT THERE, THIS ONE IS HOK TANGELO PEARL OVER A WHITE BASE....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Apr 11 2007, 06:12 PM~7665784
> *I LOVE ALL THE DIFFERENT COLOR ORAGES OUT THERE, THIS ONE IS HOK TANGELO PEARL OVER A WHITE BASE....
> *



Burnt Orange is cool. I like the darker shades of orange


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I NEED UR RIMS HOMIE. ALMOST READY TO PAINT NEXT WEEK


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2007, 10:13 PM~7766761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED UR RIMS HOMIE. ALMOST READY TO PAINT NEXT WEEK
> *


It's lookin good John :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 25 2007, 06:13 AM~7766761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED UR RIMS HOMIE. ALMOST READY TO PAINT NEXT WEEK
> *



Nice work on another Rollerz bike


----------



## GrimReaper

naw thats cut n 3's bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 25 2007, 04:45 PM~7768774
> *naw thats cut n 3's bike
> *


Damn, I keep thinkin he's Rollerz for some reason


----------



## sic713

wheres the chain hole?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 11:05 AM~7769693
> *wheres the chain hole?
> *


he is gonna have to drill a hole


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

drill? is more like a 1in cut.....maybe too small dont wanna chip he paint with the chain...


----------



## sic713

it would be tight with a playboy bunny cut out..


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 25 2007, 08:42 AM~7768762
> *Nice work on another Rollerz bike
> *


No KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE bike


----------



## ozzylowrider

Looking good now, the front section is kinda lookin better, back section is sic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

BASED AND READY FOR NEXT STEP


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2007, 04:59 PM~7781423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASED AND READY FOR NEXT STEP
> *


hope you cut the chain hole before painting it !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

DAMN. WHY IS EVERYONE SO WORRIED ABOUT THE DAMN CHAIN HOLE????????????. ITS ALREADY CUT DONT TRIP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2007, 04:25 AM~7781589
> *DAMN. WHY IS EVERYONE SO WORRIED ABOUT THE DAMN CHAIN HOLE????????????. ITS ALREADY CUT DONT TRIP
> *



Hey don't forget to cut out the chain hole :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2007, 07:59 PM~7781423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASED AND READY FOR NEXT STEP
> *


Hey John dont' show that much of the paint. I want to wait til i get the bike back and pull it out for a show :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

Pic from the Victoria Show! Thanks for coming down!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2007, 07:04 AM~7784537
> *Hey don't forget to cut out the chain hole  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RollerzUnderground

Hey John, hit me up, I have a lil project I wanna see if you can do for me. Holla Back!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2007, 07:20 AM~7799951
> *X2
> *


x4 :0


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:machinegun:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2007, 05:44 PM~8196465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7781423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASED AND READY FOR NEXT STEP
> *


man, I still think that frame looks like a snail. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I never did realy feel that frame. The fender is cool though


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 06:13 PM~8196683
> *I never did realy feel that frame. The fender is cool though
> *


will see. if u still feel that way. this frame will be in houston!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 28 2007, 06:16 PM~8196702
> *will see. if u still feel that way. this frame will be in houston!
> *


Ill see you there. I will be the one haten on every one woth no bike. LOL j/p/


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2007, 06:17 PM~8196709
> *Ill see you there. I will be the one haten on every one woth no bike. LOL j/p/
> *


i wont have that problem  PLAYBOY debut in Houston :machinegun:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

PLAYBOY BIKE LOOKS GOOD ALL PAINTED JUST WISH I COULD POST PICS


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2007, 06:34 PM~8196803
> *PLAYBOY BIKE LOOKS GOOD ALL PAINTED  JUST WISH I COULD POST PICS
> *


in dew time :biggrin: u can post everything on july 22


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 28 2007, 05:02 PM~8196971
> *in dew time :biggrin: u can post everything on july 22
> *


AND YOU KNOW WE WILL. ILL BRING MY LAPTOP TO THE HOTEL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2007, 09:26 PM~8197740
> *AND YOU KNOW WE WILL.  ILL BRING MY LAPTOP TO THE HOTEL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

my son is learning early


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

regal rydas diff cover


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## 73monte

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

THANKX HOMIE


----------



## GrimReaper

sup john nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 5 2007, 05:49 PM~8242705
> *sup john nice work
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

wats new


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2007, 06:21 PM~8235484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son is learning early
> *


another bike project  what u john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

a lil something for my son real quick


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

getting closer


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2007, 07:55 AM~8246540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer
> *


i like :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

READY FOR MORE CLEAR


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2007, 12:00 PM~8248622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR MORE CLEAR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx dawg


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2007, 04:19 PM~8249623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS SICK JON NOW WE JUST GOT TO PUT IT IN MY CAR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

YES SIR. LOOKS WAY BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2007, 02:19 PM~8249623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What am I looking at here?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

FIBERGLASS SPEAKER BOXES FOR A 2004 IMPALA TRUNK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

two more projects before houston


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## jonny b

some clean work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that plaque is done nicely uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
thankx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0


----------



## mitchell26

:0 nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 8 2007, 06:59 PM~8261612
> *:0  nice work
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2007, 11:45 PM~8257106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn kyle is gonna be pimpin all the little hoochie mamas in houston :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

like always


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup: what up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WHAZ UP PLAYBOY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller

damn bRO, when Shelbie's bike is done, Kyle and her will be pimpin at the shows, just as long as he dont try to pimp her, well be cool..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 9 2007, 08:05 PM~8270369
> *damn bRO, when Shelbie's bike is done, Kyle and her will be pimpin at the shows, just as long as he dont try to pimp her, well be cool.....  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im tryin for houston


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2007, 07:15 PM~8269052
> *WHAZ UP PLAYBOY
> *


waitin to get this show over with


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 09:13 AM~8274151
> *waitin to get this show over with
> *


timez 1000000000


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2007, 07:01 PM~8278318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Off the hook! Looks good John! :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2007, 08:01 PM~8278318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks good seen that box in the other forum turne ot sweet :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics of it finished tomorrow with all kickers in it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Dam with kickers its going to boom nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

4 12 inch kicker solobarics


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

where abouts is your shop located want to drop off some flyers for our show coming up next month.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 11 2007, 11:04 PM~8289590
> *where abouts is your shop located want to drop off some flyers for our show coming up next month.
> *


7321 new laredo hwy in san antonio


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 12 2007, 01:04 AM~8289590
> *where abouts is your shop located want to drop off some flyers for our show coming up next month.
> *


Hey prophecy call alex! we can get u there! :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 12 2007, 07:26 AM~8290614-->
> 
> 
> 
> 7321 new laredo hwy in san antonio
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie see you in a few hours.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 07:56 AM~8290688
> *Hey prophecy call alex! we can get u there! :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks Hugh headed out in a few.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2007, 03:42 AM~8278185
> *timez 1000000000
> *


PM Sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 12 2007, 09:19 AM~8291830
> *PM Sent
> *


GOT IT


----------



## show-bound

went through this whole thread an saw a couple of pics....

where the fuck they at...

i want to c pics of this manny fresh GTO car....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8296987
> *went through this whole thread an saw a couple of pics....
> 
> where the fuck they at...
> 
> i want to c pics of this manny fresh GTO car....
> *


will be done in one month


----------



## show-bound

what aabout all them bikes that was sapposed to be sponsered...the cars for vegas last yr anthing?????


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2007, 10:12 PM~8297026
> *will be done in one month
> *


yea me too!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pics will be on the way

ive got alot of pics that i cant post till houston lrm show because of competition


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:14 PM~8297054
> *what aabout all them bikes that was sapposed to be sponsered...the cars for vegas last yr anthing?????
> *


mine is done, just not showin til houston show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

5 or 6 bikes i cant post till they come out too


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2007, 10:15 PM~8297080
> *5 or 6 bikes i cant post till they come out too
> *


Pic's of mine next sunday july 22 The LRM SUPER HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## show-bound




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ive got alot of my work bustin out in houston


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:18 PM~8297120
> *
> *


just go to sneek peek of playboy bike to see some of johns work, but i did post all of the bike for comp reasons :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2007, 10:19 PM~8297134
> *ive got alot of my work bustin out in houston
> *


yeah i get that..but what i dont get is this topic started in

Aug 14 2006, 09:33 PM

still got less than a handfull of pics...after reading this thread i was like wtf...38 pages 

where the pics..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 10:21 PM~8297159
> *just go to sneek peek of playboy bike to see some of johns work, but i did post all of the bike for comp reasons :uh:
> *


dog unless its a rad...im sure it wont make a difference... :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:21 PM~8297163
> *yeah i get that..but what i dont get is this topic started in
> 
> Aug 14 2006, 09:33 PM
> 
> still got less than a handfull of pics...after reading this thread i was like wtf...38 pages
> 
> where the pics..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:22 PM~8297174
> *dog unless its a rad...im sure it wont make a difference... :0
> *


dude dont worry about that! i now my 24" full will do damge in houston


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 10:26 PM~8297216
> *dude dont worry about that! i now my 24" full will do damge in houston
> *


yall silly with all incognito chit....it aint vegas...lol


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:28 PM~8297242
> *yall silly with all incognito chit....it aint vegas...lol
> *


No it's not Vegas but it might also be the last Texas show LRM has


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 08:31 PM~8297280
> *No it's not Vegas but it might also be the last Texas show LRM has
> *


i been hearing that too


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8297280
> *No it's not Vegas but it might also be the last Texas show LRM has
> *


theres always los magnificos!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8297280
> *No it's not Vegas but it might also be the last Texas show LRM has
> *


i been hearing that too 


Why u think this show is so big this year :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 10:34 PM~8297319
> *theres always los magnificos!!!!!!!
> *


true dat true dat! i'm always there, but this still the show to do and from i know and readin everybody bustin something new for this show


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2007, 10:12 PM~8297026
> *will be done in one month
> *


this will come in handy then


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8298026


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 12 2007, 08:34 PM~8297319
> *theres always los magnificos!!!!!!!
> *


defently will be there with my bitch..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

when your building full and radical show cars they dont get done in a couple weeks. they take awhile. thats why theres not alot of pics yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt 4 the haterz


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 13 2007, 09:52 PM~8305029
> *ttt 4 the haterz
> *


yep :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn mess


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

trunk finished ill try to get better pics today


----------



## lowlife-biker

trunk looks nice


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 14 2007, 09:48 AM~8306938
> *trunk looks nice
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pics do no justice. it will be in h town


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2007, 04:10 AM~8311316
> *pics do no justice. it will be in h town
> *


I can say the same for my bike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 07:01 AM~8311498
> *I can say the same for my bike
> *



cant wait to see it dawg


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 06:10 PM~8321711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 dammmnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 06:22 PM~8321793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so is it gonna make it???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

HELL YEA DONE DEAL DELIVERED YESTERDAY


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 06:28 PM~8321849
> *HELL YEA DONE DEAL  DELIVERED YESTERDAY
> *


 cool c ya dis weekend


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I DUNNO THINK H TOWN IS READY FOR THAT ONE DAWG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

LAST BIKE TO DO BEFORE HOUSTON. 3 DAYS TO GO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

You painted the seat clamp too?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

YEA ITS A JUNK ONE GETTIN SWAPED OUT LATER


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 06:32 PM~8321875
> *I DUNNO THINK H TOWN IS READY FOR THAT ONE DAWG
> *


i hope they have neckbraces, because ppl r gonna hurt demselves :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I CANT WAIT TO POST UP ALL THESE PICS OF LAMARKS BIKE AND THE ........ WELL YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## 73monte

me tooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

hey man, i forgot to take that airbag when we were at the shop the other day, you still got it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 16 2007, 06:48 PM~8322441
> *hey man, i forgot to take that airbag when we were at the shop the other day, you still got it?
> *


YEA COME GET IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

A LIL SNEAK PEAK


----------



## Cut N 3's

Like 50 Cent say that ur shit to the Kandy Shop and get hooked up :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

RIGHT RIGHT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 09:43 PM~8322962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SNEAK PEAK
> *


damn i want that on my car :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

THAT VEHICLE HAS OVER 10 GRAND IN ENGRAVING ALONE


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 07:42 PM~8321935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE...

GONNA CUT AND BUFF?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

STILL GOTTA LEAF IT AND PINSTRIPE THEN BURY IN CLEAR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU VERY SOOOOONNNN


----------



## Cut N 3's

damn john postin alot of pic's. i guess ur really goin postal on sat nite :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713

evers van


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 07:55 AM~8326296
> *evers van
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WANNA TRADE PICS??? YOUR BIKE FOR THE VAN? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2007, 12:25 AM~8324590
> *STILL GOTTA LEAF IT AND PINSTRIPE THEN BURY IN CLEAR
> *



Wuz up? Hope it isn't raining on Friday!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jul 17 2007, 06:30 PM~8331217
> *Wuz up?  Hope it isn't raining on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!  CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no shit huh


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SHIT DAWG WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT IN H TOWN


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wuz up Underground??!?!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WHAZ UO ROLLERZ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jul 18 2007, 08:56 PM~8340872
> *wuz up Underground??!?!!
> *


Chillin'! You finish you little project? Hit me up! :wave: uffin:


----------



## 93caddy

ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

A LIL SOMETHIN FOR MY SON AND DAUGHTER


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 19 2007, 10:37 PM~8350011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SOMETHIN FOR MY SON AND DAUGHTER
> *


looks good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

AT THE HOTEL IN H TOWN SHOW LOOKS GOOD PICS SOON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

MORE TOMORROW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2007, 06:43 PM~8360696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE TOMORROW
> *


i saw it looks clean


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 19 2007, 09:37 PM~8350011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIL SOMETHIN FOR MY SON AND DAUGHTER
> *


i saw both of these at the move in today :0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2007, 07:43 PM~8360696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE TOMORROW
> *


i saw this today, the paint looks real good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## sic713

candy pink looking lovely..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

LRM FUCKED HIM GOOD


----------



## sic713

they fuck everybody.. ive been screwed before..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yep but we aint nobody to them. i think the bike turned out good. was gonna say waz up but you looked busy


----------



## sic713

yea thats how it goes... i like the bike..looks good...

man i was busy ass hell.. striping all damn day... but it was worth it..


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 04:28 PM~8373626
> *yea thats how it goes... i like the bike..looks good...
> 
> man i was busy ass hell.. striping all damn day... but it was worth it..
> *


how much did you come up?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yep i was just happy when VANDALIED qualified with no problems. just as i thought it would


----------



## bad news

any more of the van or a link to the van ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

im posting right now


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 23 2007, 05:31 PM~8373644
> *how much did you come up?
> *


550..
could of made more, but i left early


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the impala the speaker box was built for


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the owners and my kids


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollerzUnderground

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WHERE WERE YOU LAST WEEKEND DAWG???????????/


----------



## RollerzUnderground

Had to run a crew out at the plant, I guess it's hell when you are important! LOL! They don't pay like I am important I know that! I should have went so I could have taken some bad ass pics for my doggs! Still got that lil project I spoke to you about, still tossing up some ideals for it, got any? Holla Back! Glad to see everyone had a good time! ROLLERZ killing them hoes!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

BRING IT LETS HOK IT UP.


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

BRING IT TO THE NEXT MEETING


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TGIF


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP JON?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

CHILLIN


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2007, 11:17 PM~8410938
> *CHILLIN
> *


P.M. Sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 08:17 AM~8418152
> *
> *


"mailbox full" tried to p.m. but got this messsage


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Jul 29 2007, 07:40 AM~8418201
> *"mailbox full" tried to p.m. but got this messsage
> *


MAILBOX EMPTY


----------



## 73monte

whats up Jon :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2007, 09:44 AM~8418602
> *whats  up Jon :wave:
> *


WHATS UP DAWG? REDY TO DO UR BIKE YET?


----------



## 73monte

almost.......got to get da kids ready 4 school 1st


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2007, 11:08 AM~8418933
> *almost.......got to get da kids  ready 4 school 1st
> *


This right here is funny to me. :twak:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 29 2007, 05:39 PM~8420495
> *This right here is funny to me. :twak:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2007, 04:45 PM~8420517
> *  :dunno:
> *


Think back to a previous conversation we had. It'll come to you.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

THINK I HEARD BOUT THIS BEFORE


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 29 2007, 09:32 PM~8422106
> *Think back to a previous conversation we had.  It'll come to you.
> *


refresh plz :biggrin:


----------



## lowchevy1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7794304
> *This is'nt about talking shit. I'm just saying why go to El Paso or SA when Joe's here in Austin. He can get the same shit and do the install locally and not out of town. Represent where you live not where you wanna be.
> *


:scrutinize: You tellin' me your boy can't build a bike..........Locally?


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 30 2007, 05:51 AM~8424143
> *:scrutinize: You tellin' me your boy can't build a bike..........Locally?
> *


i already askd him, he didnt seem intrested,so got 2 move on 2 some1 that is. i understand why it seem funny now,foot n mouf dieseas


----------



## 93caddy

yo wats ups!? when next meeting?


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 07:03 AM~8424470
> *i already askd him, he didnt seem intrested,so got 2 move  on 2 some1 that is. i understand why it seem funny now,foot n mouf dieseas
> *


Well, if John does your bike then you won't be disappointed. :thumbsup: 
I'm sure you've seen the shit-eatin-grin on Lamark when he got his bike back.


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 30 2007, 02:19 PM~8427456
> *Well, if John does your bike then you won't be disappointed. :thumbsup:
> I'm sure you've seen the shit-eatin-grin on Lamark when he got his bike back.
> *


yea i took him 2 pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jul 30 2007, 07:41 AM~8424659
> *yo wats ups!?  when next meeting?
> *


shit you tellme and ill be there
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2007, 04:54 PM~8429080
> *shit you tellme and ill be there
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 73monte

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

TTMFT


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Aug 1 2007, 07:27 AM~8444137
> *TTMFT
> *


X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

FEDIA???


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2007, 08:17 AM~8444576
> *FEDIA???
> *


Sure I'll take some! :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: :tongue:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2007, 07:17 AM~8444576
> *FEDIA???
> *


DEENEROH? :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

orale


----------



## RollerzUnderground




----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP KANDY SHOP!?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TRYIN TO SAVE THE VAN FOR VEGAS. FUCKIN STARTIN OVER AFTER A FIRE IS A BITCH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2007, 04:16 AM~8467278
> *TRYIN TO SAVE THE VAN FOR VEGAS. FUCKIN STARTIN OVER AFTER A FIRE IS A BITCH
> *



Damn :burn:


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2007, 07:16 PM~8467278
> *TRYIN TO SAVE THE VAN FOR VEGAS. FUCKIN STARTIN OVER AFTER A FIRE IS A BITCH
> *


   WTF..................HOW????????????????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

DONT KNOW IF IT WILL MAKE IT BUT IM GONNA TRY. EVEN WITH ALL THE HATERZ


----------



## RollerzUnderground

You should do it just for the fuckin' haterz :guns: :burn:


----------



## 93caddy

fuk em!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

a little looky


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

GOT BORED TODAY DECIDED TO PAINT MY BIKE


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:thumbsup: :yes: :worship:


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2007, 08:52 PM~8478872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little looky
> *


burned em while making new ones?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

NOPE THEY WERE IN THE VAN WHEN HYDRO FIRE HAPPENED


----------



## sic713

that fucking sucks... hydro fires


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 09:46 PM~8480388
> *that fucking sucks... hydro fires
> *


YEP I GUESS SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2007, 09:59 PM~8480512
> *YEP I GUESS SHIT HAPPENS FOR A REASON
> *


yea it does.. 
like my exhaust for my car fell off today... had to drag da shit down the street...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 10:02 PM~8480565
> *yea it does..
> like my exhaust for my car fell off today... had to drag  da shit down the street...
> *


DID IT AT LEAST THROW SOME BAD ASS SPARKS? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I WAS GONNA DO A MOTORCYCLE LIKE THAT PURPLE TRUCK YOU JUST DID. BUT CHANGED IT CUZ PEOPLE WOULD TALK SHIT LOL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 5 2007, 10:08 PM~8480629-->
> 
> 
> 
> DID IT AT LEAST THROW SOME BAD ASS SPARKS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea.. i sparked the whole street.. doing 40 with the exhast sticking 2ft off the passenger side of the car.
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2007, 10:14 PM~8480666
> *I WAS GONNA DO A MOTORCYCLE LIKE THAT PURPLE TRUCK YOU JUST DID. BUT CHANGED IT CUZ PEOPLE WOULD TALK SHIT LOL
> *


yea.. that stylez been done, so im a jocker myself..
i dont trip.. but yea, people like to talk on here..


----------



## 2lowsyn

im looking to weld this how much








maby this one too


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2007, 06:52 PM~8478872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little looky
> *


when did this happen? any pic.'s of the van


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2007, 10:43 PM~8480921
> *im looking to weld this how much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maby this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$ 3.38 to weld the red one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 6 2007, 01:20 AM~8481869
> *when did this happen? any pic.'s of the van
> *


just imagine the whole van looking like that


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2007, 09:24 AM~8482607
> *just imagine the whole van looking like that
> *


WOW...really? That sucks...I really liked that van.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2007, 06:52 PM~8478872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little looky
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea it sucks bad. guess vegas wasnt meant to be


----------



## Str8crazy80

did it happen after houston


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2007, 06:54 PM~8478892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT BORED TODAY DECIDED TO PAINT MY BIKE
> *


r6?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

R 1


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 7 2007, 04:56 PM~8496833
> *R 1
> *


 :0 you like to go fast my bro has an r6


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 7 2007, 07:50 AM~8492142
> *did it happen after houston
> *


ABOUT A WEEK AFTER H TOWN LRM SHOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

a quicke somethin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics in the sun tomorrow


----------



## sic713

nice.. :thumbsup:i should be painting my hyabussa soon.. 
just got the wheels chromed..



sell me one of them radios on the floor.. :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i bought about 20 at a police auction a while back


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i bought about 20 at a police auction a while back


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sic713

baller.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollerzUnderground

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 13 2007, 12:18 PM~8542870
> *http://www.pussyslips.com/
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2007, 08:19 PM~8516968
> *nice.. :thumbsup:i should be painting my hyabussa soon..
> just got the wheels chromed..
> sell me one of them radios on the floor..  :scrutinize:
> *


 pics of your busa? :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 11 2007, 10:03 AM~8528058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN I HAVE MY BIKE BACK? :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

15 g s and its all yours


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8419265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

tony send me some pics of it done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2007, 06:03 AM~8555854
> *tony send me some pics of it done
> *



It'll be done for San Mateo show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 73monte




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

THANKX HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2007, 02:03 AM~8528058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

pm sent.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

GOT IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP MANNNN?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 06:33 PM~8600334
> *WATS UP MANNNN?
> *


tryin to get ready for the takeover in vegas


----------



## DUB ROLLER

What it do Mr. Kandy Shop? Know any place to get an axle shortened?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx duez


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

still in progress


----------



## 93caddy

:wave:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2007, 09:56 PM~8636019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still in progress
> *


Damn you been workin'


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Thanks John :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollerzUnderground

:thumbsup: NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

yeahhh


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

YEAH YEAH


----------



## RollerzUnderground

YEAH YEAH YEAH :roflmao:


----------



## 93caddy

is there a meeting this weekend?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:19 AM~8669586
> *is there a meeting this weekend?
> *


sunday 3 at park


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 06:46 PM~8654650
> *Thanks  John :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 30 2007, 01:37 AM~8672124
> *LOOKS NICE!!!!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 29 2007, 04:20 PM~8671942
> *sunday 3 at park
> *


kool


----------



## six trae

Dame there's a meeting this weekend hmm can't make it, got to work to give John some money to get this car gng :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

Wuz up???


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2007, 09:21 PM~8655028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Like
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 29 2007, 03:37 PM~8672124
> *LOOKS NICE!!!!!!
> *


yea wanna see it too


----------



## DUB ROLLER

What's the deal bro? Holla at me!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what deal?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2007, 04:19 AM~8715343
> *what deal?
> *


----------



## 93caddy

wats up jon!?


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

Before pic:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the takeover in vegas is getting closer


----------



## sic713

taking over what?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:48 PM~8734313
> *taking over what?
> *


the stratosphere


----------



## sic713

oh.. i guess..


----------



## DUB ROLLER

Wut up John??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

workin hard tryin to get ready for vegas


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2007, 09:28 PM~8778543
> *workin hard tryin to get ready for vegas
> *


WATS UP JON R U DRIVEN TO VEGAS?


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 08:29 PM~8724086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks niceer b4


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 09:37 PM~8734843
> *oh.. i guess..
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 13 2007, 09:23 AM~8781723
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


:twak:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 13 2007, 07:15 PM~8781674
> *looks niceer b4
> *


I'm not done with it


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 12:06 PM~8782016
> *I'm not done with it
> *


EVERYHING SHOULD BE GOLD, GO BETTER WITH THE PAINT!

BETTER HANDLE BARS...OUT OF PORPORTION


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Sep 13 2007, 09:11 AM~8781649
> *WATS UP JON R U DRIVEN TO VEGAS?
> *


yes sir takin the secret weapon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 13 2007, 09:11 PM~8782390
> *EVERYHING SHOULD BE GOLD, GO BETTER WITH THE PAINT!
> 
> BETTER HANDLE BARS...OUT OF PORPORTION
> *


The bike has won Best Paint, Best Murals, Best Plating and three 1st place trophies all in 3 shows its been in so far. I think its doing quite well where it stands but like I say I'm not finished with it yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 05:34 PM~8785529
> *The bike has won Best Paint, Best Murals, Best Plating and three 1st place trophies all in 3 shows its been in so far.  I think its doing quite well where it stands but like I say I'm not finished with it yet
> *


WHERES MY BEST PAINT PLAQUE?????
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

dont forget about this one! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2007, 06:23 AM~8786833
> *WHERES MY BEST PAINT PLAQUE?????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It'll be proudly displayed with the bike in Vegas if Taco don't forget to bring it :thumbsup:



Props to Magic for Best Murals and props to Kandyshop for Best Paint. Props to Showtime plating for Best Plating.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 13 2007, 08:46 PM~8786993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget about this one! :biggrin:
> *


wheres my fedia??????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 08:50 PM~8787021
> *It'll be proudly displayed with the bike in Vegas if Taco don't forget to bring it :thumbsup:
> Props to Magic for Best Murals and props to Kandyshop for Best Paint.  Props to Showtime plating for Best Plating.
> *


i wanna hang it in my office at the shop with the rest of em


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 07:19 PM~8785439
> *yes sir  takin the secret weapon
> *


What's that??
:dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant tell ya


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2007, 06:40 AM~8788764
> *wheres my fedia??????
> *


i got it for u. wheres the rest of my display????? :0 :biggrin: u comin to the Austin show???


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2007, 03:02 AM~8793037
> *cant tell ya
> *


you got a PM bROtha :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 14 2007, 05:08 PM~8793062
> *i got it for u. wheres the rest of my display????? :0  :biggrin:  u comin to the Austin show???
> *


send it please no im not going to austin


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2007, 11:42 PM~8794561
> *send it please    no im not going to austin
> *


PM ME WITH THE ADDY AGAIN!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2007, 07:33 AM~8306903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trae

sup John how things been gng up there in sa


----------



## Cut N 3's

I GOT FIRST 24" 26" FULL CLASS. AND BEST PAINT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
moneys in the mail!


----------



## TonyO

Damn, John just be kickin ass taking home those Best Paint awards :thumbsup: Now if only my OTHER painter could help me pull off a Best Graphics with my other bike *cough cough, DuezPaid, cough cough* I'd be set :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## hotstuff5964

aww shit best paint :biggrin:

you know the walls in johns office are kind of empty :scrutinize:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 17 2007, 07:15 PM~8811336
> *aww shit best paint :biggrin:
> 
> you know the walls in johns office are kind of empty :scrutinize:
> *


he'll be fillin them up soon!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 18 2007, 03:15 AM~8811336
> *aww shit best paint :biggrin:
> 
> you know the walls in johns office are kind of empty :scrutinize:
> *


That's cuz noone wants to give up their Best Paint plaques :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2007, 05:18 PM~8811352
> *he'll be fillin them up soon!
> *


you gonna give up the plaque? tony did :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 17 2007, 06:04 PM~8811262
> *Damn, John just be kickin ass taking home those Best Paint awards :thumbsup:  Now if only my OTHER painter could help me pull off a Best Graphics with my other bike *cough cough, DuezPaid, cough cough*  I'd be set  :biggrin:
> *


Tombstone 3 is gonna be badass. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Feb 3 2007, 11:00 AM~7164763
> *these are all i got right now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint by kandy shop kustomz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2007, 08:03 PM~8205646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 17 2007, 09:27 PM~8813533
> *Tombstone 3 is gonna be badass. :biggrin:
> *


post pics i like your grafics


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2007, 10:32 PM~8813568
> *post pics i like your grafics
> *


I think Im getting it back for next season. Should look the same for Vegas, I hope.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

MY LIL PROJECT IS FULLY CHANGED FOR VEGAS


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2007, 11:16 PM~8813432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin' good on da secret one! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2007, 11:27 PM~8821369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

So how did that catch on fire?


----------



## K LoLo

Maybe when he said that, he meant that he was doin so much extra work on it that it was hot, like fire.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 20 2007, 10:32 AM~8832521
> *So how did that catch on fire?
> *


hydros


----------



## show-bound

nice save!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TRYIN HARD


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 07:06 AM~8838827
> *TRYIN HARD
> *


was this something you had in mind when the rame was blue??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2007, 12:04 PM~8841413
> *was this something you had in mind when the rame was blue??
> *


WTF DID YOU SAY?????????????/


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 05:38 PM~8842793
> *WTF DID YOU SAY?????????????/
> *


when you were painting the frame blue..lol

is that top coat something you had in mind?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

not at all it just worked out that way after the fire


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 09:09 PM~8844241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK JOHN! :worship:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2007, 09:27 PM~8821369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SIC'


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 08:09 PM~8844241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## 93caddy

wats up dude?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

workin my ass off to make the deadline..... any help is appriciated :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Prieto520

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2007, 09:27 PM~8821369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WOW NICE REFLECTION. NOT EVEN CUT AND BUFFED YET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 07:40 AM~8846620
> *WOW NICE REFLECTION.  NOT EVEN CUT AND BUFFED YET
> *


 :0 

I LIKE WHAT YOU DID WITH THE 50 CHEVY GRILLE.....SHITS CRAZY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I WANNA DO A BIKE WITH OLD SCHOOL CAR PARTS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 07:49 AM~8846662
> *I WANNA DO A BIKE WITH OLD SCHOOL CAR PARTS
> *


THAT WOULD BE SIC'


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 07:54 AM~8846679
> *THAT WOULD BE SIC'
> *


NO THAT WOULD BE KANDY SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

MURALS OUT OF KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what do you guys think


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 23 2007, 06:29 AM~8851402
> *what do you guys think
> *


NICE WHO DID THEM


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

my new muralist he now works for kandy shop customz


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 23 2007, 08:51 AM~8851702
> *my new muralist he now works for kandy shop customz
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whaz up big balla chad


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 10:06 PM~8849906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MURALS OUT OF KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ
> *


That looks killer!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 11:06 PM~8849906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MURALS OUT OF KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ
> *


looks good


----------



## hotstuff5964

id hit it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

roy tried last night


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2007, 03:44 PM~8196465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 13 2007, 10:15 AM~8781674
> *looks niceer b4
> *


x3452356345754686786789789 :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 23 2007, 11:08 AM~8851760
> *whaz up big balla chad
> *


wassup fool, gonna have to put that muralist on the regal....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

on my way to clear them now


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 07:02 AM~8879492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my way to clear them now
> *


where was this person when u where doin my bike? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

LA


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 11:16 PM~8885540
> *LA
> *


cool see u in vegas!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Cut N 3's

nice :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TRYIN TO GET IT FINISHED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 09:42 PM~8885772
> *TRYIN TO GET IT FINISHED
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ANYONE NEED MURALS KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS IS READY


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 11:55 PM~8885877
> *ANYONE NEED MURALS KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS IS READY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 09:55 PM~8885877
> *ANYONE NEED MURALS KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS IS READY
> *


yo john, wuz up...this russ out of va., a friend of chad, he gave me your info....what can you tell me about gold/silver leafing, where can i buy it, how to apply it and what do you recommend. PM me when you get a chance...thanx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Sep 28 2007, 09:56 AM~8888650
> *yo john, wuz up...this russ out of va., a friend of chad, he gave me your info....what can you tell me about gold/silver leafing, where can i buy it, how to apply it and what do you recommend.  PM me when you get a chance...thanx
> *


pm sent


----------



## GrimReaper

wats up john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

chillin gettin ready for vegas


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Sep 28 2007, 11:56 AM~8888650
> *yo john, wuz up...this russ out of va., a friend of chad, he gave me your info....what can you tell me about gold/silver leafing, where can i buy it, how to apply it and what do you recommend.  PM me when you get a chance...thanx
> *


hey John, hook my homie up....this was my boy back in VA before i moved back home to Texas.....Hes good peeps man for realz....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Sep 29 2007, 11:19 PM~8898519
> *hey John, hook my homie up....this was my boy back in VA before i moved back home to Texas.....Hes good peeps man for realz....
> *


ive been talkin to him . hes gonna bring his car down this winter


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2007, 12:00 AM~8904289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn john its goin down at ur shop  :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fo sho goin for truck of the year title


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2007, 11:14 PM~8913179
> *fo sho goin for truck of the year title
> *


the van?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2007, 07:26 AM~8899476
> *ive been talkin to him . hes gonna bring his car down this winter
> *


damn i gotta see my homie when comes down, hes a cool motherfucker


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 1 2007, 11:26 PM~8913242
> *the van?
> *


yes the van


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I think that bomb truck in your club from Watsonville is going to take it. You should check it out at the Super Show. It should be there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ROLLERZ ONLY ON THE ROAD TO VEGAS


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8923855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY ON THE ROAD TO VEGAS
> *


 :0damn see u in vegas john


----------



## K LoLo

You know what?



I'm in love with that van! Good work.


----------



## show-bound

much props on the time frame of redoing the ride! good luck out there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TITLE BOUND IN VEGAS

REPPIN SAN ANTO H TOWN AND RO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:27 PM~8963630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WATCHA GET IN VEGAS HOLMES ................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fucked


----------



## RollerzUnderground

WHAT!!!!?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

we got best graphics 
best interior and 5th in sweepstakes

got beat by some trucks with no mods


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

van was looking great bro.......definatly a crowd favorite


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:50 PM~8963857
> *fucked
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 06:52 PM~8963876
> *van was looking great bro.......definatly a crowd favorite
> *


do you think it deserved 5th?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:52 PM~8963871
> *we got best graphics
> best interior and 5th in sweepstakes
> 
> got beat by  some trucks with no mods
> *


who took 4th


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8963889
> *do you think it deserved 5th?
> *


fuck no!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

krazy creation
prophecy
oldies 54
violet rose 
vandalized in that order


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:52 PM~8963871
> *we got best graphics
> best interior and 5th in sweepstakes
> 
> got beat by  some trucks with no mods
> *


THATS FUCK UP MAYNE............


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8963907
> *krazy creation
> prophecy
> oldies 54
> violet rose
> vandalized    in that order
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

i thought for sure it was between, krazy kreaton, and vandalized


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i feel the only competition was krazy creations and it was gonna be close


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2007, 04:54 AM~8963907
> *krazy creation
> prophecy
> oldies 54
> violet rose
> vandalized    in that order
> *


Naw you got jacked, you should have taken 3rd at least. I guess they figured we filled out enough other sweepstakes classes though :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hey tony what did the pirate bike place?

playboy biketook first


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats a champ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2007, 04:57 AM~8963941
> *hey tony what did the pirate bike place?
> 
> playboy biketook first
> *


Pirate bike took 1st place 16" Semi Custom so there's another 1st place trophy thanks to Kandyshop :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:27 PM~8963630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

hopefully next year they switch it back to trucks, and bomb trucks, theres plenty of competion in both categories


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2007, 06:59 PM~8963966
> *Pirate bike took 1st place 16" Semi Custom  so there's another 1st place trophy thanks to Kandyshop :thumbsup:
> *


post up some pics in here the ones i took didnt come out cause you had a ton of lights


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 07:01 PM~8963981
> *hopefully next year they switch it back to trucks, and bomb trucks, theres plenty of competion in both categories
> *


maybe for someone i think vandalized is up for sale


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:59 PM~8963961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a champ
> *


FO-SHO..........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 07:02 PM~8963997
> *maybe for someone i think vandalized is up for sale*


why


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 09:01 PM~8963981
> *hopefully next year they switch it back to trucks, and bomb trucks, theres plenty of competion in both categories
> *


tell the president of The Lux to send a complaint letter to LRM, and then send one yourself :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what im doing


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2007, 07:04 PM~8964024
> *tell the president of The Lux to send a complaint letter to LRM, and then send one yourself  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats what im doing
> *


  
i already did that , i filled out that paper they gave us in our registration bags


----------



## TonyO

The new 16" Semi Custom Champ for 2007. Diamond tank, Paint, and Graphics done by Kandyshop :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 09:05 PM~8964042
> *
> i already did that , i filled out that paper they gave us in our registration bags
> *


get me a copy of one of the hoes!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2007, 07:07 PM~8964065
> *get me a copy of one of the hoes!!!!!
> *


what hoes


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 09:08 PM~8964072
> *what hoes
> *


complaint/suggestion form


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2007, 07:15 PM~8964159
> *complaint/suggestion form
> *


I'LL GET YOU A COPY FROM MY SIS, SHE DIDN'T FILL HERS OUT YET


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

shit i need like 500000 of them hoes after vegas :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

John, let it be known that the work you did on the van proves that you are a BAD MUTHA FUCKER!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Oct 9 2007, 07:31 PM~8964367
> *John, let it be known that the work you did on the van proves that you are a BAD MUTHA FUCKER!
> *


NO DOUBT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 07:20 PM~8964222
> *shit i need like 500000 of them hoes after vegas  :biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU THE GUY DRIVING THE VAN FOR THE JUDGE


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2007, 08:59 PM~8963966
> *Pirate bike took 1st place 16" Semi Custom  so there's another 1st place trophy thanks to Kandyshop :thumbsup:
> *


x2 for the Playboy Bike :biggrin: Thanks alot for the bad ass work!. theres more bike work comin ur way :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 07:37 PM~8964449
> *WERE YOU THE GUY DRIVING THE VAN FOR THE JUDGE
> *


SHIT I THINK I DROVE IT LIKE 5 MILES IN THE AREANA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8963907
> *krazy creation
> prophecy
> oldies 54
> violet rose
> vandalized    in that order
> *


Im sorry you guys lost but that Krazy Kreation was bad ass.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 12:27 AM~8966827
> *Im sorry you guys lost but that Krazy Kreation was bad ass.
> *


yes it was clean on the undercarrige but it wasnt unbeatable


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 73monte




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2007, 04:18 AM~8980816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey that's a cool pic with the zoot suiter next to your bike. You should have had him stand there the whole show haha. For real he matches up good. I dont think I'd ever wear a pink suit or an orange one like that one dude but they're bad ass. They were only like $200 too weren't they? Hmm I might have to get me a Rollerz Zoot suit haha :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I WANNA SEE TONY IN A ZOOT SUIT DRINKIN A CORONA


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 04:41 AM~8980962
> *I WANNA SEE TONY IN A ZOOT SUIT DRINKIN A CORONA
> *


That'll be coming. maybe in Vegas next year :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, the bone collector

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS NOW DOING GOLD PLATING FOR BIKE CARS OR WHATEVER YOU NEED. PM ME FOR PRICES AND TURN AROUND TIME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 15 2006, 09:01 PM~6184165
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a fact
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttmft


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

guess whos???????????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

coming soon


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2007, 06:28 PM~9017432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon
> *


i see a impala......... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 16 2007, 07:10 PM~9017768
> *i see a impala......... :0  :cheesy:
> *


its a 63 and its for sale


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 04:28 AM~9020486
> *its a 63 and its for sale
> *


does it run and how much?? PM Me.


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 04:28 AM~9020486
> *its a 63 and its for sale
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 17 2007, 08:15 PM~9026623
> *does it run and how much??  PM Me.
> *


new engine 2500


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 04:23 AM~9017380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess whos???????????
> *



WOW those are bad ass  Damn I wish I had some :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i got em here wanna buy a set? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 02:51 PM~9036784
> *i got em here wanna buy a set? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

8 dollars a fender.... homie hook up


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 20 2007, 02:28 AM~9041421
> *8 dollars a fender....  homie hook up
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 16 2007, 08:10 PM~9017768
> *i see a impala......... :0  :cheesy:
> *


good eye youngster learning well....


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 06:28 PM~9041421
> *8 dollars a fender....  homie hook up
> *


i need one of them non-homie hookups... for a homies-hookup price :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2007, 05:09 PM~9041654
> *i need one of them non-homie hookups... for a homies-hookup price :biggrin:
> *


dont we all


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2007, 05:03 PM~9041624
> *good eye youngster learning well....
> 
> 
> *


  :yes:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 20 2007, 03:11 AM~9041666
> *dont we all
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill take a hook up of cash


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2007, 10:23 PM~9042648
> *ill take a hook up of cash
> *


never know when you might need a back scratching :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2007, 08:27 PM~9042677
> *never know when you might need a back scratching :biggrin:
> *


YEA ILL DO WORK YOU SEND CASH :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2007, 04:45 PM~8811158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT FIRST 24" 26" FULL CLASS. AND BEST PAINT! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> moneys in the mail!
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/s...uperShow141.jpg[/img]
























Dont for get these pics :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP JON? WHEN IS THE ODESSA SHOW!?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

I DUNNO BUT THERES A MEETING FRI 6PM AT SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2007, 03:36 PM~8810755
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FLAKY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTMFT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 22 2007, 08:36 AM~9054694
> *http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/s...uperShow141.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont for get these pics :biggrin:
> *



That sucks that they didnt put your category down on that plaque. LRM got a little lazy this year. I wish they would have put the city down on their plaques. I traveled all over the damn place this year and the plaques dont have the city name on them that they were won in :angry: they only did that for Vegas


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2007, 11:00 AM~9088460
> *That sucks that they didnt put your category down on that plaque.  LRM got a little lazy this year.  I wish they would have put the city down on their plaques.  I traveled all over the damn place this year and the plaques dont have the city name on them that they were won in  :angry:  they only did that for Vegas
> *


 :yessad: yea me too! what's good John


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 26 2007, 09:48 AM~9088789
> *:yessad: yea me too! what's good John
> *


WORKIN TRYIN TO MAKE ANOTHER DOLLAR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 05:10 PM~8321711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 06:18 PM~8980816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy

wats up?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 07:25 AM~9129329
> *wats up?
> *


TRYIN TO GET TO H TOWN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

EL CAMINO ALMOST DONE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

GETTING READY FOR KANDY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gold plated bike spoke for bone collector


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DUB ROLLER

is that homeboy's el camino from the club?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Nov 10 2007, 08:59 PM~9200466
> *is that homeboy's el camino from the club?
> *


no he hasnt seen that one yet. but he s gonna wish it was his


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2007, 05:48 AM~9202369
> *no he hasnt seen that one yet. but he s gonna wish  it was his
> *


Hell Yeah!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Great work on the spokes. Damn I can imagine watchin him put those on the hubs, you hear this "***** ***** clunk ripple..." sounds as all the twists to through the hub :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 11 2007, 10:29 AM~9203165
> *Great work on the spokes.  Damn I can imagine watchin him put those on the hubs, you hear this "***** ***** clunk ripple..."  sounds as all the twists to through the hub :roflmao:
> *


glad im not doing it lol


----------



## 93caddy

wats up! how was meeting i could make it i had to work!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 11 2007, 07:14 PM~9205927
> *wats up! how was meeting i could make it i had to work!
> *


dont know didnt go


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 06:59 PM~8963961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a champ
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

what it do?!?! uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

chillin watchin my ebay stuff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

almost finished


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new project that came in today


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2007, 07:59 PM~9212728
> *chillin watchin my ebay stuff
> *



What u got on Ebay?? Who's caddy is that in the shop?


----------



## DUB ROLLER

That bike is commin' out clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Nov 13 2007, 04:21 PM~9220239
> *What u got on Ebay??  Who's caddy is that in the shop?
> *


cant tell you. maybe a celebrities


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2007, 06:04 PM~9220541
> *cant tell you. maybe a celebrities
> *


shh i know who it is!


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP ?!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 14 2007, 09:35 AM~9225519
> *shh i know who it is!
> *


we all celebrities huh


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2007, 06:23 PM~9228964
> *we all celebrities huh
> *


YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

another happy customer


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

looks real good all they need now is to polish that metal up a little and it will look hella nice.
you rollin to odessa john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 17 2007, 07:26 AM~9247424
> *looks real good  all they need now is to polish that metal up a little and it will look hella nice.
> you rollin to odessa john
> *


the bike is getting the full chrome tretment


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no odessa for us. time to start buildin the secret weapons for next year.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

hell yeah that's what im talkin bout deff gonna stand out rollin down the street


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill post pics when its transformed to chrome. should look bad ass


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

kool i will be taking some rims to get some plating done after the holidays. nothing big the next project is gonna need some serious plating chrome/gold mixed parts .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 17 2007, 07:31 AM~9247441
> *kool i will be taking some rims to get some plating done after the holidays. nothing big the next project is gonna need some serious plating chrome/gold mixed parts .
> *


let me know im ready


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics soon


----------



## DUB ROLLER

:angry: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

henry selin the stang?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## 93caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 19 2007, 11:44 AM~9259394
> *  :biggrin:
> *


you guys gonna be here this weekend


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2007, 06:23 PM~9017380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess whos???????????
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Cut N 3's

dont forget tonyo's bike on that list


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2007, 11:43 AM~9266733
> *dont forget tonyo's bike on that list
> *


im not done yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

step one more to come stay tuned


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

and yet another project. business is good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DUB ROLLER

What up bro?


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2007, 05:42 PM~9254054
> *henry selin the stang?
> *


Yup :0


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2007, 06:12 PM~9269301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet another project. business is good
> *


whats in the works for this one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 20 2007, 08:34 PM~9270343
> *whats in the works for this one
> *


not sure yet. hes talkin bout choppin the top but most likly just body and pearl burnt orange paint. have to stay tuned to see


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2007, 06:15 PM~9277227
> *not sure yet. hes talkin bout choppin the top but most likly just body and pearl burnt orange paint. have to stay tuned to see
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the feast is done back to work tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

look what i got today


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2007, 06:05 PM~7653079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the playboy bike being born


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 08:48 AM~9287089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what to do to this one??????????????/


----------



## 2lowsyn

keep the paint. :thumbsup: 
change the sproket the peddels and the put on some wihte walls.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 24 2007, 09:08 PM~9296845
> *keep the paint. :thumbsup:
> change the sproket the peddels and the put on some wihte walls.
> *


 :uh: fuck that do domethign insane like the van


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 24 2007, 09:10 PM~9296854
> *:uh:  fuck that do domethign insane like the van
> *


suck a nut fucken anoying as fuck :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 09:13 PM~9296879
> *suck a nut fucken anoying as fuck :uh:
> *


 :uh: bitch fuck you, how does that make me annoying, im not lowriderjocker77


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 24 2007, 09:25 PM~9296941
> *:uh: bitch fuck you, how does that make me annoying, im not lowriderjocker77
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2lowsyn

if he thinks being "insane" is cool let him. doesnt have to always be mild


----------



## 817Lowrider

Its not that the fucker is just annoying to me.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 10:33 PM~9297408
> *Its not that the fucker is just annoying to me.
> *


ur just a post whore. what have i said that has made me annoying


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2007, 09:33 PM~9297408
> *Its not that the fucker is just annoying to me.
> *


you aint to far from that point either


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 24 2007, 10:36 PM~9297423-->
> 
> 
> 
> * ur just a post whore.* what have i said that has made me annoying
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agreed
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 10:48 PM~9297500
> *you aint to far from that point either
> *


great.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

go d damn all this violence


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2007, 07:25 PM~9289645
> *look what i got today
> *


looks like you finally got a good camera too....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 11:33 PM~9297798
> *go d damn all this violence
> *


im telling ya man, these bike guys are gangsta :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fo real hard core


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no san antonio meeting today its now next saturday at toy drive


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 21 2007, 10:36 PM~9054694
> *http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/s...uperShow141.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont for get these pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

before








after


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2007, 03:39 PM~9295215
> *what to do to this one??????????????/
> *


sell it.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 24 2007, 08:25 PM~9296941
> *:uh: bitch fuck you, how does that make me annoying, im not lowriderjocker77
> *


man [email protected])& u. U just trying to get people off u whore


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Nov 29 2007, 10:45 PM~9337195
> *man [email protected])& u. U just trying to get people off u whore
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 09:53 PM~9337264
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kids :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2007, 06:22 PM~9343595
> *kids :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


heeherhee. I didnt start nuthin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

never said you did


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2007, 06:35 PM~9343713
> *never said you did
> *


coo then.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

12.00 off ebay. gonna build it for my little boy


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2007, 07:46 PM~9344458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those spider webs ? :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks like it to me


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what up tony?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 1 2007, 11:01 AM~9347870
> *are those spider webs ?  :happysad:
> *


MIGHT BE SAYING CURVES LOOK BACKWARDS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

they are but customer said thats the way they go....... and now im redoing it cuz he relized they are backwards dumbass gotta pay twice now


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2007, 07:51 PM~9366502
> *they are but customer said thats the way they go.......  and now im redoing it cuz he relized they are backwards  dumbass gotta pay twice now
> *


make that money :biggrin: what a idiot tank looks nice and straight no waves


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

mo money for me. sometimes you need to do it wrong to prove a point to some people


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2007, 07:56 PM~9366554
> *mo money for me. sometimes you need to do it wrong to prove a point to some people
> *


yeah .  but tank looks awesome


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2007, 09:51 PM~9366502
> *they are but customer said thats the way they go.......  and now im redoing it cuz he relized they are backwards  dumbass gotta pay twice now
> *


SHIT WAS SMOOTHER THAN A MOTHER TOO..CAME OUT NICE!!

IF MAY SUGGEST USING THE POINTS AS ENDING POINTS...IT WOULD LOOK HARD CENTERED!!


----------



## bad news

or spider wed the whole section that would look awesome


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2007, 09:56 PM~9366554
> *mo money for me. sometimes you need to do it wrong to prove a point to some people
> *


heres one i did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

give ya perspective of being centered


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill have the new pics maybe tomorrow


----------



## Cut N 3's

what up John  what u got in the works?


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2007, 08:59 AM~9370286
> *what up John   what u got in the works?
> *


a couple bike, cars, and 2 top secret projects comming soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

progress pics


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics tonight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2007, 09:03 PM~9400935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2007, 09:02 PM~9400921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hok kandy orange will look bad as on this one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

how did you know???????? :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2007, 08:03 PM~9400935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you do me a favor and take some pics of this where you welded the fender on? I never done that before and Im looking for some advice.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

on top where fender meets the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2007, 03:47 PM~9405269
> *on top where fender meets the frame
> *


yea.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea yea


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Did you just weld it in like this?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yep all the way around


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice talking to you john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 8 2007, 05:20 PM~9405715
> *nice talking to you john
> *


same here hopefully we an do some big thangs


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2007, 06:25 PM~9405742
> *same here hopefully we an do some big thangs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

how's it goin' down in S.A.?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Dec 8 2007, 10:14 PM~9407187
> *how's it goin' down in S.A.?
> *


allls good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got back from h town. was good to kick it with everyone again


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2007, 08:11 PM~9362113
> *what up tony?
> *


What it do brotha?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2007, 10:37 PM~9413968
> *just got back from HOUSTON. was good to kick it with everyone again
> *


why did you come to houston, there was no show today, the shortys show is next weekend. all them tourist in san antonio driving you :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 9 2007, 10:49 PM~9414653
> *why did you come to houston, there was no show today, the shortys show is next weekend. all them tourist in san antonio driving you :loco:
> *


i got alot of homies in h town


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

one flaked out radio flyer


----------



## RO-BC

hows the fenders i did coming out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

good just waiting on tony :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

Hey homie hows the slugbug going??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its at the mechanics getting the engine re installed. im going to cali ondec 26 to do some work and ill finish bug when i get back


----------



## 86' Chevy

what color??? Air Bags???


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 11 2007, 10:18 PM~9431455
> *what color??? Air Bags???
> *


hahahaha bags are for ****


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kandy orange i think unless customer changes his mind


----------



## 86' Chevy

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 11 2007, 10:20 PM~9431473
> *hahahaha bags are for ****
> *


so why dont you have any


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 11 2007, 10:23 PM~9431494
> *so why dont you have any
> *


 :uh: cuz im not a ***. common sense


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ok kids thats enough :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

wats up john!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Dec 12 2007, 05:57 AM~9433341
> *wats up john!
> *


workin in the cold :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2007, 06:31 PM~9429843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one flaked out radio flyer
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Something doesnt look right? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 07:14 AM~9458524
> *Something doesnt look right?  :dunno:
> *


what is it inspector gadget???????????


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 07:14 AM~9458524
> *Something doesnt look right?  :dunno:
> *


the bottom crank braket ? whats up with those notches


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 15 2007, 09:12 AM~9458831
> *the bottom crank braket ? whats up with those notches
> *


its a 10 inch radio flyer bike.. thats where the plastic bushing go in


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 10 2007, 02:47 PM~9419206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 25 2007, 04:22 PM~8640256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 19 2006, 10:28 PM~6207919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baby lac frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 AM~9458781
> *what is it inspector gadget???????????
> *


it just looks dusty.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 03:12 PM~9460414
> *it just looks dusty.
> *


here in texas we call that flake. i just got a 12 inch radio flyer for 2 dollars what a deal


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

That frame is sitting on some rollerz only dice stands. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2007, 03:22 PM~9460473
> *here in texas we call that flake.  i just got a 12 inch radio flyer for 2 dollars  what a deal
> *


maybe you should bring some with you when you come out to sac?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2007, 03:40 PM~9460531
> *maybe you should bring some with you when you come out to sac?
> *


bring some flake? ill be there dec 26-31


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 15 2007, 03:26 PM~9460491
> *That frame is sitting on some rollerz only dice stands. :thumbsup:
> *


you know how we do it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2007, 04:23 PM~9460734
> *bring some flake? ill be there dec 26-31
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you wanna buy some flake?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 15 2007, 04:26 PM~9460491
> *That frame is sitting on some rollerz only dice stands. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 16 2007, 04:57 PM~9466017
> *:biggrin:
> *


hopefully the 65 sws frame will be on them sooner then later
get ready to design my interior ill be ready soon


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:wave: 
NICE WORK BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 16 2007, 06:44 PM~9466444
> *:wave:
> NICE WORK BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


thankx brotha


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2007, 06:10 PM~9466072
> *hopefully the 65 sws frame will be on them sooner then later
> get ready to design my interior ill be ready soon
> *


im ready when you are. i need to get best of show interior car and truck at the next show :biggrin: 



i just saw the vegas show magazine at HEB, those haters give the van no love :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 16 2007, 07:30 PM~9466654
> *im ready when you are. i need to get best of show interior car and truck at the next show  :biggrin:
> i just saw the vegas show magazine at HEB, those haters give the van no love  :angry:
> *


design something up im ready whenever

fuck lrm damn haterz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 11:11 AM~9197650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated bike spoke for bone collector
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2007, 08:10 PM~8516870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quicke somethin
> *


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 16 2007, 09:30 PM~9466654
> *im ready when you are. i need to get best of show interior car and truck at the next show  :biggrin:
> i just saw the vegas show magazine at HEB, those haters give the van no love  :angry:
> *


 I know I was just lookin' for it in there :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

look in san antonio its here :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Dec 17 2007, 07:30 PM~9472117
> *I know I was just lookin' for it in there :uh:
> *


haters :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## ROBERTO G

its on spokes and juice magazine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 17 2007, 09:55 PM~9473930
> *its on spokes and juice magazine
> *


whatis?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:32 AM~9475462
> *whatis?
> *


the van, "THE VAN"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 18 2007, 04:47 PM~9479011
> *the van, "THE VAN"
> *


a new issue?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 05:52 PM~9479052
> *a new issue?
> *


no an old one, the i one in the front cover.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ive seen that one. that was before i touched it


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:03 PM~9479118
> *ive seen that one. that was before i touched it
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:03 PM~9479118
> *ive seen that one. that was before i touched it
> *


so before it went GOLD lol j/p :biggrin: sup john :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 05:05 PM~9479132
> *so before it went GOLD lol j/p  :biggrin:  sup john  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i redid that whole van in 4 months top to bottom inside and out


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:58 PM~9479476
> *i redid that whole van in 4 months top to bottom inside and out
> *


what about my car?


----------



## ROBERTO G

:dunno:  :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its in the works


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 07:08 PM~9479544
> *its in the works
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:58 PM~9479476
> *i redid that whole van in 4 months top to bottom inside and out
> *


damn i would love to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

paint pics soon


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wut up?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics tomorrow. bottom color getting changed


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just a mock up on 12 radio flyer bike tryin to make parts from bigger ones


----------



## 817Lowrider

get a lil tiger bannana seat bend some 16inch straght forks. IDK bout bars. custom?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 18 2007, 06:27 PM~9479717
> *get a lil tiger bannana seat bend some 16inch straght forks. IDK bout bars. custom?
> *


im gonna cut everything down to size so it will all be custom. the bars and forks are 20 inch in pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:23 PM~9479677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a mock up on 12 radio flyer bike tryin to make parts from bigger ones
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pistriping and leafing tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kandy teal maybe finish tomorrow


----------



## mitchell26

thats some really nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9486764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pistriping and leafing tomorrow
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2007, 05:17 PM~9486796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy teal maybe finish tomorrow
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9486764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pistriping and leafing tomorrow
> *


10 inch radio flyer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 86' Chevy

clean paint jobs


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MR.559

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

grips pedal and seat covered and its done


----------



## noe_from_texas

looks good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 20 2007, 07:20 PM~9496163
> *looks good
> *


thankx those 10 inch bikes are hard to do . everything is too damn small


----------



## 817Lowrider

say SA ROLLERZ. have you caught the bike building bug.LOL


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 08:17 PM~9496129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM THATS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

im diggin that molded rear fender :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 20 2007, 08:14 PM~9496714
> *im diggin that molded rear fender  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CUSTOM :biggrin: THE NEW ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO BIKE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Dec 20 2007, 07:41 PM~9496367
> *DAM THATS CLEAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKS SOOOO MUCH BETTER IN PERSON. IT LOOKS BLUISH IN PICS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2007, 07:26 PM~9496235
> *say SA ROLLERZ. have you caught the bike building bug.LOL
> *


NOT REALLY IVE CAUGHT THE MONEY BUG ONES A CUSTOMERS AND THE LIL ONE IS FOR MY 4 YO SONS X MAS


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 09:45 PM~9497007
> *CUSTOM    :biggrin:  THE NEW ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO BIKE
> *


shit you just gave me an idea, gotta make a matching bike for the imp :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 09:45 PM~9497007
> *CUSTOM    :biggrin:  THE NEW ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO BIKE
> *


shit you just gave me an idea, gotta make a matching bike for the imp :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

dam it that blue one nice homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 20 2007, 08:57 PM~9497123
> *shit you just gave me an idea, gotta make a matching bike for the imp  :biggrin:
> *


do it bikes are cheaper then cars.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 20 2007, 09:05 PM~9497195
> * dam it that blue one nice homie
> *


its kady teal homez


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:17 PM~9496129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for dis page


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:19 PM~9496154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grips pedal and seat covered and its done
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Dec 20 2007, 10:05 PM~9497195
> * dam it that blue one nice homie
> *


you saw that already? :0 

that one is top secrete no can see that one. SA ROLLER has to work like this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 20 2007, 09:29 PM~9497476
> *you saw that already?  :0
> 
> that one is top secrete no can see that one. SA ROLLER has to work like this
> *


hes talkin bout the bike


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 10:30 PM~9497491
> *hes talkin bout the bike
> *


i know. i just cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whatz crackin today


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 09:48 PM~9497034
> *NOT REALLY IVE CAUGHT THE MONEY BUG    ONES A CUSTOMERS AND THE LIL ONE IS FOR MY 4 YO SONS X MAS
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:19 PM~9496154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grips pedal and seat covered and its done
> *


what color is that? Those came out really good homie,.


----------



## hotstuff5964

how does rodneys car look?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 21 2007, 06:22 PM~9504397
> *how does rodneys car look?
> *


its solid


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

rodneys new 64 ss


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the mustangs back from interior


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2007, 07:27 PM~9504433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodneys new 64 ss
> *


damn that is solid :0 

im gonna go jack his trunk :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

go ahead its rusted at the bottom


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO




----------



## CADILLAC JAY

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## 86' Chevy

Nice


----------



## ChevyKid

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 23 2007, 11:59 AM~9514387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> *


someone photoshop there hands out of the way damn


----------



## DUB ROLLER

Merry Christmas bro!!


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 09:17 PM~9496129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen it in person. Came out bad azz :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wait till the rims are done to match :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## chulow95

Damn nice work!


----------



## 93caddy

THKS BRO CAME OUT BADASS!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO AN SAFE TRIP TO CALI. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx im glad you all liked yuor bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

merry xmas to greg. just picked up his 66 stang. loved it another satisfied customer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 23 2007, 11:59 AM~9514387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> *


ima build a santa bike for next year and thats the mural


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 12:27 PM~9527611
> *ima build a santa bike for next year and thats the mural
> *


"the christmas whore"

:uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

leaving at 4 am. going to sacramento to paint a 55 chevy bel air. be back new years eve


----------



## 86' Chevy

nice mustange


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WELL IM HERE IN SACRAMENTO WORKING ON A 55 CHEVY BEL AIR. HALF WAY DONE IN 1 DAY. WAY AHEAD OF SCHEDULE


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 27 2007, 08:29 PM~9546064
> *WELL IM HERE IN SACRAMENTO WORKING ON A 55 CHEVY BEL AIR. HALF WAY DONE IN 1 DAY. WAY AHEAD OF SCHEDULE
> *




welcome to Cali


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 09:33 AM~9526995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merry xmas to greg. just picked up his 66 stang. loved it another satisfied customer
> *


Really nice


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:19 PM~9496154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grips pedal and seat covered and its done
> *


  nice you need to post this in the lil tiger build off for modivation(how ever you spell that)


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:17 PM~9496129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic.'s turned out nice cant waite to see it done up


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Dec 28 2007, 10:44 AM~9550314
> *
> *


almost done here in cali. ready to come home to texas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

55 chevy all finished. leaving back to san antonio texas in the morning. see you in texas


----------



## ROBERTO G

anything good?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its all good


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 31 2007, 06:29 PM~9575837
> *its all good
> *


pic or it didnt happened

and pics of the 55


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pics in the morning. m going to blow up some fireworks. happy new year


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 31 2007, 08:47 PM~9576978
> *pics in the morning. m going to blow up some fireworks. happy new year
> *



HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

well im back and here is what i did in 4 days. qtrs were wasted


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

56 or 57 ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 1 2008, 01:18 PM~9580687
> *56 or 57 ?
> *


55 bel air


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

*kool cant wait to see it finished.
on another note i need a price to get some work done.
got 3 rims i need rechromed and a set of handle bars for a tricycle.
pm me a price .*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pm sent


----------



## DUB ROLLER

HAPPY NEW YEAR JOHN!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

happy new year to you too. remember meeting on the 13th of jan


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 09:04 AM~9586355
> *happy new year to you too. remember meeting on the 13th of jan
> *


koo! wats up on hinges?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill call in morning


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

anyone needs paint or bodywork for the build off call me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

an economy size car


----------



## sic713

impala 65's


----------



## sic713

impala 65's


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 3 2008, 09:59 PM~9601075-->
> 
> 
> 
> impala 65's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:00 PM~9601079
> *impala 65's
> *


repost


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 08:59 PM~9601075
> *impala 65's
> *


i dunno. i dont think so who is that?


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jan 3 2008, 09:07 PM~9601129-->
> 
> 
> 
> repost
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut it margy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2008, 09:13 PM~9601180
> *i dunno. i dont think so  who is that?
> *


that *** thats on here.. he has one of those too.. though it was his


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

where do you buy the bodies at?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2008, 11:23 PM~9601283
> *where do you buy the bodies at?
> *


seems small enough to cast! and repo


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2008, 09:23 PM~9601283
> *where do you buy the bodies at?
> *


i dunno.. but i want one..
that shit will be fun ass hell to paint


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9601514
> *i dunno.. but i want one..
> that shit will be fun ass hell to paint
> *


hows the fenders fucker. Im on you like white on rice


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2008, 09:42 PM~9601546
> *hows the fenders fucker. Im on you like white on rice
> *



x2 lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 4 2008, 12:07 AM~9603262
> *x2 lol
> *


x3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

id get em done if i had them j/k :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 3 2008, 09:42 PM~9601546-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows the fenders fucker. Im on you like white on rice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha.. i dont like rice
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 12:07 AM~9603262
> *x2 lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> almost ready
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 12:43 AM~9603503
> *x3
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> speaking of yours , wheres fat ass drop em with my money
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 4 2008, 07:13 AM~9604345
> *id get em done if i had them  j/k :biggrin:
> *


shit.. i got 3 pairs of these hoes


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2008, 07:42 PM~9600898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an economy size car
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its great on gas too


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 4 2008, 09:17 PM~9609722
> *its great on gas too
> *


 mines isnt powered by gas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

it could be


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 4 2008, 12:23 AM~9601283
> *where do you buy the bodies at?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cheap but shipping is stupid


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

misc old pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DUB ROLLER

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jan 6 2008, 06:53 PM~9623613
> *:wave:
> *


whats up remember metting on the 13 of jan 3pm at park


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2007, 07:33 AM~8306903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy

wats up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gettin ready to go to shop


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

12 inch radio flyer bike


----------



## Indio123

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2008, 08:23 PM~9601283
> *where do you buy the bodies at?
> *


pomona swapmeet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

67 convt gto project


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## 2twisted

> nice paint on an cool looking frame


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 12 2008, 06:54 PM~9677842
> *
> *


you ready for chrome tomorrow?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

93 caddy chrome trunk hinges.


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 08:27 PM~9678004
> *you ready for chrome tomorrow?
> *


yeah dont 4get to bring em :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

there loaded already


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2008, 07:31 AM~9680985
> *there loaded already
> *


koo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gto almost ready for paint


















87 cutlass almost ready too


----------



## TonyO

How's the 12" buildup coming?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

trying to find some time this week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

10" radio flyer


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2008, 06:46 PM~9694852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10" radio flyer
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac of Respect

Making a little progress.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jan 15 2008, 01:30 PM~9701613
> *Making a little progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit look out. here comes lac of respect


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10" radio flyer
> *


looks good, but you should paint the rims to match


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 15 2008, 07:09 PM~9703931
> *looks good, but you should paint the rims to match
> *



and looks like it needs a good buffing. could just be the pic though. but otherwise it looks great.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

rims are gonna get painted soon. just wait


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 15 2008, 06:12 PM~9703970
> *and looks like it needs a good buffing.  could just be the pic though. but otherwise it looks great.
> *


just the pic. not good lighting


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2008, 07:20 PM~9704024
> *just the pic. not good lighting
> *


that's what i figured because all your work looks great. and i know how tricky it is to get pics of flaked paint jobs with bad lighting.


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jan 15 2008, 02:30 PM~9701613
> *Making a little progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that sneek peek! :0


----------



## BABY_KRUZER

A PICTURE OF MY BIKE\


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 08:42 PM~9705307
> *is that sneek peek! :0
> *


Tryin' not to break contract. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jan 15 2008, 09:01 PM~9705486
> *Tryin' not to break contract. :biggrin:
> *


thats good hope everyone does like you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BABY_KRUZER_@Jan 15 2008, 08:47 PM~9705356
> *A PICTURE OF MY BIKE\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you ready to customize it??


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jan 15 2008, 10:01 PM~9705486
> *Tryin' not to break contract. :biggrin:
> *


looks good bRO!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2008, 04:03 PM~9707889
> *you ready to customize it??
> *


x2 Kandy Shop paint and body matched with TNT parts is a good combo for a show winner :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2008, 07:42 PM~9713803
> *x2  Kandy Shop paint and body matched with TNT parts is a good combo for a show winner :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: then send the parts back to Kandy Shop to get plated :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 16 2008, 07:59 PM~9713952
> *:yes: then send the parts back to Kandy Shop to get plated :biggrin:
> *


yea what he said


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2007, 06:16 PM~9479614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:17 PM~9496129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


after


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 06:18 PM~8980816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 18 2008, 03:06 AM~9725152
> *
> *


started un lacing your rims today. spokes are all coroded


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2008, 03:04 PM~9727841
> *started un lacing your rims today. spokes are all coroded
> *


can u find some more rims!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gonna see what i can do withthem today


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2008, 08:15 AM~9732680
> *gonna see what i can do withthem today
> *


koo!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

mock up will be finished late 2008 stay tunned for progress pics


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9735201
> *mock up will be finished late 2008 stay tunned for progress pics
> *


when these pump are spinnng it doent fuction...wouldnt the hoses twist up?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9735201
> *mock up will be finished late 2008 stay tunned for progress pics
> *


when these pump are spinnng it doent fuction...wouldnt the hoses twist up?


----------



## AMB1800

spinning pumps?

what about the hoses then?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

spinning pumps will be functional while spinning custom made fittings


----------



## bad news

can always make swivel connecters ! how much weight does the motor push ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

1000 lbs. alot more then i need it to but i think it looks good with everything else installed.


----------



## ROBERTO G

is that a 65 frame?


----------



## hotstuff5964

johns posting up the top secret shit :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

its been done before.


----------



## AMB1800

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 20 2008, 09:59 AM~9735196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gunna be awesome


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2008, 08:00 PM~9735819
> *its been done before.
> *


Its been tried before but it wasn't functional.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 19 2008, 07:59 PM~9736128
> *Its been tried before but it wasn't functional.
> *


word? I thought I seen it work in a video or something?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

rollin malo had spinning pumps but had to disconnect hoses to spin


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2008, 06:59 PM~9735196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good john that's some shit i wanted to do to my cutlass


----------



## DUB ROLLER

I'm ready to see that


----------



## regalicious

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 19 2008, 07:59 PM~9736128
> *Its been tried before but it wasn't functional.
> *


 yeah on PURO SS OR CHITO 64 FROM DALLAS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jan 20 2008, 11:44 AM~9739237
> *I'm ready to see that
> *


anytime it works great


----------



## ROBERTO G

where will the gas tank go?


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 19 2008, 07:59 PM~9736128
> *Its been tried before but it wasn't functional.
> *


Your right I "tried" 3 years ago on Rollin Malo.  :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 20 2008, 03:52 PM~9740444
> *where will the gas tank go?
> *


fuel cell. its not a stock car anymore


----------



## FunkytownRoller

deal went thru this weekend John, you ready to hook it up???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 20 2008, 09:42 PM~9742958
> *deal went thru this weekend John, you ready to hook it up???
> *


fo shizzle lets go homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2008, 09:04 AM~9745029
> *fo shizzle lets go homie
> *


i already told you wassup...do what you do....especially before you get busy cause show season is coming and i know you gonna be backed up...****** always wanna wait till the last minute


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 10:15 AM~9745582
> *i already told you wassup...do what you do....especially before you get busy cause show season is coming and i know you gonna be backed up...****** always wanna wait till the last minute
> *


Wheres the Fort Worth cuise at :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2008, 11:15 AM~9745585
> *Wheres the Fort Worth cuise at  :biggrin:
> *


shit not for sure yet homie.... :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 09:15 AM~9745582
> *i already told you wassup...do what you do....especially before you get busy cause show season is coming and i know you gonna be backed up...****** always wanna wait till the last minute
> *


already then will start tomorrow or wed. pics coming soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i wonder what this monster is going in
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2008, 07:21 PM~9749119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what this monster is going in
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


OH, OH, OH,..............................I KNOW WHAT ITS GOING IN.....



BUT ITS A SECRET


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2008, 06:33 PM~9748678
> *already then will start tomorrow or wed. pics coming soon
> *


COOL........gonna have to hook that bitch up too....i told you my plans with it this year...dont post them pics though just send them to me in a pm...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 21 2008, 06:50 PM~9750050
> *COOL........gonna have to hook that bitch up too....i told you my plans with it this year...dont post them pics though just send them to me in a pm...
> *


god dfamn no one lets me post pics :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2008, 08:52 PM~9750079
> *god dfamn no one lets me post pics :biggrin:
> *


when we're done, you can post all the pics you want...go ahead and take 'em just dont post til its too late for someone to get me... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

is that a noisy gear drive? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2008, 07:55 PM~9750625
> *is that a noisy gear drive? :biggrin:
> *


hell yea with open headers.... you know how WE do it


----------



## hotstuff5964

just make sure the brakes work :ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

and have good seat belts huh?????


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2008, 10:40 PM~9751117
> *just make sure the brakes work :ugh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

god damn i got sooooo much goin on i dont know ehat to finish first :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2008, 08:02 AM~9762052
> *god damn i got sooooo much goin on i dont know ehat to finish first :uh:
> *


its who ever paid in full finish first


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats right.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 20 2008, 06:09 PM~9738380
> *rollin malo had spinning pumps but had to disconnect hoses to spin
> *


well yeah there's no real other way of doing it without disconnecting the hoses :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Here's an idea how about spinning headlights? :dunno: or make them move independantly like on a dance stage style :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 06:25 PM~9765780
> *well yeah there's no real other way of doing it without disconnecting the hoses :dunno:
> *


wanna bet...???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2008, 04:25 PM~9765780
> *well yeah there's no real other way of doing it without disconnecting the hoses :dunno:
> *


i already did it. call me the inovator


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2008, 10:50 PM~9767953
> *i already did it. call me the inovator
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 23 2008, 05:07 PM~9766079
> *wanna bet...???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


il bet.


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2008, 07:38 AM~9770743
> *il bet.
> *


i know you will.....  
thats why the remark wasnt meant for you....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 24 2008, 09:05 PM~9777480
> *i know you will.....
> thats why the remark wasnt meant for you....
> *


i know i just like to bet :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

NICE!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2008, 05:28 PM~9784209
> *NICE!
> *


thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

rims for this bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

1967 gto convertible


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 10:49 PM~9792933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims for this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmm :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you like?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## six trae

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 10:49 PM~9792933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims for this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 11:51 PM~9792944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 gto convertible
> *


Damn i'm feelin' that yellow bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 11:49 PM~9792933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims for this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good bro!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant wait to see it in the sun tomorrow


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 11:44 PM~9792906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i feel buckeled qtr panels in the future....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no sir its reinforced good


----------



## 73monte

u been busssy    :wave:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2008, 09:49 PM~9798678
> *cant wait to see it in the sun tomorrow
> *


shit it looks brighter than the sun


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jan 28 2008, 03:03 PM~9804550
> *shit it looks brighter than the sun
> *


broutght it outside today and i think is brighter then the sun


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

one more going bye bye pay me :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

time for a few bike project to be finished stay tuned


----------



## TonyO

Damn nice job but you got overspray on the tires mayne is that a discount? :angry: 


:roflmao: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

those are my paint tires. i dont mind the overspray. its getting 19s in rear and 18s in front


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2008, 09:35 PM~9826297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more going bye bye    pay me :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thank you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

chillin here in missouri. its freakin cold and snowing


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

hey bro whats the range for this mural on my back fender....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

leavin missouri. on the way back to TEXAS . see ya at the shop


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey i got a 84 cutlass supreme, and i would like to get some modification work done. How much for suicide hood & trunk, and i have not yet decided if i should go with suicide doors, or lambo doors. Could u let me know a price.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

back in san antonio . headed to h town to deliver the yellow beast gto


----------



## DUB ROLLER

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

done deal delived back to houston. another satisfied customer


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## 93caddy

is there a meeting this weekend?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 4 2008, 08:27 PM~9865730
> *is there a meeting this weekend?
> *


sunday 3 pm at brack


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 4 2008, 09:43 PM~9865884
> *sunday 3 pm at brack
> *


koo!


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 4 2008, 10:43 PM~9865884
> *sunday 3 pm at brack
> *



see u then


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 5 2008, 05:35 PM~9871523
> *see u then
> *


lets take da monte!! :thumbsup:


----------



## six trae

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 6 2008, 07:35 AM~9876285
> *lets take da monte!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

show me you got something.


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 6 2008, 08:35 AM~9876285
> *lets take da monte!! :thumbsup:
> *


U mean this hoop?


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2008, 08:31 PM~9880458
> *show me you got something.
> *


that's all I got


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 6 2008, 08:25 PM~9880950
> *U mean this hoop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats the color I want my cutty to be


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

someone needs to renforce thier frame :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2008, 06:33 AM~9884781
> *someone needs to renforce thier frame  :biggrin:
> *


IT DID ITSELF :roflmao:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2008, 07:33 AM~9884781
> *someone needs to renforce thier frame  :biggrin:
> *



fuck that frame that's my work car!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: fuck it then. hop it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

64 ss impala chasis coming soon










and another one


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2008, 06:31 PM~9889168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas

i love those bikes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 8 2008, 05:11 PM~9897574
> *i love those bikes
> *


thankx homie. plain simple and clean. i think they look good together


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2007, 07:30 AM~9265316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2008, 06:29 PM~9897697
> *thankx homie. plain simple and clean. i think they look good together
> *


that's what i'm talking about, that's my style


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2008, 08:46 AM~9901502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


round 2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yes sir. dude needs training wheels


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2008, 08:12 PM~9904442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for something like that pm me please


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2008, 08:25 PM~9904515
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

is that the end product?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 07:46 PM~9904636
> *is that the end product?
> *


nope. just what i got done today


----------



## ROBERTO G

it will look clean if you spray hok red all over that bitch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 08:46 PM~9905130
> *it will look clean if you spray hok red all over that bitch
> *


no kandy on this one. customer doest want to pay that much. im gonna kandy his 02 cadi deville soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics tomorrow


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 10 2008, 11:00 PM~9912193
> *more pics tomorrow
> *


cant wait..... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gonna be stripping and leafing all day


----------



## FPEREZII

*Hello ROLLERZ.* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## six trae

uffin: sup


----------



## FunkytownRoller

what up bROthers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

god damn thats alot of sriping. pics in a minute


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cleared pics tomorrow


----------



## FunkytownRoller

wow...nice..


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wuz up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 11 2008, 06:12 PM~9919071
> *wuz up
> *


chillin at home


----------



## hotstuff5964

pinstriping really set that hoe off :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 11 2008, 07:01 PM~9919453
> *pinstriping really set that hoe off :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks better in person. cant wait to see it cleared tomorrow


----------



## TearsofaClownII

nice job homie i really like your style


----------



## FunkytownRoller

hey john that bitch is clean....check my topic i just made in the bikes, lemme know what ya think...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks good . let me know how its comin along


----------



## 93caddy

:0


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:worship: :worship: bad ass work John :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Feb 12 2008, 08:01 AM~9922618
> *:worship:  :worship:  bad ass work John  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Who's this guy? :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 12 2008, 05:27 PM~9926664
> *Who's this guy? :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dunno. says hes in our chapter though


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

almost ready for the streets


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

before








after


----------



## six trae

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2008, 07:51 PM~9927442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> *


Looks good bro nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2008, 08:51 PM~9927442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> *



came out tight!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

damn I need to paint my cutty.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 05:53 PM~9936024
> *damn I need to paint my cutty.
> *


bring it on homie


----------



## Prieto520

sup


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Feb 13 2008, 06:17 PM~9936218
> *sup
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

Oh I see...........................................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Feb 13 2008, 08:04 PM~9937166
> *Oh I see...........................................
> *


what do you see?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2008, 06:33 PM~9927285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ready for some base and flake this weekend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

only one word SMOOOTH real nice bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 14 2008, 05:45 PM~9944353
> *only one word SMOOOTH real nice bro
> *


i think it is beyond smooth. i spent forever to get it perfect. but will be worth it when its done


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 07:43 PM~9944337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for some base and flake this weekend
> *


WELL ITS ABOUT GODDAMN TIME....I THINK YOU BEEN FUCKIN WITH THAT THING SINCE I MET YOU ALMOST 3 YEARS AGO....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea but for the caliber ride this is it will be worth it. plus i took time out to do everyone elses cars and bikes. this year it my turn :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 08:28 PM~9944773
> *yea but for the caliber ride this is it will be worth it. plus i took time out to do everyone elses cars and bikes. this year it my turn  :0
> *


i feel you enthusiasm!!!!

mines not frame off this yr! will be well presentable :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 08:28 PM~9944773
> *yea but for the caliber ride this is it will be worth it. plus i took time out to do everyone elses cars and bikes. this year it my turn  :0
> *


oh i know its gonna be worth it when that thing is done....should be real nice, good to see it finally getting done for you bRO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i cant wait


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

like a babies behind :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 07:52 PM~9944983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like a babies behind :biggrin:
> *


how much bondo u use? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

not much. its fully wrapped with steel. whieghs like 100000000000 pounds :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 05:44 PM~9935986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you do good work bro


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 08:51 PM~9944964
> *i cant wait
> *


shit bRO i cant either, you'll be killin them with that thing man


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2008, 05:04 AM~9945094
> *not much. its fully wrapped with steel. whieghs like 100000000000 pounds :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya on that brotha, my old Tombstone bike frame weighed at least 25 lbs alone! It was a heavy ass bike


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Feb 13 2008, 10:04 PM~9937166
> *Oh I see...........................................
> *


"WHY YOU CRYIN' "
GEORGE LOPEZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 05:44 PM~9935986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 06:52 PM~9944983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like a babies behind :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 07:52 PM~9944983
> *like a babies behind :biggrin:
> *


 :| 






:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

le me know we will be there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 17 2008, 07:54 AM~9962191
> *le me know we will be there
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

happy monday all


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2008, 06:26 PM~9972799
> *happy monday all
> *


 :uh: 
monday suck, especially this one, i didnt get the day off :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 18 2008, 05:28 PM~9972814
> *:uh:
> monday suck, especially this one, i didnt get the day off  :angry:
> *


you will be happy in a minute homie. :biggrin: :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

is that the frame of the 65 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 18 2008, 05:47 PM~9972977
> *is that the frame of the 65  :0
> *


yes sir


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2008, 05:41 PM~9972925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2008, 06:51 PM~9973027
> *yes sir
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2008, 07:51 PM~9973027
> *yes sir
> *


that shit is fuckin baaaad John....damn i cant wait to see this thing... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

time to stripe and leaf it. hopefully start putting the chrome and gold undies on next week


----------



## RollerzUnderground

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2008, 07:56 AM~9977243
> *time to stripe and leaf it. hopefully start putting the chrome and gold undies on next week
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## six trae

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2008, 06:41 PM~9972925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work bRO!!!!!!!!!!!!! wat color is that?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kandy tangerine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2008, 05:28 PM~9980849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 these fenders are bad


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Feb 19 2008, 05:31 PM~9980881
> *these fenders are bad
> *


bad as in good?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new job in today. will start it soon


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2008, 06:35 PM~9980940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new job in today. will start it soon
> *


 :0


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 19 2008, 05:49 PM~9981052
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2008, 07:35 PM~9980940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new job in today. will start it soon
> *


its definately in the right spot..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

time for the graphics and leafing.


----------



## 93caddy

:ugh:


----------



## FPEREZII

*Hello ROLLERZ!* :wave: :wave:


----------



## meangene

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 PM~9989959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...i like the transtion from skinny to fat and how it doesnt look like all the other style of zig zag points!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx homie


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wat it do??


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 PM~9989959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn what is that, that shit looks clean bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

some fools bike fender


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2008, 10:59 PM~9991528
> *some fools bike fender
> *


oh ok i see it now, i couldnt tell it was a fender


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2008, 07:14 PM~9998024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HHMMMMMMM Somebody's hard at work!! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

damn i love topics like this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

stay tuned. gonna try to finish frame by this weekend


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 21 2008, 08:55 PM~9999033
> *HHMMMMMMM  Somebody's hard at work!! :biggrin:
> *


good for him too, man John has been hookin all kinds of shit up in his spare time for everyone else, now its finally his time and definately well deserved.


----------



## 93caddy

looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## six trae

Looking real good :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em

nice


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## Lac of Respect

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

frame lookin nice...


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## sic713

fun part is peeling off all the tape..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 09:42 PM~10008780
> *fun part is peeling off all the tape..
> *


fo sho, get to see what it looks like


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2008, 11:12 PM~10008477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' real good!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

i think you forgot to post the pics of the frame :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10015143
> *i think you forgot to post the pics of the frame :0
> *


they uploading


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

third times a charm for this bike...... hopefully


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics soon


----------



## 93caddy

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 09:35 PM~10015187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 09:38 PM~10015203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third times a charm for this bike...... hopefully
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 4 2008, 05:55 PM~9864409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done deal delived back to houston. another satisfied customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 09:49 PM~9792933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims for this bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy

wats up? any word on seat?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 24 2008, 07:34 PM~10020323
> *wats up? any word on seat?
> *


thought you were comming to the meeting today to pick it up


----------



## 93caddy

couldnt make it! i b there next meeting!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 24 2008, 07:39 PM~10020368
> *couldnt make it! i b there next meeting!!
> *


next meeting is in h town at wego kick off show. are you gonna show the bike? if so ill just bring it with me.i got to buils another bike that day too.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2008, 08:41 PM~10020395
> *next meeting is in h town at wego kick off show. are you gonna show the bike?  if so ill just bring it with me.i got to buils another bike that day too.
> *


 :0 i wish i could show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you just might be able to :0


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10015187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10020848
> *you just might be able to    :0
> *


  

:nosad: havent done shit to my 65, im gonna let a profesional do the work, its a 4 door (i know people like those alot so it has to be perfect) :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

looking good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10021167
> *looking good
> *


thankx brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 09:38 PM~10015203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third times a charm for this bike...... hopefully
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

What up John! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up... hows the bike doin?


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 10:38 PM~10015203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third times a charm for this bike...... hopefully
> *


hell yeah i like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx brotha


----------



## 93caddy

MG]

























































BIG SHOUT OUT TO JOHN AT THE KANDY SHOP!!!!!!! THKS BRO!! MY BOY LIKES IT AN HE READY TO SHOW!!!!! R.O. STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

glad he likes it. ill bring the seat to houston i guess


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 05:55 PM~10036492
> *glad he likes it.  ill bring the seat to houston i guess
> *


kool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 08:41 PM~10037350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i KNOW WHAT THAT IS!!! LOOKIN CLEAN ALREADY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx wait till tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 07:54 PM~10037477
> *thankx  wait till tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2008, 07:02 PM~10027625
> *whats up...  hows the bike doin?
> *


We'll see next week at the show in houston. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 26 2008, 11:59 PM~10039952
> *We'll see next week at the show in houston. :biggrin:
> *


kool wait till you see the new one i just did


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 06:56 PM~10037490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 07:56 PM~10037490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do I see what I think I see? :0  :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 27 2008, 07:42 AM~10040737
> *kool    wait till you see the new one i just did
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

fukin rollerz go all out i like


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2008, 03:52 PM~10043052
> *fukin rollerz go all out i like
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Feb 27 2008, 01:52 PM~10043052
> *fukin rollerz go all out i like
> *


are kids are ballerz too :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 27 2008, 10:05 PM~10045890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's PPPIIIIMMMMPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Feb 27 2008, 07:55 AM~10040776
> *Do I see what I think I see? :0    :wow:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


you need to go on and do yours playa!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10046277
> *you need to go on and do yours playa!!
> *


i am ththe frame is mine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10036613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 27 2008, 08:05 PM~10045890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 09:35 PM~10015187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meangene

looks tight mann :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Feb 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10054180
> *looks tight mann  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


started on your bike. still tryin to tie in all the designs to make it flow


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## lowriderwiz

that is mint :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10061696
> *that is mint :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:08 PM~10061679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I GET 1 OF THOSE


----------



## 86' Chevy

that is cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Mar 1 2008, 07:29 AM~10064038
> *WHERE CAN I GET 1 OF THOSE
> *


online somewhere


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

same colors as the radio flyer


----------



## lowriderjoker77

u do model cars also??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no a little different. but close. are you ready for the unvailing this weekend?
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 2 2008, 07:24 PM~10072562
> *u do model cars also??
> *


pedal cars i do


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 07:25 PM~10072574
> *pedal cars i do
> *


so model cars no


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 2 2008, 07:28 PM~10072593
> *so model cars no
> *


well i guess i could what you got in mind
????


----------



## lowriderjoker77

a green pinstripped frame :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 08:24 PM~10072563
> *no a little different. but close.  are you ready for the unvailing this weekend?
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 2 2008, 07:31 PM~10072624
> *a green pinstripped frame :biggrin:
> *


kool ship it and consider it done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:08 PM~10061679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 07:36 PM~10072671
> *kool    ship it and consider it done
> *


PM me address and price


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 2 2008, 09:38 PM~10073271
> *PM me address and price
> *


 :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 09:39 PM~10073283
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2008, 07:03 AM~10075450
> *
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 06:18 PM~8980816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713

you coming down this weekend..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2008, 11:39 PM~10092000
> *you coming down this weekend..
> *


yea illl be there sat morn


----------



## TonyO

Here's a Kandyshop paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

coo coo...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2008, 08:58 AM~10093730
> *coo coo...
> *


why whats up?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 07:58 AM~10093345
> *Here's a Kandyshop paint job :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


howd it do in phx


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2008, 04:30 PM~10097187
> *why whats up?
> *


nuttin.. just wonder who all out of town is coming..
seems like its going to be a good show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea im bringin a trailer full of new stuff and some old too


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2008, 08:39 PM~10098983
> *yea im bringin a trailer full of new stuff and some old too
> *


bikes only? what about cars


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 5 2008, 07:45 PM~10099059
> *bikes only? what about cars
> *


no cars. i might bring the vandalized van out

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

what yo think????


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2008, 08:59 PM~10099196
> *no cars. i might bring the vandalized van out
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> what yo think????
> *





so you bought it? 

bring it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i didnt buy it. just built it. so i have rights to it


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

:0


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 08:14 PM~10108175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## noe_from_texas

where did you find that little car?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i found it in houston. and im bringing it back tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

trailers locked and loaded. see you all in h town in 3 hours


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn clean pedal car homie :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here in h town lookin to party tonight


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2008, 04:32 PM~10122159
> *here in h town lookin to party tonight
> *


see yall tommorow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i got the good straped in the trailer homie


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## olskulow

Wow, how much to paint a t bird pedal car maroon. Who did the interior on the imp?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Mar 8 2008, 06:39 PM~10122772
> *Wow, how much to paint a t bird pedal car maroon. Who did the interior on the imp?
> *


the best


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10108175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's clean!


----------



## olskulow

I need the best


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Mar 8 2008, 10:38 PM~10124082
> *I need the best
> *


hot$tuff5964

or 

henry


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Mar 8 2008, 06:39 PM~10122772
> *Who did the interior on the imp?
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 8 2008, 11:21 PM~10124324
> *:nicoderm:
> *


you know the rules


----------



## olskulow

PM me a price


----------



## FunkytownRoller

ANOTHER KANDY SHOP CREATION....THANKS JOHN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

anytime brotha. seeing the girls faces happy makes it all worth it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## AMB1800

did you receive any of my parts yet for plating???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 10 2008, 03:18 PM~10135334
> *did you receive any of my parts yet for plating???
> *


nope none of yours or mine


----------



## ROBERTO G

i didnt see that kandy blue motorcycle


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2008, 11:29 PM~10135416
> *nope  none of yours or mine
> *


i smell bullshit, what kind of excuse will i hear now :uh:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

WAT IT DO? HOW WAS THE TRIP BACK?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 10 2008, 05:43 PM~10135524
> *i smell bullshit, what kind of excuse will i hear now :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Mar 10 2008, 03:43 PM~10135524
> *i smell bullshit, what kind of excuse will i hear now :uh:
> *


no bullshit here. ive been waiting on my parts also. talk to tony and see if hes got them still


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 10 2008, 03:29 PM~10135422
> *
> 
> i didnt see that kandy blue motorcycle
> *


it was there all day long


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Hey John, where's the shop located?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 10 2008, 07:32 PM~10137482
> *Hey John, where's the shop located?
> *


7321 new laredo hwy at military drive


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2008, 11:20 AM~10133736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my contributions to the show in h town


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 10 2008, 08:24 AM~10132971
> *ANOTHER KANDY SHOP CREATION....THANKS JOHN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS 1 CLEAN ASS BIKE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 10 2008, 10:39 PM~10138473
> *THATS 1 CLEAN ASS BIKE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats the new RO Ft Worth bike homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 10 2008, 07:53 PM~10138651
> *thats the new RO Ft Worth bike homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 10 2008, 10:55 PM~10138673
> *:0  :worship:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 10 2008, 10:55 PM~10138673
> *:0  :worship:
> *


sup fool.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10138765
> *sup fool.
> *


 :wave: :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx rich glad you like it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 10 2008, 08:47 PM~10138545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!!  :biggrin:
> *


he was happy as a lil mo fo with his 1st place win


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10133736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/ROLLERZSATOWN/htownshow012.jpg[/img]
> *


First Place 26" :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2008, 12:42 AM~10140577
> *First Place 26" :biggrin:
> *


i think thats the best that bike has looked. congrats homie


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2008, 07:05 AM~10140935
> *i think thats the best that bike has looked. congrats homie
> *


Thanks. more to come.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

oh i know you are always changing things


----------



## RO-BC

ok people leave sarollerz alone he gotta finishe my wheels lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

post pics in a bit


----------



## RO-BC

pics of what my rims o damn already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea gold nipples


----------



## RO-BC

i love nipples lets see the gold nipps lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

rims for lil rollin malo bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2008, 09:24 PM~10139834
> *thankx rich glad you like it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

that bike frame looks sick man just needs paint


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 11 2008, 08:52 PM~10146363
> *that bike frame looks sick man just needs paint
> *


 :uh: its already painted


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 11 2008, 07:52 PM~10146363
> *that bike frame looks sick man just needs paint
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn joghn. I should have hit you up bro. you get shit done.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10146457
> *damn joghn. I should have hit you up bro. you get shit done.
> *


YOU STILL CAN BROTHA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got done gold plating 288 nipples for lil rollin malo
rims and hubs going to chrome in morning


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10146467
> *YOU STILL CAN BROTHA
> *


I got a club member making them right now. in the future i will.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2008, 06:13 PM~10145387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rims for lil rollin malo bike
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

taco is duez still painting dolle bike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 07:14 PM~10108175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 07:58 AM~10093345
> *Here's a Kandyshop paint job :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO-BC

how did tonysw fenders come out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 11 2008, 08:21 PM~10146734
> *how did tonysw fenders come out
> *


perfect just waiting to kandy them


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 10 2008, 09:24 AM~10132971
> *ANOTHER KANDY SHOP CREATION....THANKS JOHN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO-BC

thats cool damn dude i cant waite to see the rims when they done man its a good feeling when things are falling into place now i just gotta get my front fender done and im good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10146821
> *thats cool damn dude i cant waite to see the rims when they done man its a good feeling when things are falling into place now i just gotta get my front fender done and im good
> *


tried to gold plate hubs but the chrome sucks so they are going off to chrome with the rims


----------



## RO-BC

kool


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

nice fucking paint job i am still drooling so i am gonna need a paint job on my bike soon


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 11 2008, 08:41 PM~10147006
> *nice fucking paint job i am still drooling so i am gonna need a paint job on my bike soon
> *


ship it out here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2008, 11:20 AM~10133736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 09:33 AM~9526995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merry xmas to greg. just picked up his 66 stang. loved it another satisfied customer
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## meangene

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2007, 07:53 PM~8564384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 08:31 PM~10154292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn already :0


----------



## 93caddy

daaaammmmm :cheesy:


----------



## six trae

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10154311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thanks all. i cant wait to start the assembly


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 14 2008, 01:55 AM~10161383
> *thanks all.  i cant wait to start the assembly
> *


PM Sent I need your mailing address bROtha


----------



## 93caddy

wats up!! i got another bike for u to trick out when can i take it?? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Mar 14 2008, 06:25 PM~10166374
> *wats up!!  i got another bike for u to trick out when can i take it?? :biggrin:
> *


DO you got parts for it already? hit me up for parts


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Mar 14 2008, 08:25 AM~10166374
> *wats up!!  i got another bike for u to trick out when can i take it?? :biggrin:
> *


any time brotha. theres a meeting on sunday


----------



## Str8crazy80

i'm looking for sponsers for our carshow aug. 9th it's part of wego would you be intrested?? www.longviewcarshow.com


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 05:48 PM~10176209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad azz!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

still waiting on the rest of the chrome to come back from plating


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 03:48 PM~10176209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

that looks real nice homie 

1 question for you how much material all went into spraying your frame like that ive got a bare frame in primer and am wondering how much paint to purchase 

anyone got some hook up on some candy to srapy this baby thanks


----------



## coco73chev




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 16 2008, 06:24 PM~10182553
> *that looks real nice homie
> 
> 1 question for you how much material all went into spraying your frame like that ive got a bare frame in primer and am wondering how much paint to purchase
> 
> anyone got some hook up on some candy to srapy this baby thanks
> *


qt of base
flake
qt of kandy. and a shit load of clear

have fun


----------



## coco73chev

qt of candy aright i could always get more im get on it !!!thanks dawg !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Mar 16 2008, 06:45 PM~10182709
> *qt of candy aright i could always get more im get on it !!!thanks dawg !
> *


send some pics as it gets done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

taco your rims are coming along nicely


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## RO-BC

PM ME PICS IFYOU DONT MIND BROTHER


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new project


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0 
damn working on another 65, sweet


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 19 2008, 07:05 PM~10208710
> *:0
> damn working on another 65, sweet
> *


thats a 65½ :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10209087
> *thats a 65½ :0
> *


 :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## meangene

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 06:29 PM~10154279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


remember these


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2008, 06:40 PM~10209593
> *remember these
> *


its gonna look good :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more tnt parts to chrome and gold plate


----------



## AMB1800




----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2008, 06:13 AM~10213364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tnt parts to chrome and gold plate
> *


good now i dont have to hear anything else on these parts lol how are my rims coming oujt


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gonna do the spokes tomorrow. maybe get rims back from chrome


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## noe_from_texas

cool


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2008, 06:41 PM~10217533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looking good!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gettin closer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 comming


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here you go taco in ROLLERZ fashion


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## meangene

dammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Mar 21 2008, 06:44 PM~10225552
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


lookin better???????


----------



## hotstuff5964

trike is looking sick


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 06:25 PM~10225467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

TRIKE IS COMING OUT NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 21 2008, 08:43 PM~10226411
> *TRIKE IS COMING OUT NICE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn!!!


----------



## 93caddy

LOOKING GOOD FOR THAT R.O. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## six trae

Trike looking good bro, Yall have a good easter


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more tnt parts to gold plate


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2008, 07:23 PM~10225456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go taco in ROLLERZ fashion
> *



cool, think i'm gonna do that to some of my spokes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

lil rollin malo got some kandy coted spokes :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10231941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil rollin malo got some kandy coted spokes :0
> *


NICE FOO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

still waiting on the rims and hubs to get back from chrome so i can lace them up


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 08:02 PM~10231714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats is this?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 22 2008, 09:48 PM~10232368
> *Whats is this?
> *


chainguard


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 22 2008, 08:02 PM~10231714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tnt parts to gold plate
> *


thought mannys did those ?
ad trike is looking awesome


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 23 2008, 01:28 AM~10232978
> *thought mannys did those ?
> ad trike is looking awesome
> *


I think he did the guard but they did matching braces. :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

nice looking parts


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good. pm sent


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2008, 04:02 AM~10231714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tnt parts to gold plate
> *


feels good to see my parts again  and yeah manny did those for those who wonder, i bought them from viejitocencoast when he parted out his bike


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## 93caddy

when next meeting?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 AM~10240686
> *when next meeting?
> *


suposed to be this sunday but everyones going to san marcos to a show. you going?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2008, 06:01 PM~10244279
> *suposed to be this sunday but everyones going to san marcos to a show. you going?
> *


damn yall not doin that low low show in SA the same weekend?


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2008, 06:01 PM~10244279
> *suposed to be this sunday but everyones going to san marcos to a show. you going?
> *


damn yall not doin that low low show in SA the same weekend?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 24 2008, 11:39 PM~10248577
> *damn yall not doin that low low show in SA the same weekend?
> *


nope . dont like those shows goin to sanmarcos


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10244279
> *suposed to be this sunday but everyones going to san marcos to a show. you going?
> *


no i have to work


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10262142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, had to go get my sun glasses they were so shiny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## RollerzUnderground

:nicoderm: Got mine on! Shit looks tight John :worship:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2008, 07:52 PM~10271353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those would look nice on my boys bike! :biggrin: 

do they spin straight?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

going to get them true tomorrow


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2008, 08:14 PM~10271529
> *those would look nice on my boys bike! :biggrin:
> 
> do they spin straight?
> *


john dont do no half ass shit homie.....i guarantee them fuckers will be trued up and everything before they go back to the customer....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10271610
> *john dont do no half ass shit homie.....i guarantee them fuckers will be trued up and everything before they go back to the customer....
> *


yyea what he said


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wat up bro? looks like u been busy. Everything looks tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

john your da fukin man homie damn it its been a minute since i finished my own bike and now its moving along nicely crazy thing is after san bernadino its getting new shit lol


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice work


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2008, 05:52 PM~10271353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10271353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2008, 04:52 PM~10271353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those are nice....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx everyone


----------



## LIL PHX

whats up Rollerz!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2008, 03:28 PM~10284896
> *whats up Rollerz!
> *


whaz up big balla


----------



## LIL PHX

getting ready for the show in tx.


----------



## 1TUFF62

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:08 PM~10061679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 29 2008, 03:48 PM~10284973
> *getting ready for the show in tx.
> *


dallas show? april 27th


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

^ :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the 62 ready????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

VANDALIZED WILL BE HERE IN 30 MIN :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2008, 08:39 PM~10285848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like its mounted on the rearend in this pic :biggrin: 



> *VANDALIZED WILL BE HERE IN 30 MIN :0 *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

it is mounted. and yes vandaalized is here now. ready to fix it?


----------



## hotstuff5964

yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2008, 09:52 PM~10287114
> *it is mounted. and yes vandaalized is here now. ready to fix it?
> *


whats wrong with it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 29 2008, 10:14 PM~10287264
> *whats wrong with it.
> *


it got vandalized right after vegas. i need to pull it outa trailer to check out the damage and get it ready for the wego tour


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 30 2008, 05:36 AM~10288262
> *it got vandalized right after vegas. i need to pull it outa trailer to check out the damage and get it ready for the wego tour
> *


man, that thing is always getting fucked up huh?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no this is the first time. someone broke into the trailer


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 30 2008, 05:36 AM~10288262
> *it got vandalized right after vegas. i need to pull it outa trailer to check out the damage and get it ready for the wego tour
> *


----------



## 73monte




----------



## DUB ROLLER

Damn!! Doin it at the show huh?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ROLLERZ IN SAN MARCOS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

my son celebrating his win with lil flip


----------



## 93caddy

LOOKING GOOD BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2008, 08:23 PM~10302798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son celebrating his win with lil flip
> *


get your son a grill to sport next time dat shit would be tight congratsdto the lil homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: got paul wall on lock


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

roof done by hottstuff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 1 2008, 09:47 PM~10311607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof done by hottstuff
> *


NICE!


----------



## meangene

dam dat 62 looking clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hottstuff hooked that roof up big time


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2008, 09:40 PM~10320605
> *hottstuff hooked that roof up big time
> *


ITS TIME TO DO MINE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10320796
> *ITS TIME TO DO MINE
> *


are you ready? i got your car aready at the shop


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10341734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2008, 08:23 PM~10302798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son celebrating his win with lil flip
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 5 2008, 10:01 AM~10341889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10341734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Is this for you or a customer ??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

a customer but he will be ROLLERZ ONLY when finished :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

can't wait to see the progress pics when you paint it


----------



## Lac of Respect

Take a look at this page. Knights of Pleasure claim this happened but nobody saw it happen.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=325107&st=9860


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 6 2008, 07:12 AM~10346469
> *Take a look at this page.  Knights of Pleasure claim this happened but nobody saw it happen.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=325107&st=9860
> *


i call bullshit


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up gene :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 11:05 AM~10346796
> *i call bullshit
> *


hey john we already talk at the show afterwords. :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 09:31 AM~10346972
> *hey john we already talk at the show afterwords.  :|
> *


oh ok i thought it was something different


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 12:30 PM~10347309
> *oh ok i thought it was something different
> *


yea. well that sould be dead in the water now. so its back to BIZ-NESS talk to at the Dallas show about the two tone :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you ready to two tone gold and chrome???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ready to ship today


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 12:43 PM~10347371
> *you ready to two tone gold and chrome???
> *


Hopfully after Dallas


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 6 2008, 10:58 AM~10347459
> *SUP JON
> *


meeting today roy


----------



## SLOLOW

AM AT WORK BRO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 6 2008, 11:03 AM~10347482
> *AM AT WORK BRO
> *


lok what i bought


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 01:11 PM~10347519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lok what i bought
> *


NICE HOUSES IN BACK U GOT ALOT OF MONEY JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

all my money is in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10347691
> *all my money is in my garage :biggrin:
> *


yep....


i seen it......



wheelbarrows full of money.....



nothing but hundreds...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10347691
> *all my money is in my garage :biggrin:
> *


LIKE THIS


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10350735
> *LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


exaclty like that....





well maybe a lil bit taller.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 06:29 PM~10154279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE SHEET METAL DID YOU USE HERE TO WELD?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

12 guage


----------



## rabbit

WATHS UP JON ARE YOU READY FOR MY PROJECT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2008, 05:47 AM~10311607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof done by hottstuff
> *


Makes me want to dance an Irish jig  :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 7 2008, 01:47 PM~10356611
> *WATHS UP JON ARE YOU READY FOR MY PROJECT
> *


im ready when you are brother


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10358511
> *im ready when you are brother
> *


I HIT YOU UP AFTER DALLAS SHOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill see you in dallas brotha


----------



## TearsofaClownII

im hitting you up soon homie u see what im working with :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Apr 8 2008, 05:33 PM~10367023
> *im hitting you up soon homie u see what im working with  :biggrin:
> *


you still need to chrome your parts? :uh:


----------



## TearsofaClownII

yea but i need gold plating too no hurry now show got canceled


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wat it do??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

is the back going to be a speaker box? or is it just a design?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 8 2008, 07:11 PM~10367821
> *is the back going to be a speaker box? or is it just a design?
> *


both


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got this in the mail today :0


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 07:09 PM~10367808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait to see it here at da house, or better yet at da show


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 08:11 PM~10367826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did this 65 have the 66 molding or did it just had a bunch of dents line up perfectly?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i was told it is a special edition 65 impala with the 66 molding.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10367808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

:thumbsup: LOOING SICK BRO!


----------



## noe_from_texas

i love seeing the pics in this topic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2008, 12:09 PM~10373325
> *i love seeing the pics in this topic
> *


stay tuned more to come


----------



## noe_from_texas

ok


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 04:46 PM~10375540
> *stay tuned more to come
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

so i gues s we will see it at the dallas show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 07:54 PM~10377456
> *so i gues s we will see it at the dallas show
> *


see what?????????/ :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

I was wondering how much it cost to build a radical frame. What is the start off price? Thanks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 9 2008, 07:58 PM~10377491
> *I was wondering how much it cost to build a radical frame. What is the start off price? Thanks
> *


all depends what you want. and how radical


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 9 2008, 09:51 PM~10377417-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 09:53 PM~10377435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:51 PM~10377417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas

more, more,more


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 10 2008, 04:32 PM~10383442
> *more, more,more
> *


just talked to him, hes on his way home now, i bet he has more pics...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 10 2008, 03:52 PM~10384197
> *just talked to him, hes on his way home now, i bet he has more pics...
> *


i do but can i post em????????????/


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

freshly chromed will gold plate trim tomorrow


----------



## AMB1800

DAMMMM  they look good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

finished and ready to ship to belgium


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 10 2008, 08:02 PM~10386532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshly chromed will gold plate trim tomorrow
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 05:03 PM~10393921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and ready to ship to belgium
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

nice female schwinn fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its a boys bike not a girls


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 06:20 PM~10394062
> *its a boys bike not a girls
> *


 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 05:06 PM~10393941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats one slick fender, paint sceem ?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 07:03 PM~10393921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and ready to ship to belgium
> *


damnnnn.....i wish i could find my bike, i want some of these now, and aint even got a bike :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whaz up ROY?????????????????//


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10377417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## SLOLOW

jon i cant make it to dallas let me know when we can start on my car


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 11 2008, 07:50 PM~10395046
> *jon i cant make it to dallas let me know when we can start on my car
> *


UM TOMORROW? probally after dallas


----------



## SLOLOW

cool let me know


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 06:06 PM~10393941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 HOW DO YOU DO THAT JUST HAVE A THICKER LAYER OF BONDO AND SHAPE OUT THE DESIGN??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea kinda


----------



## hotstuff5964

that little fucker is gonna be sick!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice work john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: thankx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## six trae

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10377417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good bro is it gng to be ready for the show down here ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by six trae_@Apr 12 2008, 06:30 PM~10400762
> *Looking good bro is it gng to be ready for the show down here ?
> *


and you know this man .


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wat up John?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Apr 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10404411
> *wat up John?
> *


gettin ready to put in some work on the bikes today


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

\looks tight. forgot about that video


----------



## SLOLOW

EVER hot$tuff JON & SLOLOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

good pics brotha


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 14 2008, 07:47 PM~10416964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sun makes it look anodized


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2008, 09:50 PM~10416993
> *sun makes it look anodized
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

did you get baby lac today?


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2008, 10:25 PM~10417373
> *did you get baby lac today?
> *


YEP JON DID THE GUY COME TO THE SHOP


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 14 2008, 09:35 PM~10417492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 14 2008, 08:35 PM~10417492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stay tuned for a new paint job in 10 days :0


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## DUB ROLLER

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 06:02 AM~10386532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshly chromed will gold plate trim tomorrow
> *


Damn nice to see my work up right next to Manny's Bike Shop work. Notice his cut outs are welded near top and bottom whereas TNT's are a single piece. Very cool and great work on the plating :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

they looked really nice tony. on there way to belgium. good teamwork


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti,  Rich$ 82
 hno: hno: sup ricky. you got to go look at dre's interrior fool. shit is nice.. black leather gray suede.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

someone sent me these but i dont know who it is. no return addy on box :uh:


----------



## MR.559

there mine


----------



## MR.559

just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 18 2008, 05:08 PM~10449175
> *there mine
> *


your spokes are done . they are drying right now. flaked and candied. they look good


----------



## MR.559

thanks



> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10449203
> *your spokes are done . they are drying right now. flaked and candied. they look good
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2008, 03:03 AM~10449135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone sent me these but i dont know who it is. no return addy on box :uh:
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

someone will call to claim them


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2008, 03:22 AM~10449272
> *someone will call to claim them
> *


aww ok  PM Sent , not related to the spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

VANDALIZED was stolen thursday morning in san antonio.It was in its 24 foot enclosed trailer.was towed with a maroon newer dodge truck.if anyone sees or finds out anything please call me 210 440 5463


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10449468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VANDALIZED was stolen thursday morning in san antonio.It was in its 24 foot enclosed trailer.was towed with a maroon newer dodge truck.if anyone sees or finds out anything please call me 210 440 5463
> *


thats some bad karma with that ride...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

it is insured to the hilt but i would like to see it returned in any condition


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2008, 03:53 AM~10449468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VANDALIZED was stolen thursday morning in san antonio.It was in its 24 foot enclosed trailer.was towed with a maroon newer dodge truck.if anyone sees or finds out anything please call me 210 440 5463
> *



WTF? Damn :angry:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 08:03 PM~10449535
> *it is insured to the hilt but i would like to see it returned in any condition
> *


insurance is always good...be another claim on that bad boy, did it get caught on fire, and wwas broken into...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 18 2008, 06:07 PM~10449562
> *insurance is always good...be another claim on that bad boy, did it get caught on fire, and wwas broken into...
> *


yea but no claims were made. this time it will be


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 07:00 PM~10449111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks killer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 18 2008, 08:30 PM~10449705
> *looks killer  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR :0


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10449468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VANDALIZED was stolen thursday morning in san antonio.It was in its 24 foot enclosed trailer.was towed with a maroon newer dodge truck.if anyone sees or finds out anything please call me 210 440 5463
> *


fucking haterz man i sware it kills me cause someone who cant afford shit gotta rip off someone else my question is how they gonna hide any of the evidence on this thing there completly dumb hopefully they just wanted the trailor and not the van they can do nutin with it


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 06:10 PM~10449583
> *yea but no claims were made. this time it will be
> *


that thing needs another name if you ever git it back


----------



## RO-BC

call it still standing


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

AINT THAT A BITCH THAT IT GOT STOLEN ..SO THEY STOLE THE TRAILOR WITH THE CAN IN IT AND THE MAROON DODGE?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 19 2008, 12:09 AM~10451899
> *AINT THAT A BITCH THAT IT GOT STOLEN ..SO THEY STOLE THE TRAILOR WITH THE CAN IN IT AND THE MAROON DODGE?
> *


no the truck was thiers


----------



## FPEREZII

Sorry to hear about your ride, hope u get it back.


----------



## TearsofaClownII

Damn looks like someone hates rollerz man first the rollerz bike now this thats some crazy shit hope they find it...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i thought everyone does. thats what makes it fun to be a ROLLER


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10449468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VANDALIZED was stolen thursday morning in san antonio.It was in its 24 foot enclosed trailer.was towed with a maroon newer dodge truck.if anyone sees or finds out anything please call me 210 440 5463
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2008, 06:13 PM~10455422
> *i thought everyone does. thats what makes it fun to be a ROLLER
> *


 :uh: not true, but some members act too cocky


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ive heard that too


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 06:53 PM~10449468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VANDALIZED was stolen thursday morning in san antonio.It was in its 24 foot enclosed trailer.was towed with a maroon newer dodge truck.if anyone sees or finds out anything please call me 210 440 5463
> *


damn i hate to see that shit i hope you find everything


----------



## FunkytownRoller

ttt for the Kandyshop


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2008, 05:46 PM~10465493
> *ttt for the Kandyshop
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas

why would someone steal a car like that? you can't really do much to it like show it or anything


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2008, 08:21 PM~10456095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aaahhhh yeah


----------



## FPEREZII

Is that the baby lac u r redoing?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 21 2008, 04:00 PM~10468582
> *Is that the baby lac u r redoing?
> *


um..... no well maybe


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2008, 06:46 AM~10465493
> *ttt for the Kandyshop
> *


x3


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 22 2008, 04:07 AM~10469499
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## MR.559




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DUB ROLLER

hey good lookin out on the monte. He said he wants it. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

got my spokes today, good looking out homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2008, 07:54 AM~10471972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's hot!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## DUB ROLLER

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## RollerzUnderground

:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

on display now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

2 newROLLERZ bikes in texas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2008, 09:28 AM~10513441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on display now
> *



seen dat girlz frame last nite....the frame is tight....keep up the good wrk


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2008, 09:26 PM~10517447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 THAT LIL BIKE IS BAD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx brotha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 28 2008, 06:26 AM~10517447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

FCK N BADDDD ASSSSS BIKES JON


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 28 2008, 02:51 AM~10519339
> *:0  :0  THAT LIL BIKE IS BAD
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx to all that show love


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 04:02 AM~10525599
> *thankx to all that show love
> *


Got a pic of the mural on the back?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

seat done by hottstuff


----------



## ROBERTO G

hottstuff  

who is the girl in the mural? wife?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 28 2008, 06:19 PM~10525788
> *hottstuff
> 
> who is the girl in the mural? wife?
> *


no hanna montana well supposed to be :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 07:20 PM~10525800
> *no hanna montana well supposed to be :biggrin:
> *


for real? :cheesy: 

if the kids wanted it  
if you wanted it :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 28 2008, 06:22 PM~10525816
> *for real? :cheesy:
> 
> if the kids wanted it
> if you wanted it  :uh:
> *


it is my sons bike *****. bike is called one luv and he likes her


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 07:24 PM~10525834
> *it is my sons bike *****. bike is called one luv and he likes her
> *


big pimp


----------



## noe_from_texas

2 beautiful bikes bro, it's motivating :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:17 PM~10525762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat done by hottstuff
> *


lets redo that seat in orange whenever we get a chance, it looks good, but i think it would look better orange with blue trim.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whenever you want i have it here. all i have is the frame seat and rims. everything else stayed in ft woth to get finished


----------



## FunkytownRoller

CASE CLOSED.....


----------



## LowRider_69

:machinegun: :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 28 2008, 08:33 PM~10527361
> *  :machinegun:  :nicoderm:
> *


who you shootin at?


----------



## ROBERTO G

any updates on the 65 or on the trike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

65= waiting on chrome
baby lac.= finish paint this week for austin
trike 1= paint next week bust out in victoria
trike 2= paint in 2 weeks be in victoria too
3 new bike getting shipped tis week also


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn

your putting your name out there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

im trying one job at a time


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10525762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat done by hottstuff
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 07:18 AM~10527978
> *65= waiting on chrome
> baby lac.= finish paint this week for austin
> trike 1= paint next week bust out in victoria
> trike 2= paint in 2 weeks be in victoria too
> 3 new bike getting shipped tis week also
> *


I love the baby Lac :thumbsup: If I ever did a show car I'd do something small like that. That's like doing a 12" bike nice and tiny. Hell that probbly fits in an 
8' x 12' Trailor :thumbsup: I like small show vehicles :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 03:56 AM~10534802
> *
> *


Wow I didnt know hotstuff did upholstery :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 08:58 AM~10539639
> *Wow I didnt know hotstuff did upholstery :thumbsup:
> *


he does badass shit man


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 04:59 PM~10539644
> *he does badass shit man
> *


I'm gonna have to hit him up for some upholstery work. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 08:58 AM~10539639
> *Wow I didnt know hotstuff did upholstery :thumbsup:
> *


you been living under a rock or what 

read mine and johns sig beyotch :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 30 2008, 05:48 PM~10539918
> *you been living under a rock or what
> 
> read mine and johns sig beyotch :biggrin:
> *


I thought all you did was play with cats according to the ass clowns in off topic :dunno:

:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10525762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat done by hottstuff
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats good with ya john?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## mitchell26

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

double :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

c ya sunday


----------



## FunkytownRoller

nice work bRO...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx. hope they dont think its a new frame under there


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 2 2008, 10:17 AM~10559382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 2 2008, 10:07 AM~10560104
> *x2
> *


sunday is almost here. lets see if i can loose any more points


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 11:03 PM~10556355
> *c ya sunday
> *


LETS SEE MORE PIC OF BABY LAC MAN I WISH I COULD HANG WITH THE BIGGG DOGGGGSS


----------



## hotstuff5964

WHAT TIME YOU GONNA SHOW UP IN AUSTIN?


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 2 2008, 10:24 PM~10564110
> *WHAT TIME YOU GONNA SHOW UP IN AUSTIN?
> *


I DONT HAVE a car right now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 2 2008, 08:27 PM~10564134
> *I DONT HAVE a car right now
> *


i got some parts to it :0


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10527291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASE CLOSED.....
> *


no way :0 
big props for al your work homie long time since I seen such good bikes


----------



## SLOLOW

COME N SOON LA RESBALOSA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

another happy customer


----------



## noe_from_texas

i took these in houston last year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2008, 06:27 AM~10577507
> *i took these in houston last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the old version. good pic though


----------



## noe_from_texas

yeah, i got pics of your impala, but i can't find them


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2008, 06:32 AM~10577539
> *yeah, i got pics of your impala, but i can't find them
> *


the one on this page? its a customer/ friend


----------



## noe_from_texas

oh, for some reason i thought it was yours, i'll find them


----------



## 93caddy

ROLLERZ ONLY:

WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!!!

MAY 17TH ROLLERZ ONLY DINNER & DANCE @ 8:00 PM HOWARD JOHNSON BANQUET ROOM!!! 

ALSO ROOMS BLOCKED AT THE HOWARD JOHNSON FOR 59 + TAX UNDER THE NAME OF "THERESA VELA" CALL 361-575-0251 TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM TODAY!!!!

IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL DAVID 361-550-3609


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10577507
> *i took these in houston last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt realize his paint job wasn't really all that. I was focused on the mods and interior now he has a bad ass paint job to go with it :thumbsup:


----------



## K LoLo

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 11:26 AM~10578502
> *I didnt realize his paint job wasn't really all that.  I was focused on the mods and interior now he has a bad ass paint job to go with it :thumbsup:
> *


X2, i always thought his paint was pretty good, but now its awesome!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Who does your murals? Got a closeup of the Baby Lac hood?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 10:51 AM~10579036
> *Who does your murals?  Got a closeup of the Baby Lac hood?
> *


ill get one this week. its coming back for the rest of the paint work


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 12:43 PM~10578960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

showstoppin show show stoppin


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 05:01 PM~10581149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> showstoppin show show stoppin
> *


i like that pic... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i think the value of my house just went up


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 5 2008, 09:42 AM~10578241
> *ROLLERZ ONLY:
> 
> WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!!!
> 
> MAY 17TH ROLLERZ ONLY DINNER & DANCE @ 8:00 PM HOWARD JOHNSON BANQUET ROOM!!!
> 
> ALSO ROOMS BLOCKED AT THE HOWARD JOHNSON FOR 59 + TAX UNDER THE NAME OF "THERESA VELA" CALL 361-575-0251  TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM TODAY!!!!
> 
> IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL DAVID 361-550-3609
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 5 2008, 05:05 PM~10581176
> *i like that pic... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN BAD ASSSSS BIKES I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU AND JON AM STILL A PUPPY 
ON THE PORCH :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 5 2008, 05:13 PM~10582079
> *MAN BAD ASSSSS BIKES I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU AND JON AM STILL A PUPPY
> ON THE PORCH :cheesy:
> *


stfu you big balla. you got more cash then both us together


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 07:39 PM~10582295
> *stfu you big balla. you got more cash then both us together
> *


 Find & Reserve 

Hotel Search Options 

Hotel Directory 

New Hotels 

Change or Cancel Reservations 

Telephone Reservations 

Marriott's Look No Further Guarantee 

Confirmation – Step 6 of 6 Fairfield Inn Victoria
7502 N Navarro Street 
Victoria, TX 77904 
USA 
1-361-582-0660 
Fax: 1-361-582-0660 
More hotel information 
Thank you for your reservation. 
Your reservation is guaranteed to your Visa card.
An email with this information has been sent to [email protected]. We look forward to greeting you. 

My StayGuest name: JOHN TWETTY 
Confirmation number: 80934646 
Check-in date: Saturday, May 17, 2008 
Check-out date: Sunday, May 18, 2008 
Number of rooms: 2 
Number of guests: 4 
Room Preferences & Description 2 rooms — Guest room, Queen Room details 
This hotel has a smoke-free policy

Room 1 
Noted for your arrival: Non-Commissionable Rate, I.D. Required 
Room 2 
Noted for your arrival: Non-Commissionable Rate, I.D. Required 

Summary of Charges 
No booking fees when you reserve on Marriott.com! Summary of Room Charges Cost per night per room (USD) 
Saturday, May 17, 2008 - Sunday, May 18, 2008 
(1 night) 
35.00 
Marriott Assoc Pleasure, Queen Queen Room, 2 queen beds Marriott Discount card required 
Estimated government taxes and fees 
4.55 

Total for stay (per room) 
39.55 

Total for stay for (all rooms) 
79.10 

Complimentary on-site parking 
Changes in taxes or fees implemented after booking will affect the total room price.


----------



## TonyO

Conti kit/Sissybar design. yes? no? modify? :dunno:


----------



## SLOLOW

OOOO YEA AND WE CAN EAT FREE SO I WILL BE THERE FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## SLOLOW

OOOO YEA AND WE CAN EAT FREE SO I WILL BE THERE FOR BREAKFAST


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 5 2008, 10:12 PM~10583913
> *Find & Reserve
> 
> Hotel Search Options
> 
> Hotel Directory
> 
> New Hotels
> 
> Change or Cancel Reservations
> 
> Telephone Reservations
> 
> Marriott's Look No Further Guarantee
> 
> Confirmation  –  Step 6 of 6 Fairfield Inn Victoria
> 7502 N Navarro Street
> Victoria, TX 77904
> USA
> 1-361-582-0660
> Fax: 1-361-582-0660
> More hotel information
> Thank you for your reservation.
> Your reservation is guaranteed to your Visa card.
> An email with this information has been sent to [email protected]. We look forward to greeting you.
> 
> My StayGuest name:  JOHN TWETTY
> Confirmation number: 80934646
> Check-in date: Saturday, May 17, 2008
> Check-out date: Sunday, May 18, 2008
> Number of rooms: 2
> Number of guests: 4
> Room Preferences & Description 2  rooms — Guest room, Queen Room details
> This hotel has a smoke-free policy
> 
> Room 1
> Noted for your arrival: Non-Commissionable Rate, I.D. Required
> Room 2
> Noted for your arrival: Non-Commissionable Rate, I.D. Required
> 
> Summary of Charges
> No booking fees when you reserve on Marriott.com!  Summary of Room Charges  Cost per night per room (USD)
> Saturday, May 17, 2008 - Sunday, May 18, 2008
> (1 night)
> 35.00
> Marriott Assoc Pleasure, Queen Queen Room, 2 queen beds Marriott Discount card required
> Estimated government taxes and fees
> 4.55
> 
> Total for stay (per room)
> 39.55
> 
> Total for stay for (all rooms)
> 79.10
> 
> Complimentary on-site parking
> Changes in taxes or fees implemented after booking will affect the total room price.
> *


hey john, think we just figured out why the hell the "hotels" keep givin you shit about your name being spelled wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 06:15 AM~10583939
> *Conti kit/Sissybar design.  yes? no?  modify? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Feedback? :dunno:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 07:39 PM~10582295
> *stfu you big balla. you got more cash then both us together
> *


I JUST GOT THIS MUCH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 06:53 AM~10586884
> *Feedback? :dunno:
> *


no round on the back . make it sharp like the top


----------



## ROBERTO G

where the new pics?


----------



## LowerDinU

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 6 2008, 06:57 PM~10591769
> *I JUST GOT THIS MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 02:36 AM~10592155
> *no round on the back . make it sharp like the top
> *


ok let me work on it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10594478
> *ok let me work on it
> *


looks good brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hey juangotti heres another one
kandy shop 5
juangotti 1/2


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 06:09 PM~10602206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey juangotti heres another one
> kandy shop 5
> juangotti 1/2
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 06:09 PM~10602206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey juangotti heres another one
> kandy shop 5
> juangotti 1/2
> *


baaaa!!! its a trike.


----------



## SLOLOW

JON YOU ALMOST DONE WITH MY MURAL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 7 2008, 04:53 PM~10602506
> *JON YOU ALMOST DONE WITH MY MURAL
> *


tomorrow it will be done. then ill start clearing it for victoria


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 06:05 PM~10602185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAD TO PUT MY 2 CENTS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i like your 2 cents


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW

FIRST TIME OUT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 7 2008, 05:04 PM~10602575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chinyer then china


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 04:09 PM~10602206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/ROLLERZSATOWN/lactrike012.jpg[/img
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

one trike in the works waiting on another one to arrive


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 09:05 PM~10603555
> *one trike in the works waiting on another one to arrive
> *


hopefully it shows up soon.. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO

Excellent work bROtha :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 04:09 PM~10602206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey juangotti heres another one
> kandy shop 5
> juangotti 1/2
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pics coming


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 ttt


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 06:04 PM~10610787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS TRIKE IS FUCKING BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

that shits clean bRO


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 07:02 PM~10610766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU HAVE BEEN BZ 2DAY


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 7 2008, 07:04 PM~10602575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when you come to victoria, bring her with you.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 06:04 PM~10610787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

clean ass fades!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 06:40 PM~10611479
> *when you come to victoria, bring her with you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shes still in the truck from last show :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 10:30 PM~10612316
> *shes still in the truck from last show :biggrin:
> *


well at least she wasnt in the trailer when it got stolen.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dont know how insurance would cover something like that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 08:36 PM~10612386
> *well at least she wasnt in the trailer when it got stolen.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dont know how insurance would cover something like that
> *


pussy is priceless


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new people just moved in few weeks ago and tonight brought this bike over and said hey you want this? well hell yea for free, right in my budget


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 10:44 PM~10612553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new people just moved in few weeks ago and tonight brought this bike over and said hey you want this?  well hell yea for free, right in my budget
> *


i swear to god, you are about a lucky motherfucker, your the only person on this bitch that has been able to get Tony to hurry the fuck up, then you got neighbors, just givin you complete bikes...what the fuck...got a room i can rent out... :angry: :angry: :angry: 


nice come up bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10612553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new people just moved in few weeks ago and tonight brought this bike over and said hey you want this?  well hell yea for free, right in my budget
> *


LUCKY ASS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10612644
> *i swear to god, you are about a lucky motherfucker, your the only person on this bitch that has been able to get Tony to hurry the fuck up, then you got neighbors, just givin you complete bikes...what the fuck...got a room i can rent out... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> nice come up bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 pink and purple bikes here too :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 9 2008, 06:53 AM~10612644
> *i swear to god, you are about a lucky motherfucker, your the only person on this bitch that has been able to get Tony to hurry the fuck up, then you got neighbors, just givin you complete bikes...what the fuck...got a room i can rent out... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> nice come up bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Damn


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt :0


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 11:36 PM~10613040
> *ttt :0
> *


x2 for the Kandy Shop!


----------



## TonyO

Kandyshop does some of the best work out there :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 08:40 PM~10611479
> *when you come to victoria, bring her with you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN BRING MY WIFE AS WELL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 9 2008, 01:03 PM~10617451
> *I CAN BRING MY WIFE  AS WELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thats my wife homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

nice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 02:33 PM~10617997
> *hey thats my wife homie
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 12:58 PM~10617412
> *Kandyshop does some of the best work out there :thumbsup:
> *


thankx 4 the props tony im trying to set the bar a little higher for everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:41 PM~10619623
> *thankx 4 the props tony    im trying to set the bar a little higher for everyone
> *


That shit is nice but your gonna have to do way more mods to the frame to set the bar! 

let me give ya a couple examples john


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:44 PM~10619655
> *That shit is nice but your gonna have to do way more mods to the frame to set the bar!
> 
> let me give ya a couple examples john
> *


come on homeboy tell me whats up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I thought I had more examples of really crazy frames but I dont LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, TonyO, meangene :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 04:46 AM~10619668
> *
> 
> *



Eh it can be beat if he's got the right *cough TNT cough* parts on there :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10619684
> *Eh it can be beat if he's got the right *cough TNT cough*  parts on there :thumbsup:
> *


true but damn that frame is so fucking sic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:47 PM~10619678
> *I thought I had more examples of really crazy frames but I dont LOL
> *


well the customer isnt trying to win toty with this. just a clean trike to show and ride ***** :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:49 PM~10619687
> *true but damn that frame is so fucking sic
> *


your will be too if you finish that ho. it should be at the shop right getting painted for victoria like all the rest


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:49 PM~10619688
> *well the customer isnt trying to win toty with this. just a clean trike to show and ride  ***** :0
> *


Its defiantly one of the top 10 best trike frames I have sean. IMO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:49 PM~10619687
> *true but damn that frame is so fucking sic
> *


your will be too if you finish that ho. it should be at the shop right getting painted for victoria like all the rest


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:52 PM~10619703
> *your will be too if you finish that ho.  it should be at the shop right getting painted for victoria like all the rest
> *


aint going to victoria. but I will be in SA for a show this summer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, rayray73, RO-BC, the poor boys, jonny b, meangene, toyshopcustoms

damn party up in here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:53 PM~10619711
> *aint going to victoria. but I will be in SA for a show this summer
> *


i hope so so we can bbq and throw back some coROnas


----------



## jonny b

looking good sa rollerz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10619730
> *i hope so  so we can bbq and throw back some coronas
> *


done said the magic words


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@May 9 2008, 06:57 PM~10619744
> *looking good sa rollerz
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:58 PM~10619750
> *done said the magic words
> *


co RO nas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:59 PM~10619759
> *co RO nas
> *


Corona. you got issues with capitalization. :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:59 PM~10619759
> *co RO nas
> *


JON HOW YOU COME IN WITH MY MURAL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 9 2008, 07:01 PM~10619772
> *JON HOW YOU COME IN WITH MY MURAL
> *


its done just needs cleared


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

[/[/IMG]


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10619794
> *its done just needs cleared
> *


SHOW ME SOME PIC


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10619794
> *its done just needs cleared
> *


SHOW ME SOME PICS


----------



## meangene

I hope yal ready to see your boy on stage over here in vic-city


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 05:05 AM~10619808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/[/IMG]
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10619808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/[/IMG]
> *


YOU ARE THE FCK N MAN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats the almost done pic. her hair wasnt done yet. other pics are too blury. more tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

[/[/IMG]


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10619948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/[/IMG]
> *


SICK


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10619948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/[/IMG]
> *


id hit it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 10 2008, 06:14 AM~10620277
> *id hit it.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 9 2008, 10:14 PM~10620277
> *id hit it.
> *


ok...........soon as im done ill send her your way....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 07:02 AM~10620672
> *ok...........soon as im done ill send her your way....
> *


I dunno bro you want a sticky hood? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 09:03 PM~10620680
> *I dunno bro you want a sticky hood? :dunno:
> *


wait stop. le me clear it first. :biggrin: makes it easier to clean


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 12:17 AM~10621320
> *wait stop. le me clear it first. :biggrin: makes it easier to clean
> *


too late :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn horny bastards. hoods gonna look like it has hail damage


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by meangene_@May 9 2008, 08:09 PM~10619830
> *I hope yal ready to see your boy on stage over here in vic-city
> *


na na na boo boo!!!!!!!


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 9 2008, 07:09 PM~10619835
> *YOU ARE THE FCK N MAN
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10625679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

now all you horny bastards can jerk off on it. all yours


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 10:28 PM~10625823
> *now all you horny bastards can jerk off on it. all yours
> *


SHE FINE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yes she is


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 10:28 PM~10625823
> *now all you horny bastards can jerk off on it. all yours
> *


already did.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 11 2008, 07:44 AM~10627593
> *already did.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sad thing is i believe you :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2008, 09:51 AM~10627621
> *sad thing is  i believe you :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

Nice murals :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## rabbit

:biggrin: WATHS NEW JHON


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 04:35 PM~10637939
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 12 2008, 04:36 PM~10637953
> *:biggrin: WATHS NEW JHON
> *


wouldnt you like to see :0


----------



## rabbit

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 04:37 PM~10637957
> *wouldnt you like to see :0
> *


I CANT WAIT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 12 2008, 04:39 PM~10637976
> *:biggrin:
> I CANT WAIT
> *


send me pics and ill send you pics


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 04:40 PM~10637982
> *send me pics and ill send you pics
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 06:40 PM~10637982
> *send me nudes and ill send you nudes
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 10 2008, 09:36 AM~10623151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

you ready to come down to VIC??


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@May 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10639340
> *you ready to come down to VIC??
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@May 12 2008, 07:20 PM~10639340
> *you ready to come down to VIC??
> *


you better hide the coROna and lock up the women cuz ROLLERZ ONLY is comin to town


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10640190
> *you better hide the corona and lock up the women cuz ROLLERZ ONLY is comin to town
> *


again with the capitalization errors.
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:25 PM~10640224
> *again with the capitalization errors.
> :biggrin:
> *


sorry it is correctly spelled. i dunno where you went to school but i was taught this way, the white way :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10640305
> *sorry it is correctly spelled. i dunno where you went to school but i was taught this way, the white way :biggrin:
> *


YOU SPELLED IT CORRECTLY JUST HAVE A HARD TIME CAPITALIZING. YOU SEEM TO CAPITALIZE YOUR R's and your O's unnecessarily. :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

JON LOOK WHAT I DID


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no sir it is neccesary


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 12 2008, 08:36 PM~10640376
> *JON LOOK WHAT I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awwwww shit looks good roy


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 10:22 PM~10640190
> *you better hide the coROna and lock up the women cuz ROLLERZ ONLY is comin to town
> *


YOU FCK N RIGHT


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10640390
> *awwwww shit looks good roy
> *


ITS JUST A START


----------



## TonyO




----------



## rabbit

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 07:11 PM~10643558
> *:biggrin:                  TNT*


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 09:30 AM~10643665
> *
> *


 :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 07:31 PM~10643674
> *:angry:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10643723
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## TonyO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *meangene*


hno: :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 11:53 AM~10643843
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TonyO, meangene
> hno:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rabbit

HOWS THE PROJECT COOMING? ANY PICTS


----------



## noe_from_texas

what he said?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 01:27 PM~10645353
> *HOWS THE PROJECT COOMING?  ANY  PICTS
> *


yea you got some for me to see?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

can i post em in here?/?/


----------



## rabbit

:biggrin: GO FOR IT


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 01:33 PM~10645391
> *can i post em in here?/?/
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ok coming right up


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 01:39 PM~10645426
> *ok coming right up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 01:45 PM~10645470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more??
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

how it all started


----------



## Str8crazy80

WoW... nice


----------



## rabbit

:biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY -KANDY SHOP DOING BIG :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 01:47 PM~10645479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY MORE PICT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 13 2008, 02:06 PM~10645627
> *ANY MORE PICT  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow ill start the detailing


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 03:27 PM~10646641
> *:biggrin:
> *


keep it up tony. ttt 4 life homie lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0 :0 :0


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## hotstuff5964

genes bike looks uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

paint the speaker covers gold


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 13 2008, 05:17 PM~10647584
> *paint the speaker covers gold
> *


they gettin leafed my *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 07:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


CANT FUCK WITH THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 06:18 PM~10647600
> *they gettin leafed my *****
> *


 :uh: 
same shit *****


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 05:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


whats goin on bRO? bike looks good as hell.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

trike will be in victoria this weekend for wego show


----------



## 817Lowrider

lets be honest now. its aight. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 05:37 PM~10647771
> *lets be honest now. its aight. :biggrin:
> *


true but you will get yours painted soon :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

meh


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 07:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


FCK IT I AM GO N TO GET ME A BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 07:38 PM~10647781
> *true but you will get yours painted soon :biggrin:
> *


j/p/ homie. this is bad


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 13 2008, 08:01 PM~10648055
> *FCK IT I AM GO N TO GET ME A BIKE
> *


shit that trike looks like lil slow low :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 13 2008, 08:07 PM~10648117
> *shit that trike looks like lil slow low :0
> *


YEA RIGHT IT WOULD GO WITH MY CAR


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 13 2008, 08:12 PM~10648171
> *YEA RIGHT IT WOULD GO WITH MY CAR
> *


hell yeah it would.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

looks good


----------



## FunkytownRoller

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2008, 09:20 PM~10649443
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen that white man before


----------



## ROBERTO G

i remember know! he's the people's champ paul wall





















:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

already baby


----------



## REC

Thats trike looks sweet very crean


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 05:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 13 2008, 06:07 PM~10648117
> *shit that trike looks like lil slow low :0
> *


i just got a good idea :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 04:55 AM~10648598
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up TonyO hey buddy did you get my parts? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

Funkytown mirror design:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 05:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


DAM THAT SHIT CAME OUT FUCKIN NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10652938
> *Funkytown mirror design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE TIGHT....

Tony, make the brace about 6-8 inches long and only about 1.5 inches wide at the widest point...make the mirror about 4x4 or so...


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice trike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2008, 10:05 PM~10654234
> *THESE ARE TIGHT....
> 
> Tony, make the brace about 6-8 inches long and only about 1.5 inches wide at the widest point...make the mirror about 4x4 or so...
> *


The mirror arm will be 2.5" tall by 6" long. the top part will be 1.75" x 1.75" unless you want that a little bigger


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 02:43 PM~10654501
> *The mirror arm will be 2.5" tall by 6" long.  the top part will be 1.75" x 1.75" unless you want that a little bigger
> *


do you mean the mirror will be 1.75x1.75? i would say at least 3x3 if not 4x4 cause the handlebars are big man and i dont want them to look out of place and be too small


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2008, 10:50 PM~10654529
> *do you mean the mirror will be 1.75x1.75?  i would say at least 3x3 if not 4x4 cause the handlebars are big man and i dont want them to look out of place and be too small
> *



Yeah I just thought about that too I'm going to make them 3x3 it will look proportionate.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 02:59 PM~10654590
> *Yeah I just thought about that too I'm going to make them 3x3  it will look proportionate.
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas

:wave:


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:02 PM~10655419
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: TTT


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:02 PM~10655419
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: TTT


----------



## rabbit

:biggrin: WERES JHONY BOY


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@May 14 2008, 08:07 PM~10656786
> *:biggrin: WERES JHONY BOY
> *


was wondering the same thing...


----------



## noe_from_texas

idk


----------



## meangene

Wuts da deal, im glad yal like my boys trike, big up to john, thanks dawg, i need some custom parts somebody pm me some prices and design.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2008, 08:40 PM~10657021
> *was wondering the same thing...
> *


THAT MAN NEVER STOPS WORKING


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+May 13 2008, 03:45 PM~10645470-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 13 2008, 03:47 PM~10645479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 13 2008, 03:50 PM~10645494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 07:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


BAD ASS WORK HOMIE!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you need custom parts lets talk. i got the designer, cutter, chromer, engraver, and gold plated on stand by


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 14 2008, 09:35 PM~10657467
> *you need custom parts lets talk. i got the designer, cutter, chromer, engraver, and gold plated on stand by
> *


DONT FOR GET ABOUT ME UP N COME N


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 14 2008, 07:46 PM~10657537
> *DONT FOR GET ABOUT ME UP N COME N
> *


dont forget to come by the shop tomorrow and pick up your thingy you been wanting


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 14 2008, 09:54 PM~10657583
> *dont forget to come by the shop tomorrow and pick up your thingy you been wanting
> *


WUT U TALK N ABOUT  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## meangene

I HOPE YAL READY FOR THIS SHOW SUNDAY IN VIC-CITY FIXING TO DO IT BIG HOLLA AT ME


http://www.myspace.com/mistameangene


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10625679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fool


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## lowlife-biker

clean ass trike homie


----------



## SLOLOW

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK FOR GET N MY CAR READY FOR VICTORIA BRO


----------



## FunkytownRoller

one last thing for Victoria.... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hit me up....(those who don't know me)


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 10:03 PM~10666146
> *one last thing for Victoria.... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hit me up....(those who don't know me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahahahahahhahaha nice I need one that says Juangotti L.I.L


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP DUB U READY 4 SUNDAY


----------



## DUB ROLLER

see yall boyz down here in Vic!!


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 15 2008, 10:09 PM~10666194
> *SUP DUB U READY 4 SUNDAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 08:03 PM~10666146
> *one last thing for Victoria.... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hit me up....(those who don't know me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i feel a fight in victoria from the haterz :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2008, 10:37 PM~10666369
> *i feel a fight in victoria from the haterz :biggrin:
> *


WONT BE THE FIRST TIME


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2008, 10:37 PM~10666369
> *i feel a fight in victoria from the haterz :biggrin:
> *


X1000000000


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 15 2008, 08:40 PM~10666397
> *WONT BE THE FIRST TIME
> *


or the last.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 14 2008, 10:05 AM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


sweet.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

might need the D E 50 :0


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2008, 08:37 PM~10666369
> *i feel a fight in victoria from the haterz :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOUR BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

GO TO BED JON AND GET SOME REST


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SLOLOW, SA ROLLERZ, 93caddy, hot$tuff5964

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 06:03 AM~10666146
> *one last thing for Victoria.... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hit me up....(those who don't know me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah that's tight  

Hey I'm workin on your wheel trim right now.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 11:50 PM~10645494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight trike but seriously needs TNT parts


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 09:44 AM~10669544
> *Tight trike but seriously needs TNT parts
> *


x2, I honestly believe that with the right parts and engraving and display, this could be your next trike of the year....


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 09:42 AM~10669534
> *ah that's tight
> 
> Hey I'm workin on your wheel trim right now.
> *


     cant wait to see it


----------



## rabbit

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 07:52 AM~10669579
> *       cant wait to see it
> *


 :biggrin: LOOK AT MY SIGN :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 05:52 PM~10669579
> *       cant wait to see it
> *


Here's the design I chose to go wtih for the trim.










If you want I can take out those cut outs in the center so you can really get down on engraving. Let me know


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 16 2008, 11:34 AM~10670130
> *Here's the design I chose to go wtih for the trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can take out those cut outs in the center so you can really get down on engraving.  Let me know
> *


i like em like that better, if you take the cut outs out, then it wont look right...i think its gonna end up lookin kinda funny


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10625679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is some sic shit!! Bad ass work but need to tell Roy my eyes are brown not green!!! LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 we know your eyes are brown but this girls eyes are green. most likly its not you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 01:20 PM~10671906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 02:20 PM~10671906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 01:20 PM~10671906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DUB ROLLER

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 08:03 PM~10666146
> *one last thing for Victoria.... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hit me up....(those who don't know me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did the hat? thats tight


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:23 AM~10674991
> *who did the hat? thats tight
> *


a local embroidering shop did it for me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 17 2008, 06:27 AM~10675998
> *a local embroidering shop did it for me
> *


go make me one today :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ROLLERZ took over the wego victoria show yesterday


----------



## 93caddy

SURE DID!!!! AN U KNOW TIS MANNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!! THANKS FOR SHOWING LOVE!!!!!!!! C U AT NEXT SHOW!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

big thanks to John @ The Kandyshop....great turnout yesterday, long ass drive but seeing the look on my lil girls face when we got Best of Show Bike made it all worth it....thanks alot bRO...heres a pic of the big winners...

Baby Lac (mario) my lil girl and Royal Flush (easy) not bad, best of car, truck and bike....we took that shit over....see you guys at the next stop...hopefully...


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 04:00 PM~10688253
> *big thanks to John @ The Kandyshop....great turnout yesterday, long ass drive but seeing the look on my lil girls face when we got Best of Show Bike made it all worth it....thanks alot bRO...heres a pic of the big winners...
> 
> Baby Lac (mario) my lil girl and Royal Flush (easy)  not bad, best of car, truck and bike....we took that shit over....see you guys at the next stop...hopefully...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 CONGRATS..


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 19 2008, 04:19 PM~10688411
> *:0  CONGRATS..
> *


thanks


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 20 2008, 12:00 AM~10688253
> *big thanks to John @ The Kandyshop....great turnout yesterday, long ass drive but seeing the look on my lil girls face when we got Best of Show Bike made it all worth it....thanks alot bRO...heres a pic of the big winners...
> 
> Baby Lac (mario) my lil girl and Royal Flush (easy)  not bad, best of car, truck and bike....we took that shit over....see you guys at the next stop...hopefully...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Winners winners :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 04:23 PM~10688444
> *Winners winners :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT THANKS JON 1ST PLACE FULL CUSTOM


----------



## hotstuff5964

looking good brother roy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

your all welcome. thats what makes all the hard work worth it


----------



## SLOLOW

WHEN CAN WE LEAF THE CAR ON THE FENDERS OVER THE TIRES


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 07:58 PM~10691519
> *WHEN CAN WE LEAF THE CAR ON THE FENDERS OVER THE  TIRES
> *


whenever your ready


----------



## lowlife-biker

congratz rollerz


----------



## RollerzUnderground

:worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

ttt


----------



## ClassicPlayer

So that's why no one was at the shop when I rolled by on Monday. What's going on with that red 79? Another month and I should be getting started on my 78... God willing.


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 05:05 PM~10647472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on a few parts. maybe some custom parts in the near future :0  :0  :0
> *


nice!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's

BIG UP TO JOHN! EVERY PROJECT HE'S DONE IS NUMBER 1 IN THE WINNERS CIRCLE!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 22 2008, 07:59 AM~10711313
> *BIG UP TO JOHN! EVERY PROJECT HE'S DONE IS NUMBER 1 IN THE WINNERS CIRCLE!   :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie. thats my goal :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 25 2008, 06:28 AM~10732382
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## SLOLOW

HEATWAVE BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER THANKS JON


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 25 2008, 09:53 PM~10735462
> *HEATWAVE BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER  THANKS JON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that bigass trophy barely fit in the picture :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

FIRST PLACE SUV


----------



## SLOLOW

FIRST PLACE SUV


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn thats a big mutha. oh nice tile work too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Nice work Kandyshop :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 26 2008, 01:25 AM~10737339
> *Nice work Kandyshop :thumbsup:
> *


thankx brotha


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

your all welcome.im ready when you are to go to the next level :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 05:01 PM~10740039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i cant wait for this thing to be ready..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you and me both


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: showoff..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10740274
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: showoff.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 03:54 PM~10740274
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: showoff.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry but i do it for you guys and girls


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 05:14 PM~10740977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT U KNOW WHOS BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10741356
> *IS THAT U KNOW WHOS BIKE :biggrin:
> *


i dunno who that is :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10742269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10742269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these the ones i saw? if they are you working fast


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 27 2008, 04:14 AM~10740977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

hey you go SA I just talked to Chad he is goin to take it to you on sunday i call you to start settleing up within a week


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 27 2008, 07:18 PM~10748493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you go SA I just talked to Chad he is goin to take it to you on sunday i call you to start settleing up within a week
> *


you dont like schwinn?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 27 2008, 03:56 PM~10747997
> *are these the ones i saw? if they are you working fast
> *


yes sir


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10742269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 27 2008, 05:18 PM~10748493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you go SA I just talked to Chad he is goin to take it to you on sunday i call you to start settleing up within a week
> *


ok then. as soon as i get a deposit ill start it. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10748545
> *you dont like schwinn?
> *


yea but i dont got one i got this one for free


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 27 2008, 07:59 PM~10748822
> *ok then. as soon as i get a deposit ill start it. :biggrin:
> *


yep wouldnt have it any other way ill get it to you asap


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 07:53 PM~10742269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

bike looks sooooooooo much better now


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 28 2008, 08:52 PM~10757708
> *bike looks sooooooooo much better now
> *


i see that.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## meangene




----------



## TonyO

TTT for a REAL shop :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

john bout to get a schwinn girls frame to send you insted of my cheapo :biggrin: chad will hand it to you for da houston show hope fully with a good deposit make her look great :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 29 2008, 02:43 PM~10764284
> *john bout to get a schwinn girls frame to send you insted of my cheapo  :biggrin: chad will hand it to you for da houston show hope fully with a good deposit make her look great  :cheesy:
> *


much better choice. you know ill make it a one of a kind


----------



## RollinBlue

already make it happend im open to anything just stay full custom and within the theme


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 29 2008, 03:30 PM~10764639
> *already make it happend im open to anything just stay full custom and within the theme
> *


got ideas already :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

pm me a sneek peak? maybe?


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10742269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10765778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

those rims are gonna fuck some shit up


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10765778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bad news

love those tires did you pinstripe them ?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10765778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 29 2008, 06:51 PM~10765848
> *love those tires did you pinstripe them ?
> *


yes sir . was a bitch cuz the white wall is not true round


----------



## RollinBlue

:worship:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2008, 05:38 PM~10765778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nice*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 31 2008, 12:33 AM~10775952
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80

x3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2008, 10:42 PM~10776044
> *x2
> *


see what happens when you leave your bikes at my house and i get bored :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2008, 06:38 PM~10765778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM NICE BIKE HOMIE...............


----------



## RollinBlue

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

i got the frame already john will be gettin to u soon heres a pic get ready :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 31 2008, 09:13 AM~10776943
> *see what happens when you leave your bikes at my house and i get bored :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 31 2008, 09:13 AM~10776943
> *see what happens when you leave your bikes at my house and i get bored :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

:werd:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 31 2008, 12:52 PM~10778162
> *i got the frame already john will be gettin to u soon heres a pic get ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets pimp out the wal mart cart


----------



## RollinBlue

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Kandy Shop Customs sponsership on it??? ill send it to you to if you want


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 10:40 PM~10783901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Kandy Shop Customs sponsership on it??? ill send it to you to if you want
> *


LIKE THIS


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 2 2008, 11:42 PM~10784386
> *LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do dat to my shoppin cart jon :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 11:49 PM~10784463
> *do dat to my shoppin cart jon :biggrin:
> *


THEN YOU GET THIS


----------



## RollinBlue

i wish i could get that i aint ready for that big trophy yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 05:37 AM~10785835
> *i wish i could get that i aint ready for that big trophy yet
> *


soon my friend


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 06:31 PM~10790281
> *soon my friend
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whos next to get thier bike started?????/ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 05:42 PM~10790364
> *whos next to get thier bike started?????/ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 3 2008, 05:17 PM~10790622
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


come on with it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 06:20 PM~10790651
> *come on with it homie. :biggrin:
> *


SURE HOMIE YOURE PHONE WILL BE RINGING IN A MINUTE HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 3 2008, 05:23 PM~10790679
> *SURE HOMIE YOURE PHONE WILL  BE RINGING IN A MINUTE HOMIE
> *


it just did. was good talking to you. look foward to doing busness REAL soon


----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 07:39 PM~10791215
> *:0
> it just did. was good talking to you. look foward to doing busness REAL soon
> *


YOU 2 HOMIE AS LONG AS YOU KEEP THE CUSTOMERS AS GOOD AS ME EVERYTHING IS GOOD   :biggrin: YOULL GET EM SOON

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10791531
> *YOU 2 HOMIE AS LONG AS YOU KEEP THE CUSTOMERS AS GOOD AS ME EVERYTHING IS GOOD     :biggrin: YOULL GET EM SOON
> 
> TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


customer service is #1


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10792197
> *customer service is #1
> *


x2 frame coming to u at da houston show tryin to scrape da money together now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10792216
> *x2 frame coming to u at da houston show tryin to scrape da money together now
> *


ok. i got 3 frames coming next week so better hurry :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 10:10 PM~10792292
> *ok. i got 3 frames coming next week so better hurry :biggrin:
> *


well what if i send a case of orignal mexican coROnas caguamas :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10792598
> *well what if i send a case of orignal mexican coROnas caguamas  :biggrin:
> *


shit dont send em bring em to h town this weekend


----------



## RollinBlue

:biggrin: :biggrin: already man ima take a case just to c if you charge less drunk


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 3 2008, 08:47 PM~10792711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: already man ima take a case just to c if you charge less drunk
> *


no i think its more drunk. you should find out :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 10:52 PM~10792758
> *no i think its more drunk. you should find out :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: so whats da point of bringin da coROnas then :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## RollinBlue

:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2008, 06:38 PM~10765778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## RollinBlue

:worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 5 2008, 07:09 PM~10807935
> *:worship:
> *


quote?


----------



## LowRider_69

you do chrome too?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 5 2008, 09:13 PM~10809791
> *you do chrome too?
> *


chrome,gold and engraving


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 5 2008, 09:13 PM~10809791
> *you do chrome too?
> *


pm sent


----------



## SLOLOW

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

5 new project frames being shipped next week. :0 :0 :0 :0 stay tuned for pics


----------



## mitchell26

lookin forward to see them.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

HEY HOMEBOY SHIPPED THEM OUT TODAY   THE NOT 1 OR 2 BUT THE 3 SCHWINN APPROVED FRAMES AND THE 3 PAIR OF FENDERS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SO YOU CAN GET DOWN ON THEM HOMIE...ON THOSE DETAILS DETAILS .




























ITS A 1971 A 1968 AND A 1952 I THINK WITH THE BIG HEADBADGE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

I LEAVE THEM IN GOOD HANDS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

GOT IT SAME PRICE AS HOUSTON

Fairfield Inn & Suites Waco North
4257 North IH-35 
Waco, TX 76705 
USA 
1-254-412-2535 
Fax: 1-254-412-2533 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 9 2008, 03:47 PM~10832120
> *GOT IT  SAME PRICE AS HOUSTON
> 
> Fairfield Inn & Suites Waco North
> 4257 North IH-35
> Waco, TX 76705
> USA
> 1-254-412-2535
> Fax: 1-254-412-2533  :biggrin:
> *


thats my dawg


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

waco here wego again


----------



## RollinBlue

get to work on my frame foo lol jk


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 9 2008, 08:28 PM~10834254
> *get to work on my frame foo lol jk
> *


pay me bitch :0


----------



## RollinBlue

:tears: :tears: that shut me up well im workin on it bills comin ima get it to you u gotta hook me up this is my entrance piece :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 9 2008, 08:33 PM~10834310
> *:tears:  :tears: that shut me up well im workin on it bills comin ima get it to you u gotta hook me up this is my entrance piece  :biggrin:
> *


you know i will


----------



## RollinBlue

lets do it like monster garage FREEBIE FREEBIE FREEBIE :roflmao: :roflmao: hey if i send you the pics of my forks can you get me a qoute on them


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10834354
> *lets do it like monster garage FREEBIE FREEBIE FREEBIE :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey if i send you the pics of my forks can you get me a qoute on them
> *


to make em or what?


----------



## RollinBlue

yea i talked to chad and he called some ppl and they takin forever to give me a qoute i got da sprocket pic i want and the forks ima need some other stuff but i dont know what i want to do yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10834419
> *yea i talked to chad and he called some ppl and they takin forever to give me a qoute i got da sprocket pic i want and the forks ima need some other stuff but i dont know what i want to do yet
> *


send me what you want


----------



## RollinBlue

PM SENT FOO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

4 new bike projects are here, 4 more on the way :0 pix later tonight


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10834419
> *yea i talked to chad and he called some ppl and they takin forever to give me a qoute i got da sprocket pic i want and the forks ima need some other stuff but i dont know what i want to do yet
> *


bitch, how the fuck you gonna call me out like that....i sent your shit like two minutes after you sent it to me, and i asked him last night if he came up with anything, aint my fault dudes takin forever, fuck you know where i went for the quote, just go there yourself... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

prospects :buttkick:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:rofl:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 06:26 AM~10836604
> *4 new bike projects are here, 4 more on the way :0  pix later tonight
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2008, 07:40 AM~10836638
> *bitch, how the fuck you gonna call me out like that....i sent your shit like two minutes after you sent it to me, and i asked him last night if he came up with anything, aint my fault dudes takin forever, fuck you know where i went for the quote, just go there yourself... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


bitch i didnt mean you didnt get me the qoute i meant the person you talked to was taking to long and john told me he had another place damn dont get your panties in a wad chad :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 08:02 AM~10836690
> *prospects :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 06:26 AM~10836604
> *4 new bike projects are here, 4 more on the way :0  pix later tonight
> *


WHERE IS THE PICS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## boricua87

What can u do with this? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 10 2008, 08:12 PM~10841679
> *
> 
> What can u do with this? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jun 10 2008, 07:19 PM~10841698
> *
> *


Sorry the pic did not show, Iam new at this SHIT :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here you go


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 07:30 PM~10841797
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: Thank you bRO


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10841797
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mural and pattern that hoe out yea

man charlie is that you?


----------



## boricua87

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 10 2008, 09:58 PM~10842090
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn you goin to waco show we gotta party agian bro :0


----------



## boricua87




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jun 10 2008, 09:19 PM~10841698
> *
> *


BEFORE THE KANDY








AFTER THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## RollinBlue

say bro who did your windows


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 10 2008, 10:13 PM~10842225
> *say bro who did your windows
> *


I DID


----------



## RollinBlue

was that sandblast or etched on there ?


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 10 2008, 10:19 PM~10842302
> *was that sandblast or etched on there ?
> *


etched


----------



## RollinBlue

pm me price on what you charge to do something like that


----------



## RollinBlue

hno: hno:


----------



## RollinBlue

kandy shop putin out them winners


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 10 2008, 07:51 PM~10841997
> *:yes: Thank you bRO
> *


flake that hoe out and patterns


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

my new projects :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 11:04 PM~10843229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new projects :0
> *


looking good


----------



## RollinBlue

whos blue schwinn is that with the chrome sticker on the seat post??? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 04:43 PM~10848748
> *whos blue schwinn is that with the chrome sticker on the seat post??? :biggrin:
> *


customers :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 06:49 PM~10848780
> *customers :biggrin:
> *


guess they havent paid since you havent started on it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 04:59 PM~10848842
> *guess they havent paid since you havent started on it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that is correct


----------



## RollinBlue

workin on it bro puttin in them 60 hour weeks gotta get this done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 05:11 PM~10848925
> *workin on it bro puttin in them 60 hour weeks gotta get this done
> *


itll pay off


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 07:19 PM~10848991
> *itll pay off
> *


hell yea like i said i got this kid screamin in my ear wheres my bike lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 05:21 PM~10849006
> *hell yea like i said i got this kid screamin in my ear wheres my bike lol
> *


chad did the same thing to me :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 07:34 PM~10849122
> *chad did the same thing to me :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im sure he did making any changes to niccos bike for the waco show?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 01:04 AM~10843229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new projects :0
> *


THERES MY BLUE '52 SCHWINN FRAME    




















TOMORROWS PAYDAY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

any luck finding the shit for that stupid green car?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 11 2008, 05:43 PM~10849200
> *any luck finding the shit for that stupid green car?
> *


hell no. id ont know what happened to it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 05:36 PM~10849136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im sure he did making any changes to niccos bike for the waco show?
> *


 :0 :0 maybe :0 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 07:45 PM~10849212
> *:0  :0  maybe :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: oh shit


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 07:44 PM~10849208
> *hell no. id ont know what happened to it
> *


fuck it

i hate that car  

i swear, their has not been 1 thing on that car that was as simple as going to the store and buying a part and putting it on :nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 11 2008, 05:50 PM~10849257
> *fuck it
> 
> i hate that car
> 
> i swear, their has not been 1 thing on that car that was as simple as going to the store and buying a part and putting it on :nosad:
> *


junk it


----------



## hotstuff5964

1 step ahead of you :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

what type of car is it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 06:16 PM~10849451
> *what type of car is it
> *


62 impala ss 2 door


----------



## RollinBlue

why you gonna junk that?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 06:50 PM~10849726
> *why you gonna junk that?
> *


was a joke


----------



## RollinBlue

damn y you get me excited i was about to go pick it up


----------



## SLOLOW

MAN I WANT A BIKE   I JUST DON'T HAVE THE MONEY


----------



## RollinBlue

just get the frame first after that it will flow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 11 2008, 07:17 PM~10849948
> *MAN I WANT A BIKE      I JUST DON'T HAVE THE MONEY
> *


anyways you big balla :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 11 2008, 09:17 PM~10849948
> *MAN I WANT A BIKE      I JUST DON'T HAVE THE MONEY
> *


quit givin john da hook ups on the room you get the hook up charge him full price he gots the money for it :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 07:27 PM~10850036
> *quit givin john da hook ups on the room you get the hook up charge him full price he gots the money for it :cheesy:
> *


***** remember i got your bike here :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 09:29 PM~10850055
> ****** remember i got your bike here :0
> *


whoops did i say that out loud :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 09:27 PM~10850036
> *quit givin john da hook ups on the room you get the hook up charge him full price he gots the money for it :cheesy:
> *


thts my only bro i have in san antonio


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hard to get a good pic inside. ill take some more tomorrow outside


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2008, 06:51 AM~10851125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to get a good pic inside. ill take some more tomorrow outside
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 08:51 PM~10851125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to get a good pic inside. ill take some more tomorrow outside
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RollerzUnderground

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 11 2008, 08:17 PM~10849948
> *MAN I WANT A BIKE      I JUST DON'T HAVE THE MONEY
> *


I have two frames if you want I can take pics for you and you can have one. :thumbsup: Had a homeboy give up on them and gave them to me, I'll give one to you if you want one. :nicoderm: He wanted to do alot with them but never started on them so they are plain ol frames. Holla at me!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Jun 12 2008, 04:48 AM~10853008
> *I have two frames if you want I can take pics for you and you can have one. :thumbsup: Had a homeboy give up on them and gave them to me, I'll give one to you if you want one.  :nicoderm: He wanted to do alot with them but never started on them so they are plain ol frames. Holla at me!
> *


pic please ship it. :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 11 2008, 08:17 PM~10849948
> *MAN I WANT A BIKE      I JUST DON'T HAVE THE MONEY
> *


YEAH RITE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW+Jun 11 2008, 10:04 PM~10850503-->
> 
> 
> 
> thts my only bro i have in san antonio
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already gota hook each other up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 11 2008, 10:51 PM~10851125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to get a good pic inside. ill take some more tomorrow outside
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who are those for ***** :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RollerzUnderground_@Jun 12 2008, 06:48 AM~10853008
> *I have two frames if you want I can take pics for you and you can have one. :thumbsup: Had a homeboy give up on them and gave them to me, I'll give one to you if you want one.  :nicoderm: He wanted to do alot with them but never started on them so they are plain ol frames. Holla at me!
> *


sell me the other one :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Jun 12 2008, 06:48 AM~10853008
> *I have two frames if you want I can take pics for you and you can have one. :thumbsup: Had a homeboy give up on them and gave them to me, I'll give one to you if you want one.  :nicoderm: He wanted to do alot with them but never started on them so they are plain ol frames. Holla at me!
> *


HELL YEA I WELL HAVE THAT BIKE TO JOHN AND PISSSSSSS ALOT OF PPL OFFFFF
:biggrin: :biggrin:  I JUST GOT THIS MUCH TO SPEND ON THE BIKE JOHN 
CAN YOU DO IT


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 12 2008, 07:03 PM~10857615
> *HELL YEA I WELL HAVE THAT BIKE TO JOHN AND PISSSSSSS ALOT OF PPL OFFFFF
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:    I JUST GOT THIS MUCH TO SPEND ON THE BIKE JOHN
> CAN YOU DO IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me get 5 on it :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you get 5 bitch slaps :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2008, 08:06 PM~10857970
> *you get 5 bitch slaps :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

YOU GOT THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

YOU GOT THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

DOUBLE POST SORRY


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 john gettin paid twice for da same job!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2008, 09:29 PM~10850055
> ****** remember i got your bike here :0
> *


fuck that sounds like you need to charge the people who stay in your room more... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 






'cept for me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






actually now that i think about it, fuck that, cause then them fools aint got no cash to pay for gas to get back :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10859104
> *fuck that sounds like you need to charge the people who stay in your room more... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 'cept for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> actually now that i think about it, fuck that, cause then them fools aint got no cash to pay for gas to get back  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10859149
> *:dunno:
> *


it was a joke fool.....    





besides we came up anyways... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just passing threw


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10860324
> *it was a joke fool.....
> besides we came up anyways... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 13 2008, 12:50 AM~10860497
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fairfield Inn Longview
3305 N. 4th Street 
Longview, TX 75605 
USA 
1-903-663-1995 
Fax: 1-903-663-1995 
More hotel information Guest name: JOHN TWITTY 
Confirmation number: 85117420 
Check-in date: Friday, August 8, 2008 
Check-out date: Saturday, August 9, 2008 
Number of rooms: 2 
Number of guests: 4


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10859104
> *fuck that sounds like you need to charge the people who stay in your room more... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 'cept for me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> actually now that i think about it, fuck that, cause then them fools aint got no cash to pay for gas to get back  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


stay at a hotel 10 bucks a person
Rollerz only party 100 bucks on beer then we broke
goin home with more money then when you came priceless :biggrin:


----------



## meangene

wutz good john you get back on da trike or wut


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jun 13 2008, 09:09 PM~10866280
> *wutz good john you get back on da trike or wut
> *


man bro that lil trike was bumpin hard :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jun 13 2008, 07:09 PM~10866280
> *wutz good john you get back on da trike or wut
> *


not yet still movin into the new shop and getting it up and running


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10866038
> *Fairfield Inn Longview
> 3305 N. 4th Street
> Longview, TX 75605
> USA
> 1-903-663-1995
> Fax: 1-903-663-1995
> More hotel information Guest name: JOHN TWITTY
> Confirmation number: 85117420
> Check-in date: Friday, August 8, 2008
> Check-out date: Saturday, August 9, 2008
> Number of rooms: 2
> Number of guests: 4
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

HAPPY FATHERS DAY JOHN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you too roy try to relax. i know im gonna spend the day with my kids


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

sneek peeks in a little bit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2008, 06:48 PM~10882891
> *sneek peeks in a little bit
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

THATS FAST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM THATS NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 16 2008, 06:11 PM~10883083
> *THATS FAST :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whos is this one. layitlow name?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2008, 08:08 PM~10883052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im jealous john im ready to give you a down at the waco show biotch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

be like a shoe and just do it


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2008, 09:04 PM~10883558
> *be like a shoe and just do it
> *


mine better be the best :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2008, 07:24 PM~10883185
> *whos is this one. layitlow name?
> *


ITS FOR A HOMEBOY HIS NOT SUBSCRIBE HIS LIKING IT I TOLD HIM IT STILL NEED MORE DETAILS ON IT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

PAID FOR WHAT YOU GET QUE NO JHON?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

JOHN


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 16 2008, 09:26 PM~10883767
> *PAID  FOR WHAT YOU GET  QUE NO JHON?
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10883767
> *PAID  FOR WHAT YOU GET  QUE NO JHON?
> *


he will get more then he paid for. which ones next? red or blue?


----------



## hotstuff5964

what ever happened to this guy? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=37307 he forget his password or what? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10884258
> *what ever happened to this guy? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=37307 he forget his password or what?  :biggrin:
> *


account got locked :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2008, 10:13 PM~10884291
> *he will get more then he paid for. which ones next? red or blue? *


thats what i like to hear john whats up :thumbsup: to da kandy shop cant wait to get started *****


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2008, 09:05 PM~10884213
> *he will get more then he paid for.  which ones next? red or blue?
> *


   NEXT IS THE BOYS BLUE FRAME,HOMIE DONT COVER THE LITTLE WHOLES FROM THE HEADBADGE HIS GOING TO PUT IT BACK...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 17 2008, 03:26 AM~10886593
> *   NEXT IS THE BOYS BLUE FRAME,HOMIE DONT COVER THE LITTLE WHOLES FROM THE HEADBADGE  HIS GOING TO PUT IT BACK...
> *


i know i got it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10883578
> *mine better be the best  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: not gonna happen homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


wait til you see what me and mike did last night. :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 17 2008, 07:43 AM~10887224
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: not gonna happen homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> wait til you see what me and mike did last night. :0  :0  :0
> *


i did a little sumthin sumthin last night too :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 17 2008, 09:43 AM~10887224
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: not gonna happen homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> wait til you see what me and mike did last night. :0  :0  :0
> *


boo ur sucks :uh: were not suppose to compete with each other :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 17 2008, 06:30 PM~10890971
> *boo ur sucks  :uh:  were not suppose to compete with each other  :biggrin:
> *


ITS WHAT YOU CALL....."ALL IN GOOD FUN"


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP LAC U GO N TO WACO


----------



## RollerzUnderground

Sup Roy? Haven't forgot about you, been super busy at work, but as soon as I get some free time I will take pics for you to pick out a frame. Sorry for the delay.................................................. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 17 2008, 09:03 PM~10891977
> *ITS WHAT YOU CALL....."ALL IN GOOD FUN"
> 
> *


ima throw money at john to make mine better then your foo :0 :0 

















j/k john dont get excited im just bullshit in poor *****


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea i heard you got the disease b.h.s. broke hoe syndrome


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

and another new project in today


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2008, 06:05 PM~10900165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another new project in today
> *


IS GOING NICE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10900165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another new project in today
> *


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx guys :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2008, 07:03 PM~10900152
> *yea i heard you got the disease b.h.s.    broke hoe syndrome
> *


who told u fuck man damn


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2008, 05:05 PM~10900165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another new project in today
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 17 2008, 09:43 AM~10887224
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: not gonna happen homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> wait til you see what me and mike did last night. :0  :0  :0
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10901556
> *pics or it didnt happen :0  :0
> *


no problem ill ge tthem in waco this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

jon pm your info for payment buddy


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 18 2008, 10:30 PM~10901893
> *no problem ill ge tthem in waco this weekend... :biggrin:
> *


i can see that myself in waco i wanna c now *****


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 19 2008, 06:35 PM~10908312
> *i can see that myself in waco i wanna c now *****
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## meangene

dam jon looks like you got a hand full, hopefully you get da trike redone my boys waiting


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10909772
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


what if i drive to your house and c for myself no pics :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jun 19 2008, 08:11 PM~10909842
> *dam jon looks like you got a hand full, hopefully you get da trike redone my boys waiting
> *


10 45 pm and im just getting home from work. ill finish the trike soon. trying to rewire the new shop .


----------



## RollinBlue

i got you a real nice wad a cash for saturday john will mine move up a few spaces in line?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 19 2008, 10:32 PM~10910030
> *what if i drive to your house and c for myself no pics :angry:
> *


you might be the one hauling it to Waco... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10910350
> *i got you a real nice wad a cash for saturday john will mine move up a few spaces in line?
> *


it might :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Jun 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10910496-->
> 
> 
> 
> you might be the one hauling it to Waco... :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn so i got to haul it to see that fucked up :angry: :twak: :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 20 2008, 07:35 AM~10911864
> *it might :0
> *


well talk at waco :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cash talks and its amazing what it says sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 20 2008, 07:32 PM~10916405
> *cash talks and its amazing what it says sometimes :biggrin:
> *


i got the cash biotch lets c if you can back it up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 20 2008, 08:42 PM~10917345
> *i got the cash biotch lets c if you can back it up  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i got deep pockets. hope you can fill em up :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

im in WACO ******. where yall at??????????????/


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10920993
> *im in WACO ******. where yall at??????????????/
> *


we aint got deep pockets


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 21 2008, 03:55 PM~10921017
> *we aint got deep pockets
> *


sounds like you need some new shorts then with deeper pockets


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10920993
> *im in WACO ******. where yall at??????????????/
> *


ill be there tomorrow what time da show starts i dont know if i can fill em you gotta hook me up ***** :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 21 2008, 05:02 PM~10921330
> *ill be there tomorrow what time da show starts i dont know if i can fill em you gotta hook me up ***** :0
> *


show starts at 11 am move in starts at 7 am


----------



## RollinBlue

will ill be there around 12 then fuck it it dont gotta set up  :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 21 2008, 05:11 PM~10921357
> *will ill be there around 12 then fuck it it dont gotta set up    :roflmao:
> *


prospect should be the first one there to help everyone elsr set up :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOOKING SICK


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 07:22 PM~10921424
> *prospect should be the first one there to help everyone elsr set up :0
> *


thats whats up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 04:22 PM~10921424
> *prospect should be the first one there to help everyone elsr set up :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G

what happened to that one grey car you had outside the day i went over there

post pics


----------



## brown2thebone

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 21 2008, 05:49 PM~10921522
> *thats whats up
> *


PLEASE CHANGE YOUR PICTURE I KNOW YOU LIKE FAT GUYS IN BIKINIS BUT KEEP IT TO YOURSELF WE DONT ROLL LIKE THAT ITS NOT FUNNY OKAY PLEASE DO US ALL A FAVOR AND CHANGE IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

why dont you stay outa this topic unless you have something usefull to say. starting all these topics is gay, so stop and grow up


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 08:55 PM~10921817
> *why dont you stay outa this topic unless you have something  usefull to say. starting all these topics is gay, so stop and grow up
> *


haha fucken your funny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 21 2008, 06:58 PM~10921824
> *haha fucken your funny
> *


why is that funny?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 07:22 PM~10921424
> *prospect should be the first one there to help everyone elsr set up :0
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@Jun 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10921707
> *PLEASE CHANGE YOUR PICTURE I KNOW YOU LIKE FAT GUYS IN BIKINIS BUT KEEP IT TO YOURSELF WE DONT ROLL LIKE THAT ITS NOT FUNNY OKAY PLEASE DO US ALL A FAVOR AND CHANGE IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 06:23 PM~10921428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jun 21 2008, 07:22 PM~10921424-->
> 
> 
> 
> prospect should be the first one there to help everyone elsr set up :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Jun 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10921943
> *X1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


   damn well now i know whats up


----------



## RollinBlue

come on john whos next?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

back from waco show with a 1st place and best paint :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 22 2008, 05:22 PM~10927214
> *come on john whos next?
> *


who next for what?


----------



## RollinBlue

to get served ***** :cheesy: best paint agian damn :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2008, 08:32 AM~10930590
> *back from waco show with a 1st place and best paint :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 23 2008, 04:14 PM~10934498
> *to get served *****  :cheesy: best paint agian damn :thumbsup:
> *


again and every time


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2008, 07:32 AM~10930590
> *back from waco show with a 1st place and best paint :biggrin:
> *


T
T
T
FOR BEST PAINT KANDY SHOP


----------



## RollinBlue

me next biotch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MR.559

cleannnnnnnnn




> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2008, 08:34 PM~10936629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

sunday june 22. 1st place and best paint


















june 23rd time for a break in the wego tour


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics to come


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10936629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

:thumbsup: nice work, i like the 3d.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 02:14 PM~10941858
> *:thumbsup: nice work, i like the 3d.
> *


thankx more to come soon


----------



## RollinBlue

damn i want that know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 24 2008, 03:53 PM~10942445
> *damn i want that know
> *


you dont get that yet. you didnt fill my pockets up yet


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 04:55 PM~10942456
> *you dont get that yet. you didnt fill my pockets up yet
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jun 24 2008, 01:16 PM~10940847
> *
> *


NICE HOMIE AND MORE TO COME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 24 2008, 03:56 PM~10942464
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


now this man took care of me already :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey John i need to get a price on some work. I need to swap frames on my cutlass, can u hook me up? Pm me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

getting closer everyday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2008, 03:59 PM~10942485
> *Hey John i need to get a price on some work. I need to swap frames on my cutlass, can u hook me up? Pm me
> *


pm sent


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10942486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer everyday
> *


NOW THATS NICE


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 05:57 PM~10942476
> *now this man took care of me already :biggrin:
> *


  boo pm sent


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 04:57 PM~10942476
> *now this man took care of me already :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU DO THE SAME HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 24 2008, 04:06 PM~10942529
> *AS LONG AS YOU DO THE SAME HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


see for yourself i am


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 05:09 PM~10942553
> *see for yourself  i am
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 06:09 PM~10942553
> *see for yourself  i am
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 24 2008, 04:11 PM~10942564
> *x2
> *


yours is coming soon


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 06:27 PM~10942662
> *yours is coming soon
> *


 :biggrin: pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 24 2008, 04:32 PM~10942692
> *:biggrin: pics or it didnt happen :0
> *


ok then it wont happen cuz theres no pics yet


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 06:51 PM~10942789
> *ok then it wont happen cuz theres no pics yet
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

:wave:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2008, 02:59 PM~10942486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting closer everyday
> *


how does sumthang like that cost to get build...imma might be interested in the fall


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice work


----------



## Drop'em

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## RollinBlue

kandyshop puttin it down 

updates biotch :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:28 AM~10956136
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> 
> This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).
> 
> Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
> Best of Show - $1,000
> 2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
> 3rd Place Overall Bike - $250
> 
> Best Trike - $500
> 
> WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000
> 
> This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST
> 
> Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....
> 
> Flyers will be posted by this weekend!
> *


i think all that money should be awarded to the top 3 bikes of the tour, not just one show. what if bikes that havent competed all year come just for the money? not fair to the ones who followed and supported the tour all year. just my 2 cents


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 07:43 PM~10959360
> *i think all that money should be awarded to the top 3 bikes of the tour, not just one show. what if bikes that havent competed all year come just for the money? not fair to the ones who followed and supported the tour all year. just my 2 cents
> *



u do make a good point...thats why theres a seperate tour championship awards after the carshow awards...the car show has been here for years before the tour and a lot of people come out jus for the show and if all te money only went to the tour people the show wouldnt be as big as it is every year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 26 2008, 06:52 PM~10959432
> *u do make a good point...thats why theres a seperate tour championship awards after the carshow awards...the car show has been here for years before the tour and a lot of people come out jus for the show and if all te money only went to the tour people the show wouldnt be as big as it is every year
> *


but 2nd and 3rd of the tour gets nothing :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## WEGO_BIKES

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 07:58 PM~10959471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whos didnt expect to see dat las pic.....cant wait for it to be back on the tour


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10959471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT PRIMER :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 26 2008, 07:17 PM~10959599
> *whos didnt expect to see dat las pic.....cant wait for it to be back on the tour
> *


will be back soon to take best trike. no questions :0


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 08:24 PM~10959645
> *will be back soon to take best  trike. no questions :0
> *



all it needed b4 was parts and murals...and a display of course


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10959677
> *all it needed b4 was parts and murals...and a display of course
> *


its getting all that plus a few surprises


----------



## meangene

Already, Im gonna be showing it strong to, come to think about it, this wuz supposed to be a trike just to ride arround town....Dam John quit comming up with these ideas...........................................GOING FOR BROKE TRIKE ADDITION


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jun 26 2008, 09:36 PM~10960776
> *Already, Im gonna be showing it strong to, come to think about it, this wuz supposed to be a trike just to ride arround town....Dam John quit comming up with these ideas...........................................GOING FOR BROKE TRIKE ADDITION
> *


you wanted to rep RO then you gota be on top


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you like the down tube?


----------



## meangene

YA IT LOOKS TIGHT, IS IT A FLAT PIECE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

right now it is but tomorrow is another day :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Kandy Shop doing some nice clean professional work that 3D stuff makes me want to build another frame. Are any of these bikes or trikes going to Vegas?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 07:58 PM~10959471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can wait to see the front fender   nice clean work homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 27 2008, 01:26 AM~10961941
> *Kandy Shop doing some nice clean professional work that 3D stuff makes me want to build another frame. Are any of these bikes or trikes going to Vegas?
> *


not these but i got 2 secret ones that are


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2008, 08:28 AM~10962405
> *not these but i got 2 secret ones that are
> *


yep


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10960845
> *you wanted to rep RO then you gota be on top
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## mitchell26

ohh snap.

looks sick.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 27 2008, 09:38 PM~10967632
> *ohh snap.
> 
> looks sick.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

started t paint a lil something today. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 11:48 AM~10969393
> *started t paint a lil something today. :0
> *


i hope is your 65 because i been waiting for that car for a long, long time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 28 2008, 10:01 AM~10969431
> *i hope is your 65 because i been waiting for that car for a long, long time
> *


not my 65. which one you talkin bout?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 10:48 AM~10969393
> *started t paint a lil something today. :0
> *


so what is it then homie :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 28 2008, 06:20 PM~10971566
> *so what is it then homie  :cheesy:
> *


tell me what you wanna see painted


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 07:30 PM~10971606
> *:0
> tell me what you wanna see painted
> *


 :0 :0 is it my frame is it :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 08:18 PM~10971558
> *not my 65. which one you talkin bout?
> *


 :0 the orange one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 28 2008, 06:35 PM~10971622
> *:0  the orange one
> *


later this year that will be done


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10971636
> *later this year that  will be done
> *


 :thumbsup: what about that grey american muscle


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM DOGG THATS NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 28 2008, 06:44 PM~10971668
> *DAM DOGG THATS NICE
> *


just step one :biggrin: more tomorrow


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 07:41 PM~10971654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE HOMEBOY GOOD JOB CLEAN WORK AND MORE BETTER SHIT TO COME I KNOW THAT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 28 2008, 06:48 PM~10971685
> *THATS NICE HOMEBOY GOOD JOB CLEAN WORK AND MORE BETTER SHIT TO COME I KNOW THAT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 28 2008, 06:48 PM~10971685
> *THATS NICE HOMEBOY GOOD JOB CLEAN WORK AND MORE BETTER SHIT TO COME I KNOW THAT
> *


glad you approve


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10971697
> *glad you approve
> *


WHAT YOU EXPECT FORM A FIRME HOMEBOY LIKE YOU


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 28 2008, 06:52 PM~10971704
> *WHAT YOU EXPECT FORM A FIRME HOMEBOY LIKE YOU
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10971654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASSSS JON


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 07:46 PM~10971678
> *just step one :biggrin: more tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2008, 06:33 PM~10976468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM Sic Ass Hell Homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

stay tuned more tomorrow


----------



## hotstuff5964

hno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10976468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie thats fresh nice


----------



## TonyO

Got any pics of my parts? :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue

damn :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more later


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

even more tomorrow


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2008, 01:40 AM~10983039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more later
> *


Clean, please post more tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more tomorrow , the rest are at the shop


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2008, 03:07 AM~10983727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tomorrow , the rest are at the shop
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 30 2008, 04:42 PM~10983057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    getting nicer and more better to come  t
t
t
t
for jhon


----------



## meangene

Dam is that wut i think it is
:0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 30 2008, 05:47 PM~10983571
> *even more tomorrow
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here comes some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2008, 06:57 PM~10999557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10999557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNN SHIT LOOKS CRAZY NICE WORK FOR THE ARTIST HOMIE JHON..  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more to come will ship soon


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

good work john..cant wait to see the tour bikes all done n finished


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jul 2 2008, 06:37 PM~11000675
> *good work john..cant wait to see the tour bikes all done n finished
> *


i hope they will be done in time. got all these extra projects going on for v.i.ps


----------



## REC

Nice paint job very clean and the body on the bike is off the chain


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 2 2008, 07:37 PM~11001074
> *Nice paint job  very clean and the body on the bike is off the chain
> *


thankx homie


----------



## RollinBlue

is mine next


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 09:08 PM~11001880
> *is mine next
> *


yes ***** . :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 3 2008, 07:52 AM~11003928-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes ***** .  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jul 3 2008, 08:45 AM~11004096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

WOW THATS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Drop'em

DAMN HOMIE! You must be really into this shit cause I think I seen you built 6 bikes in less than 6 months. Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## MR.3D

NICE WORK JOHN :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 08:11 AM~11004465
> *DAMN HOMIE! You must be really into this shit cause I think I seen you built 6 bikes in less than 6 months. Keep up the good work homie!
> *


i think i just finished # 11 today :0 
theres still a few that havent even come out yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Jul 3 2008, 12:43 PM~11006403
> *NICE WORK JOHN :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


trying to hang with you :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

done deal ready to ship to NY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

shit was easy right? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2008, 04:27 PM~11008005
> *shit was easy right? :biggrin:
> *


LOOK GOOD?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 06:28 PM~11008013
> *LOOK GOOD?
> *


no doubt :werd:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 05:08 PM~11007874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT LOOKS NICE U GOT TALENT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 3 2008, 04:30 PM~11008028
> *SHIT LOOKS NICE U GOT TALENT
> *


you got good cash paying talent.. thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

IT AINT WHAT I THINK IT IS RIGHT CAUSE DAMN THATS FAST


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 3 2008, 04:33 PM~11008045
> *IT AINT WHAT I THINK IT IS RIGHT CAUSE DAMN THATS FAST
> *


it might be :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

j/k no but real soon


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 07:08 PM~11007874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HMMMMM :0 :0 :0 


LOOKS LIKE IT JUST GOT OUT THE BATH TUB
ESTE VATO GOT SOME REAL TALENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jul 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11008225
> *HMMMMM :0  :0  :0
> LOOKS LIKE IT JUST GOT OUT THE BATH TUB
> ESTE VATO GOT SOME REAL TALENT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HE GOT THAT SHIT FROM ME I GAVE HIM THE BOOK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

when you wanna drop off the car?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

what can i say the man gots talent......cant wait to get them back from u


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 3 2008, 06:16 PM~11008658
> *what can i say the man gots talent......cant wait to get them back from u
> *


me either :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 04:08 PM~11007874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 07:17 PM~11008666
> *me either :biggrin:
> *


wat u trying to say ur tired of looking at them awready.lol.hey i got a trike frame im gunna have to bring u whn i finish the body wrk on it.....u jus dnt know how much were r impressed wit the wrk ur doing for us on those to projects


----------



## FunkytownRoller

answer your phone fool...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 3 2008, 06:37 PM~11008784
> *wat u trying to say ur tired of looking at them awready.lol.hey i got a trike frame im gunna have to bring u whn i finish the body wrk on it.....u jus dnt know how much were r impressed wit the wrk ur doing for us on those to projects
> *


hopefully i will find out


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11008605
> *when you wanna drop off the car?
> *


jt let me know ready when you are


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11009301
> *jt let me know ready when you are
> *


asap


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 04:01 PM~11007837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done deal  ready to ship to NY
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

AND MORE TO COME TO NY FROM KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS


----------



## meangene

anything new on my part


----------



## RollinBlue

x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jul 4 2008, 09:15 AM~11012125
> *anything new on my part
> *


next week. i had alot of painting to catch up on.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

see tony heres your fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2008, 03:01 PM~11013304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GO N 2 THE SHOP 2 DAY


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11013444
> *YOU GO N 2 THE SHOP 2 DAY
> *


r u working in the rain again john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jul 4 2008, 01:47 PM~11013592
> *r u working in the rain again john
> *


yea it did rain here today. had a leak in the roof i guess


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2008, 02:50 PM~11013602
> *yea it did rain here today. had a leak in the roof i guess
> *


well dat should make it easy for u to wetsand later


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 4 2008, 01:55 PM~11013624
> *well dat should make it easy for u to wetsand later
> *


i dont wet sand. just clear like glass


----------



## LowRider_69

how much u charge for thos paint jobs?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

all depends what you want and how much detail


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2008, 01:01 PM~11013304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

something like those


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pm sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2008, 03:57 PM~10999557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

ttt


----------



## lowlife-biker

damn that shit looks mean :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 4 2008, 04:30 PM~11014003
> *how much u charge for thos paint jobs?
> *


dont worry about that with the kandy shop kustomz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2008, 04:01 PM~11013304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wonder if this is from the big apple



















nyc


----------



## SLOLOW

JON I JUST GOT THE ROOM FOR FUNKY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 5 2008, 07:39 AM~11016589
> *JON I JUST GOT THE ROOM FOR FUNKY
> *


ok kool


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jul 5 2008, 08:05 AM~11016518
> *wonder if this is from the big apple
> nyc
> *


SHIT IS NICE NICE WORKKKKKKKK


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2008, 04:32 PM~11014011
> *
> *


THIS


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 5 2008, 09:39 AM~11016589
> *JON I JUST GOT THE ROOM FOR FUNKY
> *


kool, thanks alot ROy....you coming up here with John to chill the night before too...???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jul 5 2008, 07:05 AM~11016518
> *wonder if this is from the big apple
> nyc
> *


nope from the big lone star


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 5 2008, 11:41 AM~11016920
> *kool, thanks alot ROy....you coming up here with John to chill the night before too...???
> *


I HOPE SO IF MY CAR IS READY LOL :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 5 2008, 07:50 PM~11019430
> *I HOPE SO IF MY CAR IS READY LOL :cheesy:
> *


come on dawg. kandy shop has never dropped the ball on anyone


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 5 2008, 09:50 PM~11019430
> *I HOPE SO IF MY CAR IS READY LOL :cheesy:
> *


well then i can plan on you being here, cause The Kandyshop aint gonna let you down.... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10735462
> *HEATWAVE BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER  THANKS JON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 25 2008, 08:02 PM~10735530
> *FIRST PLACE SUV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

BAD ASSS RIDES


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

they alright  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 25 2008, 07:56 PM~10735492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUB ROLLER

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jul 6 2008, 03:17 PM~11023140
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


how is it in the cc chapter?


----------



## SLOLOW

HOW WAS THE MEET N


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 6 2008, 07:19 PM~11024525
> *HOW WAS THE MEET N
> *


same as usual


----------



## SLOLOW

CAN I BRING MY CAR ON WEDS WILL THAT WORK FOR YOU AND SOME CASH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 6 2008, 07:54 PM~11024886
> *CAN I BRING MY CAR ON WEDS WILL THAT WORK FOR YOU AND SOME CASH
> *


wed afternoon is good. auction in the morning


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11024903
> *wed afternoon is good. auction in the morning
> *


COOL


----------



## RollinBlue

bike progress pics biotch :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 6 2008, 11:11 PM~11026294
> *bike progress pics biotch  :biggrin:
> *


you need to watch your tone lil buddy or there wont be any pics :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2008, 09:25 AM~11027255
> *you need to watch your tone lil buddy or there wont be any pics :0
> *


yeah, no shit, like hes runnin shit or something...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## --JUICE--

cool pain jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2008, 06:21 PM~11023385
> *how is it in the cc chapter?
> *


It's good. I like it. :biggrin: Still reppin ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11030496
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 7 2008, 12:11 AM~11026294
> *bike progress pics biotch  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I DONT EVEN SAID THAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 7 2008, 04:01 PM~11030667
> *:0  :0 I DONT EVEN SAID THAT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


cuz ur smart. that why you got a bike in the mail


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2008, 05:09 PM~11030748
> *cuz ur smart. that why you got a bike in the mail
> *


 :yes: :yes: DID U GET IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 7 2008, 04:15 PM~11030790
> *:yes:  :yes: DID U GET IT
> *


no money yet. maybe tomorrow cuz of the holiday friday


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2008, 05:24 PM~11030878
> *no money yet. maybe tomorrow cuz of the holiday friday
> *


  LATEST TOMORROW


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 7 2008, 09:25 AM~11027255-->
> 
> 
> 
> you need to watch your tone lil buddy or there wont be any pics :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i mean more pics not just my bike i wanna c the trike
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Jul 7 2008, 10:01 AM~11027386
> *yeah, no shit, like hes runnin shit or something...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 7 2008, 06:54 PM~11032186
> *i mean more pics not just my bike i wanna c the trike
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


i always post pics when i have them. got to finish the secret projects this week


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2008, 04:55 AM~11032203
> *i always post pics when i have them. got to finish TonyO's parts this week
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 :0 :0 secret parts i dont got those :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 7 2008, 06:57 PM~11032227
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


your stuff is plated. fenders done this week and all ready to ship back to you :biggrin: wheres the next frame?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2008, 05:00 AM~11032268
> *your stuff is plated. fenders done this week and all ready to ship back to you  :biggrin:  wheres the next frame?
> *


 :0 Damn that was fast. My next frame is with Duezpaid sorry :tears: I got another one though that should be finished soon, I've already paid for it, just waiting for the guy to do the final touches and send it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 7 2008, 07:02 PM~11032287
> *:0  Damn that was fast.  My next frame is with Duezpaid sorry :tears:  I got another one though that should be finished soon, I've already paid for it, just waiting for the guy to do the final touches and send it.
> *


thought you shipped the you know who frame????


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2008, 05:09 AM~11032354
> *thought you shipped the you know who frame????
> *


Oh THAT one. Yeah I gotta ship it like tomorrow


----------



## SLOLOW

MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE MY CAR WE CAN START ALL OVER IF YOU WANT TO :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

[


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 7 2008, 08:54 PM~11032186
> *
> :uh:  :uh:
> *



:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 7 2008, 07:22 PM~11032486
> *MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE MY CAR WE CAN START ALL OVER IF YOU WANT TO :biggrin:
> *


ok but not before longview


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11031009
> * LATEST TOMORROW
> *


not today either
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2008, 03:00 AM~11040465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh snap :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

told you :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2008, 03:06 AM~11040501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2008, 06:14 PM~11040563
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2008, 05:06 PM~11040501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2008, 05:10 PM~11048711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP DOGG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

chillin. waited for you today


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2008, 04:49 PM~11039995
> *not today either
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what about today


----------



## noe_from_texas

2 Members: noe_from_texas, *LEGIONSofTEXAS*



is that your trike isaac?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 9 2008, 06:33 PM~11049795
> *2 Members: noe_from_texas, LEGIONSofTEXAS
> is that your trike isaac?
> *





if dat was mine...there wouldnt be pics posted..lol :biggrin: ...but i know who it belongs to and wat it is


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2008, 06:54 PM~11049538
> *chillin. waited for you today
> *


i did not have no 1 to pick me up so i could drop off the car


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 9 2008, 06:39 PM~11050317
> *if dat was mine...there wouldnt be pics posted..lol :biggrin: ...but i know who it belongs to and wat it is
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 9 2008, 06:39 PM~11050317
> *if dat was mine...there wouldnt be pics posted..lol :biggrin: ...but i know who it belongs to and wat it is
> *


i know whos it is too.......... sexy


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2008, 10:02 PM~11051604
> *i know whos it is too.......... sexy
> *


hey did u jus call me sexy....ha..jus kidding...hey i might be wrking the next few weekends..i know dis one for sure so if dat other frame is ready let me know so i can plan for sum one to pick it up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 10 2008, 03:25 AM~11053467
> *hey did u jus call me sexy....ha..jus kidding...hey i might be wrking the next few weekends..i know dis one for sure so if dat other frame is ready let me know so i can plan for sum one to pick it up
> *


its almost there. slow drying with all the humidity from the rain here


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SLOLOW

JON DID YOU GET THE MONEY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11057548
> *JON DID YOU GET THE MONEY
> *


yes sir thank you


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2008, 06:55 PM~11032203
> *i always post pics when i have them. got to finish the secret projects this week
> *


Is this considering da trike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jul 10 2008, 04:40 PM~11058702
> *Is this considering da trike
> *


yes it does.


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11058734
> *yes it does.
> *


sure would like to see a sneak peak :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jul 10 2008, 04:45 PM~11058768
> *sure would like to see a sneak peak :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you want it done right or right now?


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11058784
> *you want it done right or right now?
> *


DO IT RIGHT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jul 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11058831
> *DO IT RIGHT
> *


illmake it worth the wait homie.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2008, 06:46 PM~11058784
> *you want it done right or right now?
> *


im gonna start using that one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11058784
> *you want it done right or right now?
> *


i'm gon have to use that line on impatient customers...lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 05:45 PM~11059321
> *i'm gon have to use that line on impatient customers...lol
> *


been using it for years. works great :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

THANKS FOR TAKE N CARE OF ME


----------



## DUB ROLLER

wat up john?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Jul 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11061612
> *wat up john?
> *


tryin to knock all this work out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for the trike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Wait a minute I see my axle covers :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11067598
> *Wait a minute I see my axle covers :scrutinize:
> *


wanted to see if they worked ok plated

where did you get the original part?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11066983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



new rims are very groovy


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11066983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pop hood :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11067698
> *pop hood  :biggrin:
> *


good eye, i didn't even see that shit :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 11 2008, 06:46 PM~11067690
> *new rims are very groovy
> *


pimpin on them 15s. got to get them engraved this week :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 11 2008, 06:47 PM~11067698
> *pop hood  :biggrin:
> *


no ones got pop tires either


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11067730
> *no ones got pop tires either
> *


 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11066983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the trike
> *


WUT U DO N TO THAT IMPALA


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 04:38 AM~11067617
> *wanted to see if they worked ok plated
> 
> where did you get the original part?
> *


Suuuuurrrreeee you did :roflmao: They're FNR axle nut covers with Cadillac Jay engraving.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 04:33 AM~11067551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait a minute I see my pirate bike mirrors too :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2008, 09:42 PM~11068117
> *Wait a minute I see my pirate bike mirrors too :roflmao:
> *


come on tony, i thought you were better than that......






p.s. keep looking.........    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 11 2008, 07:42 PM~11068117
> *Wait a minute I see my pirate bike mirrors too :roflmao:
> *


keep lookin theres more. i had to do something to keep up with funkytown


----------



## TonyO

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up big dawg roy?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 11 2008, 07:37 PM~11068066
> *WUT U DO N TO THAT IMPALA
> *


gonna tint the windows, put 26 inch rims,hydros just on one side,and put a cassette player in it :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 06:25 PM~11066995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 thats other baby


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

did you get the red one yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 09:14 AM~11070693
> *did you get the red one yet
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 12 2008, 09:01 AM~11070859
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


i just tracked it . its between dallas and ny


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 08:25 PM~11066995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SR.BLVD 52' :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2008, 05:25 PM~11066995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to cap all the curves ? cant wait to see how it looks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

of course. its at the kandy shop


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 09:26 AM~11070745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony was telling me about that 3d work your doing, that shit does look good.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx homie. just tryin to do a little somethig different


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 08:29 AM~11070393
> *gonna tint the windows, put 26 inch rims,hydros just on one side,and put a cassette player in it :biggrin:
> *


MAN I THINK I HAVE TO GIVE YOU MORE MONEY I DID NOT KNOW YOU ARE GO N TO PUT A cassette player IN I CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

put some rainbow tint on that hoe :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 12 2008, 08:11 PM~11073851
> *MAN I THINK I HAVE  TO GIVE YOU MORE MONEY I DID NOT KNOW YOU ARE GO N TO PUT A cassette player IN I CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


thats so you can bang them throwback screw tapes.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 02:53 PM~11072411
> *of course. its at the kandy shop
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2008, 05:06 PM~11040501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

HOW DID THE PARTY GO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 13 2008, 07:39 PM~11079740
> *HOW DID THE PARTY GO
> *


was good.. he had no idea :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## RollinBlue

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

damn


----------



## sic713

ouch.. that bitch is gone be heavy...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2008, 07:50 PM~11087818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damnnnnnnn homie that shit is fucking crazy


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

cant wait to see my bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

u said do it up crazy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11087818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2008, 08:04 PM~11087960
> *u said do it up crazy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn jon nice job, but whats happenening to the 65? or any updates on ohter cars?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2008, 09:57 PM~11087894
> *ouch.. that bitch is gone be heavy...
> *


  



NYC GONNA BLOW UP HARD


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11088115
> *
> NYC GONNA BLOW UP HARD
> 
> *


no shit? thought is had already begun (9-11)


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11088133
> *no shit? thought is had already begun (9-11)
> *


bastard :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Jul 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11088115-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC GONNA BLOW UP HARD
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea.. thats gunna be the best bike there.. hands down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 07:17 PM~11088133
> *no shit? thought is had already begun (9-11)
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn.. thats fucked up..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jul 14 2008, 07:19 PM~11088156
> *bastard  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 09:17 PM~11088133
> *no shit? thought is had already begun (9-11)
> *


thats some fucked up offtopic shit right there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 07:14 PM~11088099
> *damn jon nice job, but whats happenening to the 65? or any updates on ohter cars?
> *


what r u talking about? i got 4 of them


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11088210
> *what r u talking about? i got 4 of them
> *


pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

why dont you just finish yours. im not building mine right now anyways


----------



## SLOLOW

fck it i want you to start on my unicycle :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 14 2008, 08:59 PM~11089250
> *fck it i want you to start on my unicycle  :biggrin:
> *


bring it on brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you stopin by today?


----------



## Lac of Respect

Got a bike to ride around the neighborhood with the kids  
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j242/lacofrespect/bike.jpg


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 15 2008, 12:12 PM~11093234
> *Got a bike to ride around the neighborhood with the kids
> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j242/lacofrespect/bike.jpg
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11093234
> *Got a bike to ride around the neighborhood with the kids
> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j242/lacofrespect/bike.jpg
> *


is that a 26 inch?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

GOT THE FIRST FRAME HOMIE DAMN IT LOOKS MORE BETTER THAN I TOUGHT IN PERSON .1 DOWN 2 MORE TO GO....


----------



## TonyO

Kandyshop does bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

number 2








number 3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2008, 02:17 PM~11095250
> *is that a 26 inch?
> *


Yeah. Me & Sara bought a couple beach cruisers from Academy this weekend.
I'm tryin' to get her to let me do a little customizing to hers :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 15 2008, 03:05 PM~11095604
> *Yeah.  Me & Sara bought a couple beach cruisers from Academy this weekend.
> I'm tryin' to get her to let me do a little customizing to hers :biggrin:
> *


like to give lamark a run for his money? :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2008, 05:03 PM~11095586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2008, 03:07 PM~11095611
> *like to give lamark a run for his money? :0
> *


Nah. Gonna keep it basic & light. Fuckin' bike rides nice.......I left the stock crank on it so it's easy to pedal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kool lets hook one up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 12 2008, 08:26 AM~11070745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## meangene

wutz good jon uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2008, 05:02 PM~11095573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> number 3
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jul 15 2008, 08:14 PM~11098181
> *wutz good jon uffin:
> *


tryin to get all this work out of the shop before next wave comes in


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

Wat up JOHN?? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up fellas. just gettin home from shop


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 06:02 AM~11107333
> *whats up fellas. just gettin home from shop
> *


:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2008, 08:11 PM~11107424
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SLOLOW

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave: hey did you ever git that booth space?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11108260
> *:wave: hey did you ever git that booth space?
> *


not yet but soon


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

killer


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 18 2008, 12:37 AM~11113620
> *KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that bike is bad ass hell dont you have a TNT steering wheel and pedals on there or was that for another bike?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:thumbsup: thats clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i agree


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 04:58 PM~11114275
> *i agree
> *


so hows the other winner comin out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

good got the 3rd design too.wait till these are done. gonna shock ny


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 17 2008, 04:37 PM~11113620
> *KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 05:06 PM~11114348
> *good got the 3rd design too.wait till these are done. gonna shock ny
> *


 :0 :0 not only ny.. cant wait 2 see my design can i get a sneek peek on my design on a pm :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11114373
> *:0  :0 not only ny.. cant wait 2 see my design can i get a sneek peek on my design on a pm :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow. ill take a pic of the drawing. its at the shop


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 05:11 PM~11114390
> *tomorrow. ill take a pic of the drawing. its at the shop
> *


I BET IS ANOTHER HIT OF THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11114373
> *:0  :0 not only ny.. cant wait 2 see my design can i get a sneek peek on my design on a pm :biggrin:
> *


U BETTER SHOW IT TO THE HOMIES :angry:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 17 2008, 05:14 PM~11114418
> *U BETTER SHOW  IT TO THE HOMIES :angry:
> *


HEY ME DA FLOJERA PICK THE PHONE UP IM FAR FROM IT...THIS IS OUT OFF TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 17 2008, 05:14 PM~11114418
> *U BETTER SHOW  IT TO THE HOMIES :angry:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RollinBlue

waitin in line sucks!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 02:08 AM~11114359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey I remember you did a Mustang a while back you got any pics of the final product?


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 17 2008, 05:00 PM~11114729
> *  waitin in line sucks!!!
> *


Yeah it does, even when its a repair job


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 17 2008, 04:37 PM~11113620
> *KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks tight....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Jul 17 2008, 07:02 PM~11115578
> *Yeah it does, even when its a repair job
> *


its getting repaired because it was abused for its purpose, and if your gonna talk like that then come get it the way it is now.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11114359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FUCKER IS GO N TO COME OUT BAD ASSSSSSSS


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2008, 05:47 AM~11109923
> *not yet but soon
> *


dont waite too long their filling up pretty quick and i wanna git you a good spot :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 18 2008, 12:53 AM~11117823
> *THAT FUCKER IS GO N TO COME OUT BAD ASSSSSSSS
> *


that what i think it is? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 18 2008, 12:03 AM~11118095
> *that what i think it is?  :0
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 18 2008, 02:03 AM~11118095
> *that what i think it is?  :0
> *


thats exactly what i was thinking....that thing is gonna look totally different


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

isnt everything we do here?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 08:02 AM~11118903
> *isnt everything we do here?
> *


yeah thats true, but the thing is, no body is expecting this one, like the other two things...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 18 2008, 06:04 AM~11118908
> *yeah thats true, but the thing is, no body is expecting this one, like the other two things...
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 08:14 AM~11118951
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whaz up tony bro


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 18 2008, 12:37 AM~11113620
> *KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bike is just hot man :thumbsup: 10x better than when it had that old plain frame. This is a prime example of how a good combo of good parts paired with a good frame :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 18 2008, 06:34 AM~11119043
> *That bike is just hot man :thumbsup:  10x better than when it had that old plain frame.  This is a prime example of how a good combo of good parts paired with a good frame :thumbsup:
> *


bike was built around the parts. good shop and customer communications


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 07:36 AM~11119047
> *bike was built around the parts. good shop and customer communications
> *


HEY WUZ GOOD JOHN DID U GET THAT DESIGN :biggrin: :biggrin: MY DESIGN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 18 2008, 05:22 PM~11123470
> *HEY WUZ GOOD JOHN DID U GET THAT DESIGN :biggrin:  :biggrin: MY DESIGN
> *


i remembered it about halk way home homie. ill get it tomorrow morning for you


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE TRIKE PROJECT :0 :0 GUY STILL GIVING ME DETAILS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 18 2008, 05:28 PM~11123519
> *   DONT FORGET ABOUT THE TRIKE PROJECT :0  :0 GUY STILL GIVING ME DETAILS
> *


im ready


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 08:13 PM~11123773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS THAT CAR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

a young boyz


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 09:34 PM~11124208
> *a young boyz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLOLOW

LIVE FROM THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

:worship: :worship:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 19 2008, 07:44 PM~11129039
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 10:25 AM~11128766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boot lid awaiting mural? :0 
looks tight dude.


----------



## RollinBlue

pm me your address john gotta send more insparation lol u know what i mean hit me up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11129117
> *pm me your address john gotta send more insparation lol u know what i mean hit me up
> *


i told you i have 2 more ahead of you. ill start yours in 3 weeks


----------



## RollinBlue

i know you told me bro


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 19 2008, 07:25 PM~11128766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I know who's ride that is  John off the hook


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 19 2008, 07:25 PM~11128766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 20 2008, 10:47 AM~11131516
> *SWEET
> *


hell yeah :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

boxed ready for filler


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

that bottem piece next to the crank would look great as pedals


----------



## SLOLOW

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11133989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FCK :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 20 2008, 05:06 PM~11133990
> *that bottem piece next to the crank would look great as pedals
> *


yes sir it would


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 07:13 PM~11134037
> *yes sir it would
> *



what changes went down on nikkos bike for the longview show bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 20 2008, 05:18 PM~11134071
> *what changes went down on nikkos bike for the longview show bro
> *


not a damn thing. i put enough into that little bike. im going to start on my car now. bike is done


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11134012
> *:biggrin:
> FCK :biggrin:
> *


the fat chicks aint gonna know what hit them when you roll up in that bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11134097
> *the fat chicks aint gonna know what hit them when you roll up in that bad boy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


any pics from you?????


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11134097
> *the fat chicks aint gonna know what hit them when you roll up in that bad boy :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE FAT CHICKS :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

me too, can i roll with you? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 20 2008, 05:26 PM~11134126
> *me too, can i roll with you?  :biggrin:
> *


me too. ill wash yo car for a ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 06:03 PM~11133965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxed ready for filler
> *


getting closer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

will be lookin very different this week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what you think roy????/// :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11135531
> *what you think roy????/// :0
> *


LOOKS STUPID


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11135635
> *LOOKS STUPID
> *


thats what i think :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Str8crazy80, TonyO, SLOLOW

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2008, 03:10 AM~11134018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's Candyman quality there :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2008, 01:03 AM~11133965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxed ready for filler
> *


JUST AWESOME HOMIE!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 20 2008, 11:01 PM~11136797
> *JUST AWESOME HOMIE!
> *


thankx homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11135817
> *Damn that's Candyman quality there :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 21 2008, 05:04 PM~11137779
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Kandyshop and Orlando (Game Over) giving Candyman some serious competition :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2008, 08:04 AM~11138051
> *Kandyshop and Orlando (Game Over) giving Candyman some serious competition :thumbsup:
> *


man will you stop. texas already has enough drama


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11139654
> *man will you stop. texas already has enough drama
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Drop'em

Thanks John, its good that someone told him that. I read it this morning and just told myself..............................never mind. I would get that deleted of your topic.


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11133989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that looks good!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 21 2008, 04:01 PM~11140939
> *Thanks John, its good that someone told him that. I read it this morning and just told myself..............................never mind. I would get that deleted of your topic.
> *


if I know Tony, it WAS actually meant as a compliment, but he just don't know what goes on out here...he didnt mean any harm by it, i know that for a fact


----------



## hotstuff5964

the homie tony-o is just a lil bit retarded, he meant no harm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2008, 03:03 AM~11133965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxed ready for filler
> *


Let me know if this customer wants custom parts. I can put a bad ass matching design for the pedals out of that lower support bar design.


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11142575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looking badassss


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

LIKE ALWAYS MATCHING THE PARTS GREAT COMMUNICATION


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2008, 07:27 PM~11142575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU ARE SICK JON THAT LOOKS STUPID


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trae

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 06:10 PM~11134018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking real good


----------



## sick1nine




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

updates soon


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 04:18 PM~11151455
> *updates soon
> *


and nice updates


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

WOWZER! :wow: Nice work


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11141891
> *the homie tony-o is just a lil bit retarded, he meant no harm
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: that should be my signature.......Nah just kidding


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jul 23 2008, 01:33 AM~11151608
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  that should be my signature.......Nah just kidding
> *


Your parts are gonna go to some poor kid in India now :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2008, 03:40 PM~11151684
> *Your parts are gonna go to some poor kid in India now :buttkick:
> *


make his parts a little retarted :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 06:52 PM~11151804
> *make his parts a little retarted :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

hey homie wuz up with the pics u said :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2008, 01:52 AM~11151804
> *make his parts a little retarted :0
> *


He'll get the rusty pitted sheet metal I have sitting in my back yard


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11153166
> *He'll get the rusty pitted sheet metal I have sitting in my back yard
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Wow those are looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 08:45 PM~11154037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITA ABOUT DETAILS....OOO THATS WHAT U WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THE TANK AND THE BACK PART?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yes sir.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

SHIT IS GOING TO BE CRAZY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 22 2008, 06:12 PM~11153135
> *SUP JON
> *


relaxin roy. getting rested to finish your ride


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 07:45 PM~11154037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THATS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 817Lowrider

This one is crazy. but it needs something. IDK but its bad!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

new zealand :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11154945
> *new zealand  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


you like that huh? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 11:03 PM~11154871
> *relaxin roy. getting rested to finish your ride
> *


TAKE UR TIME NO RUSH LETS DO THE HOOD FCK THE MURAL AND LONGVIEW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 23 2008, 06:10 AM~11156840
> *TAKE UR TIME NO RUSH LETS DO THE HOOD FCK THE MURAL AND LONGVIEW
> *


ok now your talking bad stipid :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got back from a badass concert. motley crue was killer


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 12:23 PM~11169036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN dawg those are clean


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 08:45 PM~11172077
> *DAMN dawg those are clean
> *


AND THIS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

any diferent?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 07:58 PM~11172190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

primer tomorrow


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 05:00 AM~11172215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> primer tomorrow
> *


Thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2008, 07:01 PM~11172236
> *Thats clean :thumbsup:
> *


actually its a little bit dusty but ill clean it off tomorrow


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 08:53 PM~11172142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any diferent?
> *


FCK YEA U CHANGE THE LINES AT THE END


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

keep looking :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

yha but he also did the water trick . nice afect.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 09:07 PM~11172295
> *keep looking :0  :0  :0
> *


THE NAME IN THE BACK


----------



## SLOLOW

THATS A BAD PIC AS IN BAD NOT GOOD :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 07:13 PM~11172358
> *THATS A BAD PIC AS IN BAD NOT GOOD :uh:
> *


all fixed no worries


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, FunkytownRoller, OLDHAM

ROOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 09:15 PM~11172388
> *all fixed no worries
> *


WHAT HAPPEN YOU DID NOT LIKE IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 07:16 PM~11172403
> *WHAT HAPPEN YOU DID NOT LIKE IT
> *


wild hair you know :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 01:18 AM~11165361
> *just got back from a badass concert. motley crue was killer
> *


ohh shittt... ahahaha good times.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11172484
> *ohh shittt... ahahaha good times.
> *


fuckin crue fest was off the hook. half naked bitches . in the middle of a hurricane rain. oh hell yea


----------



## FunkytownRoller

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FunkytownRoller, LEGIONSofTEXAS


uh oh.....i see a spy..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































jk..........wassup Issac


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 24 2008, 07:54 PM~11172783
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FunkytownRoller, LEGIONSofTEXAS
> uh oh.....i see a spy..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jk..........wassup Issac
> *


hes trying to see if your stuff is proper


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:02 PM~11172832
> *hes trying to see if your stuff is proper
> *


he better keep looking, cause aint shit changed over here....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 24 2008, 08:04 PM~11172854
> *he better keep looking, cause aint shit changed over here....
> *


just got a call........ ill be in cali the weekend of the longview show. god damn that sucks


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11172899
> *just got a call........ ill be in cali the weekend of the longview show.  god damn that sucks
> *


SO TAKE YOUR TIME IF U DONT GO I WONT GO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11172936
> *SO TAKE YOUR TIME  IF U DONT GO I WONT GO
> *


to far to drive anyways


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11173002
> *to far to drive anyways
> *


well 9 years ago that weekend, me and the wife decided to get married.... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill be there. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 08:27 PM~11173079
> *Ill be there. :biggrin:
> *


i call bs


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11173002
> *to far to drive anyways
> *


FCK IT NEXT YEAR FOR ME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 08:27 PM~11173079
> *Ill be there. :biggrin:
> *


to look around?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11173099
> *i call bs
> *


I am Hated by Many
Wanted by Plenty
Disliked by Some
But, Confronted by None.


:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 10:31 PM~11173114
> *I am Hated by Many
> Wanted by Plenty
> Disliked by Some
> But, Confronted by None.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 24 2008, 10:35 PM~11173142
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


hahaha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:37 PM~11173165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 10:31 PM~11173114
> *I am Hated by Many
> Wanted by Plenty
> Disliked by Some
> But, Confronted by None.
> :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS HOW U DO IT BOY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant fuck with us ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11173182
> *THIS IS HOW U DO IT BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

which one of these kids is doing there own thing?SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, juangotti, SLOLOW


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 08:42 PM~11173208
> *which one of these kids is doing there own thing?SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, juangotti, SLOLOW
> *


three men and a baby


----------



## 817Lowrider

Get it Big!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 08:46 PM~11173248
> *Get it Big!!!!!!
> *


we aint it like you *****


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 10:46 PM~11173257
> *we aint it like you *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 10:47 PM~11173264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many S.A. members are there?


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 10:53 PM~11173333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was hot as fuck that day :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 24 2008, 10:55 PM~11173351
> *it was hot as fuck that day  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


HELL YEA


----------



## SLOLOW

I LEAVE YALL WITH THIS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2008, 08:49 PM~11173286
> *How many S.A. members are there?
> *


millions


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 11:06 PM~11173478
> *millions
> *











muhuhahahahhahahaha


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX

What's up Rollerz :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 24 2008, 11:51 PM~11173954
> *What's up Rollerz  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: wassup nate? whats been going on....you gonna get in on the raffle homie...check it out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

almost paint ready


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2008, 05:04 AM~11180955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost paint ready
> *


I know with you throwin down the paint and patterns it will come out tight :thumbsup: I've seen crazy ass frames like this before get ruined with a plain ass single color paint job with no patterns :nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yes sir its getting the full works


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 08:04 PM~11180955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost paint ready
> *


 :0 :0 owner of this beauty his computer is fuckt up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11181392
> *:0  :0 owner of this beauty his  computer is fuckt up
> *


better tell him to go to the library to see it


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 24 2008, 09:55 PM~11173994
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wassup nate?  whats been going on....you gonna get in on the raffle homie...check it out
> *


what raffle?


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11181856
> *what raffle?
> *


this one... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421139


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11180955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost paint ready
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2008, 05:06 PM~11133989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDHAM

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:00 AM~11189339
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2008, 07:04 PM~11180955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost paint ready
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS LOOKING FUCKING GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 26 2008, 07:39 AM~11183223
> *this one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421139
> *


is there any left?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 07:47 PM~11191969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 and what are those tapes for :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 27 2008, 07:20 PM~11192200
> *:0 and what are those tapes for  :0
> *


designs. pics in a little bit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 27 2008, 09:03 PM~11192079
> *is there any left?
> *


got plenty left....just tell me how many you want and which ones, paypal info is in the topic....theres a board too that shows which squares are taken and which are available...once all 100 tickets are sold then thats it...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FunkytownRoller, SA ROLLERZ, STR8_CLOWN'N

uh oohh john, gotta another spy in here...maybe looking for some more ideas to bite.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 08:33 PM~11192867
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FunkytownRoller, SA ROLLERZ, STR8_CLOWN'N
> 
> uh oohh john, gotta another spy in here...maybe looking for some more ideas to bite.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


no fat dudes in here..... except juangotti :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:33 PM~11192860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u never stop work n see u do n work at home see u at the shop


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you off tomorrow? time to take the car outside and get a good lookey


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:38 PM~11192910
> *you off tomorrow? time to take the car outside and get a good lookey
> *


mon and tues


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11192879
> *no fat dudes in here.....  except juangotti :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 08:41 PM~11192931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where is slim at tonight?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:47 PM~11192973
> *where is slim at tonight?
> *


i dont know, he posted in the raffle topic a lil while ago, been MIA since, bad thing is, he defiantely aint lost cause you know he cant be hard to miss... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Jul 27 2008, 10:33 PM~11192867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FunkytownRoller, SA ROLLERZ, STR8_CLOWN'N
> 
> uh oohh john, gotta another spy in here...maybe looking for some more ideas to bite.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11192879
> *no fat dudes in here.....  except juangotti :biggrin:
> *


ahahahah asshole. DAMN RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 10:48 PM~11192983
> *i dont know, he posted in the raffle topic a lil while ago, been MIA since, bad thing is, he defiantely aint lost cause you know he cant be hard to miss... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Damn yall Rollerz fools talk some shit!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:52 PM~11193025
> *Damn yall Rollerz fools talk some shit!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


but can back it up boy


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 10:52 PM~11193025
> *Damn yall Rollerz fools talk some shit!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


deal with it punk, or we'll steal your chick too.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11193025
> *Damn yall Rollerz fools talk some truth!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11193063
> *deal with it punk, or we'll steal your chick too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

We shall see...


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11193108
> *
> We shall see...
> *


bitch i will take pics and send it back with her so u can seeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Whats up guys. I just thought I would let you guys know that Thee Artistics Texas chapter is looking for members here in the Fort Worth and surrounding areas. I am the Texas chap prez and would like to welcome anybody who are interested to hit me up for more details. We are a bike club at this moment here in Texas and are looking to expand in the near future. Please understand that we are new club to Texas and that we are still growing. If you have any questions please pm me or you can call me @ (817)349-5249. My name is Juan Hernandez. 

Thank You

Thee Artistics 30th aniv. Join us.




QUOTE(juangotti @ May 14 2008, 10:48 PM) 
Join the brotherhood 

we got:

DFW: 
Juangotti
Ericg
Dre/Lil Dre
Thomas/Israel
Alicia


Lubbock:
Sam
Skyler

San Antonio:
Rene...

Beaumont
Anthony...


Prospects

We still growing holla at one of us.




Currently looking to grow in West TX 806 and South TX

S.A and Houston area hit up one of our TX members for more info


:around: :around: :around: :around: :| :| :| :|


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW+Jul 27 2008, 11:04 PM~11193122-->
> 
> 
> 
> bitch i will take pics and send it back with her so u can seeeeee :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah no...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11193131
> *Whats up guys. I just thought I would let you guys know that Thee Artistics Texas chapter is looking for members here in the Fort Worth and surrounding areas. I am the Texas chap prez and would like to welcome anybody who are interested to hit me up for more details. We are a bike club at this moment here in Texas and are looking to expand in the near future. Please understand that we are new club to Texas and that we are still growing. If you have any questions please pm me or you can call me @ (817)349-5249. My name is Juan Hernandez.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Thee Artistics 30th aniv. Join us.
> QUOTE(juangotti @ May 14 2008, 10:48 PM)
> Join the brotherhood
> 
> we got:
> 
> DFW:
> Juangotti
> Ericg
> Dre/Lil Dre
> Thomas/Israel
> Alicia
> Lubbock:
> Sam
> Skyler
> 
> San Antonio:
> Rene...
> 
> Beaumont
> Anthony...
> Prospects
> 
> We still growing holla at one of us.
> Currently looking to grow in West TX 806 and South TX
> 
> S.A and Houston area hit up one of our TX members for more info
> 
> 
> :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *


hey hey hey. We aint all as big as R.O. fool!


----------



## 817Lowrider

You forgot the banner chad!


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 11:07 PM~11193149
> *ahahahahahahahahah  no...
> hey hey hey. We aint all as big as R.O. fool!
> *


dont take it to heart just hve n some fun but i will take her lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 27 2008, 11:10 PM~11193172
> *dont take it to heart just hve n some fun but i will take her lol
> *


Its all good. me and chad are cool. Im bout to hand his ass to him when I break out but Ill be sure to drink his beer again. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 11:11 PM~11193181
> *Its all good. me and chad are cool. Im bout to hand his ass to him when I break out but Ill be sure to drink his beer again. :biggrin:
> *


u go ahead and keep thinking your gonna hand me my ass.....







i would say im gonna hand you your ass........................................but my wheelbarrow has a flat...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 11:13 PM~11193194
> *go ahead and  hand me my ass.....
> I know I am a long shot to beat Deep Brown but damn i will try...... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


fixed it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 11:17 PM~11193226
> *so Chad, now that i see what you are working with, i will go ahead and make necessary changes to try and compete with you.....
> *




FIX.T.............


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW+Jul 27 2008, 11:17 PM~11193223-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice banner.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Jul 27 2008, 11:19 PM~11193240
> *FIX.T.............
> *


name of the game


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

name of the game is finish yo bike homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

edit owned

or not. came out nice jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 08:09 PM~11201558
> *edit owned
> 
> or not. came out nice jon
> *


far from done my little grasshopper


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11201570
> *far from done my little grasshopper
> *


wtf? lmao


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 08:11 PM~11201575
> *wtf? lmao
> *


better then a clubhopper right????????????//


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:11 PM~11201582
> *better then a clubhopper  right????????????//
> *


whos hoppin?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 08:12 PM~11201587
> *whos hoppin?
> *


i dunno you tell me


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:13 PM~11201593
> *i dunno you tell me
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:04 PM~11201521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 28 2008, 08:22 PM~11201684
> *BAD ASS
> *


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11201570
> *far from done my little grasshopper
> *


im just wondering where the fuck you get LITTLE from






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11201843
> *im just wondering where the fuck you get LITTLE from
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


STAY TALKING SHIT!!!!
and people wonder why you are "HATED BY MANY"



ahahahahah


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11201843
> *im just wondering where the fuck you get LITTLE from
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 28 2008, 08:35 PM~11201843
> *im just wondering where the fuck you get LITTLE from
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cuz we ROLLERZ hes not :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:37 PM~11201866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chad get this fool a shirt. :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11201877
> *chad get this fool a shirt. :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11201877
> *chad get this fool a shirt. :uh:
> *


guess i shoulda sent it in the same package with his plaque :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 08:38 PM~11201877
> *chad get this fool a shirt. :uh:
> *


naw he slow


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11201918
> *naw he slow
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11201906
> *guess i shoulda sent it in the same package with his plaque  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more pics later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP JON!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jul 29 2008, 07:34 AM~11204650
> *WATS UP JON!
> *


makin a living over here


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 09:39 PM~11201904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 bath time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2008, 01:08 AM~11198877
> *name of the game is finish yo bike homie
> *


Ouch :roflmao: :biggrin: 

Well he's tryin, with a little help from TNT he'll be on his way


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 06:37 AM~11201861
> *STAY TALKING SHIT!!!!
> and people wonder why you are "HATED BY MANY"
> ahahahahah
> *


Wahahaahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2008, 03:24 PM~11216380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

stripe it and its done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2008, 04:37 PM~11217015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT A PART OF MY CAR


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 31 2008, 04:14 AM~11219274
> *IS THAT A PART OF MY CAR
> *


:loco: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 30 2008, 06:14 PM~11219274
> *IS THAT A PART OF MY CAR
> *


no its your athletic supporter cup


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW+Jul 31 2008, 04:14 AM~11219274-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT A PART OF MY CAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey man can you email me the specs like you did last time when you get them ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 05:34 AM~11219941
> *no its your athletic supporter cup
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

specs for what??


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 05:49 AM~11220076
> *specs for what??
> *


reservation


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2008, 10:00 PM~11220169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U ARE A BAD BOY


----------



## 2lowsyn

THATS THE WATER AFECT RIGHT . looks real cool 
i was told once how to do it . can you give me a run down on how you do it ? i want to make sure i know how.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 30 2008, 08:13 PM~11220267
> *THATS THE WATER AFECT RIGHT . looks real cool
> i was told once how to do it . can you give me a run down on how you do it ? i want to make sure i know how.
> *


its a secret from new zeland :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 02:23 PM~11169036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS HOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, hot$tuff5964

ROOOOLLLLLEEEERRRZZZZZ


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 24 2008, 08:47 PM~11172093
> *AND THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THIS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn here WEGO again


----------



## hotstuff5964

those new zealand fools know all the good tricks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 30 2008, 08:22 PM~11220350
> *those new zealand fools know all the good tricks
> *


hell yea they do


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11220349
> *damn here WEGO again
> *


I THINK YOU SHOULD GIVE A CLASS OR GET THE new zeland GUYS TO COME DOWN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 30 2008, 08:24 PM~11220373
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD GIVE A CLASS OR GET THE new zeland  GUYS TO COME DOWN
> *


ill call margaritoville to see when they are available


----------



## hotstuff5964

those guys got their hands full right now :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2008, 08:22 PM~11220349
> *damn here WEGO again
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

GES


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 06:42 PM~11237510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


t
t
t
fo the kandy shop


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

any update on the frame homie did u get the other m/o


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 1 2008, 05:45 PM~11237542
> *any update on the frame homie did u get the other m/o
> *


yea i got it today
thankx


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 06:46 PM~11237551
> *yea i got it today
> thankx
> *


you know how i do it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 1 2008, 05:48 PM~11237564
> *you know how i do it
> *


i never worry about you when it comes to money homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

AND GET READY FOR MY 16 INCH RADICAL PROJECT ALSO HOMIE


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> i need a pair of these


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> i need a pair of these
> 
> 
> 
> let me nkow when your ready. ill do em for you
Click to expand...


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 06:59 PM~11237644
> *let me nkow when your ready. ill do em for you
> *


you can make them?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11237653
> *you can make them?
> *


yes sir. i make alot of stuff


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 06:30 PM~11237834
> *yes sir. i make alot of stuff
> *


 :biggrin: did you strip that frame?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 07:30 PM~11237834
> *yes sir. i make alot of stuff
> *


pm me a price


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pm sent


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 09:35 PM~11238288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ftw is this thing? 

whatever it is, its pretty damn kool :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 1 2008, 07:44 PM~11238342
> *ftw is this thing?
> 
> whatever it is, its pretty damn kool  :biggrin:
> *


a credit board :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

sweet :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

TTT


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2008, 08:35 PM~11238288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man look at the paint on dat green one.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Aug 26 2006, 07:30 AM~6046817
> *MOVIE STARS AND ROLLERZ WALK ON RED CARPET CAUSE THEY'RE FAMOUS I WALK ON TOILET PAPER CAUSE IM THE SHIT!!! :0  :0  :biggrin: J/K GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOP
> *


ahahah thats funny


----------



## SLOLOW

JON MY SON IS LIKE ME HE LEFT HIS HAT AT THE SHOP


----------



## boricua87

Sup Jon,Nice work cant wait till I send you my car.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 2 2008, 05:10 PM~11243158
> *JON MY SON IS LIKE ME HE LEFT HIS HAT AT THE SHOP
> *


like father like son


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 2 2008, 07:10 PM~11243158
> *JON MY SON IS LIKE ME HE LEFT HIS HAT AT THE SHOP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 







that shits mine now.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2008, 09:12 PM~11244257
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> that shits mine now.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not that son :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 2 2008, 05:25 PM~11243219
> *Sup Jon,Nice work cant wait till I send you my car.
> *


lets do it


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2008, 11:12 PM~11244257
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> that shits mine now.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL GIVE YOU THAT HAT U WANT


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 3 2008, 11:18 AM~11246412
> *I WILL GIVE YOU THAT HAT U WANT
> *


what's the catch????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2008, 11:23 AM~11246428
> *what's the catch?????  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


NOTHING


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 3 2008, 11:29 AM~11246460
> *NOTHING
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: ..............................UMMM.........................OK


----------



## TonyO

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

Just to let you know john their's gonna be an eairly move in friday from 5-10. If you would rather set up then if not theirs still saturday. Just letting you know if you didn't already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2008, 12:22 PM~11247311
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

AND MORE TO COME :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2008, 09:54 PM~11249753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## RollinBlue

da suspense is killin me john :cheesy: :roflmao: 
seeing them bikes makes me wonder how great mines gona be


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 4 2008, 02:26 PM~11256557
> *da suspense is killin me john  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> seeing them bikes makes me wonder how great mines gona be
> *


2 weeks ill start yours. got ideas that havent been done for yours


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 07:28 PM~11258779
> *2 weeks ill start yours. got ideas that havent been done for yours
> *


WHAT HAPPENED WIH THE FLAKE DOG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 4 2008, 06:30 PM~11258803
> *WHAT HAPPENED WIH THE FLAKE DOG
> *


its on the bike already. cleared and ready to go to next step :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 07:45 PM~11259010
> *its on the bike already. cleared and ready to go to next step :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 08:28 PM~11258779
> *2 weeks ill start yours. got ideas that havent been done for yours
> *


ohh shit i pmed u something let me know what you think


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 4 2008, 07:24 PM~11259534
> *ohh shit i pmed u something let me know what you think
> *


will work with my design good


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got some sweet parts designs.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 08:34 PM~11260368
> *I got some sweet parts designs.
> *


post em up *****


----------



## 817Lowrider

1 sec


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

next week meangene. progress pics coming :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

I got more but I am holding on to them


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 10:28 PM~11260307
> *will work with my design good
> *


perfect now to start getting them cutt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 4 2008, 11:03 PM~11260682
> *perfect now to start getting them cutt
> *


let me see them


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:08 PM~11260725
> *let me see them
> *


no no no not ready to yet


----------



## 817Lowrider

dont be a bitch foll pm em


----------



## RollinBlue

lol ill show them to you as soon as i pay jusdeez for em that way i can acutally say there mine


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 4 2008, 11:13 PM~11260782
> *lol ill show them to you as soon as i pay jusdeez for em that way i can acutally say there mine
> *


should have hit me up for some designs fool. I got a set for you pretty bad ass tooo. chad saw them. and mine are free lol


----------



## RollinBlue

ok sent them just cuz u hooked it up on the frame foo


----------



## 817Lowrider

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: juangotti, *JUSTDEEZ*, SLOLOW, chris23
:cheesy: :biggrin: what up foolio


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:14 PM~11260794
> *should have hit me up for some designs fool. I got a set for you pretty bad ass tooo. chad saw them. and mine are free lol
> *


cant do shit with just designs. need .dwg or .dxf files.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11260885
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: juangotti, JUSTDEEZ, SLOLOW, chris23
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  what up foolio
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11260887
> *cant do shit with just designs.  need .dwg or .dxf files.
> *


I know m just messing with you fool.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 4 2008, 11:21 PM~11260887
> *cant do shit with just designs.  need .dwg or .dxf files.
> *


its a visual start....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2008, 11:23 PM~11260902
> *its a visual start....
> *


and this i know


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP TONY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks like alot of rain today :angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:15 AM~11262914
> *looks like alot of rain today :angry:  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 08:15 AM~11262914
> *looks like alot of rain today :angry:  :angry:
> *


fuck that, i got too much shit to do. gonna have to take it inside


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 5 2008, 10:14 AM~11263396
> *fuck that, i got too much shit to do. gonna have to take it inside
> *


yeah, you better take that shit inside....


----------



## 87 SS

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 5 2008, 08:14 AM~11263396
> *fuck that, i got too much shit to do. gonna have to take it inside
> *


water dont hurt :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 5 2008, 03:55 PM~11267471
> *
> *


got it homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 04:41 PM~11267349
> *water dont hurt :biggrin:
> *



of course not.....it dnt hurt when ur wet sanding huh


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 5 2008, 04:04 PM~11267583
> *of course not.....it dnt hurt when ur wet sanding huh
> *


water good. just not in baytown i guess :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 04:56 PM~11267483
> *got it homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 08:15 AM~11263405
> *yeah, you better take a shit inside....
> *


damn


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 11:14 PM~11260794
> *should have hit me up for some designs fool. I got a set for you pretty bad ass tooo. chad saw them. and mine are free lol
> *


let me c 

just for the hell of it but i already got the deal done with justdeez


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 6 2008, 03:08 AM~11268224
> *let me c
> 
> just for the hell of it but i already got the deal done with justdeez
> *


who you going to for parts?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 07:10 PM~11268241
> *who you going to for parts?
> *


waiting to pay justdeez and get the cads most likely you just gotta get my funds in order


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 6 2008, 03:15 AM~11268289
> *waiting to pay justdeez and get the cads most likely you just gotta get my funds in order
> *


Word well when you see Funkytown's bike and SA Rollerz bike you'll see the quality and crazy ass parts I can do for you. If you're getting the CAD from JustDeez they're sure to come out good :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

already seen thier bikes bro just havent seen the new parts in person but me likes


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 06:01 PM~11267527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CAR


----------



## RollinBlue

x2


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 5 2008, 07:27 PM~11268389
> *already seen thier bikes bro just havent seen the new parts in person but me likes
> *


never got the new parts.......too much $$$$$     





i aint a baller like you, havent figured out how to "male it rain" yet



ill get em next year though and ill be ready then.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

just go outside and pick it from the RO Money Tree


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 5 2008, 07:45 PM~11268545
> *just go outside and pick it from the RO Money Tree
> *


mine died     




got greedy and put too much fertilizer on it and killed it......(you know i get that fertilizer and shit for free :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## RollinBlue

planted my money tree never even sprouted that why i make it rain so it will try to grow


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 5 2008, 07:45 PM~11268545
> *just go outside and pick it from the RO Money Tree
> *


ahahah fo real!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 07:59 PM~11268659
> *ahahah fo real!!!
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 08:00 PM~11268671
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


balla status!!


----------



## RollinBlue

x2 Rollerz be sippin that expensive ass coROna i gota stick with my keystone :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 5 2008, 08:11 PM~11268755
> *x2  Rollerz be sippin that expensive ass coROna i gota stick with my keystone :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


capitalization error in there.


----------



## RollinBlue

you know you gotta spell it in thier way or if not they wont know what the hell im talking bout


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 6 2008, 04:11 AM~11268755
> *x2  Rollerz be sippin that expensive ass coROna i gota stick with my keystone :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RollinBlue

:yessad:


----------



## sic713




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 5 2008, 05:17 PM~11268314
> *Word well when you see Funkytown's bike and SA Rollerz bike you'll see the quality and crazy ass parts I can do for you.  If you're getting the CAD from JustDeez they're sure to come out good :thumbsup:
> *


my sons bike will be done in about a month :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 04:31 AM~11268963
> *my sons bike will be done  in about a month :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 08:31 PM~11268963
> *my sons bike will be done  in about a month :biggrin:
> *


I THINK IT WILL TAKE MORE TIME THAN THAT JUST MY 2 CENTS CAUSE THATS ALL I GOT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 5 2008, 06:49 PM~11269139
> *I THINK IT WILL TAKE MORE TIME THAN THAT JUST MY 2 CENTS CAUSE THATS ALL I GOT
> *


can i borrow half :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Aug 5 2008, 08:14 PM~11268791
> *you know you gotta spell it in thier way or if not they wont know what the hell im talking bout
> *


you know what man, you can take the bullshit somewhere else homie, and if you gotta problem you know where i live, i was just trying to hit you up and see whats up, show you knw hard feelings, but leave the bullshit off my homeboys topic...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11269310
> *you know what man, you can take the bullshit somewhere else homie, and if you gotta problem you know where i live, i was just trying to hit you up and see whats up, show you knw hard feelings, but leave the bullshit off my homeboys topic...
> *


Chad tryin box?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 09:07 PM~11269320
> *Chad tryin box?
> *


nope just letting him know...i got better things to do than sit here and try to be an e-banger....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

juangotti, SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, SLOLOW

whos outa place here????????????????????/


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 09:08 PM~11269323
> *nope just letting him know...i got better things to do than sit here and try to be an e-banger....
> *


dont hate on me and Tony


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 09:08 PM~11269326
> *juangotti, SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, SLOLOW
> 
> whos outa place here????????????????????/
> *


1 deep ***** I aint scared!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11267596
> *water good. just not in baytown i guess :biggrin:
> *


nothing but clear skys now.......... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 09:10 PM~11269336
> *1 deep ***** I aint scared!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah, 1 deep, but your big ass counts as three, so its even... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 08:07 PM~11269931
> *yeah, 1 deep, but your big ass counts as three, so its even... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11269931
> *yeah, 1 deep, but your big ass counts as three, so its even... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


handle up son!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11269952
> *handle up son!!!!!!
> *


you might get what you wish for alot sooner then you think :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

and what it tha?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2008, 09:04 PM~11270602
> *and what it tha?
> *


 :guns: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 5 2008, 11:52 PM~11271983
> *:guns:                :dunno:
> *


glad we on same page


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 03:39 PM~11272514
> *glad we on same page
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## OLDHAM

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP BROTHERZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

JON CAME OUT BAD ASS ON MY BACK WINDOW


----------



## ClassicPlayer

The new paint looks nice on the Imp SLOWLOW


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11279431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this BabyLac.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Aug 6 2008, 10:47 PM~11280007
> *The new paint looks nice on the Imp SLOWLOW
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 09:58 PM~11279431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11280390
> *thats whats up!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


looks better huh?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2008, 07:22 PM~11292920
> *looks better huh?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11279431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I would of put some of like these but in 20s or 22s


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its not done yet


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 8 2008, 11:10 AM~11293955
> *I would of put some of like these but in 20s or 22s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw.. i liked the old rims it had


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 8 2008, 11:55 PM~11299285
> *naw.. i liked the old rims it had
> *


spokes are better


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this one for you juan


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 10:49 AM~11300777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one for you juan
> *


and you know what we got coming tonight


----------



## AMB1800

so TonyO is gonna compete in 16" street now? :dunno: or is it from someone else now?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2008, 12:54 PM~11300802
> *so TonyO is gonna compete in 16" street now? :dunno: or is it from someone else now?
> *


he fucked up the pirate bike really bad, i told him to fix it, he said fuck it, and junked it....    guess you can do that when your TonyO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 11:01 AM~11300844
> *he fucked up the pirate bike really bad, i told him to fix it, he said fuck it, and junked it....      guess you can do that when your TonyO
> *


throw it in the gutta and go to texas and buy anotha :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11300933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice. any closeups of the setup?

hotstuff display?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 9 2008, 11:44 AM~11301032
> *nice.  any closeups of the setup?
> 
> hotstuff display?
> *


yea later tonight ot tomorrow

yes sir hottstuff display. only the best around here


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:46 PM~11301044
> *yea later tonight ot tomorrow
> 
> yes  sir hottstuff display. only the best around here
> *


dude got skills


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 9 2008, 11:47 AM~11301048
> *dude got skills
> *


yes he does


----------



## hotstuff5964

that shit cleaned up nice :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 9 2008, 01:00 PM~11301363
> *that shit cleaned up nice :biggrin:
> *


you the man


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 9 2008, 03:00 PM~11301363
> *that shit cleaned up nice :biggrin:
> *


whats the price of your displays...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 9 2008, 03:00 PM~11301363
> *that shit cleaned up nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot bRO.....hotstuff displays, the best that money can buy......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 01:06 PM~11301392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tHATS A NICE DISPLAY JOHN


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 03:06 PM~11301392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


luv that blue...whats that material called!

color brand...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 01:08 PM~11301404
> *luv that blue...whats that material called!
> 
> color brand...
> *


i dunno ask hottstuff. hes the man


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:08 PM~11301404
> *luv that blue...whats that material called!
> 
> color brand...
> *


just a blue micro velvet, dont know the actual name.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Mad props to Kandy Shop and Chad for getting down on the bike that bitch is nice. had me going back to the drawing board. lol and Margie that display is killa!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11301428
> *Mad props to Kandy  Shop and Chad for getting down on the bike that bitch is nice. had me going back to the drawing board. lol and Margie that display is killa!!!!!!
> *


X1000

them displays really complete the bikes! ADD THAT EXTRA EXTRA!!! HELLA NICE!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 01:12 PM~11301428
> *Mad props to Kandy  Shop and Chad for getting down on the bike that bitch is nice. had me going back to the drawing board. lol and Margie that display is killa!!!!!!
> *


thankx dawg.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11301428
> *Mad props to Kandy  Shop and Chad for getting down on the bike that bitch is nice. had me going back to the drawing board. lol and Margie that display is killa!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie....so you coming over tonight...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11301525
> *thanks homie....so you coming over tonight...
> *


dont know my bro wants to go out. we might hit the club or something


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 01:42 PM~11301551
> *dont know my bro wants to go out. we might hit the club or something
> *


where ROLLERZ are is where the club is


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2008, 04:06 PM~11301651
> *where ROLLERZ are is where the club is
> *


ha


----------



## SLOLOW

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ill be back tomorrow afternoon. doin some work in ft worth


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2008, 07:15 PM~11309240
> *ill be back tomorrow afternoon. doin some work in ft worth
> *


SOME PRISON RELATED WORK? JUST ASKING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 07:53 PM~11309678
> *SOME PRISON RELATED WORK? JUST ASKING
> *


no , just stackin more paper *****. is darin telling you what to say?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NAH WHY YOU LIKE THE WAY HE TALKS TO YOU LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11309712
> *NAH WHY YOU LIKE THE WAY HE TALKS TO YOU LOL
> *


keep talkin shit, ill make you change your sig again


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2008, 08:00 PM~11309776
> *keep talkin shit, ill make you change your sig again
> *


YOU DIDNT CHANGE IT I DID AND WHAT, AND NOW!!! YOU DONT LIKE THE SHIT TALKING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 08:01 PM~11309792
> *YOU DIDNT CHANGE IT I DID AND WHAT, AND NOW!!! YOU DONT LIKE THE SHIT TALKING
> *


i enjoy it. all your doing is pinning my topic


----------



## luxuriousloc's

hows the fenders coming along


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 10 2008, 08:10 PM~11309937
> *hows the fenders coming along
> *


ill be back in san antoni tomorrow back to work. ill knock em out this week to ship em to you


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11309965
> *ill be back in san antoni tomorrow back to work. ill knock em out this week to ship em to you
> *


did you get that adress i sent you to ship to.its not to me its to sic


----------



## Str8crazy80

nice meeting you the other day john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 11 2008, 07:21 AM~11313140
> *nice meeting you the other day john
> *


same here homie


----------



## meangene

wutz good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Aug 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11316528
> *wutz good
> *


 your trike asap :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

back to work today :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pics coming in a few min. stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

a little somethin in my spare time in ft worth


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bout time. fuckin alez stalling on the pics!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

time to finish the trike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 07:27 PM~11328343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to finish the trike
> *


hell ya, its coming back to live :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 07:22 PM~11328294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little somethin in my spare time in ft worth
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by meangene_@Aug 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11328500
> *hell ya, its coming back to live :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it never died homie, just took a good nap


----------



## bad news

why did you paint it blue and then paint it green does the blue give some type of affect ?  it stand out alot better than blue


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 12 2008, 09:07 PM~11329367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did you paint it blue and then paint it green does the blue give some type of affect ?   it stand out alot better than blue
> *


its called kandy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11328369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

come by and check it out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:06 PM~11336187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS FROM THE GREEN ONE (MINE)
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 13 2008, 04:18 PM~11336283
> *
> *


yes sir


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> :0 NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more coming soon


----------



## TonyO

Damn that bike looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## REC

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:34 PM~11337878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a close up of the sprocket?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

tony s got a good one


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 14 2008, 05:38 AM~11337922
> *got a close up of the sprocket?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx tony


----------



## Str8crazy80

what ever happend to thoes faced pedals it had?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 14 2008, 01:19 PM~11342996
> *what ever happend to thoes faced pedals it had?
> *


don't even ask :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 07:29 PM~11328369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats tight


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11344344
> *:0 thats tight
> *


I KNOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 14 2008, 11:19 AM~11342996
> *what ever happend to thoes faced pedals it had?
> *


chromeshop lost em.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 13 2008, 09:01 PM~11338821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BOBO

WHATS UP TO ALL MY ROLLERZONLY BROTHERS....................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Aug 14 2008, 07:20 PM~11347244
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY ROLLERZONLY BROTHERS....................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Aug 14 2008, 09:20 PM~11347244
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY ROLLERZONLY BROTHERS....................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wassup BoBo...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 01:41 PM~11344344
> *:0 thats tight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP BROTHERZ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 15 2008, 12:43 PM~11352523
> *SUP BROTHERZ....
> *


wow you responded without a pic of your trike???? good job homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 05:58 PM~11354101
> *wow  you responded without a pic of your trike????  good job homie
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon i have been work n alot see you on monday


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 05:58 PM~11354101
> *wow  you responded without a pic of your trike????  good job homie
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 05:58 PM~11354101
> *wow  you responded without a pic of your trike????  good job homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2008, 07:24 PM~11354631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i question the authenticity of this photo :scrutinize:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11355121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Roy you're like Picasso behind that camera

nice pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

my display looks like shit compared to your guys


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11355072
> *i question the authenticity of this photo :scrutinize:
> *


I just scr prnt. No funny biz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 15 2008, 08:24 PM~11355874
> *my display looks like shit compared to your guys
> *


if you got deep pockets you can have one too


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2006, 09:39 PM~5997704
> *AROUND 650
> *


sounds fair!

awesome turn around!! good quality.... does that includes materials and fabrication?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 15 2008, 09:50 PM~11356546
> *sounds fair!
> 
> awesome turn around!! good quality.... does that includes materials and fabrication?
> *


what was this for?


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 07:26 AM~11358132
> *what was this for?
> *


DISPLAY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 16 2008, 12:10 PM~11359253
> *DISPLAY
> *


yea right


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:uh: :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964

nice ass


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 16 2008, 05:17 PM~11360869
> *nice ass
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

T
T
T
FOR THE KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11361635
> *T
> T
> T
> FOR THE KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 09:26 AM~11358132
> *what was this for?
> *


for some reason yesterday, i thought this was on the last page..didnt realise it was the first...when i responded....

it was just a response for your prices...


----------



## hotstuff5964

look what i found in off topic :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 17 2008, 07:17 PM~11367424
> *look what i found in off topic :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn my impala :0


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11362734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotdamn :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:04 PM~11375463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BONITO CULO


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 18 2008, 06:22 PM~11375620
> *BONITO CULO
> *


COMO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 16 2008, 04:34 AM~11355121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's my bike? :dunno: Damn is that when DallasLowridergirl hopped on and started riding it around? :angry:


----------



## toxiconer




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 05:31 PM~11375685
> *Where's my bike? :dunno:  Damn is that when DallasLowridergirl hopped on and started riding it around?  :angry:
> *


no thats when you were still in assembly :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2008, 04:14 AM~11376056
> *no thats when you were still in assembly :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

hell yea you had every nut and bolt in a bag


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 19 2008, 08:52 AM~11379324
> *hell yea you had every nut and bolt in a bag
> *


Wahahaha you saw that? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:37 AM~11380537
> *Wahahaha  you saw that?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i saw it


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 19 2008, 05:48 PM~11380578
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: i saw it
> *


You helped me put it all together :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 10:01 AM~11380654
> *You helped me put it all together  :cheesy:
> *


'cause you're my dawg..... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:58 PM~11354101
> *wow  you responded without a pic of your trike????  good job homie
> *


THAT'S FUNNY LOL.
BROTHERZ ALREADY 
POSTED IT UP FOR ME NO NEED
FOR ME TO DO IT .........................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:58 AM~11382646
> *THAT'S FUNNY LOL.
> BROTHERZ ALREADY
> POSTED IT UP FOR ME NO NEED
> FOR ME TO DO IT .........................
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, juangotti, TonyO

my ****** :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 09:26 AM~11391596
> *SA ROLLERZ,  juangotti, TonyO
> 
> my ******  :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget me :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 10:33 AM~11392888
> *Dont forget me :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


you goin ROLLERZ too???? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 02:28 PM~11404348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks nice, are you going to catch the inside next.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i do that last


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 02:42 PM~11404479
> *i do that last
> *


Can I do the chic in the pic??? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

fuckin Sara :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Aug 21 2008, 03:19 PM~11404791
> *Can I do the chic in the pic???  :biggrin:
> *


no thats my wife :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 03:28 PM~11404348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOHN GETS DOWN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 21 2008, 03:54 PM~11405083
> *JOHN GETS DOWN
> *


almost done homie. what you got lined up after the red one


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 04:55 PM~11405095
> *almost done homie. what you got lined up after the red one
> *


ILL LET U KNOW FOR SURE YOU KNOW HOW ON DA LOW GETS DOWN TRYING TO BUILD ONLY SHOW BIKES. :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11405123
> *ILL LET U KNOW FOR SURE YOU  KNOW HOW ON DA LOW GETS DOWN TRYING TO BUILD ONLY SHOW BIKES. :0
> *


only way to go


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

LIKE I SAID JUST TAKE YOURE TIME ON THE RED FRAME REALLY GET DOWN ON IT.O YEA AND NO SNEEK PEEKS HOMIE PM ME THE DETAILS AND PICZ ON MY FRAME.THNKS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11405142
> *LIKE I SAID JUST TAKE YOURE TIME ON THE RED FRAME REALLY GET DOWN ON IT.O YEA AND NO SNEEK PEEKS HOMIE PM ME THE DETAILS AND PICZ ON MY FRAME.THNKS
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11397292
> *you goin ROLLERZ too???? :0
> *


 :no: not that i know of.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 22 2008, 12:19 AM~11408688
> *:no: not that i know of.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 09:26 AM~11391596
> *SA ROLLERZ,  juangotti, TonyO
> 
> my ******  :biggrin:
> *


you know this.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11397292
> *you goin ROLLERZ too???? :0
> *


ahh hell na


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 22 2008, 05:34 AM~11409869
> *SUP JON
> *


whaz up big dawg? ready for temple?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2008, 02:28 PM~11404348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it me or is that bike pretty big?


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 21 2008, 03:36 PM~11404951
> *fuckin Sara  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: You know it!! Is everyone going to Temple?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Aug 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11412614
> *:biggrin:  You know it!! Is everyone going to Temple?
> *


shit to be honest i don't think anybody is going, aside from john, roy, and baby lac of course. I mentioned it at the last meeting and everybody was like :| im gonna try and go, not sure yet


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:07 AM~11409950
> *whaz up big dawg? ready for temple?
> *


READY AND I NEED A DAY OFF


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11412460
> *is it me or is that bike pretty big?
> *


U ARE PROBABLY TOO SHORT


----------



## MiKLO

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

clear tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn this thing wont leave :uh: show in 2 days


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:03 PM~11414891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


Damn now that shit is hard homie...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

is turntable ready homie??????


----------



## hotstuff5964

hey that shits almost done, should be finished by like 2 or 3 at the latest.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 22 2008, 06:12 PM~11414960
> *hey that shits almost done, should be finished by like 2 or 3 at the latest.
> *


2 or 3 in the morning?


----------



## hotstuff5964

nah in the afternoon :roflmao: :roflmao: 


the material barely got here yesterday at like 5, and i was busy so i just started on it today.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:11 PM~11414959
> *is turntable ready homie??????
> *


U know it homie


----------



## Waco

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:03 PM~11414891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


NICE FADES! i like the color combo!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2008, 06:21 PM~11415043
> *NICE FADES! i like the color combo!
> *


gonna look good tomorrow when its cleared


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:22 PM~11415051
> *gonna look good tomorrow when its cleared
> *


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 09:03 PM~11414891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


PA SU PUTA MADRE!!!!!!!!
ESTA FIRRRRRRME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 22 2008, 06:45 PM~11415233
> *PA SU PUTA MADRE!!!!!!!!
> ESTA FIRRRRRRME
> *


i hope that was a good thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

BADD ASS JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Paint and graphics really bring out the body work in that frame :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 02:53 AM~11423013
> *Paint and graphics really bring out the body work in that frame :thumbsup:
> *


YEP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 12:53 AM~11423013
> *Paint and graphics really bring out the body work in that frame :thumbsup:
> *


like kandy?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11419858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS WORK BRO ...........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 25 2008, 04:37 PM~11435071
> *SICK ASS WORK BRO ...........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2008, 04:48 AM~11436441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :around:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 08:48 PM~11436441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 08:44 PM~11436399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you uising to spray your fades?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11437123
> *what are you uising to spray your fades?
> *


water


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 09:47 PM~11437133
> *water
> *


gun?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 07:47 PM~11437141
> *gun?
> *


spray can homie


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 09:48 PM~11437158
> *:biggrin:
> spray can homie
> *



.........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 07:48 PM~11436441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


looks nice almost looking like a tank we are doing


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 09:48 PM~11437158
> *:biggrin:
> spray can homie
> *


highly suggest this homie!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2008, 07:58 PM~11437339
> *highly suggest this homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you really think i use a spray can? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 10:00 PM~11437366
> *you really think i use a spray can? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713

got those fenders today..

did you spray a silver base over it or something..

oh and issac jacked me for the red towels or whateva they are..what are they,shop towels..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 08:07 PM~11437462
> *got those fenders today..
> 
> did you spray a silver base over it or something..
> 
> oh and issac jacked me for the red towels or whateva they are..what are they,shop towels..
> *


i started to lol wrong ones
no they are dinner napkins. hope he dont use thinner on them , they will bleed red


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 08:15 PM~11437595
> *i started to lol wrong ones
> no they are dinner napkins. hope he dont use thinner on them , they will bleed red
> *


lol..
i dunno what he plans to use them for.maybe to wipe his ass...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

i only took half....lol.....i dnt paint but could come n handy at the shop n stuff


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 25 2008, 08:59 PM~11438110
> *i only took half....lol.....i dnt paint but could come n handy at the shop n stuff
> *


or for the bar b que this friday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

or maybe hes gonna clean my bike for me in austin :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2008, 06:33 PM~11436304
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## TonyO

:rant:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 26 2008, 01:59 PM~11443495
> *:rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whaz up roy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

12 inch fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 28 2008, 05:27 AM~11458854
> *SUP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you up early :0


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 06:41 AM~11459119
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHAT IT DO FAMILY ......


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 06:19 PM~11454156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :0 lookin good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 04:19 PM~11454156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did you do more body work to that 16" frame ? what color is going to be ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 04:55 PM~11464291
> *did you do more body work to that  16" frame ? what color is going to be ?
> *


which one?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 04:56 PM~11464308
> *which one?
> *


which frame is that ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 04:57 PM~11464314
> *which frame is that ?
> *


you talkin bout the red one?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 05:03 PM~11464350
> *you talkin bout the red one?
> *


yes thats it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 28 2008, 05:05 PM~11464366
> *yes thats it?
> *


no its a street bike


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11464378
> *no its a street bike
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2008, 05:19 PM~11454156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 inch fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 06:06 PM~11464375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 28 2008, 05:23 PM~11464511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 05:06 PM~11464375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS BIKE BROTHERZ .....


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 05:06 PM~11464375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAM MAN THATS FLIPPIN NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy:


----------



## SLOLOW

R U WORK N ON SAT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 29 2008, 07:59 PM~11475301
> *R U WORK N ON SAT
> *


yes sir


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 29 2008, 10:07 PM~11475374
> *yes sir
> *


GOOD I AM OFF SAT SUN MON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 29 2008, 08:09 PM~11475390
> *GOOD I AM OFF SAT SUN MON
> *


see you there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2008, 06:29 AM~11482599
> *ttt
> *


WAT UP MAYNE'' HOWS IT GOING IN S A :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 07:37 AM~11482738
> *WAT UP MAYNE'' HOWS IT GOING IN S A  :cheesy:
> *


chillin, getting everything ready for vegas


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2008, 07:38 AM~11482741
> *chillin, getting everything ready for vegas
> *


ALREADY ........GOOD LUCK WITH THAT ........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2008, 07:13 PM~11485655
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: DAM!! CANT FIND MY LIGHTER......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

KSK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

tight pic homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2008, 05:32 PM~11491710
> *tight pic homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## MiKLO

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11497235
> *:wave:
> *


x2


----------



## SLOLOW

TTTMFT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant wait to get this top secret stuff done so i can post new pics


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11502463
> *cant wait to get this top secret stuff done so i can post new pics
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

starting to sound like Wicked now.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11502495
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> starting to sound like Wicked now.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11502495
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> starting to sound like Wicked now.... :biggrin:
> *


but my top secret stuff really is. you should know :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2008, 10:16 PM~11502535
> *but my top secret stuff really is. you should know :0
> *


i do


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507921
> *Who all is coming down the night before the show and needs a hotel room???
> *


PM me let me know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:28 PM~11508848
> *PM me let me know
> *


im staying at one of yalls house :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 04:28 PM~11508848
> *PM me let me know
> *


HOTEL?????? YOUR A ROLLER NOW, YOUR HOUSE IS THE HOTEL NOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 3 2008, 02:34 PM~11508927
> *HOTEL?????? YOUR A ROLLER NOW, YOUR HOUSE IS THE HOTEL NOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

WASSUP ROLLERZ .?


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 04:34 PM~11508926
> *im staying at one of yalls house :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 3 2008, 04:34 PM~11508927
> *HOTEL?????? YOUR A ROLLER NOW, YOUR HOUSE IS THE HOTEL NOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 01:51 PM~11518744
> *WASSUP ROLLERZ .?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 03:15 PM~11518345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what????


----------



## LIL PHX

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2008, 05:23 AM~11521433
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 4 2008, 07:23 PM~11521433
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


only if you could see what i see right now :0


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 4 2008, 07:25 PM~11521447
> *:loco:
> *


thats what you do to me!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2008, 05:31 AM~11521518
> *thats what you do to me!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Question... I need to take the chrome off a 16" frame I just picked up, to get the body work started; is sandpaper gonna be good enough to knock that off?


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Sep 4 2008, 09:29 PM~11522721
> *Question... I need to take the chrome off a 16" frame I just picked up, to get the body work started; is sandpaper gonna be good enough to knock that off?
> *


no grind it off


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2008, 04:28 AM~11524309
> *no grind it off
> *


Thanks.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 5 2008, 02:28 AM~11524309
> *no grind it off
> *


X2 CUZ THE WELD HAS TO STICK TO BARE METAL AND NOT ON CHROME


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## hotstuff5964

sup Roy


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 10:35 PM~11537508
> *sup Roy
> *


YOUR CAR IS LOOK N GOOD ITS HOT$TUFF


----------



## hotstuff5964

trying to get on big boy baller status like slolow :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11537564
> *trying to get on big boy baller status like slolow :biggrin:
> *


I THINK IT PASSED SLOLOW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 6 2008, 08:44 PM~11537564
> *trying to get on big boy baller status like slolow :biggrin:
> *


arnt we all? :0


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 05:07 PM~11550305
> *arnt we all? :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SLOLOW

JON I GOT THE ROOMS FOR THE 2OTH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 9 2008, 06:15 PM~11561755
> *JON I GOT THE ROOMS FOR THE 2OTH
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

sup


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 07:08 PM~11562301
> *sup
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:38 PM~11563885
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


why are you posting stupid questions like this?


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 04:52 AM~11565457
> *why are you posting stupid questions like this?
> *


HOW IS IT A STUPID QUESTION, I THINK ITS A LEGIT QUESTION, SERIOUSLY IN ALMOST EVERY TOPIC SOMEBODY IS BEING CONSIDERED A HATER


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 08:07 AM~11566037
> *HOW IS IT A STUPID QUESTION, I THINK ITS A LEGIT QUESTION, SERIOUSLY IN ALMOST EVERY TOPIC SOMEBODY IS BEING CONSIDERED A HATER
> *


and why do you care? ROLLERZ always get hated on. thats the cost to be the boss


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

T
T
T
FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 1 2008, 09:36 AM~11489202
> * KSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD ROLLERZ ....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 03:12 PM~11569308
> *and why do you care? ROLLERZ always get hated on. thats the cost to be the boss
> *


HOW.......THE BOSS OF WHAT????


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 03:12 PM~11569308
> *and why do you care? ROLLERZ always get hated on. thats the cost to be the boss
> *


and i know why , you guys got some fucking off the hook shit going on, i seen ther bike in the sun, set for show . they do have some top of the line shit i wish they wernt ther so i might have a chance but if you stop and look we all want to be at the caleber some day. you guy may be able to beat me any givn sunday, but im glade to loose to you guys. 

looking forward to seeing you guys at any up coming show.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 11 2008, 05:00 AM~11571266
> *HOW.......THE BOSS OF WHAT????
> *


Of lowrider clubs everywhere


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11571266
> *HOW.......THE BOSS OF WHAT????
> *


THEN DONT COME ON HERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:15 PM~11571406
> *Of lowrider clubs everywhere
> *


 :| :| :| :|


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:15 PM~11571406
> *Of lowrider clubs everywhere
> *


Except for Sacramento California.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 05:34 AM~11571604
> *Except for Sacramento California.
> *


eh so we missed a spot? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:38 PM~11571654
> *eh so we missed a spot? :dunno:
> *


ALOT OF SPOTS............ BUT YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GOOD JOB


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 10 2008, 07:29 PM~11571542
> *THEN DONT COME ON HERE
> *


WHY NOT????


----------



## hotstuff5964

you ask too many questions















































:buttkick:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 11 2008, 06:08 AM~11572037
> *you ask too many questions
> :buttkick:
> *


x2


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 09:34 PM~11571604
> *Except for Sacramento California.
> *


sorry homie, last time i checked we had TWO chapters running that bitch....


R.O. Cap City
and 
R.O. Sac Town




get your facts straight homie


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 11 2008, 05:34 AM~11571604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Sacramento California.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 06:15 AM~11572132
> *sorry homie, last time i checked we had TWO chapters running that bitch....
> R.O. Cap City
> and
> R.O. Sac Town
> get your facts straight homie
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

R.O.WNED


----------



## TonyO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, *520_low, *carlosjimenez

WTF it do Mark :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2008, 08:08 PM~11572037
> *you ask too many questions
> :buttkick:
> *


THATS HOW YOU LEARN THINGS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 08:15 PM~11572132
> *sorry homie, last time i checked we had TWO chapters running that bitch....
> R.O. Cap City
> and
> R.O. Sac Town
> get your facts straight homie
> *


great.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 10:40 PM~11572458
> *THATS HOW YOU LEARN THINGS
> *


just remember, there is no stupid questions, just stupid people :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 08:41 PM~11572471
> *great.
> *


wrong again


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11572533
> *just remember, there is no stupid questions, just stupid people :wave:
> *


TRUST ME I KNOW


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 11 2008, 06:45 AM~11572533
> *just remember, there is no stupid questions, just stupid people :wave:
> *


:yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:57 PM~11572695
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 10 2008, 08:45 PM~11572533
> *just remember, there is no stupid questions, just stupid people :wave:
> *


we got one of those in here too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2008, 09:00 PM~11572738
> *we got one of those in here too
> *


A COUPLE ACTUALLY :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 08:26 PM~11572254
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TonyO, 520_low, carlosjimenez
> 
> WTF it do Mark :wave:
> *


whats good tony im jus chillin trying to get ready for the super show...and you whats good out there in AZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 13 2008, 02:33 PM~11594064
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

WATS UP?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Sep 14 2008, 07:59 AM~11598107
> *WATS UP?
> *


gettin projects ready for vegas


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 08:02 AM~11598121
> *gettin projects ready for vegas
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIES............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 14 2008, 09:25 AM~11598518
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIES............
> *


no luck needed. all skill


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 01:47 PM~11599845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did tony run from them girls! :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2008, 01:54 PM~11599893
> *Did tony run from them girls! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new pics in a few :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 07:21 PM~11610418
> *new pics in a few :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11599893
> *Did tony run from them girls! :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON AND TONY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this morning
















this afternoon


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 16 2008, 04:41 AM~11610603
> *SUP JON AND TONY
> *


:wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 09:41 PM~11610604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this afternoon
> *


NICE


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 06:41 PM~11610604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this afternoon
> *


Those look good john! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: im trying i just read the how to book on fenders last night.now if i could just find a book on how to 3d id be good :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11610604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this afternoon
> *


LOOKS STUPID JON I SEE YOU ON WEDS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 15 2008, 07:56 PM~11611289
> *LOOKS STUPID JON I SEE YOU ON WEDS
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy




----------



## TonyO

TTT for a REAL shop


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2008, 11:23 PM~11612292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

TTT for Quality :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11618171
> *TTT for Quality :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 12:31 AM~11617790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's fast on those :around:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

cant wait to see it all together :0


----------



## TonyO

x2


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2008, 03:31 PM~11617790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O nice.I like.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

The 3d. :biggrin:


----------



## meangene

whats going down in da sa town jon :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

lookin good, like that fender design


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11621258
> *cant wait to see it all together :0
> *


FO-SHO...............GOOD YOB :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 about 3 weeks and it will be done


----------



## TonyO

TTT for a REAL shop. Fuck these middlemen who sit on their fat ass all day talking shit from a broke ass appartment living off their fat ass woman :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j242/lac...tAttachment.jpg


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 17 2008, 08:34 AM~11624088
> *http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j242/lac...tAttachment.jpg
> *


wats up? getn more chrome? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

good work


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Sep 17 2008, 10:12 AM~11625382
> *wats up?  getn more chrome? :biggrin:
> *


Changing the Thermostat. :biggrin:


Did you get the Caddy put back together?


----------



## TonyO

LOL 

TTT

Whats up

Nothin

Chillin

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :angry:  :uh:  

Drinking a soda

Watching a movie

Going to bed

Fixed my toilet

Mowed my lawn

Shaved

Chillin

TTT

LOL

He's mad

Yep

Nope

Why?

I dunno

................. and all the other bullshit garbage people post to keep a topic to the top :uh:


----------



## hustler2919

SA THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT 3D.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Sep 17 2008, 03:31 PM~11628039
> *SA THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT 3D.
> *


you ready to get started????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 07:10 PM~11629453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 17 2008, 06:16 PM~11629510
> *damn!
> *


what? :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 08:10 PM~11629453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU R FCK UP JON U NEED SOME HELP THAT LOOKS STUPID


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 17 2008, 08:48 PM~11631052
> *YOU R FCK UP JON U NEED SOME HELP THAT LOOKS STUPID
> *


wtf? :uh:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 10:50 PM~11631072
> *wtf? :uh:
> *


I WILL BE BY THE SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 17 2008, 08:51 PM~11631094
> *I WILL BE  BY THE SHOP
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

CAN WE MAKE MY CAR LIKE THAT


----------



## ClassicPlayer

He said you did an awesome job


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 17 2008, 08:52 PM~11631105
> *CAN WE MAKE MY CAR LIKE THAT
> *


i guess so


----------



## ClassicPlayer

There was a Civic hatch in Lowrider Euro a few years ago that had 3d flames on the front end. Should work on the Imp


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11631116
> *i guess so
> *


THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

THATS FOR MY BIKE RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 17 2008, 08:55 PM~11631151
> *THATS FOR MY BIKE RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


no but close maybe


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, 51gjr

ROLLERZ :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 06:10 PM~11629453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW THOSE ARE SOME NICE FENDERS THERE


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 06:29 AM~11633530
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 


MAYBE YOU SHOULD THINK WHAT YOU TYPE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:uh: :uh: :uh: 



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 17 2008, 10:42 AM~11625669
> *LOL
> 
> TTT
> 
> Whats up
> 
> Nothin
> 
> Chillin
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :angry:    :uh:
> 
> Drinking a soda
> 
> Watching a movie
> 
> Going to bed
> 
> Fixed my toilet
> 
> Mowed my lawn
> 
> Shaved
> 
> Chillin
> 
> TTT
> 
> LOL
> 
> He's mad
> 
> Yep
> 
> Nope
> 
> Why?
> 
> I dunno
> 
> ................. and all the other bullshit garbage people post to keep a topic to the top  :uh:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Sep 18 2008, 06:52 PM~11634273-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD THINK WHAT YOU TYPE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2008, 06:52 PM~11634281
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hey it works for you guys doesnt it? That's your tacticts but at least I'm TTTing a GOOD shop.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 08:55 AM~11634299
> *Hey it works for you guys doesnt it?  That's your tacticts but at least I'm TTTing a GOOD shop.
> *


LOL YEAH ITS FUNNY HOW YOU ALWAYS NOTICE HUH?
ALL YOU THINK ABOUT IS WMW ALWAYS IN OUR TOPIC LOL FUNNY THOUGH


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2008, 03:03 PM~11637309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2008, 04:58 PM~11637261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you and you damn sunkist :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11637296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didnt know they were one sided.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

looking good jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11654090
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie?


----------



## TonyO

Nice work I think they should start callin you DR. 3D :thumbsup:


----------



## meangene

dam i see you dawg, you hurting da comp :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11651606
> *Didnt know they were one sided.
> *


Trike fenders :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 22 2008, 07:51 AM~11663526
> *Nice work I think they should start callin you DR. 3D :thumbsup:
> *


fuck that. i dont need a fake name to hide behind like everyone else


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2008, 04:50 PM~11667858
> *fuck that. i dont need a fake name to hide behind like everyone else
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 22 2008, 04:48 PM~11668468
> *:0  :wave:
> *


whats up playboy?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2008, 05:49 PM~11668477
> *whats up playboy?
> *


NOTHING MUCH WORKING AND WORKING JUST LIKE YOU DAWG


----------



## SLOLOW

GOT IT JON WE R IN :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 22 2008, 06:01 PM~11669226
> *GOT IT JON WE R IN :biggrin:
> *


never doubt you homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ROLLERZ .....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 22 2008, 08:01 PM~11669226
> *GOT IT JON WE R IN :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 




hope you made room for me......





so where we going????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 23 2008, 08:22 PM~11681122
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> hope  you made room for me......
> so where we going?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


h town


----------



## TonyO




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 24 2008, 06:42 AM~11683634
> *h town
> *


im there...when??? Magnificos?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 24 2008, 04:51 PM~11684116
> *im there...when??? Magnificos?
> *


I might go to that show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 24 2008, 06:51 AM~11684116
> *im there...when??? Magnificos?
> *


yep. im goin to take baby lac


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ........


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 24 2008, 07:33 PM~11691024
> *SUP JON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

HAPPY BIRTHDAY bRO!!!! WHERE'S THE PARTY??


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Sep 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11696284
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY bRO!!!! WHERE'S THE PARTY??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 OH SHIT THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GONNA GET DRUNK THIS WEEKEND. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Wut It DO!???? </span>


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 11:24 AM~11696400
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 OH SHIT THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GONNA GET DRUNK THIS WEEKEND.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Are you all coming Saturday nite and if so holla at us and let us know, I'll drag Patdog out the house!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Sep 25 2008, 11:11 AM~11696284
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY bRO!!!! WHERE'S THE PARTY??
> *


I knew that was him in the pic. Just didnt know he had 2 accounts.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHN. Cold CORONA'S Coming Soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Sep 25 2008, 11:38 AM~11696510
> *Are you all coming Saturday nite and if so holla at us and let us know, I'll drag Patdog out the house!! :biggrin:
> *


ill be there sat to work and thats it. no party. today is my b day not sat


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky+Sep 25 2008, 01:38 PM~11696510-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are you all coming Saturday nite and if so holla at us and let us know, I'll drag Patdog out the house!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i talked to Pat earlier....me and my oldest daughter will be there, gonna get there hopefully about 10 in the morning, unload the trailer at your place then me and my daughter are going to the UT game.....should be back at your palce by around 7 or so....hope thats cool. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 03:10 PM~11697521
> *ill be there sat to work and thats it. no party. today is my b day not sat
> *



man sut your ass up.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:10 PM~11697521
> *ill be there sat to work and thats it. no party. today is my b day not sat
> *












JK have a good one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 25 2008, 01:21 PM~11697636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK have a good one
> *


gay ass belgium ******


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 01:16 PM~11697586
> *yeah i talked to Pat earlier....me and my oldest daughter will be there, gonna get there hopefully about 10 in the morning, unload the trailer at your place then me and my daughter are going to the UT game.....should be back at your palce by around 7 or so....hope thats cool.  :biggrin:
> man sut your ass up.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


im not gonna party. im too old for that shit. i thought i was having a heart attack yesterday for reals. i think my dayz are numbered


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 26 2008, 03:06 AM~11699833
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *


x2


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 03:26 PM~11697697
> *im not gonna party. im too old for that shit. i thought i was having a heart attack yesterday for reals. i think my dayz are numbered
> *


MMMM CAN I HAVE YOUR CAR LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 25 2008, 05:45 PM~11700125
> *MMMM CAN I HAVE YOUR CAR LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it i aint nver gonna finish it :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11699833
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11699833
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 11:35 PM~11702560
> *:biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday John


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 10:24 PM~11697682
> *gay ass belgium ******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 04:07 AM~11704332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, AZ WAR CHIEF
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:24 PM~11697682
> *gay ass belgium ******
> *


lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Sep 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11704332-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlife-biker_@Sep 26 2008, 05:05 PM~11704821
> *lol
> *


crazy ass Belginians :roflmao: wahahahaha Dont tell me you guys drink milk out of a bag too just like our crazy Canadian brothers out there? :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker

nope, we oldschool 










:biggrin: 

belgium


----------



## AMB1800

no we have glass bottles and cartons and shit, by the way i'm spanish, just living in this country :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

lmao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Sep 26 2008, 06:49 PM~11705455-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope, we oldschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> belgium
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh damn TTT for the OG bottles damn do you still have milkmen too? :0 Shit I might have to hit you up for some of those bottles as souvineers. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 06:49 PM~11705458
> *no we have glass bottles and cartons and shit, by the way i'm spanish, just living in this country  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


That's whats up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 09:04 AM~11705582
> *Oh damn TTT for the OG bottles  damn do you still have milkmen too?  :0  Shit I might have to hit you up for some of those bottles as souvineers. :thumbsup:
> That's whats up
> *


in the bike section talking about milk is gay


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 26 2008, 05:49 PM~11710138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think someone broke your doors, hood ,and trunk bro :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

those bastards :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

THATS A BAD ASS PIC


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 27 2008, 05:45 AM~11710962
> *THATS A BAD ASS PIC
> *


Did you get my voicemail?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

congrats to all the ROLLERZ wins in austin today


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2008, 07:55 PM~11722749
> *congrats to all the ROLLERZ wins in austin today
> *


ANY UPDATES ON YOURE ART HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale 12 inch


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2008, 06:55 PM~11722749
> *congrats to all the ROLLERZ wins in austin today
> *


X2..................


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 27 2008, 03:49 AM~11710138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Throw some TNT parts on that bitch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:57 PM~11743684
> *Throw some TNT parts on that bitch
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

vegas projects finally done. pics in a week :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 04:30 PM~11747801
> *vegas projects finally done. pics in a week :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 06:28 PM~11752852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 1 2008, 06:28 PM~11752852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2008, 05:08 PM~11762060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    to benefit what????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

me to vegas i hope :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

TTT for a guy who puts his blood, sweat, and tears into everything he builds.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 3 2008, 06:44 AM~11767683
> *TTT for a guy who puts his blood, sweat, and tears into everything he builds.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Str8crazy80

Nice


----------



## LIL PHX

TTT


----------



## TonyO

TTT for a guy who never touched a bike before this year and now is doing some of the best frames and paint jobs out there :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 6 2008, 07:13 AM~11790054
> *TTT for a guy who never touched a bike before this year and now is doing some of the best frames and paint jobs out there :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2008, 10:35 PM~11764854
> *me to vegas i hope :biggrin:
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2008, 07:01 PM~11795917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T
T
T
FOR THIS HOMEBOY CRAZY JOHN NICE FUCKING WORK GOT SNEEK ON FRAME TODAY :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11796071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIC


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got these 12 inch fenders for sale. rear fender was extended 4 inches


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2008, 06:13 PM~11796071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM THOSE ARE SICK :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11796071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

good luck to all in vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

cant wait to see kandy shops pics after vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 9 2008, 06:02 PM~11825942
> *cant wait to see kandy shops pics after vegas
> *


im not going to vegas because alot of customer didnt pay for thier stuff. too bad for them, i still have it all :0


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:10 PM~11827127
> *im not going to vegas because alot of customer didnt pay for thier stuff. too bad for them, i still have it all :0
> *


What you got, I got $$$$ I dont know why people get shit done and then cant pay up.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:14 PM~11827160
> *What you got, I got $$$$ I dont know why people get shit done and then cant pay up.
> *


the dumb asses that couldnt pay went to vegas. priorities messed up


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 08:18 PM~11827200
> *the dumb asses that couldnt pay went to vegas. priorities messed up
> *



So it was, spend more $$$$ and show half assed, then pay what you got built and finish your project huh! IDIOT'S


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

you get a hold of whats his face?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2008, 08:24 PM~11827236
> *you get a hold of whats his face?
> *


mr shit talker himself? hell no.


----------



## hotstuff5964

i could have told you that, he never answers his phone 

i thought maybe he would just ignore ME :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2008, 08:27 PM~11827254
> *i could have told you that, he never answers his phone
> 
> i thought maybe he would just ignore ME :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt the one needing his number. i saw some shitty parts he is gonna put on a bike :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:29 AM~11827268
> *i wasnt the one needing his number. i saw some shitty parts he is gonna put on a bike :0
> *


who dat?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 7 2008, 04:19 AM~11796147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think i know who those belong to


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 08:54 PM~11827475
> *I think i know who those belong to
> *


have you seen them yet? i havent :uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:56 AM~11827488
> *have you seen them yet? i havent :uh:
> *


ill see them tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 08:58 PM~11827514
> *ill see them tomorrow
> *


send me some pics. he wont show me :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:59 AM~11827525
> *send me some pics. he wont show me  :angry:
> *


well damn he barely got them Tuesday. I'll post sneaky pics tomorrow night


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 9 2008, 09:01 PM~11827546
> *well damn he barely got them Tuesday. I'll post sneaky pics tomorrow night
> *


im posting whet i have tomorrow night


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 07:02 AM~11827559
> *im posting whet i have tomorrow night
> *


word :werd:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

You know I'm gonna be sending you pics man. On my way there now. Just got albacrazy NM. I know I lost you on my way out here earlier but we hit a bad spot. Ended up not having a phone for like 3 hours


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 10 2008, 07:17 AM~11827710
> *You know I'm gonna be sending you pics man. On my way there now. Just got albacrazy NM. I know I lost you on my way out here earlier but we hit a bad spot. Ended up not having a phone for like 3 hours
> *


call me when u get in town brotha


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 9 2008, 11:17 PM~11827710
> *You know I'm gonna be sending you pics man. On my way there now. Just got albacrazy NM. I know I lost you on my way out here earlier but we hit a bad spot. Ended up not having a phone for like 3 hours
> *


good luck fokker, drive safe


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2008, 10:18 PM~11827200
> *the dumb asses that couldnt pay went to vegas. priorities messed up
> *


damn


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 9 2008, 09:17 PM~11827710
> *You know I'm gonna be sending you pics man. On my way there now. Just got albacrazy NM. I know I lost you on my way out here earlier but we hit a bad spot. Ended up not having a phone for like 3 hours
> *


cool cant wait to see how my bodywork looks painted :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Ha ha. Heard it looks real good I aunt there yet. In Arizona now though ill let you know when I see it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

the new professor X


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 10 2008, 05:09 AM~11829104
> *SUP JON
> *


whats up roy. getting ready to take kids to school and go to the kandy shop


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 07:17 AM~11829139
> *:biggrin:
> whats up roy. getting ready to take kids to school and go to the kandy shop
> *


jon fck dallas i cant catch up so why spend the time and money i just giv it to you lets get my hood done like the roof let me know when you can do it i will get them next year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 10 2008, 10:09 AM~11830839
> *jon fck dallas i cant catch up so why spend the time and money i just giv it to you lets get my hood done  like the roof let me know when you can do it i will get them next year
> *


wtf? get rid of the murals? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 07:58 AM~11829065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new professor X
> *


LIKE ALWAYS DOING SICK ASS FRAMES


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 04:58 AM~11829065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new professor X
> *


 :0 Look nice cant wait to see the paint on it!!


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 10 2008, 12:09 PM~11830839
> *jon fck dallas i cant catch up so why spend the time and money i just giv it to you lets get my hood done  like the roof let me know when you can do it i will get them next year
> *


we can go around them :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 10 2008, 05:51 PM~11834187
> *:0 Look nice cant wait to see the paint on it!!
> *


its on display right now in vegas :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 10 2008, 07:57 PM~11834974
> *we can go around them :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


***** your crazy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 06:55 AM~11829058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I new it!


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 08:24 PM~11835158
> *its on display right now in vegas :0
> *


looks nice the paint job came out nice and clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2008, 01:19 PM~11838686
> *I new it!
> *


yes you did little ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2008, 05:51 PM~11839855
> *bad ass jon
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gold plated for lunch money
engraving and chrome by funkytown


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 10 2008, 04:58 AM~11829065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new professor X
> *


DAM KANDY SHOPS GETTING DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## Lac of Respect

page 210


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 13 2008, 01:09 PM~11849501
> *page 210
> *


sup pat


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 07:24 AM~11842212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated for lunch money
> engraving and chrome by funkytown
> *


verry nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

* Guest name: JOHN TWITTY
* Confirmation number: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: 4984

* Check-in: Saturday, November 22, 2008
* Check-out: Sunday, November 23, 2008
* Number of rooms: 2
* Number of guests: 4


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 13 2008, 05:32 PM~11852300
> **  Guest name: JOHN
> * Confirmation number:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: 4984
> 
> * Check-in: Saturday, November 22, 2008
> * Check-out: Sunday, November 23, 2008
> * Number of rooms: 2
> * Number of guests: 4
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 09:24 AM~11842212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold plated for lunch money
> engraving and chrome by funkytown
> *


& JUSTDEEZined :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 13 2008, 11:13 PM~11855576
> *& JUSTDEEZined :biggrin:
> *


oh i didnt know. turned out good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2008, 07:03 AM~11856353
> *oh i didnt know. turned out good
> *


it was a secret :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 14 2008, 11:09 AM~11858498
> *it was a secret :0
> *


thats why i waited so long to post pics :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## LIL PHX

Just want to say thanks to John for the work he did on my frame and fenders! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 15 2008, 09:08 PM~11876307
> *Just want to say thanks to John for the work he did on my frame and fenders! :thumbsup:
> *


anytime brother. ill send you the bill :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11882676
> *anytime brother. ill send you the bill :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 01:08 PM~11882676
> *anytime brother. ill send you the bill :biggrin:
> *


gonna need a very big box for it


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## RollinBlue

whats up john


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 01:08 PM~11882676
> *anytime brother. ill send you the bill :biggrin:
> *


I already got it! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 16 2008, 08:43 PM~11888093
> *I already got it! :biggrin:
> *


ship it


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 17 2008, 06:05 PM~11897777
> *sup jon
> *


just got home from work


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11897819
> *just got home from work
> *


on working on my shit :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 17 2008, 08:28 PM~11899307
> *on working on my shit  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## REC

:0 flaked out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 18 2008, 10:46 AM~11903208
> *:0  flaked out
> *


just a little bit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2008, 11:38 AM~11903161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

T
T
T


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good Jon, that is some good work there.


----------



## FPEREZII

Good morning Jon :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 18 2008, 11:20 PM~11907498
> *What's good Jon, that is some good work there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 19 2008, 01:20 AM~11907498
> *What's good Jon, that is some good work there.
> *


as is everything that comes outta the Kandyshop


----------



## FPEREZII

Whut it dew Fam.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 19 2008, 09:35 PM~11914214
> *as is everything that comes outta the Kandyshop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2008, 10:38 AM~11903161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you get something like this started ?
the 3d or pop out desings ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 20 2008, 09:55 AM~11917594
> *how do you get something like this started ?
> the 3d or pop out desings ?
> *


you pay a pro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ozzylowrider

Should try ones that step in. Example on te box cut out the shape then put a flat back on it, kind hard to explain


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 20 2008, 01:59 PM~11919921
> *Should try ones that step in. Example on te box cut out the shape then put a flat back on it, kind hard to explain
> *


ok i guess :uh:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11922937
> *ok i guess :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 06:17 PM~11922998
> *lol
> *


i dont speak austrailian do you? :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11923123
> *i dont speak austrailian    do you? :cheesy:
> *


bahhaha...

i cant stand that fool..


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11923165
> *bahhaha...
> 
> i cant stand that fool..
> *


x3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its 5 x now :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider

Typical rollerz only...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11924496
> *Typical rollerz only...
> *


lol. On the internet or in person. Have you ever met any Rollerz Only in person?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11924496
> *Typical rollerz only...
> *


if typical is getting things done for customers on time without robing them of money


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## meangene

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11931226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2008, 02:59 PM~11931226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some nice work cant wait to see it at a show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by John_Wicked_Saenz_@Oct 22 2008, 01:53 PM~11941679
> *Thats some nice work cant wait to see it at a show.
> *


thank you and you can see it at a show near you real soon :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964

i wanna take a jump on Kyle's ramp :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2008, 06:13 AM~11946411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Looks like he needs some custom TNT parts on there


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11946667
> *Looks like he needs some custom TNT parts on there
> *


He wants it done this year!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 23 2008, 06:37 AM~11946743
> *He wants it done this year!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's fucked if he wants it for Odessa or Magnificos but if he wants it done this winter it'll happen.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 22 2008, 10:37 PM~11946743
> *He wants it done this year!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:41 PM~11946807
> *He's fucked if he wants it for Odessa or Magnificos but if he wants it done this winter it'll happen.
> *


He is fucked if he wants it done by phoenix! :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 23 2008, 06:44 AM~11946853
> *He is fucked if he wants it done by phoenix!  :0
> *


Nope Vegas was a bottleneck for me but starting Friday parts will be flying out of the shop.


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:50 PM~11946931
> *Nope Vegas was a bottleneck for me but starting Friday parts will be flying out of the shop.
> *


Your frame is done his weekend! So my stuff should be done Too?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 22 2008, 08:44 PM~11946853
> *He is fucked if he wants it done by phoenix!  :0
> *


not if he goes to kandy shop customz :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2008, 07:16 AM~11949250
> *not if he goes to kandy shop customz :0
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 23 2008, 05:42 AM~11949327
> *x2
> *


5 x :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2008, 03:11 PM~11953217
> *5 x :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2008, 02:59 PM~11931226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 NICE BODY WORK CARNAL  REAL NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 03:04 PM~11963815
> *:biggrin:
> *


so did that trike take a spill?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2008, 01:45 PM~11964213
> *so did that trike take a spill?
> *


yes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 01:49 PM~11964240
> *yes and its already fixed ready to go.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 03:49 PM~11964240
> *yes
> *


damn, bet that made you cringe...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2008, 01:53 PM~11964271
> *damn, bet that made you cringe...
> *


nope shit happens


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

T
T
T
FOR MR.KANDY
FOR BUILDING MORE SECRET SHIT FOR ME


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 24 2008, 09:48 PM~11966626
> *T
> T
> T
> FOR MR.KANDY
> FOR BUILDING MORE SECRET SHIT FOR ME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 



:wave: :wave: ksc


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Oct 24 2008, 06:58 PM~11966688
> *:0  :0  :0
> :wave:  :wave: ksc
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 24 2008, 07:41 PM~11967115
> *sup jon :0
> *


trying to get on the road. trailer got a flat tire now :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964

get one off my trailer, fuck it :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 24 2008, 10:36 PM~11967625
> *get one off my trailer, fuck it :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: show off


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11967625
> *get one off my trailer, fuck it :cheesy:
> *


i just put spare on. ill stop in waco at discount tire and get it swapped out. should be open by the time i get to waco :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 24 2008, 10:36 PM~11967625
> *get one off my trailer, fuck it :cheesy:
> *


and take all 4 of mine :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

To The Top!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

TTT for that Rollerz Only SWEEPPPP today.....


----------



## SLOLOW

U BACK YET


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got home. had a good time in ft worth and dallas. i think we need to invest in some brooms with all these sweeps we are having :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats a champion moment


----------



## FPEREZII

Congratz family!!!!


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 02:43 PM~11985061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FCK THEY FORGOT ME I WAS WAY IN THE BACK


----------



## meangene

I see you champs


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 28 2008, 11:52 AM~11995449
> *   I see you champs
> *


your gonna be the champ in a few weeks :0


----------



## meangene

hell ya, Im getting me a displayed worked on soon to


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 29 2008, 06:14 AM~12003518
> *hell ya, Im getting me a displayed worked on soon to
> *


gonna be kilin em in h town


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Oct 29 2008, 05:26 PM~12009284
> *T
> T
> T
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon


----------



## SLOLOW

JON THIS IS IT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks good


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 2 2008, 02:46 PM~12039769
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 2 2008, 05:29 PM~12040926
> *
> *


damn your on a smokin man mission all over lil


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new project just in.


----------



## ROBERTO G

:0 something new


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 3 2008, 08:45 PM~12052610
> *:0  something new
> *


yes sir


----------



## hotstuff5964

motorcycles are easy money :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12052764
> *motorcycles are easy money :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## meangene

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 3 2008, 08:32 PM~12052432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all shit watch out its coming back to life :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 3 2008, 08:56 PM~12052764
> *motorcycles are easy money :biggrin:
> *


its roys brothers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Nov 3 2008, 09:39 PM~12053284
> *all shit watch out its coming back to life :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


took it off life support today :biggrin:


----------



## meangene

hell ya it looks good


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12052432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BONITO :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 6 2008, 12:14 AM~12075895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DULCE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 6 2008, 01:22 AM~12077706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


c-locs new shit?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 5 2008, 11:44 PM~12077832
> *c-locs new shit?
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 6 2008, 09:44 AM~12077832
> *c-locs new shit?
> *


Damn I didnt know Chris Hansen was in Rollerz :0 

Hot$$tuff betta watch his ass :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:34 AM~12078813
> *Damn I didnt know Chris Hansen was in Rollerz   :0
> 
> Hot$$tuff betta watch his ass :loco:
> *


wheres my shit obama tony


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 6 2008, 05:49 PM~12078854
> *wheres my shit obama tony
> *


On the cutting block.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:50 AM~12078859
> *On the cutting block.
> *


for 5 days now? :uh:
hope they chromed too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 6 2008, 05:56 PM~12078888
> *for 5 days now? :uh:
> hope they chromed too :biggrin:
> *


My nuts are in a vice,


----------



## Rlo signs

Jon,
I'm Liking It!!!! Your a Bad Man.


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## DoneDeal82 R.O.

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2008, 09:50 AM~12078859
> *On the cutting block.
> *


any parts 4 sale


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12084923
> *any parts 4 sale
> *


ive got 2 mirrors, chromed and engraved


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0


----------



## RollinBlue

any progress?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 08:37 PM~12085461
> *any progress?
> *


after magnificos ill finish yours :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 6 2008, 08:35 PM~12084857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 7 2008, 05:42 AM~12084923
> *any parts 4 sale
> *


I have 2 raw fender braces for a 20" bike for sale right now along with a couple sets of pedals


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 7 2008, 12:30 AM~12087728
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ready for some kolor :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2008, 10:13 PM~12094920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for some kolor :0
> *


a hard days worked


----------



## FunkytownRoller

check out the newest Roller, John..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 7 2008, 09:13 PM~12094920-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for some kolor :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FunkytownRoller_@Nov 7 2008, 09:57 PM~12095259
> *check out the newest Roller, John..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on the little one


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 6 2008, 12:22 AM~12077706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




whats the price on pinstripping?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Nov 7 2008, 09:52 PM~12095686
> *whats the price on pinstripping?
> *


all depends on what you want


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 7 2008, 10:57 PM~12095259
> *check out the newest Roller, John..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats Chad lets get some tats on him :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 8 2008, 11:01 AM~12098092
> *congrats Chad lets get some tats on him :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

live from KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 4 new project coming to a show near you REAL soon


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12095259
> *check out the newest Roller, John..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam good looking kid there chad! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 9 2008, 09:35 AM~12104420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got the rest of it right here brotha :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

big changes coming soon


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 9 2008, 10:51 PM~12108755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammit, you trying to catch me now.....that shit looks tight man, thats the bad thing about having the guy that does your work competing as well...he can always come back and spank that ass....


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 9 2008, 10:59 PM~12110026
> *dammit, you trying to catch me now.....that shit looks tight man, thats the bad thing about having the guy that does your work competing as well...he can always come back and spank that ass....
> *


i wouldnt keep any secrets from you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 01:35 AM~12110188
> *i wouldnt keep any secrets from you
> *


well thats what i thought, until now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 10 2008, 12:12 AM~12110377
> *well thats what i thought, until now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 10 2008, 12:59 AM~12110316-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 09:03 PM~12118130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 65 is going to be clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 08:06 PM~12118187
> *that 65 is going to be clean
> *


yes sir. 2 more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: Q-VO KSC


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 09:03 PM~12118130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


killer lines


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:23 PM~12118543
> *killer lines
> *


X2...........cant wait to see this one.... :cheesy:


----------



## SLOLOW

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 10 2008, 11:48 PM~12121540
> *X2...........cant wait to see this one.... :cheesy:
> *


ill post some pics tonight. sides almost done


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

What up JT?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 12 2008, 03:27 PM~12137526
> *What up JT?
> *


workin till h town :angry:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Are you working on your car or other peps? So I take it you won't be at the toy drive either???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 12 2008, 04:11 PM~12137825
> *Are you working on your car or other peps? So I take it you won't be at the toy drive either???
> *


yea ill be there. im judging.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this is what im working on today :0 ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO CAR


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 06:15 PM~12137856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what im working on today :0 ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO CAR
> *


that book is really help n u out jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

haha someone stole it.


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 05:01 PM~12137755
> *workin till h town :angry:
> *


im burning the midnight oil too :angry:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

bobbys car is looking ill by the way :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 12 2008, 05:00 PM~12138196
> *bobbys car is looking ill by the way :biggrin:
> *


let me see richs ride


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for odessa show


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 06:25 PM~12138403
> *let me see richs ride
> *


im still working, ill send you a pm later :nicoderm:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 05:44 PM~12138580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for odessa show
> *


i like that .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 12 2008, 07:50 PM~12139979
> *i like that .
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I got 7 bills and a cutty here. Down payment on some candy?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 08:26 PM~12140355
> *I got 7 bills and a cutty here. Down payment on some candy?
> *


sure. bring it on


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 05:15 PM~12137856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what im working on today :0 ROLLERZ SAN ANTONIO CAR
> *


 :cheesy: sunkist


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

nope. bloody mary :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

I get with you in the new year


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 07:44 PM~12138580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for odessa show
> *


curious to see how this all mounts ups :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 03:14 AM~12143115
> *curious to see how this all mounts ups :cheesy:
> *


     what the hell is it??????????// anyone know????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 06:23 AM~12143629
> *       what the hell is it??????????// anyone know????
> *


go to odessa and you will see


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 10:57 PM~12142157
> *I get with you in the new year
> *


new year new prices. better get that quote and deposit locked down fast


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new updates in a few minutes :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

ill call u after work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 11:02 AM~12144876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about the cowl shit?


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 11:02 AM~12144876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 10:31 AM~12145148
> *what about the cowl shit?
> *


dont need it. i got a extended windshield :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 12:46 PM~12146007
> *dont need it. i got a extended windshield :0
> *


major mod :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 02:56 PM~12147854
> *major mod :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 04:38 PM~12148244
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You hittin up Magnificos or Odessa John?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 13 2008, 04:05 PM~12148472
> *You hittin up Magnificos or Odessa John?
> *


odessa why?


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 05:44 PM~12148810
> *odessa why?
> *



Just asking bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 06:44 PM~12148810
> *odessa why?
> *



 we will need more top bikes there......it looks like mine will be at odessa show to but ill know by the weekend if im going to magnificos our not.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 05:09 PM~12149002
> * we will need more top bikes there......it looks like mine will be at odessa show to but ill know by the weekend if im going to magnificos our not.......
> *


you change your mind everyday.lol. mines not a top bike so it really dont matter where i go


----------



## TonyO

bad ass patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2008, 05:19 PM~12149085
> *bad ass patterns :thumbsup:
> *


more pics in a bit :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 07:18 PM~12149081
> *you change your mind everyday.lol. mines not a top bike so it really dont matter where i go
> *


lol.......that lil bike u have is bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 09:17 PM~12150866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 09:17 PM~12150866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: i love these impalas


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 AM~12143629
> *       what the hell is it??????????// anyone know????
> *


repaint??????????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 08:27 PM~12150969
> *repaint??????????
> *


no a new one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:22 PM~12150921
> *:tears: i love these impalas
> *


this one doesnt have enough doors for you though :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 10:42 PM~12151153
> *this one doesnt have enough doors for you though :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 10:41 PM~12151143
> *no a new one
> *


we gonna kick it in ODESSA... i will be out there SAT


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 09:42 PM~12151153
> *this one doesnt have enough doors for you though :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: but it has some nice sheetmetal i can use


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 09:17 PM~12150866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no extended winshield


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 09:17 PM~12150866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! 

no wonder i cant find any tape, you bought it all :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM~12151240
> *damn!
> 
> no wonder i cant find any tape, you bought it all  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


hhaha i got 1 roll left if you need it :biggrin: hows your project coming along?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 06:44 PM~12138580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for odessa show
> *


Damn chads bike is coming out hard. gonna take all the comp at LM :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 AM~12143629
> *       what the hell is it??????????// anyone know????
> *


o0hhhhhhhhhh i know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:45 PM~12151202
> *:uh:  but it has some nice sheetmetal i can use
> *


by the way that was a hint  i cant find og sheetmetal


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 10:06 PM~12151527
> *hhaha i got 1 roll left if you need it :biggrin:  hows your project coming along?
> *


coming good...

my plan is to have all the pattern work done tomorrow, saturday toy drive, sunday pinstripe. then its all gravy :biggrin: 

but you know me, im always running late so lets see how it goes :uh:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 10:17 PM~12150866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey thats my shot from up top :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 09:08 PM~12151563
> *Damn chads bike is coming out hard. gonna take all the comp at LM  :0  :0  :0
> *


not his hahahahahahahaa. good guess though. i already heard it from him for painting this bike the same colors. thats what the customer wanted so oh well.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, Artistics.TX, CHRIS HANSEN

3 against 1. hmmmmmm whose gonna win this one :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 10:23 PM~12151792
> *SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, Artistics.TX, CHRIS HANSEN
> 
> 3 against 1. hmmmmmm whose gonna win this one :biggrin:
> *


haha. I aint scared. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 13 2008, 11:08 PM~12151563-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn chads bike is coming out hard. gonna take all the comp at LM  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 11:21 PM~12151771
> *not his  hahahahahahahaa. good guess though. i already heard it from him for painting this bike the same colors. thats what the customer wanted so oh well.
> *


YEAH NO SHIT ASSHOLE, I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER THAN THAT....WHY WONT YOU AT LEAST TELL ME WHO ITS FOR........... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 14 2008, 12:02 AM~12152346
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> YEAH NO SHIT ASSHOLE, I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER THAN THAT....WHY WONT YOU AT LEAST TELL ME WHO ITS FOR........... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


IF YALL NEED TO KNOW ITS MINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 10:02 PM~12152346
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> YEAH NO SHIT ASSHOLE, I THOUGHT WE WERE BETTER THAN THAT....WHY WONT YOU AT LEAST TELL ME WHO ITS FOR........... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


its from el paso going to odessa show.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12152460
> *IF YALL NEED TO KNOW ITS MINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 10:18 PM~12152583
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i told you already to get over it. ill paint yours green for free if it will make you feel better :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 12:20 AM~12152612
> *i told you already to get over it. ill paint yours green for free if it will make you feel better :biggrin:
> *


okay, yeah and like i told you, what the hell am i gonna do with this damn purple display.....tell ya what, ask, him/her....whoever your doing that one for if they are interested in a badass display....if they take it, ill go green fuck it.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 14 2008, 08:07 AM~12154608
> *okay, yeah and like i told you, what the hell am i gonna do with this damn purple display.....tell ya what, ask, him/her....whoever your doing that one for if they are interested in a badass display....if they take it, ill go green fuck it.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i feel like rec and drop em :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 08:20 AM~12152612
> *i told you already to get over it. ill paint yours green for free if it will make you feel better :biggrin:
> *



Hey that's not the green paint I paid for is it? :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2008, 09:14 AM~12155182
> *Hey that's not the green paint I paid for is it? :scrutinize:
> *


no ***** :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 07:33 PM~12155323
> *no ***** :biggrin:
> *


If it is then that's a TNT paint job not a Kandyshop paint job 

What chu really know bout the T and O :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 14 2008, 09:42 AM~12155390
> *If it is then that's a TNT paint job not a Kandyshop paint job
> 
> What chu really know bout the T and O :biggrin:
> *


do you want me to tell what i really know about the t and o? :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 12:00 PM~12155569
> *do you want me to tell what i really know about the t and o? :0
> *


please do tell...... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 14 2008, 11:13 AM~12156316
> *please do tell...... :biggrin:
> *


the guy in el paso said he has a nice display already. he just asked me if magnificos was gonna be better then odessa?. 2 pink and purple bikes? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12156316
> *please do tell...... :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 01:16 PM~12156351
> *the guy in el paso said he has a nice display already. he just asked me if magnificos was gonna be better then odessa?. 2 pink and purple bikes? :0
> *


what....is it a girls frame too.....what club is he with???


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 12:00 PM~12156810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the skills that pays the bills!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 14 2008, 02:01 PM~12157921
> *what....is it a girls frame too.....what club is he with???
> *


no its a boys frame


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

hey john what hotels will yall be staying at???????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 14 2008, 03:49 PM~12158773
> *hey john what hotels will yall be staying at???????
> *


marriot in the big dawg suite :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 14 2008, 04:01 PM~12157921
> *what....is it a girls frame too.....what club is he with???
> *


looks realll simular to me???? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 04:05 PM~12158876
> *looks realll simular to me????  :0
> *


so does an impala and a bel air ,but theyre not.look closer the pic was taken upside down.you can think its chads all day long but my paint gun wont spray that far


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 05:28 PM~12159034
> *so does an impala and a bel air ,but theyre not.look closer the pic was taken upside down.you can think its chads all day long but my paint gun wont spray that far
> *


it must be a caprice or biscayne


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 14 2008, 04:30 PM~12159043
> *it must be a caprice or biscayne
> *


new 65 impala pics in 30 minutes :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 06:36 PM~12159614
> *new 65 impala pics in 30 minutes :0
> *


  now i cant go take a shit because i want to see them. never know if you change your mind and want to delete them


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 14 2008, 05:40 PM~12159642
> *  now i cant go take a shit because i want to see them. never know if you change your mind and want to delete them
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ready for flake :biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12160313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for flake :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 15 2008, 04:57 AM~12160313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for flake :biggrin:
> *


Damn :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

waait till the kandy goes on :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

I AINT SURPRISED I KNOW THE HOMIES TALENT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 09:36 PM~12160668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look killer with them pattern going onto the dash... :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2008, 09:24 PM~12161553
> *look killer with them pattern going onto the dash... :cheesy:
> *


it would. maybe you should do one for me.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 15 2008, 12:43 AM~12162271
> *it would. maybe you should do one for me.
> *


when ever you want to collab im down! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

the 65 looks good.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 08:05 AM~12163965
> *when ever you want to collab im down! :biggrin:
> *


what you charge for murals ballpark?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 15 2008, 07:45 PM~12166872
> *what you charge for murals ballpark?
> *


45 dollars an hr minimum 2...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 06:52 PM~12167355
> *45 dollars an hr minimum 2...
> *


how long to do a bike? average. say juans?


----------



## show-bound

actual art time is 2hrs average...just getting to it...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

damn ok. my gut just does it, but ill keep you in mind if he cant do it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2008, 11:16 AM~12170716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 NICE KANDY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gots to clear it one more time and polish to shine :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2008, 10:16 AM~12170716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


that looks delicious :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 16 2008, 05:32 PM~12173472
> *that looks delicious  :cheesy:
> *


looks good in the sun too. i took it out today :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 16 2008, 05:32 PM~12173472
> *that looks delicious  :cheesy:
> *


time for assembly :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2008, 10:16 AM~12170716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Just like a kid in a candy store. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 10:22 AM~12189730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To much DULCE, not good for the health.lol


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 18 2008, 09:25 AM~12189758
> *To much DULCE, not good for the health.lol
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: might get diabities


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

and thats not the half of it :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0 hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 18 2008, 11:04 AM~12190728
> *:0  hno:
> *


you done yet?


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 11:22 AM~12190350
> *and thats not the half of it :0
> *


I know. I hear theres alot more work going your way after the holidays. Kandy Shop has to produce new candy flavors for the 2009 season.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 18 2008, 11:27 AM~12190974
> *I know. I hear theres alot more work going your way after the holidays. Kandy Shop has to produce new candy flavors for the 2009 season.
> *


I GOT EM. JUST WAITING TO SEE WHO DESERVES EM :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

hey dawg u bringing the trike to odessa


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 12:29 PM~12191003
> *I GOT EM. JUST WAITING TO SEE WHO DESERVES EM :0
> *


I hope you have alot. Cause from what I hear there is a 18 foot trailer heaqding your way with a shit load of candy order forms


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 18 2008, 11:40 AM~12191096
> *I hope you have alot. Cause from what I hear there is a 18 foot trailer heaqding your way with a shit load of candy order forms
> *


from where or who?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 18 2008, 11:39 AM~12191089
> *hey dawg u bringing the trike to odessa
> *


not sure where its going :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## meangene

Damittttttttttttttttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Nov 18 2008, 12:39 PM~12191618
> *Damittttttttttttttttt
> *


you ready brotha???????????? kandys drippin :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 12:19 PM~12190879
> *you done yet?
> *


fuck no, striping right now, clearing tomorrow morning :biggrin: then imma get rich over here to do all the dirty work :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 18 2008, 01:07 PM~12191890
> *fuck no, striping right now, clearing tomorrow morning :biggrin: then imma get rich over here to do all the dirty work  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 02:27 PM~12191491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this bitch in person, fuckers nice..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 18 2008, 04:25 PM~12193767
> *seen this bitch in person, fuckers nice..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


not this one. that was a different one when you were here a few months ago


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

the trike looks 3 times better
and the 65 looks fucken clean

since that 65 looks clean i know your will look way better. caint wait for that one


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 05:26 PM~12194472
> *the trike looks 3 times better
> and the 65 looks fucken clean
> 
> since that 65 looks clean i know your will look way better. caint wait for that one
> *


are you the owner of this 65? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 06:51 PM~12194710
> *are you the owner of this 65? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yes ill go pick it up right now












 i wish


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 05:53 PM~12194727
> *:cheesy:  yes ill go pick it up right now
> i wish
> *


i wish too. im tired of these late nights


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## El Duez

:yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 18 2008, 06:01 PM~12194811
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 18 2008, 08:01 PM~12194811
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUKN NICE JOHN


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 10:55 AM~12194747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

couple more secrets but you will have to wait til sat at magnificos :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 07:20 PM~12194413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FCK N STUPID JON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up roy? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 09:39 PM~12196281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 18 2008, 08:46 PM~12196374
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice
> *


your is all done homie :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 09:50 PM~12196430
> *your is all done homie :biggrin:
> *


  the other thing 2


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 06:54 PM~12194153
> *not this one.  that was a different one when you were here a few months ago
> *


    my bad, thats not that guy mikey's from oklahoma?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 18 2008, 08:52 PM~12196442
> *
> the other thing 2
> *


no i said next week.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 18 2008, 08:52 PM~12196450
> *     my bad, thats not that guy mikey's from oklahoma?????
> *


no that one got picked up and delivered :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 05:20 PM~12194413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is SWEEEET!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 19 2008, 09:31 AM~12200240
> *That is SWEEEET!!!
> *


just like the hottie on the left in your avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 09:45 AM~12200342
> *just like the hottie on the left in your avatar :biggrin:
> *



That's our girl, I luv her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 19 2008, 10:41 AM~12200803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that overnight celebrity?
I loooove that car


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

That is the car.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 19 2008, 10:41 AM~12200803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


its mrs. showstopper :0


----------



## SLOLOW

IM BACK ARE YOU GO N TO BE AT THE SHOP 2 NITE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 19 2008, 01:06 PM~12201985
> *IM BACK ARE YOU GO N TO BE AT THE SHOP 2 NITE
> *


yes sir :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 03:08 PM~12202005
> *yes sir :0
> *


COOL I WILL COME LIKE AT 6 OR 630 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 19 2008, 01:38 PM~12202209
> *COOL I WILL COME LIKE AT 6 OR 630 :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



CAN I COME TOO???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 19 2008, 02:26 PM~12202594
> *CAN I COME TOO???
> *


your always welcome


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 03:24 PM~12203110
> *your always welcome
> *



awww, thank you I'll see you about 7....on Saturday morning :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 19 2008, 04:43 PM~12203843
> *awww, thank you I'll see you about 7....on Saturday morning :cheesy:
> *


6am at sams parking lot


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 05:53 PM~12203938
> *6am at sams parking lot
> *



:yes: :yes: 

Got the HELIUM to blow up some YELLOW n BLACK BALLOONS.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 07:19 PM~12205224
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> Got the HELIUM to blow up some YELLOW n BLACK BALLOONS.
> *


i thought you suck not blow? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

blowned :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 08:45 PM~12205495
> *i thought you suck not blow? :0
> *


Naw fool, you the one blowing after the 2 bottles of HELIUM go empty sucka :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 08:03 PM~12205680
> *Naw fool, you the one blowing after the 2 bottles of HELIUM go empty sucka :biggrin:
> *


fuck no ive paid my dues in this club. your the new bitch


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 09:15 PM~12205835
> *fuck no ive paid my dues in this club. your the new bitch
> *


The only thing Im sucking down is some cold ass coronas all dressed up with some salt n limon homie


----------



## ROBERTO G

so drop em is with rollerz now? hahahahahhaa


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 08:21 PM~12205901
> *The only thing Im sucking down is some cold ass coronas all dressed up with some salt n limon homie
> *


so you think you re gonna just walk into the biggest and best club in the world and think your the shit?


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Nov 19 2008, 09:31 PM~12205987-->
> 
> 
> 
> so drop em is with rollerz now? hahahahahhaa
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say I was :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 09:57 PM~12206295
> *so you think you re gonna just walk into the biggest and best club in the world and think your the shit?
> *


I might teach you a thing or two. You know, us yung bucks have to teach yall old people the new way of doing things around the BIG H :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 09:01 PM~12206355
> *Did I say I was  :uh:
> I might teach you a thing or two. You know, us yung bucks have to teach yall old people the new way of doing things around the BIG H :biggrin:
> *


whats the new way of doing things? taking 43805798237485947239 years to get something done?


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 10:04 PM~12206390
> *whats the new way of doing things?  taking 43805798237485947239 years to get something done?
> *


I guess I have to show you something this weekend my old friend. Remember Im not like others. I just change my mind alot but im glad this year is done, cause next year its on. FRESH n CLEAN START


----------



## Cruel Intention

Im in Austin right now fool. I have been here since yesterday. Hopefully I get done here soon so I can make it there to H on friday to get rested up for the weekend


----------



## Cruel Intention

Oh yeah I forgot to mention, I got my display back n im ready for this weekend.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 09:09 PM~12206434
> *Im in Austin right now fool. I have been here since yesterday. Hopefully I get done here soon so I can make it there to H on friday to get rested up for the weekend
> *


wuz up fool
I see rollerz


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 19 2008, 10:16 PM~12206519
> *wuz up fool
> I see rollerz
> *


Wuz up LOS! Man this boys aint gonna know what hit'em when that blazer hits fool. I see you up late oh...... wait its early for you. lol. Man its boring here in Austin fool. Cant wait to get back to our side of Town.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 09:12 PM~12206471
> *Oh yeah I forgot to mention, I got my display back n im ready for this weekend.
> *


i know, nate says thankx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 09:20 PM~12206566
> *Wuz up LOS! Man this boys aint gonna know what hit'em when that blazer hits fool. I see you up late oh...... wait its early for you. lol. Man its boring here in Austin fool. Cant wait to get back to our side of Town.
> *


when it gets to be like rollin malo quality let me know


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 10:22 PM~12206601
> *when it gets to be like rollin malo quality let me know
> *


 :0 You told him. You probably shut him up too. lol


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 10:21 PM~12206583
> *i know, nate says thankx
> *



Tell him I said HE WELCOMES


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 09:20 PM~12206566
> *Wuz up LOS! Man this boys aint gonna know what hit'em when that blazer hits fool. I see you up late oh...... wait its early for you. lol. Man its boring here in Austin fool. Cant wait to get back to our side of Town.
> *


you know what time it is when you get back


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 19 2008, 10:43 PM~12206864
> *you know what time it is when you get back
> *



You already know homie. 

1. ASS CHEWING
2. SAND QUARTER PANELS
3. HOOD
4. TAILGATE
5. WATER REST


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

im waiting, what do you think you can teach me about cars?


----------



## FPEREZII

Whut it dew family, wish i could make it this weekend. I am trying to get the car to the show though, hope everyone has a safe trip to and from the show.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 06:55 PM~12194747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 20 2008, 12:15 AM~12208133
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 04:53 PM~12203938
> *6am at sams parking lot
> *



We will be there ready to show How we roll!!! :biggrin: 

What time are you all taking off from San Anto?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 20 2008, 03:15 PM~12212648
> *We will be there ready to show How we roll!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> What time are you all taking off from San Anto?
> *


about 7pm fri


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2008, 04:04 PM~12213043
> *about 7pm fri
> *



aight, we'll c u in the parking lot.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 20 2008, 04:15 PM~12213105
> *aight, we'll c u in the parking lot.
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention

:wave: Wuz Up Old Man


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 20 2008, 07:43 PM~12215069
> *:wave: Wuz Up Old Man
> *


***** dont speak to me anymore. i dont care if you are getting in ROLLERZ, i still dont like you or your bs.and stop asking me for my phone number ***


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2008, 09:17 PM~12215442
> ****** dont speak to me anymore. i dont care if you are getting in ROLLERZ, i still dont like you or your bs.and stop asking me for my phone number ***
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLOLOW

i found the fck n jack :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 20 2008, 09:34 PM~12216445
> *i found the fck n jack  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


kool see you in the morning


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 19 2008, 10:01 PM~12206355
> *Did I say I was  :uh:
> I might teach you a thing or two. You know, us yung bucks have to teach yall old people the new way of doing things around the BIG H :biggrin:
> *


no you didnt thats what i heard from my homeboy, heard you were being a cheerleader at the meeting.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2008, 09:51 PM~12216693
> *no you didnt thats what i heard from my homeboy, heard you were being a cheerleader at the meeting.
> *


hoping on the bandwagon


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:52 PM~12216704
> *hoping on the bandwagon
> *


me? nah

but i hear drop em is hoping in the rollerz bandwagon.

i also heard yall bringing some top dogs down to magnificos


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## sic713

you coming down john..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:04 PM~12216852
> *you coming down john..
> *


yes sir. why whats up?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

menegene....... just finished your rims, tires, and fender :biggrin:


----------



## meangene

all shit, just got back from corpus with a trailer for another car going, but my display is ready just hope da table is gona work out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Nov 20 2008, 10:38 PM~12217258
> *all shit, just got back from corpus with a trailer for another car going, but my display is ready just hope da table is gona work out
> *


ROLLERZ TAKE OVER


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:34 PM~12217224
> *yes sir. why whats up?
> *


nothing just askin...ill see you around and say whats up..
dont be a stranger..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:45 PM~12217331
> *nothing just askin...ill see you around and say whats up..
> dont be a stranger..
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12216693
> *no you didnt thats what i heard from my homeboy, heard you were being a cheerleader at the meeting.
> *



Why dont you repeat yourself this weekend bitch, n tell me face to face.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ok


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 21 2008, 09:34 AM~12219823
> *Why dont you repeat yourself this weekend bitch, n tell me face to face.
> *


lol


----------



## FPEREZII

Whut it dew family!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS

1st innocence
2nd playboy
3rd one luv


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

check out nikkos expression, hes like, "yeah bitch, you dont want none of this" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

best display by hottstuff


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2008, 09:47 PM~12247706
> *check out nikkos expression, hes like, "yeah bitch, you dont want none of this"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2008, 07:47 PM~12247706
> *check out nikkos expression, hes like, "yeah bitch, you dont want none of this"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he told her it cost to be a boss


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 24 2008, 10:13 PM~12249702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ was on a rrrr mission yesterday= Rollerz Rescue Recovery Repair. back on i 10 to cali. was good to spend the day with you all.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO JOHN FROM THE KANDYSHOP, FOR ALL THE WORK PUT INTO MY DAUGHTERS BIKE..."INNOCENCE" ALSO TO HOTSTUFF FOR THE BADASS DISPLAY, THANKS FOR THE HARD WORK AND WE WILL SEE WHAT WILL BE BREWING UP FOR NEXT YEAR. KANDYSHOP KUSTOMS.....2008 WEGO TOUR 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE.....CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT...


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 07:30 PM~12247524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good kandy shop


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 25 2008, 10:16 AM~12253262
> *SPECIAL THANKS GOES OUT TO JOHN FROM THE KANDYSHOP, FOR ALL THE WORK PUT INTO MY DAUGHTERS BIKE..."INNOCENCE"  ALSO TO HOTSTUFF FOR THE BADASS DISPLAY, THANKS FOR THE HARD WORK AND WE WILL SEE WHAT WILL BE BREWING UP FOR NEXT YEAR.  KANDYSHOP KUSTOMS.....2008 WEGO TOUR 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD PLACE.....CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THAT...
> *


you know im always down for my family :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 25 2008, 10:42 AM~12253524
> *lookin good kandy shop
> *


rooooollllleeeeeeerrrrrzzzzzz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 05:47 AM~12247706
> *check out nikkos expression, hes like, "yeah bitch, you dont want none of this"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 09:03 PM~12259514
> *
> *


im doing her bike right now. went to murals today :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 07:05 AM~12259537
> *im doing her bike right now. went to murals today :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new project for 2009 already underway :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, NOTORIOUS*ODL*, toyshopcustoms

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

damn john youre a busy guy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 26 2008, 06:56 PM~12268506
> *damn john youre a busy guy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 24 2008, 10:13 PM~12249702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks John for picking up your phone! lol and for saving our asses! Thanks Roy for the jack in the box!!! See ya in phoenix!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 26 2008, 09:04 PM~12269832
> *Thanks John for picking up your phone! lol and for saving our asses! Thanks Roy for the jack in the box!!! See ya in phoenix!!! :thumbsup:
> *


anytime brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 24 2008, 10:13 PM~12249702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY/KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ roadside repair team


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:23 PM~12246739
> *WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS
> 
> 1st  innocence
> 2nd playboy
> 3rd one luv
> *


All 3 Builted by John at Kandy Shop Customz!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 27 2008, 09:23 AM~12273961
> *All 3 Builted by John at Kandy Shop Customz!
> *


im ready to do the top 5 for next year. whos down? :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:0 :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2008, 11:31 AM~12274015
> *im ready to do the top 5 for next year. whos down? :0
> *


count me in! should have one up there! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

damn I'm definitely feelin those new projects :thumbsup:

Taco you need to get you a small size truck!! You got ONE bike and no display , a small truck or SUV is all you need so you dont gotta take the bike apart bolt by bolt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2008, 10:02 AM~12274276
> *count me in!  should have one up there! :biggrin:
> *


fuck it then let take over the top 10


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2008, 12:04 PM~12274287
> *fuck it then let take over the top 10
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kool i got 5 or 6 already


----------



## SLOLOW

HAPPY THANKSGIVING JON


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:04 PM~12269832
> *Thanks John for picking up your phone! lol and for saving our asses! Thanks Roy for the jack in the box!!! See ya in phoenix!!! :thumbsup:
> *


JUST TRY N TO HELP A BRO OUT U GOT 10 DOLLARS LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, SLOLOW :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:werd:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got a call :angry: the yellow gto is comin back to get painted again for the 3rd time/ his wife key the whole car and threw a brick on the hood. wtf is wrong with people??????????????????????????///


----------



## WEGO_BIKES

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2008, 01:04 PM~12275324
> *just got a call :angry:  the yellow gto is comin back to get painted again for the 3rd time/  his wife key the whole car and threw a brick on the hood. wtf is wrong with people??????????????????????????///
> *



aint that wat happenend the las time too


----------



## hotstuff5964

gtOWNED


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Nov 27 2008, 12:43 PM~12275675
> *aint that wat happenend the las time too
> *


yep. i guess its a h town thang :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 27 2008, 09:41 PM~12275085
> *JUST TRY N TO HELP A BRO OUT  U GOT 10 DOLLARS LOL
> *


 :0 :banghead:

:roflmao: :tears:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2008, 10:04 PM~12275324
> *just got a call :angry:  the yellow gto is comin back to get painted again for the 3rd time/  his wife key the whole car and threw a brick on the hood. wtf is wrong with people??????????????????????????///
> *


Damn you're gonna have a year's worth of business painting the same car :roflmao: You're like the Impala from the Cars movie, what was his name? :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

LOOK WHAT I FOUND















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

TTT for Kandy Shop!!!


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 28 2008, 06:10 AM~12280273
> *
> *


party time tomorrow night :biggrin:


----------



## O.C RYDER

damn you some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Nov 28 2008, 01:51 PM~12282342
> *damn you some nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU READY TO GET SOMETHING DONE?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

that seat is neat-o


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 28 2008, 06:29 PM~12283824
> *that seat is neat-o
> *


hand built nigaro :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 28 2008, 06:45 PM~12283963
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 
hows the truck?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 09:01 PM~12284085
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> hows the truck?
> *


something still worng, just dont know what yet, been driving it though...woke up the next morning, check engine light was gone and it fired right up....but theres something causing my battery to lose connection or something cause every time i get in it my clock is reset like the battery went dead or was disconnected :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

get orders in before 2009. surprises coming soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

TTT 4 Kandy Shop


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 29 2008, 04:57 PM~12289763
> *TTT 4 Kandy Shop
> *


----------



## LIL PHX

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 27 2008, 11:41 AM~12275085
> *JUST TRY N TO HELP A BRO OUT  U GOT 10 DOLLARS LOL
> *


Ya i got your pass for phx for $10!!!! lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC

Sup jon hows ur weekend dude we r seriously talk bout movin next year how dope would it be if we worked together


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2008, 04:36 PM~12295929
> *Sup jon hows ur weekend dude we r seriously talk bout movin next year how dope would it be if we worked together
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

layitlow official painter Kandy shop kustomz :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 30 2008, 04:51 PM~12296053
> *layitlow official painter Kandy shop kustomz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO-BC

Need to add og taco bikes on dat sign


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2008, 06:45 PM~12296764
> *Need to add og taco bikes on dat sign
> *


you need to add KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

Artistics.TX
:scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 30 2008, 07:52 PM~12296835
> *Artistics.TX
> :scrutinize:
> *





Bahahah Did you got back to A&M?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 30 2008, 06:52 PM~12296835
> *Artistics.TX
> :scrutinize:
> *


still dreamin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2008, 07:56 PM~12296883
> *still dreamin :biggrin:
> *


bahaha


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 05:56 PM~12296882
> *Bahahah Did you got back to A&M?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I stayed saw for u ti envy show up. Heard Majestics showed up after I left.


----------



## SLOLOW

jon let me know when i can bring my car i want to change some things up u know my money is good :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 30 2008, 07:17 PM~12297086
> *jon let me know when i can bring my car i want to change some things up u know my money is good  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :uh:  :uh:
> *


this *****


----------



## hotstuff5964

already :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 30 2008, 07:39 PM~12297298
> *already  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he already wants to spend the 15 k he won in vegas :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 06:59 PM~12283635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2008, 04:36 PM~12295929
> *Sup jon hows ur weekend dude we r seriously talk bout movin next year how dope would it be if we worked together
> *


Oh Snap :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 1 2008, 08:50 PM~12307432
> *Oh Snap :0
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 1 2008, 05:17 AM~12297086
> *jon let me know when i can bring my car i want to change some things up u know my money is good  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hey did you like that design I sent you?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 1 2008, 02:36 AM~12295929
> *Sup jon hows ur weekend dude we r seriously talk bout movin next year how dope would it be if we worked together
> *


Hey if you work for the guy who works at the Lexus dealership dont forget I'll be needin parts!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2008, 06:33 AM~12310473
> *Hey did you like that design I sent you?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 2 2008, 06:12 PM~12310866
> *:angry:
> *


Its for a TNT part not paint. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2008, 07:34 AM~12310475
> *Hey if you work for the guy who works at the Lexus dealership dont forget I'll be needin parts!
> *


what up TonyO, met you at Magnificos show. I work at the Lexus dealership....7132590117 Jay


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Dec 2 2008, 06:55 PM~12316871
> *what up TonyO, met you at Magnificos show. I work at the Lexus dealership....7132590117 Jay
> *


you met me too :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2008, 05:25 AM~12317295
> *you met me too :0
> *


Yeah but you dont need parts :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Dec 3 2008, 04:55 AM~12316871
> *what up TonyO, met you at Magnificos show. I work at the Lexus dealership....7132590117 Jay
> *


Word. PM sent. 

I need some dealer parts for my daily :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2008, 09:33 PM~12319064
> *Yeah but you dont need parts :roflmao:
> *


yea im still waiting on them to get here :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2008, 05:13 PM~12322031
> *yea im still waiting on them to get here :0
> *


:banghead:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Dec 2 2008, 07:55 PM~12316871
> *what up TonyO, met you at Magnificos show. I work at the Lexus dealership....7132590117 Jay
> *


WATS UP JAY!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Bumb for eric


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 2 2008, 08:33 AM~12310473
> *Hey did you like that design I sent you?
> *


 I DID NOT LIKE IT


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 3 2008, 10:41 PM~12329141
> * I DID NOT LIKE IT
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 08:33 PM~12329090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumb for eric
> *


wrong ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

O i know whos it is. Just bumped it so eric can see the comp


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 10:34 PM~12330613
> *O i know whos it is. Just bumped it so eric can see the comp
> *


then whos is it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

It belongs to the dude i sold the frame to.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2008, 07:11 AM~12332326
> *then whos is it?
> *


rollinblue.....the screen name formally known as mchittinswitches


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes em


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 4 2008, 10:19 AM~12333887
> *rollinblue.....the screen name formally known as mchittinswitches
> *


you get 2 cookies :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

no cookies 4 me? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 08:59 PM~12334222
> *no cookies 4 me? :biggrin:
> *


You dont need anymore cookies porkchop :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 4 2008, 11:23 AM~12334454
> *You dont need anymore cookies porkchop :twak:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 4 2008, 11:53 AM~12334161-->
> 
> 
> 
> you get 2 cookies :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 11:59 AM~12334222
> *no cookies 4 me? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no!
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Dec 4 2008, 12:23 PM~12334454
> *You dont need anymore cookies porkchop :twak:
> *


ex dos


----------



## RollinBlue

its my frame dont i get any cookies


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 4 2008, 08:08 PM~12339481
> *its my frame dont i get any cookies
> *


u get kandy


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

as of jan 1st 2009 prices will be going up a little bit. so if you are looking to get work done by kandy shop customz get at me via pm and get a price quote and get your deposit in by dec 31st :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 5 2008, 03:31 PM~12346403
> *as of jan 1st 2009 prices will be going up a little bit. so if you are looking to get work done by kandy shop customz get at me via pm and get a price quote and get your deposit in by dec 31st :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 5 2008, 10:28 AM~12343292
> *u get kandy
> *


exactly what i wanted for christmas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 5 2008, 03:27 PM~12346865
> *exactly what i wanted for christmas
> *


i want cash for xmas :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 5 2008, 04:36 PM~12346929
> *i want cash for xmas :0
> *


me too!


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 5 2008, 05:36 PM~12346929-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want cash for xmas :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont we all im workin on urs homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 05:38 PM~12346947
> *me too!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO

I want a new trailer for Christmas :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 5 2008, 04:03 PM~12347171
> *I want a new trailer for Christmas :tears:
> *


ive got my 24 ft enclosed if youd like? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 5 2008, 05:08 PM~12347209
> *ive got my 24 ft enclosed if youd like? :0
> *


 :0 i got 100 on it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 04:19 PM~12347292
> *:0  i got 100 on it
> *


kool, you get the right rear tire valve stem :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 6 2008, 02:08 AM~12347209
> *ive got my 24 ft enclosed if youd like? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 5 2008, 06:30 PM~12347797
> *kool, you get the right rear tire valve stem :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i get those for free..your going to the wrong places to your stems


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 5 2008, 09:39 PM~12350152
> *:0  i get those for free..your going to the wrong places to your stems
> *


nope i got the bullet proof ones :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 6 2008, 06:59 AM~12351934
> *nope i got the bullet proof ones :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2008, 07:00 AM~12352005
> *
> *


new project coming in today :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2008, 09:03 AM~12358877
> *new project coming in today :0
> *


:scrutinize: , assuming its a 65 since your telling me :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 08:08 AM~12358889
> *:scrutinize: , assuming its a 65 since your telling me  :cheesy:
> *


no i think its a 83 cadi


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 7 2008, 08:40 AM~12358983
> *sup jon
> *


09 is looking good already


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12363044
> *09 is looking good already
> *


 WUZ GOOD


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2008, 06:38 PM~12358977
> *no i think its a 83 cadi
> *


No its a Schwinn Pixie :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405005


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 8 2008, 07:03 AM~12366546
> *No its a Schwinn Pixie  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405005
> *


i aint seen that one yet. :0 
cadi beat you here :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2008, 05:11 PM~12366562
> *i aint seen that one yet. :0
> cadi beat you here :biggrin:
> *


d'oh! :banghead:

It'll be at your place this week sometime :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 8 2008, 07:28 AM~12366604
> *d'oh! :banghead:
> 
> It'll be at your place this week sometime  :biggrin:
> *


ill b waiting. waiting list is getting full fast. yea for 09 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

i will be at the shop tomorrow im off


----------



## hotstuff5964

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: hot$tuff5964, SLOLOW, SA ROLLERZ


shouldnt we all be working right now, slackers :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 12:55 PM~12367964
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hot$tuff5964, SLOLOW, SA ROLLERZ
> shouldnt we all be working right now, slackers  :biggrin:
> *


i am :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 10:55 AM~12367964
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: hot$tuff5964, SLOLOW, SA ROLLERZ
> shouldnt we all be working right now, slackers  :biggrin:
> *


i am too. what are you doing? do i need to have you start on my interior?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:56 PM~12368447
> *i am too. what are you doing? do i need to have you start on my interior?
> *


watching paint dry in this cool weather :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 8 2008, 02:57 PM~12369487
> *watching paint dry in this cool weather  :biggrin:
> *


post the fucken pics


----------



## SLOLOW

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

whats the plan for this lac


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374588
> *whats the plan for this lac
> *


to finish it and get paid. theres another car coming the day it leaves :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

make that money john


----------



## 94stang

send some more pics bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

TTT


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## RollinBlue

frame looks tight john


----------



## 94stang

:worship:


----------



## 94stang

u r the man!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 9 2008, 05:28 PM~12382410
> *:worship:
> *


maybe start the jambs tomorrow weather permiting


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 10:50 PM~12374669
> *make that money john
> *


x2


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2008, 07:11 PM~12382909
> *maybe start the jambs tomorrow weather permiting
> *


gonna be cold-n-a-muthafucka tomorrow :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DA_SQUID

knights of pleasures all
ready gots all spots taken for wego you know09 seaons greetings jon from oscar and family


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 9 2008, 07:25 PM~12383733
> *knights of pleasures all
> ready gots  all spots taken for wego you know09                                                                                                                    seaons greetings jon  from oscar and family
> *


what spots?


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2008, 08:11 PM~12382909
> *maybe start the jambs tomorrow weather permiting
> *


dealt wit that before the big odessa show... cold as shit over here, already snowing.

nothing wanted to dry


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2008, 06:50 AM~12387555
> *dealt wit that before the big odessa show... cold as shit over here, already snowing.
> 
> nothing wanted to dry
> *


my roof is iced over. i think im gonna wait till another day :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

how is the weather very cool here!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 10 2008, 12:17 PM~12389882
> *how is the weather very cool here!
> *


33 degrees and windy as hell


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Lac of Respect

A friend wants to trade this for a 64 Impala. Know anybody that might be interested?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Dec 11 2008, 02:32 PM~12400917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend wants to trade this for a 64 Impala.  Know anybody that might be interested?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 11 2008, 02:17 PM~12401845
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


ill check


----------



## 94stang

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 11 2008, 02:58 PM~12402261
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


clearing the jambs right now :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

damn that shit DOES look good.... i thought marios car had front lambos  .... wait, is that marios car?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 11 2008, 04:29 PM~12403188
> *damn that shit DOES look good.... i thought marios car had front lambos  .... wait, is that marios car?
> *


he wishes is was. its henrys from elcampo


----------



## RollinBlue

should have some money goin your way this week john waiting to try to get the remainder to pay you off bro just in time for christmas


----------



## 94stang

:cheesy: dam uuuuuu rrrrrrr tha man!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

somebody's happy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 11 2008, 06:17 PM~12404086
> *should have some money goin your way this week john waiting to try to get the remainder to pay you off bro just in time for christmas
> *


sounds good let me know when to look for it


----------



## TonyO

Hey those lights on the bottom right of the pic look familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 11 2008, 07:26 PM~12404165
> *:cheesy: dam uuuuuu rrrrrrr tha man!!!!!!!!
> *


can you post pics of your avy?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 11 2008, 06:30 PM~12404209
> *somebody's happy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

gonna have to camo this thing with alot of 3d to make it look good :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

almost ready homie :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, 94stang

i c u peeking :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 03:04 PM~12413225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: is that a 65 imapala front end i see


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 03:07 PM~12413249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready homie :0
> *


came out hard dog.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 06:44 PM~12415863
> *:cheesy:  is that a 65 imapala front end i see
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: :wave: How is everything in San Antonio? Nice seat, how much for something like that.


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 13 2008, 02:40 AM~12418968
> *:wave:  :wave:  How is everything in San Antonio? Nice seat, how much for something like that.
> *


5 dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Dec 13 2008, 06:32 AM~12419353
> *5 dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea right


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 09:14 PM~12416472
> *
> *


----------



## 94stang

whats john when you get dunn. just call me and i sent my flatbed to up the caddy and i have the other one for you. sent pics of of them colors. later bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 94stang

this color john and flake :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

and this color too!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 12 2008, 03:07 PM~12413249-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready homie :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-94stang_@Dec 13 2008, 12:16 PM~12420384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this color john and flake :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 13 2008, 11:50 AM~12420533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this color too!!!!
> *


on the same car? teal and green?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 13 2008, 10:45 AM~12420269
> *whats john when you get dunn. just call me and i sent my flatbed to up the caddy and i have the other one for you. sent pics of of them colors. later bro :thumbsup:
> *


be done by sat


----------



## 94stang

no i was thinking of whwt color i wanted to paint on the mustang and i want this green color bro call me :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 13 2008, 06:50 PM~12423066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i was thinking of whwt color i wanted to paint on the mustang and i want this green color bro call me :yes:
> *


for your or the black one?


----------



## 94stang

black one :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 13 2008, 08:26 PM~12423670
> *black one :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DUB ROLLER

WAT UP JOHN?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Dec 14 2008, 03:10 PM~12428097
> *WAT UP JOHN?
> *


chillin gettin ready for 09


----------



## RollinBlue

hey john been working late but im sendin out them two bill money order tomorrow regular mail sorry no time to get to the post office to get you next day ill have the rest afther the 5th is that cool?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 14 2008, 07:33 PM~12429647
> *hey john been working late but im sendin out them two bill money order tomorrow regular mail sorry no time to get to the post office to get you next day ill have the rest afther the 5th is that cool?
> *


better late then never


----------



## 94stang

what up rollerz only ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 15 2008, 12:49 PM~12435302
> *what up rollerz only ?
> *


cadi maked up ready to spray, but its cold out here. maybe tomorrow :0


----------



## RollinBlue

mo goin out tomorrow finally sorry for the wait


----------



## SLOLOW

ITS COLD JON :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## TonyO

Did you send the fax yet? :biggrin: 

I'm workin on gettin your seat post back


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2008, 09:23 PM~12440685
> *Did you send the fax yet?  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm workin on gettin your seat post back
> *


tomorrow niga :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2008, 08:25 AM~12441428
> *tomorrow niga :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 03:07 PM~12413249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost ready homie :0
> *


what do you use to make everything 3d


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

heres something to make you laugh

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/TF1L5vurSack558R


----------



## RO-BC

jon wots up bro afta xmas should be ready to start homie


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## TonyO

I'll be sending money BEFORE Christmas cuz I'm a balla like that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 16 2008, 10:48 AM~12445023
> *jon wots up bro afta xmas should be ready to start homie
> *


im ready when you are


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 02:24 PM~12446827
> *I'll be sending money BEFORE Christmas cuz I'm a balla like that
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 16 2008, 12:36 PM~12444926
> *heres something to make you laugh
> 
> http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/TF1L5vurSack558R
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2008, 02:04 PM~12413225
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tomorrow :0


----------



## RollinBlue

let me know when you get that mo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 16 2008, 06:45 PM~12449367
> *let me know when you get that mo
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, RollinBlue
Lookin for that pic? ahahahahahah


----------



## TonyO

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Merry Christmas Kandy Shop

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/QIiqH5YpeOnxsuXJ3Gjj


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/vuSxXUsCGTzDXaDgDGNT


----------



## 94stang

whats up? bro :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

payback is all i got to say :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 17 2008, 09:31 AM~12454192
> *whats up? bro :biggrin:
> *


watchin anna paint the cadi :0


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2008, 09:32 AM~12454198
> *payback is all i got to say :biggrin:
> *



It's all in fun JT...u know I got nothing but luv for my bROthas!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 09:33 AM~12454204
> *It's all in fun JT...u know I got nothing but luv for my bROthas!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i know im just playin


----------



## 94stang

how cool is it? hno:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

I'm in them too!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, Sweet & Freaky, 94stang,hot&spicy

ROOOOOLLLLLEEEEERRRRRZZZZZZZ


----------



## 94stang

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 94stang

whats up with the lac?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 17 2008, 09:36 AM~12454244
> *whats up with the lac?
> *


annas painting it right now. its about 45 degrees today


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here it is. please dont hate on the boss lady


----------



## 94stang

no problem bro if u got skills i know she got skills too!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2008, 09:34 AM~12454231
> *SA ROLLERZ, Sweet & Freaky, 94stang,hot&spicy
> 
> ROOOOOLLLLLEEEEERRRRRZZZZZZZ
> *


Where is my hot & Spicy? Tell her I luv her!!! HEHEHE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 09:46 AM~12454346
> *Where is my hot & Spicy? Tell her I luv her!!! HEHEHE
> *


shes here with me today . shes painting henrys cadi right now.


----------



## 94stang

:tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 17 2008, 10:02 AM~12454505
> *:tears:
> *


shes mad at you homie :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn she's a keeper :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 17 2008, 10:50 AM~12454975
> *damn she's a keeper :0
> *


  12/31/2010


----------



## 94stang

:buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

its orange pics tomorrow :0


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Good night Kandy Shop...until tomorrow


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 10:42 AM~12453910
> *Merry Christmas Kandy Shop
> 
> http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/QIiqH5YpeOnxsuXJ3Gjj
> *


THATS FCK UP


----------



## 93caddy

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO-BC

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 02:24 PM~12446827
> *I'll be sending money BEFORE Christmas cuz I'm a balla like that
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got rollin blues mo today. looks like hes in line again


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 18 2008, 02:35 PM~12466302
> *got rollin blues mo today. looks like hes in line again
> *


yes!! ill have the rest when i come back into town jan 5th bro no worries!!


----------



## 94stang

<div style='background-color:#e9e9e9; width: 425px;'><object id='A338737' quality='high' data='http://aka.zero.jibjab.com/client/z...ervice=sendables.jibjab.com&partnerID=JibJab' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' wmode='transparent' height='319' width='425'><param name='wmode' value='transparent'></param><param name='movie' value='http://aka.zero.jibjab.com/client/zero/ClientZero_EmbedViewer.swf?external_make_id=9zmQlPIJR5u9MsW3&service=sendables.jibjab.com&partnerID=JibJab'></param><param name='scaleMode' value='showAll'></param><param name='quality' value='high'></param><param name='allowNetworking' value='all'></param><param name='allowFullScreen' value='true' /><param name='FlashVars' value='external_make_id=9zmQlPIJR5u9MsW3&service=sendables.jibjab.com&partnerID=JibJab'></param><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always'></param></object><div style='text-align:center; width:435px; margin-top:6px;'>Try JibJab Sendables® <a href='http://sendables.jibjab.com/ecards'>eCards</a> today!</div></div>


----------



## SLOLOW

JON I WILL BE BY TO PICK UP THE SEATS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 19 2008, 06:51 AM~12474030
> *JON I WILL BE BY TO PICK UP THE SEATS
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new pics in a lil bit :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2008, 06:52 PM~12478648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 94stang

hes on his way to my house to see this pics do u have more?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 19 2008, 07:01 PM~12479237
> *hes on his way to my house to see this pics do u have more?
> *


what do you want pics of?


----------



## hotstuff5964

caddi looks dope


----------



## 94stang

that cool !!!bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 19 2008, 07:06 PM~12479269
> *that cool !!!bro
> *


igot more hold on


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 19 2008, 07:06 PM~12479268
> *caddi looks dope
> *


this weather sucks


----------



## hotstuff5964

:werd:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more tomorrow when its light out. if there is any sun :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2008, 06:52 PM~12478648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice...


----------



## SLOLOW

UGLY DAY


----------



## hotstuff5964

indeed


----------



## 94stang

fuckin cool again!!!! :werd:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 21 2008, 07:14 AM~12488676
> *fuckin cool again!!!! :werd:
> *


its 42 here. im gonna be cold today. see you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 07:59 PM~12492697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Any updates on seat just cheking wuz good around the kandy shop.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 07:34 PM~12489137
> *its 42 here. im gonna be cold today. see you tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


$250 paypal payment sent to you 15 minutes ago. I told you I'd hit you up before Christmas.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2008, 07:13 AM~12496808
> *$250 paypal payment sent to you 15 minutes ago.  I told you I'd hit you up before Christmas.
> *


tony o back in line. whos next?


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 06:59 PM~12492697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that color reminds me of the texas football team


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 22 2008, 09:38 AM~12496890
> *tony o back in line. whos next?
> *



ME ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 22 2008, 05:48 PM~12501689
> *ME ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dawg you never get outa line :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2008, 08:59 PM~12492697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## 94stang

whats up ? john.... what we talk about just design the way you think.bro i hope you didnt get home to late that day. well i will be checkin online to what the mustang look like.let me know if you want wolf to take the other car or just wait til that one is done.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 24 2008, 06:38 AM~12515285
> *whats up ? john.... what we talk about just design the way you think.bro i hope you didnt get home to late that day. well i will be checkin online to what the mustang look like.let me know if you want wolf to take the other car or just wait til that one is done..  :biggrin:
> *


let me finish this stang then you can bring the other one. i like those mini vacations :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

cool bro! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 24 2008, 12:55 PM~12517766
> *cool bro! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


you know i got you brotha


----------



## 93caddy

LOOKS LIKE HENRY COMING OUT OF HIS CAVE AGAIN!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Dec 25 2008, 06:56 AM~12523183
> *LOOKS LIKE HENRY COMING OUT OF HIS CAVE AGAIN!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


big bear done hybernating :0


----------



## FPEREZII

Merry X-Mas to you & your family!!!


----------



## 94stang

big thing? are happening!!!!!!! so look out.....john is designing soon>>>>>>>>>>> :guns: :machinegun: look out 4 u hater!!!!! big bear is alive again........


----------



## SLOLOW

merry x-mas jon


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas Brotha


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang

dash liked this in my stang but a ford symbol


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 25 2008, 04:01 PM~12525382
> *dash liked this in my stang but a ford symbol
> *


be different and put the chevy bowtie :0 :0


----------



## wolf_runner101

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 25 2008, 05:24 PM~12525488
> *be different and put the chevy bowtie  :0  :0
> *


 man dude your crazy ford stuff belong on ford and chevy stuff belong their even now chavy aint shit and doing a ford tie would be oirgnal :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## wolf_runner101

i mis spell chevy but fuck it


----------



## 94stang

just 4 u to think about?


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2008, 08:16 AM~12523236
> *big bear done hybernating :0
> *


YEAP!!!


----------



## 94stang

whats up bro and to rollerz only have a happy years too all :tongue:


----------



## 94stang




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 26 2008, 12:16 AM~12528211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 4 u to think about?
> *


that car is bad ass seen it up close real nice


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

went to h town for a mini vacation and did a little work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

back to work tomorrow. time to finish up a few old projects and start the new 09 ones


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2008, 07:20 PM~12554073
> *back to work tomorrow. time to finish up a few old projects and start the new 09 ones
> *


hurry lets see secret pics in store for me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 29 2008, 06:24 PM~12554097
> *hurry lets see secret pics in store for me
> *


send me something and ill keep it a secret :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2008, 05:57 PM~12553515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to h town for a mini vacation and did a little work
> *


thats a clean ass 64 from individuals


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 06:37 PM~12554215
> *thats a clean ass 64 from individuals
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
not from there anymore


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2008, 09:36 PM~12555362
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> not from there anymore
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

stay tuned for this one :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

and a 64 impala 5th wheel kit


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 06:25 PM~12563038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned for this one :0
> *


i like those rims, just not on a car


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 05:30 PM~12563066
> *i like those rims, just not on a car
> *


there on there to roll it. they are for sale though


----------



## hotstuff5964

paint on that mustang looked cherry to begin with :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 05:36 PM~12563096
> *paint on that mustang looked cherry to begin with :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
original paint looks good in a pic but not in person. gonna look a whole lot better next week. you do your 64 today?


----------



## hotstuff5964

just the roof, now I gotta take the doors and shit off, get it up on jack stands and finish the rest.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 30 2008, 05:43 PM~12563134
> *just the roof, now I gotta take the doors and shit off, get it up on jack stands and finish the rest.
> *


i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12563899
> *:biggrin:
> i wanna see :biggrin:
> *


Qvo john :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 30 2008, 07:24 PM~12563943
> *Qvo john  :wave:
> *


worked on your seat a little today. this holiday work week shit sucks. hard to get things done


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 08:30 PM~12563997
> *worked on your seat a little today. this holiday work week shit sucks. hard to get things done
> *


That's kool homeboy.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2008, 06:34 PM~12563081
> *there on there to roll it. they are for sale though
> *


are those the one from the camaro?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12564358
> *are those the one from the camaro?
> *


no they are 18 x 10 center golds.


----------



## SLOLOW

YOU BACK JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yep ill be at shop half day tomorrow


----------



## SLOLOW

OK COOL


----------



## 94stang

whats up ! john whats crackin ....i see ur working on the stang.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 30 2008, 11:16 PM~12566597
> *whats up ! john whats crackin ....i see ur working on the stang.. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2008, 04:57 PM~12553515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to h town for a mini vacation and did a little work
> *


i still got the paint for this damn car :angry: ..i painted the trunk peices... :biggrin: , i can now use it on something else..lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 09:45 AM~12576473
> *i still got the paint for this damn car  :angry: ..i painted the trunk peices... :biggrin: , i can now use it on something else..lol
> *


whole car need to be repainted. :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2009, 06:37 PM~12579037
> *whole car need to be repainted. :0
> *


yea lonestar had the graphics taken off ad repainted..
was it that fucked after he had it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:43 PM~12579085
> *yea lonestar had the graphics taken off ad repainted..
> was it that fucked after he had it
> *


the jambs were masked off wrong, the rust is bubbling up under the paint.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2009, 07:06 PM~12579281
> *the jambs were masked off wrong, the rust is bubbling up under the paint.
> *


no shit.. somebody let it get wet...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 09:39 PM~12580894
> *no shit.. somebody let it get wet...
> *


somebody half assed it to sell it.


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2009, 10:07 PM~12581181
> *somebody half assed it to sell it.
> *


oo ok.. dammit


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

What up Kandy Shop, just letting you know I am calling today!?!?!? I will quit this cancer shit...keep up the good work JT and we will see you soon!!



YOU NEED TO QUIT TO ROY BOY!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2009, 08:07 AM~12581181
> *somebody half assed it to sell it.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Jon, just letting you know I took the first step, I called the ACS, thanks for giving me the #.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 2 2009, 07:10 PM~12583499
> *Jon, just letting you know I took the first step, I called the ACS, thanks for giving me the #.
> *


Child services? 

J/K Sup :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 2 2009, 09:24 AM~12583578
> *Child services?
> 
> J/K  Sup :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: no child services...lol 

HOw you doing Tony?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 2 2009, 07:39 PM~12583716
> *:angry:  no child services...lol
> 
> HOw you doing Tony?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Good. Lookin forward to the projects John's workin on for me for the new year. :cheesy:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

He'll be getting alot more work done now that he doesn't have to stop to smoke a cig anymore.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 2 2009, 07:45 PM~12583760
> *He'll be getting alot more work done now that he doesn't have to stop to smoke a cig anymore.
> *


 :biggrin: 

Yeah but he'll take more Sunkist breaks


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 2 2009, 08:17 PM~12583964
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PhotobucketOwned :tears: I can't view photobucket from work


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

no llores


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 2 2009, 10:45 AM~12583760
> *He'll be getting alot more work done now that he doesn't have to stop to smoke a cig anymore.
> *


he quit smoking? :0 :0 :0 


i quit smoking like 7 or 8 years ago, easiest thing I ever did :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 2 2009, 11:07 AM~12584272
> *he quit smoking?  :0  :0  :0
> i quit smoking like 7 or 8 years ago, easiest thing I ever did  :biggrin:
> *


Weren't you hitting the pipe just a few days ago?? :biggrin: 

What it dew bRO, how was your holidays?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

extra 1825.00 a year to spend


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

thats what im talkin about bro :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2009, 08:24 PM~12588037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## SLOLOW

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## ROBERTO G

when your 65 is done can i take a picture in the passenger side? :happysad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 08:23 PM~12616358
> *when your 65 is done can i take a picture in the passenger side? :happysad:
> *


hell no


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 5 2009, 09:25 PM~12616390
> *hell no
> *


  fuck your car :angry: 













just once


----------



## hotstuff5964

gonna have to put a booster seat for your short ass :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 5 2009, 09:45 PM~12616670
> *gonna have to put a booster seat for your short ass  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 08:39 PM~12616583
> *  fuck your car  :angry:
> just once
> *


dont hate cuz im not building a 4 door :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## RO-BC

jon im about ready to start gettin lil malo started bro hit me up so we can go over some shit


----------



## 93caddy

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 6 2009, 12:10 PM~12622212
> *jon im about ready to start gettin lil malo started bro hit me up so we can go over some shit
> *


im already ready :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 6 2009, 11:34 PM~12622809
> *im already ready :biggrin:
> *


PM your paypal email address again.


----------



## TonyO

You have a $250 paypal payment.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 7 2009, 07:53 PM~12637003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 6 2009, 02:10 PM~12622212
> *jon im about ready to start gettin lil malo started bro hit me up so we can go over some shit
> *


WHAT ABOUT ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 7 2009, 07:19 PM~12637282
> *WHAT ABOUT ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what about you? i need to have your car in san antonio first


----------



## 94stang

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 7 2009, 09:24 PM~12638617
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 93caddy

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new project just in yesterday. not sure what to do with this one yet :uh:


----------



## sic713

hey.. it pays the bills


----------



## 93caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 8 2009, 01:31 AM~12635025-->
> 
> 
> 
> You have a $250 paypal payment.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Jan 9 2009, 07:37 PM~12652084
> *hey.. it pays the bills
> *


x2 $250 pays the bills too, MY bill :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2009, 08:06 AM~12651270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project just in yesterday. not sure what to do with this one yet :uh:
> *


pm updates on my seat


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2009, 03:06 PM~12651270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project just in yesterday. not sure what to do with this one yet :uh:
> *


european shit right there :biggrin: they are some out there in lowrider and it doesn't look too bad


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2009, 05:38 PM~12656042
> *european shit right there  :biggrin:  they are some out there in lowrider and it doesn't look too bad
> *


i think we are going to americanize it


----------



## hotstuff5964

wego tour '09 import of the year :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here you go 94 stang. time to get busy tomorrow :0


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2009, 08:06 AM~12651270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project just in yesterday. not sure what to do with this one yet :uh:
> *


----------



## 94stang

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

jon i got my stuff in the mail     jan 19 is the date


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 10 2009, 11:44 AM~12662380
> *jon i got my stuff in the mail          jan 19 is the date
> *


cool you better do it this time :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

little flake
















biger flake


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 01:55 PM~12662808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biger flake
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, 94stang

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

like that much? :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 94stang

that look cool! bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 10 2009, 01:13 PM~12662922
> *that look cool! bro
> *


getting ready to clear it


----------



## 94stang

is it cool over there?


----------



## 94stang

take some pic when ur done bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 10 2009, 01:14 PM~12662934
> *is it cool over there?
> *


about 60


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 04:57 PM~12663800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it needs more flake :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you buy it ill spray it


----------



## 94stang

whats up my ninja! lookin good bro! :biggrin: :worship: bow down to kandy shop kustomz in san antonio :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 10 2009, 06:15 PM~12664749
> *whats up my ninja! lookin good bro! :biggrin:  :worship: bow down to  kandy shop kustomz in san antonio :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

took picz of seat,?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

u aint seen the 3d yet?


----------



## 94stang

whats up john :nicoderm:


----------



## 94stang

3d what?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

No I haven't only the first day u work on it like 3 weeks ago


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 11 2009, 06:42 PM~12672781
> *No I haven't only the first day u work on it like 3 weeks ago
> *


my bad i thought u have. ill do it tomorrow 4 sure


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jan 12 2009, 12:53 AM~12677276
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 04:08 PM~12680892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 05:57 PM~12663800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn looks real nice i love flake


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 03:08 PM~12680892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When u flake it do you're thing pm me picz of it homie.that's bad ass.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 04:08 PM~12680892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS JOHN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 12 2009, 09:09 PM~12685972
> *BADASS JOHN
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 03:08 PM~12680892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

john is the addy i mailed the mo to your shop addy i might go pick up the frame in person


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 12 2009, 09:28 PM~12686359
> *john is the addy i mailed the mo to your shop addy i might go pick up the frame in person
> *


no its not. ill finish it next week


----------



## RollinBlue

cool send me the addy so i can get ready and a pic when you done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

morew clear :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

TTT 4 Kandy Shop!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

john you got the foor door?


----------



## TonyO

Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

TTT FOR KSC 

LOOK OUT JONH MORE PROJECTS COMIN SOON :0 :0


----------



## charger24

yup


----------



## charger24

we only fucks wit da best!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more after its cleared


----------



## 68 CHEVY

good shit kandy shop


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2009, 06:03 PM~12725854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more after its cleared
> *


hope that thang is getting new rims...

nice and wet :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2009, 06:03 PM~12725854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more after its cleared
> *




:0 ...WOW....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 04:04 PM~12725871
> *hope that thang is getting new rims...
> 
> nice and wet :thumbsup:
> *


those are just to roll it around shop


----------



## 94stang

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 05:04 PM~12725871
> *hope that thang is getting new rims...
> 
> nice and wet :thumbsup:
> *


them ******* style. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

:worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2009, 06:47 PM~12726725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS FOR A CAR OR BIKE


----------



## 94stang

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Jan 16 2009, 05:52 PM~12726766
> *IS THIS FOR A CAR OR BIKE
> *


its my custom sled. im hoping it snows soon

j/k, its a continential kit cover for a 64 impala


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 16 2009, 05:53 PM~12726772
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


might be there monday :0


----------



## 94stang

black man said he wants his caddy like that WET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94stang

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 16 2009, 05:56 PM~12726807
> *black man said he wants his caddy like that WET!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tell him to wax on and wax off


----------



## O.C RYDER

YOU ARE GOOD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Damn kandy shop blowing this shit up...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 16 2009, 06:07 PM~12726884
> *Damn kandy shop blowing this shit up...
> *


now i can get on your stuff


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

u know it homie just getting the details for the other peeps.on how they want their shit.....m/o went out first thing in da morning.

u know how i do it when it comes on paying


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 04:34 PM~12726130
> *them ******* style. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 16 2009, 06:55 PM~12727296
> *u know it homie just getting the details for the other peeps.on how they want their shit.....m/o went out first thing in da morning.
> 
> u know how i do it when it comes on paying
> *


best paying customer ive got


----------



## POISON 831

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 04:34 PM~12726130
> *them ******* style. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :guns: :guns: U SHOULD BE THE LAST ONE TO SAY THE WORD "*******" ...  JUST LOOK AT URSELF


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 16 2009, 09:40 PM~12728997
> *:angry:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  U SHOULD BE THE LAST ONE TO SAY THE WORD "*******" ...   JUST LOOK AT URSELF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 16 2009, 10:40 PM~12728997
> *:angry:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  U SHOULD BE THE LAST ONE TO SAY THE WORD "*******" ...   JUST LOOK AT URSELF
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2009, 07:43 PM~12726699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U R A SICK MAN JON


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 17 2009, 12:27 PM~12732261
> *U R A SICK MAN JON
> *


X2 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

no sunshine here today :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

:dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII

That is some nice flake on the mustang. Top notch work.


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 17 2009, 10:27 AM~12732261
> *U R A SICK MAN JON
> *


no im ok now. i took some dayquil :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2009, 12:16 PM~12739639
> *no im ok now. i took some dayquil :biggrin:
> *


well i stop   on monday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 18 2009, 12:55 PM~12740730
> *well i stop     on monday
> *


ill be in elcampo on a delivery :biggrin: :0
wanna go? no smoking trip


----------



## RollinBlue

progress?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 18 2009, 01:24 PM~12740916
> *progress?
> *


yep it will be done this week :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 18 2009, 01:38 PM~12740994
> *already
> *


yep so get the rest of the cheese ready


----------



## RollinBlue

yes sir ready when you are


----------



## 94stang

whats up? john that b-t-h is bad ass. everybodie think it is my gold mustang but wait til they see that one!!!!!hit me up what time you will get here in ec maybe we can go deer hunting ha ha


----------



## 94stang

:machinegun: shoot all deers or we can :guns: all them rabbits


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 16 2009, 10:40 PM~12728997
> *:angry:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  U SHOULD BE THE LAST ONE TO SAY THE WORD "*******" ...   JUST LOOK AT URSELF
> *


Dont take it so serious. we call each other ********/*****/pepper bellies and more homie. I guess we do shit different here in texas. See you at the Socios show. Cant wait to see your bike in person.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 16 2009, 09:07 PM~12728064
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2009, 10:16 PM~12728752
> *best paying customer ive got
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 18 2009, 01:58 PM~12741102
> *whats up? john that b-t-h is bad ass. everybodie think it is my gold mustang but wait til they see that one!!!!!hit me up what time you will get here in ec maybe we can go deer hunting ha ha
> *


im trying to finish it tonight but dont know if i will. maybe finish in the morning. ill call you


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 05:34 PM~12726130
> *them ******* style. :biggrin:
> *


Bwahahaha


----------



## SLOLOW

my 2nd day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 20 2009, 09:02 AM~12758856
> *   my 2nd day
> *


good 4 u


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2009, 09:34 AM~12734596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sunshine here today :uh:
> *


really like the colour..nice work bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

look what i got for 300 dollars :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

ill give you $350 for it :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 22 2009, 02:28 PM~12783559
> *ill give you $350 for it :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo Margerito. M.O. As well as the package will go out tomorrow morning. Bright an early


----------



## RollinBlue

:0 me likes ill hit u up asap on the phone to pick her up


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 22 2009, 03:30 PM~12783575-->
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was worth a shot :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 03:35 PM~12783609
> *yo Margerito. M.O. As well as the package will go out tomorrow morning. Bright an early
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

4 sho


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2009, 03:11 PM~12783405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice seat


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2009, 04:15 PM~12783440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what i got for 300 dollars  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LUCKY MAN JOHN LOOKS LIKE AN SS


----------



## charger24

damn i cant wait to get my big package!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 22 2009, 07:22 PM~12785768
> *damn i cant wait to get my big package!!!!
> *


O u will.


----------



## charger24

that is just a teaser i know how the homie gets down!! i know when people see the frame they will be like damn thats a nice paint job!!!! i wont stop till i get 1st place at a lrm show!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 22 2009, 04:43 PM~12784778
> *LUCKY MAN JOHN  LOOKS LIKE AN SS
> *


yes sir it sure is


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2009, 04:15 PM~12783440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what i got for 300 dollars  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 give ya $600?????


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 22 2009, 04:15 PM~12783440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what i got for 300 dollars  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I LIKE IT


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

hey john, get at me soon, i already pitched the idea of what me and you talked about earlier.....shes down.............i think, but if ol' boy dont come through let me know man...SERIOUSLY....


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 24 2009, 10:34 PM~12805931
> *hey john, get at me soon, i already pitched the idea of what me and you talked about earlier.....shes down.............i think, but if ol' boy dont come through let me know man...SERIOUSLY....
> *


 :0 

3 some + a guess = sausage rubbin


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 25 2009, 12:57 AM~12806543
> *:0
> 
> 3 some + a guess = sausage rubbin
> *


keep talkin shit bitch and when i see you i show you what sausage rubbin is when i rub my sausage across you lips you little ******...


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 24 2009, 11:06 PM~12806598
> *keep talkin shit bitch and when i see you i show you what sausage rubbin is when i rub my sausage across you lips you little ******...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue

paypal sent john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 25 2009, 01:33 PM~12809624
> *paypal sent john
> *


ok cool. frame and fender is ready to go anytime


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 05:27 PM~12810328
> *ok cool. frame and fender is ready to go anytime
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 25 2009, 03:29 PM~12810349
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whos gonna paint it?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 05:34 PM~12810371
> *whos gonna paint it?
> *


havent really thought bout it yet still workin on the parts etc and comin up with more cash


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 25 2009, 03:35 PM~12810380
> *havent really thought bout it yet still workin on the parts etc and comin up with more cash
> *


SA ROLLERZ, show-bound

pick one :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 06:34 PM~12810769
> *SA ROLLERZ, show-bound
> 
> pick one :biggrin:
> *


gonna paint it with crayolas


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 06:34 PM~12810769
> *SA ROLLERZ, show-bound
> 
> pick one :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2009, 06:02 PM~12811407
> *:0  :wave:
> *


id rather you paint it. that way it will look good :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 09:20 PM~12812107
> *id rather you paint it. that way it will look good :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 25 2009, 08:10 PM~12812688
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


already know hes gonna do it


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up Jon!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 09:20 PM~12812107
> *id rather you paint it. that way it will look good :uh:
> *


lol..cant go wrong with either or...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2009, 09:09 PM~12813406
> *lol..cant go wrong with either or...
> *


i heard you are the best painter on here.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:21 PM~12813553
> *i heard you are the best painter on here.
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 25 2009, 09:23 PM~12813581
> *:0
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 11:21 PM~12813553
> *i heard you are the best painter on here.
> *


lol, far from that g....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2009, 09:25 PM~12813611
> *lol, far from that g....
> *


thats what porkchop said


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:27 PM~12813623
> *thats what porkchop said
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5963
ORLY


----------



## charger24

can u update me on the seat and the fender its koo if u post them on ur topic just a sneek peek


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 25 2009, 09:43 PM~12813840
> *can u update me on the seat and the  fender its koo if u post them on ur topic just a sneek peek
> *


ill stripe it and clear it today. damn you guys dont understand how clear dries :0


----------



## meangene

A wutz good jon, I see you staying busy......I :biggrin: :biggrin: like da way da stang came out


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:21 PM~12813553
> *i heard you are the best painter on here.
> *


 :0 best painters are in texas tho and all have different styles


----------



## Cruel Intention

BEST PAINTERS:

The definition of the BEST PAINTER is somebody that is constantly busy, everyday is something different. To me theres a couple of people I would consider best painters: SA ROLLER , SIC , CANDYMAN. Everytime I look into there topic or visit they have something new they working on sometimes have about 2 or 3 projects line up. Im bored at work so Im just putting my thoughts in.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 09:49 AM~12816753
> *BEST PAINTERS:
> 
> The definition of the BEST PAINTER is somebody that is constantly busy, everyday is something different. To me theres a couple of people I would consider best painters: SA ROLLER , SIC , CANDYMAN. Everytime I look into there topic or visit they have something new they working on sometimes have about 2 or 3 projects line up. Im bored at work so Im just putting my thoughts in.
> *


YES HE IS


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 AM~12817051
> *YES HE IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your car is clean homie, I seen it close up at the Magnificos a couple of months ago. I was the guy driving the fleetwood behind you when we were parked in the parking lot


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 08:49 AM~12816753
> *BEST PAINTERS:
> 
> The definition of the BEST PAINTER is somebody that is constantly busy, everyday is something different. To me theres a couple of people I would consider best painters: SA ROLLER , SIC , CANDYMAN. Everytime I look into there topic or visit they have something new they working on sometimes have about 2 or 3 projects line up. Im bored at work so Im just putting my thoughts in.
> *


what about hot pockets? he paints good, but i wouldnt call him a painter :0


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 26 2009, 11:23 AM~12817625
> *what about hot pockets? he paints good, but i wouldnt call him a painter  :0
> *



Who is HOT POCKETS? And were in the hell were you yesterday lil boy


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 11:24 AM~12817634
> *Who is HOT POCKETS? And were in the hell were you yesterday lil boy
> *


hot$tuff5964

at my house put in a 350 in the hooptie i got from you


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 26 2009, 11:26 AM~12817647
> *hot$tuff5964
> 
> at my house put in a 350 in the hooptie i got from you
> *



Hot$tuff I really dont know him as a painter but he is doing a real good job on his impala, and he gets down on interior work.

You should of left the motor that was in there dummy, just needed a rebuild kit for the carb and it was set. You should fix the mc instead of that 4 door hooptie


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 11:31 AM~12817685
> *Hot$tuff I really dont know him as a painter but he is doing a real good job on his impala, and he gets down on interior work.
> 
> You should of left the motor that was in there dummy, just needed a rebuild kit for the carb and it was set. You should fix the mc instead of that 4 door hooptie
> *


i blew out the 305 racing, and i put an edelbrock intake and carb as soon as i got it from you, also rebuilt the tranny,

*so i put a rebuilt 350 and cut the springs since i had them out already, also bought a better shaved door kit, put an indash and a four pack
also bought missing trim and interior pieces* that was since i got it not yesterday

the mc is just to get around, but if i do decide to build this i have to get a good frame :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2009, 11:06 PM~12813361
> *already know hes gonna do it
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 94stang

whats up? to all r.o family and to my bro john. thanks for the paint job my boy love it!!!!birthday& graduation present.


----------



## 94stang

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit...6370ac31ad9.jpg


----------



## 94stang




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 26 2009, 05:38 PM~12821291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

look what i found :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2009, 10:12 PM~12823788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnnnn.that seat looking fucking sweet gotta hit you up real reeal soon...


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 26 2009, 11:17 PM~12823855
> *Damnnnn.that seat looking fucking sweet gotta hit you up real reeal soon...
> *


x2


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2009, 10:13 PM~12823801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what i found  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## charger24

damn i cant wait to get the seat and fender!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 26 2009, 10:16 PM~12824766
> *damn i cant wait to get the seat and fender!!!!
> *


will ship it tomorrow


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 12:19 PM~12817597
> *Your car is clean homie, I seen it close up at the Magnificos a couple of months ago. I was the guy driving the fleetwood behind you when we were parked in the parking lot
> *


and more to come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 27 2009, 01:18 PM~12830105
> *and more to come :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


always. roy dont know when to quit


----------



## charger24

looks great :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

my tenth day


----------



## sypher

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

new paint for the baby lac?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 08:08 PM~12842558
> *new paint for the baby lac?
> *


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12842613
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 08:14 PM~12842636
> *:dunno:
> *


where do you see the baby lac?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:06 PM~12842529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 08:18 PM~12842689
> *
> *


i still dont see it


----------



## RollinBlue

:420:


----------



## charger24

i sent u those pics let me know what u think


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 28 2009, 08:21 PM~12842725
> *i sent u those pics let me know what u think
> *


i think im gonna go postal on fed ex in the morning


----------



## sypher

and then some more


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:25 PM~12842778
> *i think im gonna go postal on fed ex in the morning
> *


there was a fed ex plane that crashed monday morning over here...


----------



## sypher

ttt


----------



## charger24

maybe thats what happened to my package!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:06 PM~12842529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like fun :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 28 2009, 10:06 PM~12842529-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:18 PM~12842693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:18 PM~12842693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice post more :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 28 2009, 08:45 PM~12843053
> *Looks nice post more  :biggrin:
> *


cant. :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

something liked this bro!


----------



## 94stang

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit...07/untitled.jpg


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 29 2009, 01:41 PM~12850012
> *http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit...07/untitled.jpg
> *


i can do that to your wrecker homie :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

got the frame thanks jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 06:17 PM~12852722
> *got the frame thanks jon
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 08:48 PM~12843097
> *cant. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 29 2009, 07:07 PM~12853151
> *:biggrin:
> *


i think your the one who cant fool


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

U still have those 12 inch fenders probally use them later on


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 29 2009, 08:36 PM~12854053
> *U still have those 12 inch fenders probally use them later on
> *


yes sir i do. 165 shipped


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Can u post picz of them they still in primer ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whats up my funky ***** :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2009, 09:46 PM~12854187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that priced with paint?no need no design only paint with flake


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 29 2009, 08:54 PM~12854269
> *Is that priced with paint?no need no design only paint with flake
> *


add a little for paint


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:18 PM~12842693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 ......BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 30 2009, 12:32 PM~12859154
> *:0 ......BEAUTIFUL!!!
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Hey John, you still lookin for a 16" frame? I don't have a Schwinn frame, but I have a chrome one. I'm actually lookin for another girls frame instead.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 31 2009, 12:58 AM~12865116
> *Hey John, you still lookin for a 16" frame? I don't have a Schwinn frame, but I have a chrome one. I'm actually lookin for another girls frame instead.
> *


yea how much?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## charger24

damn thats sum crazy ass shit do u do murals too?? if so we might have too add a few to my bike


----------



## charger24

i have sum frames too if u need sum just let me know i have 2 20" china frames a 16" china frame and 2 20" gurls schwinn frames let me know if ur interested


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 1 2009, 10:28 PM~12878739
> *i have sum frames too if u need sum just let me know i have 2 20" china frames  a 16" china frame  and 2 20" gurls schwinn frames let me know if ur interested
> *


i need a 16. how much shipped?


----------



## charger24

i will send it for down payment on sum of the changes i want dun to the frame just let me know


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2009, 09:25 PM~12878025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got good pics of this MASTER PIECE 1 of my all time favorites..... You did a excellent job John.........................................!


----------



## Drop'em

Just some of the detailed pics I have:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

post em all up then


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 2 2009, 06:56 PM~12886126
> *post em all up then
> *



Its going to take a while my computer mouse is screwed up but here is a pic of when it first came out of your shop to the show scene without the hot interior and the rest of the goodies you did for vegas


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2009, 10:25 PM~12878025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did y'all ever find it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 3 2009, 08:40 AM~12891768
> *Did y'all ever find it?
> *


nope i wish we did.


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Just stoppin in to say "Rollerz" hope you guys and gals have a good day.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Feb 4 2009, 10:10 AM~12903295
> *Just stoppin in to say "Rollerz" hope you guys and gals have a good day.
> *


just did :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 2 2009, 06:04 PM~12885069
> *Just some of the detailed pics I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2009, 01:07 PM~12830675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 7 2009, 02:14 AM~12932541
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 7 2009, 02:03 PM~12935065
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


x2 bring it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 01:13 PM~12935122
> *x2 bring it.
> *


oh you know i will :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 7 2009, 03:13 PM~12935122
> *x2 bring it.
> *



:0


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 03:40 PM~12935630
> *oh you know i will :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## charger24

DAMN JOHN WHY U HAVE TO DO THAT TO ME??? CANT WAIT UNTILL THE REMIX!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 08:08 PM~12937629
> *DAMN JOHN WHY U HAVE TO DO THAT TO ME??? CANT WAIT UNTILL THE REMIX!!!!!
> *


thats the first time ive seen it all together too


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 08:07 PM~12937621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's very nice. What is the ticket on something like that?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 7 2009, 08:53 PM~12937916
> *That's very nice. What is the ticket on something like that?
> *


alot of cash


----------



## charger24

YUP!!! U GET WHAT U PAY FOR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12938022
> *YUP!!! U GET WHAT U PAY FOR!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i take stacks all day long


----------



## 83's Finest

:biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

whats up? john whats going on with the stang bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Feb 7 2009, 10:13 PM~12938601
> *whats up?  john whats going on with the stang bro
> *


gonna start it soon. probally next week. just reorganizing the shop to accomidate the long term build :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 8 2009, 11:57 AM~12941570
> *:0
> *


i got the seat and some mirrors for you :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

mirrors


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 8 2009, 12:27 PM~12941692
> *mirrors
> *


do you need some extras to cut?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 09:07 PM~12937621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn fuck looks tight.everything on its time


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 08:07 PM~12937621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY VERY NICE, I WOULDNT PUT ANYTHING LESS THAN CUSTOM PARTS AND TWO-TONE ENGRAVING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 9 2009, 08:19 AM~12949369
> *VERY VERY NICE, I WOULDNT PUT ANYTHING LESS THAN CUSTOM PARTS AND TWO-TONE ENGRAVING
> *


thats what it is getting


----------



## D~LowLady~E

*TO

THE

TOP 

FOR 

KANDY 

SHOP*
:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 11 2009, 06:54 PM~12976934
> *SUP JON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just here clearin bikes :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale...... 350 shipped


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 08:09 PM~12977095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale...... 350 shipped
> *



NICE....


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 09:09 PM~12977095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale...... 350 shipped
> *


LOOKS GOOD AM PIC N UP MY CAR THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 07:09 PM~12977095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale...... 350 shipped
> *


what color combo is that? flake color?SHIT IS SICK TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12977259
> *what color combo is that? flake color?SHIT IS SICK TTT :thumbsup:
> *


silver base, red and green patterns. silver mini flake and tangerine kandy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 11 2009, 07:24 PM~12977233
> *LOOKS GOOD AM PIC N UP MY CAR THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me know ill fit it in :0


----------



## 83's Finest

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 12 2009, 08:13 PM~12987870
> *TTT
> *


chinyer then china?


----------



## cruising oldies

Ilike the paint job


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2009, 08:09 PM~12977095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale...... 350 shipped
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 11 2009, 08:56 AM~12971835
> *TO
> 
> THE
> 
> TOP
> 
> FOR
> 
> KANDY
> 
> SHOP
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey that rhymed.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 12 2009, 08:55 PM~12988350
> *Hey that rhymed.
> *


thats what i thought but didnt want to post it up :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

THANKS FOR SAVE N MY ASS 2 DAY JON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 12 2009, 09:55 PM~12988350
> *Hey that rhymed.
> *




IM TALENTED LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 14 2009, 12:15 PM~13002250
> *IM TALENTED LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hottstuff does it again :0


----------



## mitchell26

that looks great


----------



## hotstuff5964

indeed it does 

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

nice


----------



## 94stang

whats up? john & hotstuff you guys are kickin ass this year! :machinegun: :machinegun: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Feb 15 2009, 07:27 PM~13012130
> *whats up? john & hotstuff you guys are kickin ass this year! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


no one has seen anything yet :0 :0 :0 

stang is in the shop in its spot for the long overhaul :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

The man with a plan! Get down john. Can wait :worship: :worship:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> :biggrin: ......  ......NNNNNNNIIIIIIICEEE!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> :biggrin: ......  ......NNNNNNNIIIIIIICEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> you wanna buy one like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 02:23 PM~13017932
> *you wanna but one like this?
> *



I HOPE YOU MEAN *BUY* ONE LIKE THIS 


YES THANK YOU I ALREADY DID..LOL!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 03:23 PM~13017932
> *you wanna buy one like this?
> *


:yes: pm me price blue and silver with mirrors


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 05:56 PM~13020604
> *:yes: pm me price blue and silver with mirrors
> *


 :0


----------



## RollinBlue

who seat pan included and shipped?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13020629
> *who seat pan included and shipped?
> *


your seat pan and you pay shipping or you ship a pan via rps :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13020820
> *your seat pan and you pay shipping or you ship a pan via rps :biggrin:
> *


u dont got any laying around?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2009, 07:17 PM~13011498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hottstuff does it again :0
> *


this the homeboy for upholster right here hot$tuff5964 nice on the prices


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13020838
> *u dont got any laying around?
> *


yea for sale i do


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13020858
> *yea for sale i do
> *


price?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 06:18 PM~13020869
> *price?
> *


20 bucks


----------



## RollinBlue

:cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13020580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 ..... :biggrin: .....  ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13020580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORLY? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 11:40 PM~13035978
> *ORLY? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED TO PIC UP THE TRUCK FRM TOM


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 18 2009, 12:06 PM~13039767
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED TO PIC UP THE TRUCK FRM TOM
> *


ok i need to get those seats too :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 12:40 AM~13035978
> *ORLY? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: ...MAYBE..... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 16 2009, 08:56 PM~13023210
> *:0 ..... :biggrin: .....   ....
> *


enjoy :0


----------



## hnicustoms

SA-ROLLERZ....GOOD PRICE ON THA FRAME uffin: SO BEAUTIFUL BUT GOT SO MANY PROJECTS..BUT BEING A TRU LOWRIDER IT HURTS ME TO LET IT GO....  SORRY FOR THA LEED ON uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13045443
> *SA-ROLLERZ....GOOD PRICE ON THA FRAME uffin: SO BEAUTIFUL BUT GOT SO MANY PROJECTS..BUT BEING A TRU LOWRIDER IT HURTS ME TO LET IT GO....  SORRY FOR THA LEED ON uffin:
> *


all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13045105
> *enjoy :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac of Respect

Simple & Sexy


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 18 2009, 04:10 PM~13041180
> *:dunno: ...MAYBE..... :biggrin:
> *


Wego? 97.9 The beat?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 10:56 AM~13068495
> *Wego? 97.9 The beat?
> *


you gonna need me to haul your bike around too


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 12:00 PM~13068522
> *you gonna need me to haul your bike around too
> *


Who Told you that. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 11:01 AM~13068530
> *Who Told you that. :biggrin:
> *


the word is around. better get you space reserved


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 12:02 PM~13068540
> *the word is around. better get you space reserved
> *


We will talk at Dallas. You staying with chad again?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 11:05 AM~13068556
> *We will talk at Dallas. You staying with chad again?
> *


pitch in fuel cash and you good. gonna be hauling the top 5 wego bike this year. so maybe you can be in sixth place


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 01:05 PM~13068556
> *We will talk at Dallas. You staying with chad again?
> *


of course. My Homie alwayss has a place to stay in ft worth


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 12:21 PM~13068651
> *pitch in fuel cash and you good. gonna be hauling the top 5 wego bike this year. so maybe you can be in sixth place
> *


Fuck that. Im on the come up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you aint gonna beat a kandy shop bike


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 01:51 PM~13069171
> *you aint gonna beat a kandy shop bike
> *


shit. U aint seen the detail in DB.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 12:52 PM~13069176
> *shit. U aint seen the detail in DB.
> *


you aint seen the bike i built over the winter.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 02:19 PM~13069382
> *you aint seen the bike i built over the winter.
> *


this is gonna be a fun year. Im trying to follow wego as much as I can this year. Bike gonna be in Cali for the Wego Torres Empire show too :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 01:21 PM~13068651
> *pitch in fuel cash and you good. gonna be hauling the top 5 wego bike this year. so maybe you can be in sixth place
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT ME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 01:21 PM~13069398
> *this is gonna be a fun year. Im trying to follow wego as much as I can this year. Bike gonna be in Cali for the Wego Torres Empire show too  :biggrin:
> *


im already there


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 05:18 PM~13070333
> *im already there
> *


What you doing in Cali?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13070380
> *What you doing in Cali?
> *


waiting for wego tour to show up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 05:49 PM~13070512
> *:0
> waiting for wego tour to show up :biggrin:
> *


hahah I call bullshit but its all good... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 11:56 AM~13068495
> *Wego? 97.9 The beat?
> *


 :dunno: .....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 02:44 AM~13074220
> *hahah I call bullshit but its all good... :biggrin:
> *


im in san antonio but we are locked in for cali show :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2009, 06:05 PM~13078335
> *im in san antonio but we are locked in for cali show :biggrin:
> *


Of course. there is hella R.O. in So Cal.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 06:17 PM~13078924
> *Of course. there is hella R.O. in So Cal.
> *


san antonio chapter is going. you wanna ship your bike with me let me know


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2009, 08:05 PM~13079419
> *san antonio chapter is going. you wanna ship your bike with me let me know
> *


Thanks for the offer, Ill let you know soon.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 22 2009, 07:08 PM~13079455
> *Thanks for the offer, Ill let you know soon.
> *


we just bought a 18 wheeler with a car transport trailer


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13079591
> *we just bought a 18 wheeler with a car transport trailer
> *


daymn!


----------



## sic713

ill be seeing yall in cali too..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:39 PM~13079756
> *ill be seeing yall in cali too..
> *


put the elco on the hauler :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2009, 07:40 PM~13079774
> *put the elco on the hauler :0
> *


i wouldnt mind it..
i need to finish the paint 1st...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 08:39 PM~13079756
> *ill be seeing yall in cali too..
> *


 :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 09:39 PM~13079756
> *ill be seeing yall in cali too..
> *


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2009, 12:21 PM~13068651
> *pitch in fuel cash and you good. gonna be hauling the top 5 wego bike this year. so maybe you can be in sixth place
> *


ill be in the mix somewhere :yes: :yes:
even if it is 5th atleast i can say
"hey i got 4th last yr. and got 5th this yr" 2 time beating 6th place champ is good enough for me :cheesy: 

but can i roll with yall to houston if my parents do go?
i got $150 bucks worth of lunch money saved up so far


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 23 2009, 09:42 AM~13084813
> *ill be in the mix somewhere :yes: :yes:
> even if it is 5th atleast i can say
> "hey i got 4th last yr. and got 5th this yr" 2 time beating 6th place champ is good enough for me  :cheesy:
> 
> but can i roll with yall to houston if my parents do go?
> i got $150 bucks worth of lunch money saved up so far
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2009, 05:54 PM~13020580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2009, 01:59 PM~13086716
> *
> *


i ment to cali. didnt relieze till now ill pm ya


----------



## ripsta85

bugz auto art....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13091862
> *bugz auto art....
> *


wtf?????????????? :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 23 2009, 10:41 PM~13091862
> *bugz auto art....
> *


see man, i was over here telling these fools that you are actually a pretty cool cat, but then you go and post this...what the hell man, let shit blow over and lets do this lowrider thing man...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 23 2009, 09:16 PM~13092314
> *see man, i was over here telling these fools that you are actually a pretty cool cat, but then you go and post this...what the hell man, let shit blow over and lets do this lowrider thing man...
> *


kids wil be kids


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 23 2009, 10:16 PM~13092314
> *see man, i was over here telling these fools that you are actually a pretty cool cat, but then you go and post this...what the hell man, let shit blow over and lets do this lowrider thing man...
> *


  what i cant post in his topic when he does the same to mine


----------



## DA_SQUID

John I think I gotta back out of the Cali trip if it was cool with me rollin with you
My ps3 just fried out andnim havin withdraws and stuff :| anyways it's gonna cost 150 to fixnit. I might wait and see what happens. Or maybe we can work something out. All your new work is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ttt


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 06:06 AM~13106059
> *ttt
> *



Say John when is that Cali show?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 25 2009, 10:02 AM~13107070
> *Say John when is that Cali show?
> *


July 25th


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2009, 09:25 AM~13107276
> *July 25th
> *


Thanks John


----------



## hotstuff5964

lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 25 2009, 09:42 AM~13107421
> *Thanks John
> *


guess i got a personal speaker now :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 25 2009, 10:42 AM~13107421
> *Thanks John
> *


Your welcome tuff guy


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 11:07 AM~13108149
> *guess i got a personal speaker now :0
> *



I think Im going to get me one of those. Im going to ask REC if he wants to be my personal speaker. lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13113851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13113851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice fenders  but the feria looks better :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13113851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like my pockets


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you got 15 gs? in your pocket


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2009, 08:19 AM~13116494
> *you got 15 gs? in your pocket
> *


About 10..need it for phoenix


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13113851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13113851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2009, 06:19 AM~13116494
> *you got 15 gs? in your pocket
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 26 2009, 12:59 PM~13119294
> *i need some
> *


i do loans at 20 percent interest :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

whats up? john uffin:


----------



## 94stang

whats new in san antonio bro. i see ur painting some killer bikes for this year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Feb 27 2009, 12:50 PM~13129587
> *whats new in san antonio bro. i see ur painting some killer bikes for this year
> *


trying to get the little project out of the way so i can concentrate on the big jobs


----------



## 94stang

hey that guy u painted his caddy wanted to do his interior.so he want u pick up his car here in el campo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Feb 27 2009, 06:32 PM~13132414
> *hey that guy u painted his caddy wanted to do his interior.so he want u pick up his car here in el campo
> *


when?


----------



## SLOLOW

JON IF I DONT MAKE IT OUT 2DAY YOU CAN HAVE MY CAR   :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2009, 07:19 AM~13116494
> *you got 15 gs? in your pocket
> *


I have 15 dollers? :dunno:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Where is everyone? Just stopping in to say Hello to my bROthas and my sancho.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Mar 4 2009, 02:06 PM~13178545
> *Where is everyone? Just stopping in to say Hello to my bROthas and my sancho.
> *


DO N GOOD SEXY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

any updates john? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Mar 4 2009, 06:18 PM~13182694
> *any updates john? :biggrin:
> *


yea it looks like shit again .....but thats a good thing :biggrin: im still finding damage and grinding it out. but its on its way to a new look


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## charger24

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0


----------



## SLOLOW

Plate Type: PERSONALIZED PLT
Plate Number: RO*RFFR my new plates


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

got this one in today








black cherry








coming soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2009, 10:13 PM~13212718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this one in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon
> *


YOU FOR GOT 1


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2009, 01:38 PM~13216436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST FCK N SICK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2009, 09:13 PM~13212718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

LOOK WHAT CAME IN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 9 2009, 07:48 PM~13229541
> *LOOK WHAT CAME IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2009, 02:06 PM~13248930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ROLLERZ !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 11 2009, 12:15 PM~13248998
> *Looking good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2009, 08:27 PM~13252369
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2009, 12:10 AM~13206096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the alsa green?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 11 2009, 07:36 PM~13253157
> *is that the alsa green?
> *


no sir. its a special mix of micas and pearls i made for this bike :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2009, 06:33 PM~13252438
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2009, 09:42 PM~13253226
> *no sir. its a special mix of micas and pearls i made for this bike :biggrin:
> *


  thats tight


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 12 2009, 09:00 PM~13265505
> *SUP JON :wave:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13068703
> *of course. My Homie alwayss has a place to stay in ft worth
> *


How bout me?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2009, 08:09 PM~13274421
> *How bout me?
> *


Come on now. U know know better than that.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 14 2009, 05:32 AM~13275014
> *Come on now. U know know better than that.
> *


So I can stay at your crib if I go to Magnificos next year?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2009, 12:06 AM~13206075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a bike our a trike...looking good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 13 2009, 08:57 PM~13275733
> *Is that a bike our a trike...looking good
> *


i havent decided yet. it can go either way


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2009, 10:58 PM~13275756
> *i havent decided yet. it can go either way
> *


How many u taking to dallas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 13 2009, 09:01 PM~13275788
> *How many u taking to dallas
> *


i dont think im going to dallas. i sold my 12 inch bike so we will see what happens. im not really a bike kind of guy. they kinda boring to me. lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2009, 11:03 PM~13275819
> *i dont think im going to dallas. i sold my 12 inch bike so we will see what happens. im not really a bike kind of guy. they kinda boring to me. lol
> *


Kool...good luck on your car build off


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2009, 10:02 PM~13275283
> *So I can stay at your crib if I go to Magnificos next year?
> *


Sure, tony. Just let me know ahead of time


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2009, 10:02 PM~13275283
> *So I can stay at your crib if I go to Magnificos next year?
> *


You think you might have and extra wrist band for sell :biggrin: if you go


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 14 2009, 09:36 AM~13279023
> *You think you might have and extra wrist band for sell :biggrin: if you go
> *


no selling bands. should give em to you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

whats up bro? whats chankin in the kandy shop. it been cold then hot i been sick with a cold! i see you r kickin ass with this bikes bro... well i will hit u up later bro>>>> :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 14 2009, 08:14 PM~13282568
> *whats up bro? whats chankin in the kandy shop. it been cold then hot i been sick with a cold! i see you r kickin ass with this bikes bro... well i will hit u up later bro>>>> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Mar 14 2009, 06:16 PM~13278499-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, tony. Just let me know ahead of time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word. Now I just gotta convince my uncle to take that long ass 20 hour drive again. He'll probably make me buy a small welder, hitch, and tongue just in case
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLOLOW_@Mar 14 2009, 07:36 PM~13279023
> *You think you might have and extra wrist band for sell :biggrin: if you go
> *


I'll have 3 bands with your name on them free if I go. You still gotta hit me up wit ideas you want for your wheel trims. :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

whats crackin bro? just chillin here. work here work there!!!!!! o boy wanted you to pick up the caddy this week bro!!! i told him you got lot of work right now? he is ready if you are ready?well bro take care bro i will be in floresvilles, texas on the 21 of march my boys will be fighting there uffin: i see ur car frame looks bad ass dude


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 15 2009, 03:52 PM~13287719
> *whats crackin bro? just chillin here. work here work there!!!!!! o boy wanted you to pick  up the caddy this week bro!!! i told him you got lot of work right now? he is  ready if you are ready?well bro take care bro i will be in floresvilles, texas on the 21 of march my boys will be fighting there uffin: i see ur car frame looks bad ass dude
> *


is he paying fuel too?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2009, 11:57 AM~13285648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

you still got them twisted parts cash in hand let me know
and that girls frame is bad bro good work


----------



## SLOLOW

DOWN FOR THE YEAR 

































       :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964

whatchoo doing now Roy? :0


----------



## Lac of Respect

Check the new rear-end.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Mar 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13299819
> *Check the new rear-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see two shiny cars i did :0


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13299958
> *i see two shiny cars i did :0
> *


How much to fix a dent in the hood?























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Mar 16 2009, 08:23 PM~13300013
> *How much to fix a dent in the hood?
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


ready to back to SA? :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Mar 16 2009, 10:01 PM~13299819
> *Check the new rear-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ASS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 16 2009, 08:29 PM~13300118
> *NICE ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Prevert. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13309617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this who i think its is mc?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13309647
> *is this who i think its is mc?
> *


depends whos you think it is i guess :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:31 PM~13309669
> *depends whos you think it is i guess :0
> *


the person that brought me the frame? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13309682
> *the person that brought me the frame? :0
> *


yep you guesses right


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13309691
> *yep you guesses right
> *


what do i win?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:34 PM~13309706
> *what do i win?
> *


nothing you took my name off your sig :0


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:48 PM~13309890
> *nothing you took my name off your sig :0
> *


:0 i took everyone off so dont feel bad you still gonna be on the name board


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:50 PM~13309922
> *:0  i took everyone off so dont feel bad you still gonna be on the name board
> *


funny how you just changed it haha


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:53 PM~13309962
> *funny how you just changed it haha
> *


i get bored alot


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 07:58 PM~13310028
> *i get bored alot
> *


its all good. its yours so do what you want with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale. freshly chromed. 250 or 200 with exchange


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:59 PM~13310044
> *its all good. its yours so do what you want with it. :biggrin:
> *


credit goes to those who deserve it dont matter if i paid for it credits still due
i want my schwinn badge back though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what color is it? didnt know i had it. ill look for it


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13310080
> *what color is it? didnt know i had it. ill look for it
> *


thought you had forgot bout it its white with black schwinn letters hope you find it im missing it bad :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:angry:


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13310725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


thats alota dust


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:54 PM~13310702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MISS DANIS :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13310725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


wtf happened here


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 11:04 PM~13310861
> *MISS DANIS :0
> *


orly?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13310861
> *MISS DANIS :0
> *


nope


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:05 PM~13310880
> *wtf happened here
> *


fed ex


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 11:06 PM~13310899
> *fed ex
> *


grab some bed foam from walmart...i ship all my harley chit like that...with hella insurance!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:11 PM~13310976
> *grab some bed foam from walmart...i ship all my harley chit like that...with hella insurance!
> *


oh it was packed real good. and there was plenty of insurance on it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13310990
> *oh it was packed real good. and there was plenty of insurance on it :biggrin:
> *


thats crazy how it got that fucked up...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13311011
> *thats crazy how it got that fucked up...
> *


i wish i knew. id kill the ***** who did it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 11:16 PM~13311049
> *i wish i knew. id kill the ***** who did it
> *


it looks like they took a grinder to it...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:26 PM~13311183
> *it looks like they took a grinder to it...
> *


haha i did that. it got dropped on the head tube and had cracks in it so i busted it down to repair them lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 11:29 PM~13311215
> *haha    i did that. it got dropped on the head tube and had cracks in it so i busted it down to repair them lol :biggrin:
> *


i was like damnnn i aint ever using fed ex...lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13312072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


time for assembly :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

polished out. off to the engraver :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13316050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polished out. off to the engraver :0
> *


SHIT I LEFT TO SOON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 18 2009, 07:16 PM~13319829
> *SHIT I LEFT TO SOON
> *


yes sir. its already at the engraver :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

not very exciting unless its yours, but progress made :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more tonight :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13328286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hate those stupid urethane bumpers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13328709
> *i hate those stupid urethane bumpers
> *


p o s :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

richards already bubbled :biggrin:

surprised it lasted that long

pos...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 19 2009, 03:59 PM~13328861
> *richards already bubbled :biggrin:
> 
> surprised it lasted that long
> 
> pos...
> *


im striping it down to bare urethane


----------



## meangene

Wuts good with you john


----------



## SLOLOW

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13340730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FCK N NICE


----------



## RollinBlue

u find the badge john?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 20 2009, 06:31 PM~13340834
> *u find the badge john?
> *


yea ill give it to juan at the dallas party


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2009, 09:14 AM~13344474
> *yea ill give it to juan at the dallas party
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: shit ima be there too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 21 2009, 04:32 PM~13347772
> *:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  shit ima be there too
> *


which party are you talking about?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13347842
> *which party are you talking about?
> *


oh shit party my bad i meant the show


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## ROBERTO G

kandy shop and hottass kustoms, cant forget d twist for that custom steering wheel


----------



## 83's Finest

Was up bRO.... Looks like your keeping busy.....
See you boys soon... Hope the show went good today..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 22 2009, 06:38 PM~13356085
> *Was up bRO.... Looks like your keeping busy.....
> See you boys soon... Hope the show went good today..
> *


babylac
1st in class
best audio/video
best of show :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

How did the red bike do? And the green 78 Margie painted. Shit looks good up close.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13357694
> *How did the red bike do? And the green 78 Margie painted. Shit looks good up close.
> *


i dont remember


----------



## hotstuff5964

the red bike didnt place, and the monte got 3rd 70's "wild"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2009, 08:26 AM~13360929
> *the red bike didnt place, and the monte got 3rd 70's "wild"
> *


i got a seat for you to do :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2009, 10:45 AM~13361054
> *i got a seat for you to do :0
> *


you got it ready? i might be heading out that way in an hour or so....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2009, 09:13 AM~13361245
> *you got it ready? i might be heading out that way in an hour or so....
> *


yea i got it here. come by shop and pick it up


----------



## hotstuff5964

be there in an hour or 2


----------



## ClassicPlayer

'wild' or 'mild'?

I'm surprised the red bike didn't place, considering it had mods. There was alot of street bikes there. That patterned out blue one by the orange Hallucinations G-body was nice though.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 23 2009, 11:55 PM~13369627
> *'wild' or 'mild'?
> 
> I'm surprised the red bike didn't place, considering it had mods. There was alot of street bikes there. That patterned out blue one by the orange Hallucinations G-body was nice though.
> *


wild, thats why i put "wild" in parenthesis, that car didnt belong in wild, its mild. its all stock except for the paint and rims :thumbsdown:


----------



## 214loco

uffin:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0 hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

begining of a credit board


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2009, 10:25 AM~13374083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> begining of a credit board
> *


 :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 24 2009, 12:53 AM~13370472
> *wild, thats why i put "wild" in parenthesis, that car didnt belong in wild, its mild. its all stock except for the paint and rims  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yeah, that's why I asked. maybe there weren't enough to make a mild class. Was that orange one in the back in the same class? Well, it isn't, but did they put it in the same class.


----------



## TonyO

Good looking work. :thumbsup: to John, Hot$$tuff, and the rest of the Kandy Shop


----------



## SLOLOW

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964

jacked this from somebody on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

all original :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2009, 12:25 PM~13374083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> begining of a credit board
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, D~LowLady~E

:cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 07:16 PM~13410842
> *SA ROLLERZ, D~LowLady~E
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 07:15 PM~13410832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU SIR ARE THE BOMB...... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 27 2009, 06:18 PM~13410866
> *
> YOU SIR ARE THE BOMB...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 08:27 PM~13410943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Colors look good together...good job john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## charger24

damn john i t almost makes me wanna punch sum one!!! how much for a display board?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Mar 28 2009, 08:11 PM~13419513
> *damn john i t almost makes me wanna punch sum one!!! how much for a display board?
> *


125 to match your bike


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Mar 28 2009, 09:11 PM~13419513
> *damn john i t almost makes me wanna punch sum one!!! how much for a display board?
> *


 :0 ...LOL!


----------



## SLOLOW

FIRE AT THE KANDY SHOP :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 30 2009, 08:12 PM~13437564
> *FIRE AT THE KANDY SHOP :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you started it. good thing it was your own ride :0


----------



## TonyO

Nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2009, 08:15 PM~13437613
> *Nice work
> *


you aint seen nothing yet. wait till after sunday :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 30 2009, 10:12 PM~13437564
> *FIRE AT THE KANDY SHOP :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 06:18 PM~13410864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 will it be out in 09


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 30 2009, 08:32 PM~13437900
> *:0 will it be out in 09
> *


very soon


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 06:15 PM~13410832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie, keep up the good work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0









this is what we bringin to dallas :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

I thought u were bringin a rust bucket too.....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 31 2009, 08:33 AM~13442545
> *I thought u were bringin a rust bucket too.....lol
> *


oh yea i am , the next build off champ :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

the FIRST build off champ :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 31 2009, 08:55 AM~13442719
> *the FIRST build off champ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thats my lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 09:27 AM~13442481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GORGEOUS...........THE PICS DO THEM NO JUSTICE......


IM JUST SAYING LOL!


----------



## unique27




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

for sale or part out


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 11:22 AM~13443861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or part out
> *


bad ass bRO !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 1 2009, 11:41 AM~13454529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 01:22 PM~13443861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale or part out
> *


 :0 How much for pedal + crank? It is a gold crank?


----------



## LocoSoCal

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 1 2009, 04:36 PM~13456555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 1 2009, 08:27 PM~13459737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a new paint job? :0


----------



## SLOLOW

ITS SHOWTIME


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 3 2009, 09:54 PM~13480050
> *ITS SHOWTIME
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

2nd radical custom
2nd best of show :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

best paint in dallas wego show :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

best display and 1st in 12 inch radical :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## D~LowLady~E

1ST PLACE 2O" FULL~*BEST PAINT*~BEST OF SHOW


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




THANK YOU, MY SON WAS VERY HAPPY......


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2009, 12:33 PM~13497151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DETAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEET


----------



## SLOLOW

AND 1ST FULL CUSTOM


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 6 2009, 12:50 PM~13497276
> *DETAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEET
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

dallas wego show
BABY LAC
1st mini suv radical
best of show truck
94 TRACKER
3rd mini suv mild
LA RESBOLOSA
1st full custom car
INNOCENCE
2nd 20 inch radical custom
2nd best of show bike
TEMPEST
1st 20 inch full custom
torres choice award
best paint
ONE LUV
1st 12 inch radical bike
best display
PLAYBOY
1st 24 inch full custom

not bad for KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ


----------



## hotstuff5964

right back on top of thangs :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2009, 01:04 PM~13506821
> *dallas wego show
> BABY LAC
> 1st mini suv radical
> best of show truck
> 94 TRACKER
> 3rd mini suv mild
> LA RESBOLOSA
> 1st full custom car
> INNOCENCE
> 2nd  20 inch radical custom
> 2nd best of show bike
> TEMPEST
> 1st  20 inch full custom
> torres choice award
> best paint
> ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical bike
> best display
> PLAYBOY
> 1st 24 inch full custom
> 
> not bad for KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ
> *


GONGRATS!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 7 2009, 11:06 AM~13506840
> *right back on top of thangs :biggrin:
> *


and just think the big dogs aint even out yet :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:13 AM~13506913
> *GONGRATS!!
> *


same to you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2009, 05:51 PM~13510533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


66? :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

that 66 is bad ass john. cant wait to see what my mustang going to look!!! good work bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 05:47 PM~13510996
> *66? :biggrin:
> *


no thats my 65 ss convt


----------



## SLOLOW

THATS FCK UP JON NICE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 7 2009, 10:16 PM~13512118
> *THATS FCK UP JON NICE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wassup brotha ROy, you got some pics of my bike on your camera...???? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 02:51 AM~13510533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need some custom Karzicon/TNT A Arms :biggrin: 

Other than that its coming out bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 7 2009, 10:34 PM~13512333
> *wassup brotha ROy, you got some pics of my bike on your camera...???? :biggrin:
> *


I WILL GET THEM TO U


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 8 2009, 06:51 AM~13512573
> *I WILL GET THEM TO U
> *


Please send them to me too bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13512570
> *You need some custom Karzicon/TNT A Arms  :biggrin:
> 
> Other than that its coming out bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


hell na they cost too much :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 05:10 PM~13515834
> *hell na they cost too much :biggrin:
> *


You can't put a price on quality :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 10:03 AM~13516239
> *You can't put a price on quality  :biggrin:
> *


but you can on a band lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 08:03 AM~13516239
> *You can't put a price on quality  :biggrin:
> *


its metal tony.i dont want the parts everyone else can order


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahaha on a band lmao


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 06:45 PM~13516544
> *its metal tony.i dont want the parts everyone else can order
> *


Its what you do with the metal that counts. Plus we never duplicate our work. We do one off custom parts. Yes anyone can order them if they got the $ and idea and we'll run with it from there. We can do billet, stacked, 3D, whatever peeps want.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 11:58 AM~13517278
> *Its what you do with the metal that counts.  Plus we never duplicate our work.  We do one off custom parts.  Yes anyone can order them if they got the $ and idea and we'll run with it from there.  We can do billet, stacked, 3D, whatever peeps want.
> *


sounds to me like you wanna sponsor my homie some kustom 1-off a-arms  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2009, 08:24 PM~13517531
> *sounds to me like you wanna sponsor my homie some kustom 1-off a-arms    :biggrin:
> *


We're not sponsoring anyone at this time


----------



## hotstuff5964

booo


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 11:58 AM~13517278
> *Its what you do with the metal that counts. . Plus we never duplicate our work  We do one off custom parts.  Yes anyone can order them if they got the $ and idea and we'll run with it from there.  We can do billet, stacked, 3D, whatever peeps want.
> *


my "custom" R.O. sprocket got duplicated.....a few times....    i know that was my idea, and i was the one who got the okay from Troy, and next thing I know, other peeps have 'em too....i like the sprocket, its nice, dont get me wrong, but it was nicer to me when i was the only one who had it... :| :| :| :|


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> LOOKING GOOD FAMILY !


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

na i dont need them. fuck lrm anyways. im not going to kiss thier asses an pay them off so i can win a gay ass title. im building it the way i want so i can be happy looking at it everyday. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Can I geta AMEN to dat.......lol


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2009, 08:58 PM~13517809
> *my "custom" R.O. sprocket got duplicated.....a few times....       i know that was my idea, and i was the one who got the okay from Troy, and next thing I know, other peeps have 'em too....i like the sprocket, its nice, dont get me wrong, but it was nicer to me when i was the only one who had it... :|  :|  :|  :|
> *


Yeah and how many other bikes do you see it on? You're the only one that got it finished. The other couple of people who got Troy's OK to get one didn't get it finished. Besides that that's a club thing. Have you seen your design or Cadillac Jay's design or any other designs out there duplicated on different bikes?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 02:19 PM~13518514
> *Yeah and how many other bikes do you see it on?  You're the only one that got it finished.  The other couple of people who got Troy's OK to get one didn't get it finished.  Besides that that's a club thing.  Have you seen your design or Cadillac Jay's design or any other designs out there duplicated on different bikes?
> *


nope, ill give you that, NOBODY, that i know of has the design that i have for all my other parts....the sprocket wasnt a club thing though, that was my thing to rep the club i was in....didnt mean for it to be something everyone in the club has...that just takes away from the exclusivness when other people have it....


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## Money Mike

> LOOKING GOOD FAMILY !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats comin out real nice John :thumbsup: Got any pics of a primered car at your shop lately :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 1 2009, 07:20 PM~13457539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Huh ??? I wonder what that hood goes to


----------



## 817Lowrider

sup mike thanks again for hooking it up.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 12:07 AM~13524365
> *sup mike thanks again for hooking it up.
> *


No problem. I go to lubbock to so if you need me jus holla!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 9 2009, 12:09 AM~13524390
> *No problem. I go to lubbock to so if you need me jus holla!
> *


4 sure.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 8 2009, 10:04 PM~13524346
> *Huh ??? I wonder what that hood goes to
> *


some guy thats gonna cry when he sees his monte :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

i have the door panels frm tom


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 10 2009, 07:37 AM~13537316
> *i have the door panels frm tom
> *


kool. yea i just called him i was gonna go there. thankx bRO


----------



## RO-BC

jon gimme a call today bro i lost your number


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 10 2009, 04:55 PM~13540759
> *jon gimme a call today bro i lost your number
> *


its in his signature..... :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wasssup Taquito.....


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## DA_SQUID

this is the 67 i told you about let me know what you think the trunk is theworst :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 10 2009, 08:15 PM~13543034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty rusty. 300 and ill pick it up


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2009, 07:06 PM~13531392
> *some guy thats gonna cry when he sees his monte :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: I better make sure I bring a box of kleenex :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Money Mike

ttt


----------



## roller78monte

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 1 2009, 09:29 PM~13459775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i remember this day , my first day as a full member,,,and what i say i am not going anywere,,,thanks to all my brothers,for giveing me the chance to prove myself,and all the help,push and love,,,,were my ROLLERZ AT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new 66 impala SS added to the stable :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, HE_HATE_ME

whats up my bROther???? i see you :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

See you later


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 14 2009, 06:50 AM~13570562
> *See you later
> *


thursday ill pick it up


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:thumbsup: 


TO
THE 
TOP
FOR 
KANDY
SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

body work on warped roofs sucks :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

john we gotta work something out. my cutty is cauling for ya.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 14 2009, 07:24 PM~13578119
> *john we gotta work something out. my cutty is cauling for ya.
> *


i can put you on the RO payment plan if you can get a good downpayment and make payments on time


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:40 PM~13578323
> *i can put you on the RO payment plan if you can get a good downpayment and make payments on time
> *


 :0 how much for the mini truck :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:40 PM~13578323
> *i can put you on the RO payment plan if you can get a good downpayment and make payments on time
> *


ill pm you in a sec


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 14 2009, 07:42 PM~13578352
> *:0  how much for the mini truck :0
> *


alot :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:40 PM~13578323
> *i can put you on the RO payment plan if you can get a good downpayment and make payments on time
> *


You forgot to tell him about the credit check.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13578481
> *You forgot to tell him about the credit check.
> *


i got a repo and lien plan too :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 14 2009, 09:49 PM~13578481
> *You forgot to tell him about the credit check.
> *


ill pass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13578492
> *i got a repo and lien plan too :0
> *


I can see it now, Juan walks out to the parking lot after a show and finds a note...

"Pay Yo bills!"


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Love that 65 to 68 fastback body style.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 14 2009, 09:52 PM~13578517
> *I can see it now, Juan walks out to the parking lot after a show and finds a note...
> 
> "Pay Yo bills!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck no


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

na juan is cool peeps


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new ft worth ride :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 83's Finest

Was up S.A. ROLLERZ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13578596
> *Was up S.A. ROLLERZ
> *


you showin in atx on 26th?


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 14 2009, 09:48 PM~13578457-->
> 
> 
> 
> alot :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13578492
> *i got a repo and lien plan too :0
> *



:0 for real pm price truck should come to you ready to spray kandy blue with black patterns


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13578608
> *you showin in atx on 26th?
> *



Yes sir trying to finish up trunk... But I WILL be there with the LAC...


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Mine^^^


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 14 2009, 07:59 PM~13578624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine^^^
> *


looks clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ClassicPlayer

Body is in decent shape, original paint. Vinyl top was removed and black primer was sprayed over it. Hole is cut out for moonroof, but it is missing the glass.


----------



## 83's Finest

John they showed baby lac on the spanish (univision) or one of those stations, about the show on the 26th... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ClassicPlayer

Got pumped up when I saw Froggy Style, Margie laid it down.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

roof rough draft, new hood with minor damage, and emblem molded on header panel :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:49 PM~13579962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice frame, now that is a piece of lowrider history right there. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13585898
> *Nice frame, now that is a piece of lowrider history right there. :biggrin:
> *


when you gonna bust out turnin headz


----------



## hotstuff5964

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 03:22 PM~13586111
> *when you gonna bust out turnin headz
> *


Austin WEGO i hope, depends if i am at home. Trying to get a display togeather still.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 15 2009, 03:33 PM~13586242
> *Austin WEGO i hope, depends if i am at home. Trying to get a display togeather still.
> *


you ever gonna change it up at all?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

left fender done all holes molded








roof reblocked and reprimered








left door handle and lock shaved








front bumper refurbished and header molded smooth








new hood comin up


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

wuz good doggie,some kandy shop build up here some old sneek pic









wait till u c da rest


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 15 2009, 04:25 PM~13586764
> *wuz good doggie,some kandy shop build up here some old sneek pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till u c da rest
> *


wellpm me some pics


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 15 2009, 04:39 PM~13586932
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## azteca de oro

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 15 2009, 04:25 PM~13586764
> *wuz good doggie,some kandy shop build up here some old sneek pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till u c da rest
> *


Take. It to san. Benardino


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 16 2009, 02:25 AM~13586764
> *wuz good doggie,some kandy shop build up here some old sneek pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till u c da rest
> *


I remember that sissybar


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 sneek peak pics for bigmike64 in a few


----------



## RollinBlue

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

under hood :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Is this the Monte?


----------



## ClassicPlayer

And since I've never asked you, how much does a paint job cost?

I'm looking at a factory GM teal color from like 86 - 92. was on Berettas, corsicas, and cavaliers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13588830
> *Is this the Monte?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 15 2009, 07:50 PM~13588882
> *And since I've never asked you, how much does a paint job cost?
> 
> I'm looking at a factory GM teal color from like 86 - 92. was on Berettas, corsicas, and cavaliers
> *


all depends on body work and prep


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 08:20 AM~13570433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Told you I would cheat


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 07:05 PM~13576683
> *body work on warped roofs sucks :angry:
> *



That was Chads idea. He said "Fuck it bro we can do it"


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:51 PM~13578516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All I can say is.........*DAMN!!!*


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I'll see when I can drop by the shop in it. I think I get off work around the time you leave the shop, unless you're working late. My girls have softball/teeball games and a dance performance this saturday, but I think I'm gonna take it to Fudd's that night. We'll see.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:53 PM~13578546
> *na juan is cool peeps
> *


I'll second that!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13589341
> *I'll second that!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Apr 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13589341-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13589352
> *:biggrin:
> *


FTP!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 11:49 PM~13579955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roof rough draft, new hood with minor damage, and emblem molded on header panel :biggrin:
> *



Lookin good bRO!! I'm diggin it. Im sittin here smilin like a MUG!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 09:51 PM~13578516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want something like that.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13588502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under hood :0
> *



HOly SHIT!!!!!!!!(*^$%[email protected]^%&^$(&^%(*(*&[email protected]!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13589431
> *I want something like that.
> *



Hey Juan... DID YOU SEE THE THE PICS OF UNDER THE HOOD????


----------



## SLOLOW

SHIT I HAVE TO GO TO THE KANDY SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13589613
> *SHIT I HAVE TO GO TO THE KANDY SHOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I heard that i did :biggrin: Oh wait I already is there :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13589613
> *SHIT I HAVE TO GO TO THE KANDY SHOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Again? What do you have on the car that John hasn't touched?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 15 2009, 10:26 PM~13589520
> *Hey Juan... DID YOU SEE THE THE PICS OF UNDER THE HOOD????
> *


the blue?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 15 2009, 10:11 PM~13589270
> *That was Chads idea. He said "Fuck it bro we can do it"
> *


That's messed up man. We DID do it. You just didn't work the bondo anymore after we left that night. Plus it ain't my fault that the welder was too hot. Oh well, it's fixed now and now we k ow for next time. But don't forget, I WAS there at least trying to give you a hand. You were the "welder" though.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 14 2009, 07:22 AM~13570445-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new 66 impala SS added to the stable :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 08:54 PM~13578560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new ft worth ride :0
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13591515
> *That's messed up man. We DID do it. You just didn't work the bondo anymore after we left that night. Plus it ain't my fault that the welder was too hot. Oh well, it's fixed now and now we k ow for next time. But don't forget, I WAS there at least trying to give you a hand. You were the "welder" though.
> *



Yes you were homie. And i appreciate the help. It was a learning experience. Its all good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: wow i missed alot last night


----------



## DA_SQUID

Today is the day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 16 2009, 06:53 AM~13592480
> *Today is the day
> *


ill be there today 4 sure


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:19 AM~13592631
> *ill be there today 4 sure
> *


hno:
What time?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 16 2009, 07:28 AM~13592691
> *hno:
> What time?
> *


5 or 6 hope it dont rain today


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

whats up playa :biggrin: hows my transmission?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 09:30 AM~13592703
> *SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller
> 
> whats up playa :biggrin:  hows my transmission?
> *


Safe and sound in the garage. Gonna get to it eventually. Got two guys ahead of ya though. But I'll get it. Only gonna have like a day and a half off this week.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 16 2009, 07:39 AM~13592755
> *Safe and sound in the garage. Gonna get to it eventually. Got two guys ahead of ya though. But I'll get it. Only gonna have like a day and a half off this week.
> *


kool. cant wait to see it. i know it will look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:29 AM~13592699
> *5 or 6 hope it dont rain today
> *


Looks clear over here
I should be home from school by then :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 16 2009, 08:08 AM~13593005
> *Looks clear over here
> I should be home from school by then :cheesy:
> *


it rainin here now


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 09:37 AM~13593263
> *it rainin here now
> *


Getting cloudly


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 15 2009, 10:37 PM~13589712
> *Again? What do you have on the car that John hasn't touched?
> *


JUST WAIT THATS WHY I WIN FIRST ALL THE TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 16 2009, 05:15 PM~13598501
> *JUST WAIT THATS WHY I WIN FIRST ALL THE TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when can i take the bug in for interior?. its gotta go in 2 weeks to cali :0


----------



## sic713




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 10 2009, 08:15 PM~13543034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just got this one back to KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0 another ROLLERZ ONLY build coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Damn, that was for sale?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 16 2009, 07:32 PM~13599817
> *Damn, that was for sale?
> *


yep 400 with all the parts too :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

SOaB!! I wanted that fastback bodystyle too.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 16 2009, 07:33 PM~13599134-->
> 
> 
> 
> just got this one back to KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0  another ROLLERZ ONLY build coming soon :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Apr 16 2009, 07:40 PM~13599202
> *:0
> *


that was the 67


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:26 PM~13599065
> *when can i take the bug in for interior?. its gotta go in 2 weeks to cali :0
> *


monday i will help u


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 17 2009, 09:52 AM~13605466
> *monday i will help u
> *


ok kool thankx roy. your car right after atx show :0


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good John.


----------



## charger24

any progress yet john? :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 08:23 PM~13588502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under hood :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

kandy shop


----------



## noe_from_texas

DAMN SON!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 19 2009, 08:28 AM~13620700
> *kandy shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it,,, looks tight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 19 2009, 09:28 AM~13620700
> *kandy shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 09:47 PM~13636281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Son of a BEEE-YATCH!!! I like it!!


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 07:47 PM~13636281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that kandy cobalt blue


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 20 2009, 10:21 PM~13636848
> *is that kandy cobalt blue
> *



Sorry bro i'll have to let SA ROLLERZ answer that question :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 20 2009, 11:39 PM~13638003
> *Sorry bro i'll have to let SA ROLLERZ answer that question :biggrin:
> *


BLUEBERRY! IS WHAT I CAL IT :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Shit bro im having 2nd thoughts about the rocker panels...Im trying to picture it in my head. Any cars from the past that might have the same thing done???


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 09:42 PM~13599949
> *yep 400 with all the parts too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Lac of Respect

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

whaz up playa? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 08:23 PM~13648889
> *whaz up playa? :biggrin:
> *


Just workin'.
You coming down Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 22 2009, 05:12 PM~13659219
> *Just workin'.
> You coming down Saturday or Sunday?
> *


sunday. i got a wedding on sat


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13660597
> *sunday. i got a wedding on sat
> *


You renewing your vowels? :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Apr 19 2009, 09:28 AM~13620700
> *kandy shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass picture!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

not my wedding ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:45 PM~13660875
> *not my wedding ***** :biggrin:
> *


Dont lie. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 07:46 PM~13660891
> *Dont lie.  :biggrin:
> *


ill invite you when i get married


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:47 PM~13660901
> *ill invite you when i get married
> *


As long as there is free food and beer. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 07:48 PM~13660915
> *As long as there is free food and beer. :biggrin:
> *


coROnas will be flowin.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Were you at the shop today? Stopped by but everything was closed so I took off. What's up with that 69 Caprice and that teal 65?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13660924
> *coROnas will be flowin.
> *


There is that capitalization error again. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 05:51 PM~13645747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its comin out real nice bRO...  Im still tryin to think about what the theme for the interior is gonna be. Guess when its painted more ideas will come to mind.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 22 2009, 11:04 PM~13661990
> *Its comin out real nice bRO...  Im still tryin to think about what the theme for the interior is gonna be. Guess when its painted more ideas will come to mind.
> *


button tuck?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13662074
> *button tuck?
> *



Maybe?? You still plannin on comin out on th 23rd???


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 22 2009, 11:29 PM~13662308
> *Maybe?? You still plannin on comin out  on th 23rd???
> *


you know might have to be may...mothers day weekend..is when i might have time..

i will let you know for sure by the end of this weekend


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13662593
> *you know might have to be may...mothers day weekend..is when i might have time..
> 
> i will let you know for sure by the end of this weekend
> *



Ok. I may or may not have the car back by then. LMK anyway and we'll go from there. Thx. Oh and we got some ideas also


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13599949
> *yep 400 with all the parts too :biggrin:
> *


Homie discount :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 22 2009, 08:34 PM~13661571
> *Were you at the shop today? Stopped by but everything was closed so I took off. What's up with that 69 Caprice and that teal 65?
> *


yea i know you were here. i saw on the cameras :0 i was at a friends shop sprayin some kandy on a 08 charger. the caprice and 65 are customers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 22 2009, 09:53 PM~13662635
> *Ok. I may or may not have the car back by then. LMK anyway and we'll go from there. Thx. Oh and we got some ideas also
> *


you want me to slow down the pace on it?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 22 2009, 10:34 PM~13661571
> *Were you at the shop today? Stopped by but everything was closed so I took off. What's up with that 69 Caprice and that teal 65?
> *


pics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*WHAT'S UP MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13666519
> *pics
> *


it is sold already.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2009, 12:46 PM~13666685
> *it is sold already.
> *


i could barely afford a 4 door :twak:
just want to see pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 10:50 AM~13666735
> *i could barely afford a 4 door :twak:
> just want to see pics
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I saw it real quick... It is teal, right? Is that teal you used on the Mustang dark, or was it just that you sprayed it over a charcoal base?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 23 2009, 04:04 PM~13669662
> *I saw it real quick... It is teal, right? Is that teal you used on the Mustang dark, or was it just that you sprayed it over a charcoal base?
> *


kandy teal over silver flaked base


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 11:42 AM~13678297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


one day you will have something like this :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2009, 01:49 PM~13678357
> *one day you will have something like this :0
> *


No. I dont fuck with air tanks. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13678406
> *No. I dont fuck with air tanks. :biggrin:
> *


i was talking about a paint job instead of your flossy primer


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2009, 02:13 PM~13678705
> *i was talking about a paint job instead of your flossy primer
> *


O. that prime has been knocked down some. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

schwinn!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13680095
> *schwinn!
> *


yes sir. for a very important customer :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, charger24
i will start to paint your next week :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2009, 03:28 PM~13679976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 sick frame


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13678406
> *No. I dont fuck with air tanks. :biggrin:
> *



Dont be scared hno: 


Show-bound hit me up...We need to talk...Think you might klike my new plan :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 22 2009, 01:52 PM~13354322
> *kandy shop and hottass kustoms, cant forget d twist for that custom steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT WAS THIS BUILT OUT OF? DID YOU GUYS BUILD THIS?


----------



## FPEREZII

It was nice to have meet you John, ad well as others from the San Antonio chapter. The show was fun, kids enjoyed it. Congrats on you all's wins. Take care & god bless.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 26 2009, 08:30 PM~13697489
> *It was nice to have meet you John, ad well as others from the San Antonio chapter. The show was fun, kids enjoyed it. Congrats on you all's  wins. Take care & god bless.
> *


same here bROther. your always welcome. le us know if you ever need anything :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 06:02 PM~13706400
> *:biggrin:
> *


BESTOFSHOWNED


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:59 PM~13711299
> *BESTOFSHOWNED
> *


for real


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 08:11 AM~13713233
> *for real
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 28 2009, 09:19 AM~13714664
> *
> *


stupid putos. and i dont even speak spanish


----------



## 817Lowrider

ahahahahahaha. Aint nothing you can do about it. Just got to move on. Guess whos judging the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 28 2009, 09:31 AM~13714789
> *ahahahahahaha. Aint nothing you can do about it. Just got to move on. Guess whos judging the next one. :biggrin:
> *


i dont care who is judging. i will never give them another penny


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 10:32 AM~13714797
> *i dont care who is judging. i will never give them another penny
> *


Shoulda did WeGo....lol.....heard wat happen kinda krazy...but lilke juan said nothing u can do...jus d way d ball bounces sumtimes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 28 2009, 09:37 AM~13714848
> *Shoulda did WeGo....lol.....heard wat happen kinda krazy...but lilke juan said nothing u can do...jus d way d ball bounces sumtimes
> *


yep. WEGO is better. so whos gonna judge bikes now?


----------



## 817Lowrider

I will be back. Biggest show we had here in Fort Worth in a long time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 28 2009, 10:17 AM~13715283
> *I will be back. Biggest show we had here in Fort Worth in a long time
> *


next time bring your own vaseline :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 12:23 PM~13715344
> *next time bring your own vaseline :biggrin:
> *


haha. I aint gonna lie. I did chuckle a little when I found out the outcome.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2009, 10:46 AM~13714954
> *yep. WEGO is better. so whos gonna judge bikes now?
> *


The same ones dat judge n austin....the sister tag team


----------



## D~LowLady~E

HOWS IT GOIN.???.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

Lot of nice work coming out of the Kandy Shop :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2009, 10:48 PM~13736655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Bad ass. Cant wait to see this ride rollin the streets of fort worth.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 08:56 PM~13736777
> *  Bad ass. Cant wait to see this ride rollin the streets of fort worth.
> *


cant wait to see yours at kandy shop customz :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

dope


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 29 2009, 09:03 PM~13736879
> *dope
> *


are you smokin that funny stuff again? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

again?

i never stopped! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2009, 10:58 PM~13736805
> *cant wait to see yours at kandy shop customz :0
> *


4 sho!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more in a bit :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 02:54 PM~13744961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in a bit :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 03:54 PM~13744961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in a bit :0
> *


Damnitman.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 02:53 PM~13745508
> *Damnitman.
> *


i dunno if mike is ready for this one :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Not many patterned out LOWLOWS here in fort worth. nice to have a couple out there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 03:09 PM~13745656
> *Not many patterned out LOWLOWS here in fort worth. nice to have a couple out there.
> *


maybe we should drive it for awhile. break it in a bit


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im sure mike would love that.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 01:54 PM~13744961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in a bit :0
> *


Very nice John. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

more uploading now.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

time for final details, shadowing and clear. lots of it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuckin amazing


----------



## SLOLOW

man thats bad ass shit i will stop at toms


----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 04:08 PM~13746283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for final details, shadowing and clear. lots of it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Thats going to be one bad ass street ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Apr 30 2009, 11:13 PM~13749725
> *:0 Thats going to be one bad ass street ride :thumbsup:
> *


x2


Just talk to Mike. He is like going krazy haha.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 11:20 PM~13749814
> *x2
> Just talk to Mike. He is like going krazy haha.
> *


one crusin show car for reals!!

got them panels in!! get started on them over the week end!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 03:11 AM~13752116
> *one crusin show car for reals!!
> 
> got them panels in!! get started on them over the week end!!! :cheesy:
> *


our first colaboration :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 1 2009, 05:11 AM~13752116-->
> 
> 
> 
> one crusin show car for reals!!
> 
> got them panels in!! get started on them over the week end!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 08:13 AM~13752594
> *our first colaboration :0
> *


When you do my ride sams gonna need to go down to San Anto to do my shit.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

we are ready homie :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

what up family !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 11:33 AM~13754102
> *we are ready homie :cheesy:
> *


  Im not.  Soon though :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 08:13 AM~13752594
> *our first colaboration :0
> *


hell yeah!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 12:00 PM~13755635
> *hell yeah!!
> *


i think mike will be real good advertizing too :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 02:02 PM~13755651
> *i think mike will be real good advertizing too :biggrin:
> *


homeboi was saying this is his DAILY!! and everywhere he parks he stayn on lock up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Talk to mike yesterday. I thought he was bullshitten on that. hell naw he serious.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 12:11 PM~13755739
> *Talk to mike yesterday. I thought he was bullshitten on that. hell naw he serious.
> *


no bullshittin around here. it all game :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

you ready yet chad?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 05:10 PM~13758303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats yours?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 1 2009, 04:12 PM~13758316
> *thats yours?
> *


no its a customers from ft worth texas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 06:13 PM~13758324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 1 2009, 08:58 PM~13759648
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 09:10 PM~13759733
> *Happy? :biggrin:
> *


WTF do you think!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 07:10 PM~13759733
> *Happy? :biggrin:
> *


hes like a lil ***** on xmas morning


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 11:00 PM~13760776
> *hes like a lil ***** on xmas morning
> *


haha cant wait to see it rollin.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 09:17 PM~13760952
> *haha cant wait to see it rollin.
> *


think im gonna roll it first in san antonio :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 2 2009, 07:06 AM~13760838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## D~LowLady~E




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 11:11 PM~13760891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U R A SICK MAN JON I WILL BE BY SOME TIME THIS WEEK TO TEAR MY CAR DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 11:14 PM~13760921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY I HAVE SEEN A PIC LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 2 2009, 04:36 PM~13765568
> *U R  A SICK MAN JON I WILL BE BY SOME TIME THIS WEEK TO TEAR MY CAR DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you tore it down already? :0



you should have taken it to the heatwave, supposedly dave is upset with us and might not help us out anymore :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 2 2009, 04:49 PM~13765619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha. this must be an old pic. the can is the clue. sunkist has changed their label, and with as much of that stuff that john drinks, he wouldnt have left an old one just laying around.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 2 2009, 06:16 PM~13766106
> *i thought you tore it down already? :0
> you should have taken it to the heatwave, supposedly dave is upset with us and might not help us out anymore :0
> *


YEA I BEEN WORK N 18HRS A DAY AND NOT HAD A DAY OFF AND DONT EVEN GET 1 NEXT WEEK :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2009, 05:49 PM~13766557
> *haha.  this must be an old pic.  the can is the clue.  sunkist has changed their label, and with as much of that stuff that john drinks, he wouldnt have left an old one just laying around.
> *


thats the begining of last year. og bike og can :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2009, 05:49 PM~13766557
> *haha.  this must be an old pic.  the can is the clue.  sunkist has changed their label, and with as much of that stuff that john drinks, he wouldnt have left an old one just laying around.
> *


thats the begining of last year. og bike og can :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

whats up john! whats crankin? i see u are getting down on them rides & bikes bro!!! :worship:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 11:11 PM~13760891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can you say FLAKE?? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

yea and i can spray it :0


----------



## LIL PHX

That Monte looks sick Jon! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 3 2009, 05:26 PM~13772567
> *That Monte looks sick Jon!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 4 2009, 10:20 PM~13785467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



O Damn :0 John gonna get down again!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
more pics in a few


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

>


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2009, 04:07 PM~13794139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wedding gift :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

IM MISS N OUT


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Hey John, would it work if I use some rough grit sandpaper to scuff up the chrome on a 16" china frame, then shoot some etching primer before paint? I might leave this one in street class, unless you know someone who strips chrome for a reasonable price.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 5 2009, 08:01 PM~13797302
> *Hey John, would it work if I use some rough grit sandpaper to scuff up the chrome on a 16" china frame, then shoot some etching primer before paint? I might leave this one in street class, unless you know someone who strips chrome for a reasonable price.
> *


80 grit it


----------



## ROBERTO G

john there is a 65 4 door on craigslist, is on temple i beleive incase you or chad need it, she wants 500 for it


----------



## DA_SQUID

what up john did u forget about the stuff at steelahater kuustoms in tha atx :420: take your time no rush see u when ever its all out of my way da squid is my son im on right now its me oscar ur work is killer see u at wedding


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 5 2009, 09:07 PM~13798243
> *what up john did u forget about the stuff at steelahater kuustoms in tha atx :420: take your time no rush see u when ever its all out of my way  da squid is my son  im on right now its me oscar ur work is killer  see u at wedding
> *


i didnt forget. i need to get that engine and trans. is that all thats left?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 03:21 PM~13794293
> *wedding gift :biggrin:
> *


no its mine now. $ 3500 :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 4 2009, 08:20 PM~13785467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: 
Looks good John.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 6 2009, 03:08 PM~13806209
> *:thumbsup:
> Looks good John.....
> *


might take my new cadi to the wedding saturday :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0 :around: :0


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2009, 03:51 PM~13806641
> *might take my new cadi to the wedding saturday :0
> *




:h5: DO IT....... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 6 2009, 05:56 PM~13807841
> *:h5:  DO IT....... :biggrin:
> *


hydros will be done fri night :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON WILL U BE AT THE SHOP LIKE AT4


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 7 2009, 10:32 AM~13815176
> *SUP JON WILL U BE AT THE SHOP LIKE AT4
> *


5


----------



## DUB ROLLER

WHAT UP JOHN? LOOKS LIKE YOUR STAYIN BUSY!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@May 7 2009, 05:52 PM~13819597
> *WHAT UP JOHN? LOOKS LIKE YOUR STAYIN BUSY!
> *


no recesion here bRotha :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2009, 11:11 PM~13760891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chitty phone pics!

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 01:55 AM~13823869
> *chitty phone pics!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie :0


----------



## FPEREZII

2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO

What's good bRO..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 8 2009, 06:32 AM~13824484
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
> 
> What's good bRO..
> *


getting a cadi ready for a RO member from atx ,for his wedding this saturday :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2009, 09:12 AM~13825800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2009, 11:12 AM~13825800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! I wants me sum leafing too :yes: :yes:


----------



## 83's Finest

:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

1 for the haters........ :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

LOOK N GOOD G :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 10 2009, 07:27 AM~13842153
> *LOOK N GOOD G :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2009, 03:24 PM~13844424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

next up????? 84 monte carlo


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13846006
> *next up????? 84 monte carlo
> *


what yr is mikes ride


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2009, 05:59 PM~13846061
> *what yr is mikes ride
> *


84 i think


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 10 2009, 07:17 AM~13842118
> *1 for the haters........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT?..NO CAMMO?......HAHAH.....


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13846843
> *WHAT?..NO CAMMO?......HAHAH.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13846843
> *WHAT?..NO CAMMO?......HAHAH.....
> *


haterz are in here already. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, BOSSHAWG

you ready for it today? call me ill drop it off at your work :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

2009 yamaha r 1 with 600 miles. time for repairs and paint :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

LOOKING GOOD bROtherz !


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good John, I see you are keeping busy bRO. Good work.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

whats up john! what do think about my car? any designs yet let me know when you are ready bro later


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2009, 06:12 AM~13849870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@May 11 2009, 07:55 PM~13857184
> *whats up john! what do think about my car? any designs yet let me know when you are ready bro later
> *


yea i got alot of stuff lined up. we need to sit down and design this car the way you want it . :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

I got some rocker panels you might be interested in....I'll drop them off with you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 11 2009, 11:19 PM~13859578
> *I got some rocker panels you might be interested in....I'll drop them off with you tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


i saw. they look tight


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 07:30 AM~13860551
> *i saw. they look tight
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 12 2009, 06:38 AM~13860766
> *:biggrin:
> *


ohhhh this car is gonna kill em in ft worth :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

when , where , what time bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

ITS SHOW TIME JON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13864976
> *ITS SHOW TIME JON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its always showtime around here


----------



## 94stang

when ever you are ready ? call me and i will take a trip up to s.a


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@May 12 2009, 05:18 PM~13866986
> *when ever you are ready ? call me and i will take a trip up to s.a
> *


got it. let me catch up on some things first.i dont wanna start on yours till we have alot of the parts and ideas in stone. hows my honda? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 07:08 PM~13866895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a jesus fish :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 12 2009, 07:00 PM~13867992
> *that looks like a jesus fish  :biggrin:
> *


customer is religious i guess


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13842118
> *1 for the haters........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's the first time I've seen you in a suit :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2009, 07:06 PM~13868051
> *Damn that's the first time I've seen you in a suit :thumbsup:
> *


custom :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 06:08 PM~13866895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 94stang

it ready to go !!!!!but let me check up on tha paper work? i will let u know? uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## boricua87

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 06:33 PM~13878072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smoothmonte

Dayum that looks sharp cant wait to see it rollin on the 35 dubya


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 08:33 PM~13878072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie ! It lookin tight :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 14 2009, 01:16 AM~13881766
> *Damn homie ! It lookin tight :0
> *


them 24s gonna make swang... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

ttt....................................wassup homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2009, 02:05 AM~13882132
> *them 24s gonna make swang... :biggrin:
> *


He told me 26s raised up not tucked.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 14 2009, 09:35 PM~13891965
> *ttt....................................wassup homie
> *


knockin projects out 2 or 3 at a time :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

JON I LEFT MY NEXTEL AT THE SHOP JUST TURN IT OFF SO IT DONT BUG U


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 15 2009, 08:31 AM~13895158
> *JON I LEFT MY NEXTEL AT THE SHOP JUST TURN IT OFF SO IT DONT BUG U
> *


i got it :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2009, 11:13 AM~13895505
> *i got it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hes fucked..........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2009, 01:16 PM~13897744
> *:0  :0  :0  hes fucked..........
> *


his wife and girlfriend called today lol :0


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2009, 07:08 PM~13899637
> *his wife and girlfriend called today lol :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 15 2009, 07:58 PM~13900017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice touch homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13900150
> *Thats a nice touch homie :thumbsup:
> *


BUT NOT AS GOOD AS UR CAR THAT I AM LOOK N AT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 15 2009, 06:13 PM~13900150
> *Thats a nice touch homie :thumbsup:
> *


i touched yours nicely today too :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

That Impala's dope.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13901227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy smokes BATMAN!!!!!! Did you see that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 15 2009, 08:16 PM~13900179
> *BUT NOT AS GOOD AS UR CAR THAT I AM LOOK N AT :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanx bro :thumbsup: Its gona make a HELLA-NICE daily driver!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13901227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think the color blue that you used for the stripping is close to the color of the rockers huh?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 15 2009, 11:05 PM~13902717
> *I think the color blue that you used for the stripping is close to the color of the rockers huh?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, bigmike64
good enough for you?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2009, 07:46 AM~13903740
> *SA ROLLERZ, bigmike64
> good enough for you?
> *


its looking pretty damn good, hell it better be good "enough"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2009, 06:28 AM~13903849
> *its looking pretty damn good, hell it better be good "enough"
> *


if not we will keep it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2009, 07:46 AM~13903740
> *SA ROLLERZ, bigmike64
> good enough for you?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2009, 09:09 AM~13904009
> *if not we will keep it. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ugh...DOnt think so :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 09:31 AM~13904773
> *Ugh...DOnt think so :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2009, 08:12 PM~13901227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Very Nice bRO....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13914930
> *Very Nice bRO....
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13924846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A little tease with the sunlight huh??? Thats wrong homie!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

***** thats in the shop with no sun


----------



## hotstuff5964

sexy


edit, the car I mean :ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 18 2009, 06:19 PM~13925335
> *sexy
> edit, the car I mean :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

JON IS MY CAR READY FOR O.K :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 08:10 PM~13925205
> ****** thats in the shop with no sun
> *


 :0 Damit homie I got WOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 18 2009, 06:39 PM~13925551
> *JON IS MY CAR READY FOR O.K :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


nope got more plans for it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 18 2009, 06:44 PM~13925610
> *:0  Damit homie I got WOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


then you need to call your wife :0


----------



## Money Mike

I did ... She said not till you get your car back :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13925678
> *I did ... She said not till you get your car back :biggrin:
> *


then you better manHANDle it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

rip to my uncle bob. just found out he died last night of a masave heart attack at the age of 56. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## hotstuff5964

way too young

RIP uncle BOB


----------



## 817Lowrider

rip


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx guys


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Damn bro, sorry to hear about uncle Bob. You know if you need anything we are here. You and your family are in our prayers John.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13927894
> *Damn bro, sorry to hear about uncle Bob. You know if you need anything we are here. You and your family are in our prayers John.
> *


thankx bRO. you are one of the very few homies i have that i can alwayz count on


----------



## RollerzUnderground

R.I.P. Uncle Bob :angel:


----------



## SLOLOW

FCK LET ME KNOW IF U NEED TO GET A ROOM


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13926822
> *rip to my uncle bob. just found out he died last night of a masave heart attack at the age of 56.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


sorry to hear that bro :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

shipped it yet ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@May 19 2009, 03:51 PM~13937554
> *shipped it yet ?
> *


just got a box and i have a death in the family im dealing with. ill ship it in the morning. sorry for the delay. hope you understand


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2009, 05:41 PM~13938162
> *just got a box and i have a death in the family im dealing with. ill ship it in the morning. sorry for the delay. hope you understand
> *


its all good just let me know !!!!sorry 2 hear that bro


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2009, 07:34 AM~13931271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## FPEREZII

Hey John, sorry for your loss. God bless and take care


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 20 2009, 02:41 AM~13938162
> *just got a box and i have a death in the family im dealing with. ill ship it in the morning. sorry for the delay. hope you understand
> *


I'm sorry to hear that brother


----------



## cartier01

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 10:12 PM~13926822
> *rip to my uncle bob. just found out he died last night of a masave heart attack at the age of 56.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


prayers to your family bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx to all my homies. it means alot


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 20 2009, 10:50 AM~13945526
> *thankx to all my homies. it means alot
> *


No problem Jon. That shit sux man.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2009, 12:01 AM~13928824
> *thankx bRO. you are one of the very few homies i have that i can alwayz count on
> *


Count me in to homie :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2009, 08:53 PM~13952807
> *Count me in to homie :angel:
> *


thats why you get the deals that you do. thankx for everything.

i see you in here lookin for monte carlo pics


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 21 2009, 10:07 AM~13956533
> *thats why you get the deals that you do. thankx for everything.
> 
> i see you in here lookin for monte carlo pics
> *



THE CAR LOOKS SIC OUT IN THE SUN SO SIC I NEED TO PAINT MINE ALL OVER AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

CAN I GET A HOMIE PRICE :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 21 2009, 03:57 PM~13961503
> *CAN I GET A HOMIE PRICE :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


399.99 just read the fine print in the contract :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 22 2009, 08:01 AM~13967278
> *399.99  just read the fine print in the contract :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, you're gonna have everyone wanting to be your homie...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 22 2009, 08:29 PM~13974544
> *Damn, you're gonna have everyone wanting to be your homie...
> *


no thankx. im not friends with mooches


----------



## Loco 61

3:26 Baby Lac


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2009, 05:53 AM~13976671
> *3:26 Baby Lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ) and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
Went from this.....

















To.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

that shit is gangsta homie.  glad to have it in Fort Worth.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 24 2009, 12:59 AM~13982070
> *that shit is gangsta homie.  glad to have it in Fort Worth.
> *



Thanx bro :biggrin: I'm real happy with it! Cant wait to see yours over here now!!!!!!!!  Then we can roll for REELZZZZZ!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

doe sure. it will be at kandy shop soon enough. and you knoe sam will mural up my shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

next


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 08:11 AM~13982955
> *next
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 24 2009, 06:51 AM~13983039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


build off impala is getting torn apart today :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 06:11 AM~13982955
> *next
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

you ready to do this one? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 02:55 PM~13984411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOLY SHIT THAT WAS FAST........


wanna take the body off mine so i can pick up the frame...????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2009, 01:32 PM~13984588
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 HOLY SHIT THAT WAS FAST........
> wanna take the body off mine so i can pick up the frame...????
> *


when your ready. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 03:33 PM~13984598
> *when your ready. :biggrin:
> *


cool...hell yeah bro, people are gonna flip out when they seen this one done and not gonna believe most of it was done inhouse.....this is gonna be fun...ya'll get ready for a helluva build....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2009, 01:39 PM~13984614
> *cool...hell yeah bro, people are gonna flip out when they seen this one done and not gonna believe most of it was done inhouse.....this is gonna be fun...ya'll get ready for a helluva build....
> *


all in 5 months :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 03:40 PM~13984625
> *all in 5 months :0
> *


trust me, there will be plenty of peple out there who will say it cant be done....just watch, we can get it... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2009, 01:41 PM~13984627
> *trust me, there will be plenty of peple out there who will say it cant be done....just watch, we can get it... :biggrin:
> *


i welcome haterz. they motivate me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 10:31 AM~13983770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best of show at oklahoma wego tour today :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13986354
> *best of show at oklahoma wego tour today :biggrin:
> *


  congrats


----------



## MiKLO

:0 that came out SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13986354
> *best of show at oklahoma wego tour today :biggrin:
> *


heard alot of peeps got screwed at this show...


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13990455
> *heard alot of peeps got screwed at this show...
> *


In what way?


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13986354
> *best of show at oklahoma wego tour today :biggrin:
> *


..you forgot 1st place 20 " full... :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Kings took 1st mild. 
Wizard style 3 Took 1st full


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 25 2009, 12:46 PM~13990389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 that came out SICK! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir .... John really got down on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13990863
> *Kings took 1st mild.
> Wizard style 3 Took 1st full
> *


OH YEAH..STILL CANT FIGURE THAT ONE OUT.....IT IS A FULL CUSTOM ....BTW HIS NAME IS ERNEST


NOT KINGZ :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 25 2009, 11:44 AM~13990863
> *Kings took 1st mild.
> Wizard style 3 Took 1st full
> *


so you got beat by a mild bike :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13991370
> *OH YEAH..STILL CANT FIGURE THAT ONE OUT.....IT IS A FULL CUSTOM  ....BTW HIS NAME IS ERNEST
> NOT KINGZ :biggrin:
> *


Cokgrats on the win... Its going to be a fun year.....the thing that was screwed up was that renes and lamarks bike didn't place... Hard to believe that,,,, another thing is this show shouldent of been a wego show because it wasent judged by wego judges and was judged by the club that was throwing the show,,,and if wego is trying to get big and have top bikes and cars at there show they need to put the bikes in the right classes and have the same judges at every show....once again congrats and see u at the next show...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13992875
> *so you got beat by a mild bike :0
> *


 That's what they use to say to everyone when I was in mild.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13993680
> *Cokgrats on the win... Its going to be a fun year.....the thing that was screwed up was that renes and lamarks bike didn't place... Hard to believe that,,,, another thing is this show shouldent of been a wego show because it wasent judged by wego judges and was judged by the club that was throwing the show,,,and if wego is trying to get big and have top bikes and cars at there show they need to put the bikes in the right classes and have the same judges at every show....once again congrats and see u at the next show...
> *


I can understand that.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 25 2009, 05:40 PM~13993680
> *Cokgrats on the win... Its going to be a fun year.....the thing that was screwed up was that renes and lamarks bike didn't place... Hard to believe that,,,, another thing is this show shouldent of been a wego show because it wasent judged by wego judges and was judged by the club that was throwing the show,,,and if wego is trying to get big and have top bikes and cars at there show they need to put the bikes in the right classes and have the same judges at every show....once again congrats and see u at the next show...
> *


 funny that renee scored more then you and didny place? how did this happen.


----------



## hotstuff5964

fucked up....


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 25 2009, 05:40 PM~13993680
> *Cokgrats on the win... Its going to be a fun year.....the thing that was screwed up was that renes and lamarks bike didn't place... Hard to believe that,,,, another thing is this show shouldent of been a wego show because it wasent judged by wego judges and was judged by the club that was throwing the show,,,and if wego is trying to get big and have top bikes and cars at there show they need to put the bikes in the right classes and have the same judges at every show....once again congrats and see u at the next show...
> *


THANK YOU , BUT FROM WHAT I HEARD STANDIGN BY THE STAGE THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH BIKES PER CATAGORY SO I ASSUME THEY JUST PUT US WHEREEVER TO MAKE A CATAGORY, WE KNOW WHAT CATAGORY WE COMPETE IN, BUT ULTIMATLEY IT IS UP TO THE JUDGES, THEY CAN PUT A BIKE WHERE THEY SEE FIT OR BUMP IT UP OR DOWN N CATAGORIES, HELL WE LOST TO A 20" IN SEMI CAUSE IT WAS THE JUDGES FAVORITE COLOR BUT THAT WAS WITH A 16" FULL CUSTOM AND BIKE FOR BIKE A REAL JUDGE WOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT , ANYWAY LIKE I SAID ITS UP TO THEM AND ALSO I HEARD THAT ALL BIKES WERE NOT JUDGED SO MAYBE THATS WHY LAMARK AND RENE DIDNT PLACE.

GOOD LUCK IN THIS VERY INTERESTING TOUR.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 25 2009, 09:54 PM~13995198
> *THANK YOU , BUT FROM WHAT I HEARD STANDIGN  BY THE STAGE THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH BIKES PER CATAGORY SO I ASSUME THEY JUST PUT US WHEREEVER TO MAKE A CATAGORY, WE KNOW WHAT CATAGORY WE COMPETE IN, BUT ULTIMATLEY IT IS UP TO THE JUDGES, THEY CAN PUT A BIKE WHERE THEY SEE FIT OR BUMP IT UP OR DOWN N CATAGORIES, HELL WE LOST TO A 20" IN SEMI CAUSE IT WAS THE JUDGES FAVORITE COLOR BUT THAT WAS WITH A 16" FULL CUSTOM AND BIKE FOR BIKE A REAL JUDGE WOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT , ANYWAY LIKE I SAID ITS UP TO THEM AND ALSO  I HEARD THAT ALL BIKES WERE NOT JUDGED SO MAYBE THATS WHY LAMARK AND RENE DIDNT PLACE.
> 
> GOOD LUCK IN THIS VERY INTERESTING TOUR.
> *


grapevine speaks...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 24 2009, 12:52 AM~13982022
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ) and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> Went from this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


john it was cool getting down with you on this project!! much props on the paint!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

if renee and lamark didnt get judged why did there points go up


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON I WILL COME BY ON TUES SO I CAN TEAR THE CAR DOWN :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13996164
> *if renee and lamark didnt get judged why did there points go up
> *


 :scrutinize: Props on the monte paint job its clean


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13996360
> *:scrutinize:  Props on the monte paint job its clean
> *


HI REC......HOWS THE BABYGIRL?...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Frm wat I understand there was a wego crew there only doing wego points and d show people judge for d awards.....so their was 2 teams judging dats y peoples wego points went up but sum people mighta got overlookd on d show award


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Wassup john....d wrk on dat monte is nice....did another job......sorry I knw u missed me on here been wrkin on d house n haven't no real time to b on d net.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 26 2009, 03:18 AM~13998298
> *Wassup john....d wrk on dat monte is nice....did another job......sorry I knw u missed me on here been wrkin on d house n haven't no real time to b on d net.......
> *


thank you. i liked the monte too. ive been workin on the build off car :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

So the build off is still on or u jus gna do to do it......I aint keep up wit nothn I haven't even seen our bikes since austin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 26 2009, 06:37 AM~13998746
> *So the build off is still on or u jus gna do to do it......I aint keep up wit nothn I haven't even seen our bikes since austin
> *


build of is on . i got big plan for this one. heads are gonna get cracked. lol :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Sounds good.........


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+May 26 2009, 03:04 AM~13998278-->
> 
> 
> 
> Frm wat I understand there was a wego crew there only doing wego points and d show people judge for d awards.....so their was 2 teams judging dats y peoples wego points went up but sum people mighta got overlookd on d show award
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 26 2009, 03:18 AM~13998298
> *Wassup john....d wrk on dat monte is nice....did another job......sorry I knw u missed me on here been wrkin on d house n haven't no real time to b on d net.......
> *



u wouldnt happen to be related to a g-money?...would you?



:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 26 2009, 07:56 AM~13999301
> *u wouldnt happen to be related to a g-money?...would you?
> :biggrin:
> *


this isnt off topic :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13983770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's bad ass bROther :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:|


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 26 2009, 08:37 PM~14007702
> *:|
> *


lmao...

pendejo


----------



## MiKLO

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 27 2009, 06:08 AM~14011434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


even pinstipe the bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 27 2009, 07:40 AM~14011583
> *even pinstipe the bodywork :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2009, 11:29 PM~13996360
> *:scrutinize:  Props on the monte paint job its clean
> *


Wassup REC! Holla at me man we can go have a beer at Taqueria Arandas off of rayford sawdust thurzday nite :thumbsup: Hope everything is goin good for you....o my number is 940-727-1730


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 28 2009, 01:26 AM~14022260
> *Wassup REC! Holla at me man we can go have a beer at Taqueria Arandas  off of rayford sawdust thurzday nite :thumbsup: Hope everything is goin good for you....o my number is 940-727-1730
> *


just passed it this morning :biggrin: but rec lives about an hour away from there


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 27 2009, 08:40 AM~14011583
> *even pinstipe the bodywork :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@May 28 2009, 11:02 AM~14025850
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Are y'all going to Abilene this weekend?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 29 2009, 09:32 AM~14036178
> *Are y'all going to Abilene this weekend?
> *


no theres a show here in sa with more cash payout


----------



## 94stang

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture163.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture164.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture165.jpg


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@May 30 2009, 12:31 AM~14043404
> *http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture163.jpg
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture164.jpg
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture165.jpg
> *


 Is that the one Jon painted??


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2009, 11:09 AM~14024618
> *just passed it this morning :biggrin:  but rec lives about an hour away from there
> *



O damn! O well shit im there every thursday nite...its kareoke nite. Theres this chic that has a bangin body there and she sings all the time. Bodies 10 and face is a 7but id still hit it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@May 29 2009, 10:31 PM~14043404
> *http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture163.jpg
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture164.jpg
> http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../Picture165.jpg
> *


ill handle it. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

1st place radical
1st place best of show in abeline wego show :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 30 2009, 07:15 PM~14048261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place radical
> 1st place best of show in abeline wego show :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice.. didnt realize this show was today or i woulda gone,,,oh well


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 30 2009, 05:15 PM~14048261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place radical
> 1st place best of show in abeline wego show :biggrin:
> *




thanks John...couldnt have done it without your hardwork... :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

How was the show?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 1 2009, 01:16 PM~14063028
> *How was the show?
> *


was good. 
baby lac best of show
my sons 12 inch best bike


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 30 2009, 05:15 PM~14048261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place radical
> 1st place best of show in abeline wego show :biggrin:
> *


Bike is lookin' better and better!!!! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 1 2009, 01:37 PM~14063203
> *was good.
> baby lac best of show
> my sons 12 inch best bike
> *


That's good. I was going to try to make it, but i was burned out from Abilene, plus had to be in La. 8 o'clock today. Congrat's on the wins.


----------



## Money Mike

Congrats on the wins ya'll! :thumbsup: RPS comin to yourSPECIAL DELIVERY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 1 2009, 08:06 PM~14067249
> *Congrats on the wins ya'll! :thumbsup:  RPS comin to yourSPECIAL DELIVERY
> *


 :0 wonder what it could be? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SLOLOW

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 2 2009, 04:56 PM~14074891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hope to see you back at the shows soon.


----------



## SLOLOW

NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 30 2009, 08:31 PM~14048596
> *:0  :0  :0 nice..  didnt realize this show was today or i woulda gone,,,oh well
> *




:0 I call bullshit! lol. :0 







Just kiddin Funky... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

:0 :0 :0 :0 

:angry: 1 DAMN POINT!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

MARK CASTRO=420.25
ERNEST SERRATO=419.25 :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:uh: damm so close and u woulda been on top...good luck in victoria.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 3 2009, 12:52 PM~14082742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :angry: 1 DAMN POINT!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> MARK CASTRO=420.25
> ERNEST SERRATO=419.25 :uh:
> *


MAYNE!!!!! :0


----------



## show-bound

TOP 3 ALL 1 pt away! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 3 2009, 01:07 PM~14082853
> *:uh: damm so close and u woulda been on top...good luck in victoria.
> *


 No Comment (I was told to play nice...  )

good luck to yall as well


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lil_Lowrdr_Niki, 92CADDY



:wave:


----------



## O.C RYDER

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14048261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place radical
> 1st place best of show in abeline wego show :biggrin:
> *


how much is something like this go for :0


----------



## SLOLOW

JUST GET IT DONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Jun 3 2009, 07:06 PM~14086323
> *how much is something like this go for :0
> *


If ya gotta ask you AINT READY FOR IT!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

you got a hood yet? i got one but needs metal work done to it


----------



## 817Lowrider

ULC second place. :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 3 2009, 11:49 PM~14089616
> *If ya gotta ask you AINT READY FOR IT!!
> *


Listen to dis baller. Damn mike, didn't realize you were doin it big like that. Hopefully I can be a baller one day to. Haha


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 3 2009, 12:34 PM~14082569
> *:0 I call bullshit! lol.  :0
> Just kiddin Funky... :biggrin:
> *


Aww I aint scurred. The only resaon I aint winning this tour right now is cause I got laid off and had to take this damn truck driving job or else I would be at all the shows. Yall know ill go if I can. With my new job I leave every sunday morning about 5 am to be in missouri by 5 pm. Oh well I will be back sooner or later. Haha. It'll just make things more interesting. Bike is looking good. Tell ernest to don't give up. Tell him call me. 214 687 2130. If I can help I would be more than happy.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 4 2009, 01:14 AM~14090951
> *Aww I aint scurred. The only resaon I aint winning this tour right now is cause I got laid off and had to take this damn truck driving job or else I would be at all the shows. Yall know ill go if I can. With my new job I leave every sunday morning about 5 am to be in missouri by 5 pm. Oh well I will be back sooner or later. Haha. It'll just make things more interesting. Bike is looking good. Tell ernest to don't give up. Tell him call me.  214 687 2130. If I can help I would be more than happy.
> *


looks like we assembling a good team here :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Jun 4 2009, 03:14 AM~14090951-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I aint scurred. The only resaon I aint winning this tour right now is cause I got laid off and had to take this damn truck driving job or else I would be at all the shows. Yall know ill go if I can. With my new job I leave every sunday morning about 5 am to be in missouri by 5 pm. Oh well I will be back sooner or later. Haha. It'll just make things more interesting. Bike is looking good. Tell ernest to don't give up. Tell him call me.  214 687 2130. If I can help I would be more than happy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Do! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 4 2009, 08:22 AM~14091518
> *looks like we assembling a good team here   :0  :biggrin:
> *


x298475384957297854 It sure does!! :biggrin: 

Ppl wont know what hit 'em if these two & you teamed up! :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14093115
> *Will Do! :thumbsup:
> x298475384957297854 It sure does!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Ppl wont know what hit 'em if these two & you teamed up!  :0
> *


Whoever said we weren't thinking of that. We gonna keep the tour champ in the dfw and it still be a Kandyshop bike.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 4 2009, 11:50 AM~14093115
> *Will Do! :thumbsup:
> x298475384957297854 It sure does!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Ppl wont know what hit 'em if these two & you teamed up!  :0
> *


Ha!!!! My bad, wrong number. 817 360 9811


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 10:31 AM~13983770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that sick good job


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 4 2009, 11:27 AM~14094146
> *Whoever said we weren't thinking of that. We gonna keep the tour champ in the dfw and it still be a Kandyshop bike.
> *


sa 2 dfw connected :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 92CADDY

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 4 2009, 11:31 AM~14094182
> *Ha!!!!  My bad, wrong number. 817 360 9811
> *





thanks funkytown for ur support.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jun 4 2009, 07:03 PM~14097125
> *:biggrin:
> thanks funkytown for ur support.
> *


Call me man. We gotta talk.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 5 2009, 03:05 AM~14101440
> *Call me man. We gotta talk.
> *


 :0 :0 Funky, SA, and 92Caddy in cahootz... lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 5 2009, 03:13 PM~14106254
> *:0  :0 Funky, SA, and 92Caddy in cahootz... lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its not funny. this is serious bizness :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14048261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place radical
> 1st place best of show in abeline wego show :biggrin:
> *



bad ass work man!

Im still working on my frame and stuff... will hit you up when it will be ready.

and Ill hit you up very soon for one of my lux brother who want you to do his bike too...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 5 2009, 05:13 PM~14106254
> *:0  :0 Funky, SA, and 92Caddy in cahootz... lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



How easy we forget about the DRIVER :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 09:26 AM~14110820
> *How easy we forget about the DRIVER :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


wewont even talk about being forgotten...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 6 2009, 10:43 AM~14111085
> *wewont even talk about being forgotten...
> *



What you talkin about???


----------



## Money Mike

See... I didn't forget :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

how much shipped for that dolly?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 09:55 PM~14114406
> *how much shipped for that dolly?
> *



HAHA !!!!! You didnnt notice th craftsmanship of the roof that Chad ,Charlie and I did??????? What do need a dolly?? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 08:17 PM~14114544
> *HAHA !!!!! You didnnt notice th craftsmanship of the roof that Chad ,Charlie and I did??????? What do need a dolly?? :biggrin:
> *


oh yea i noticed it first hand. the best work ive seen :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 6 2009, 10:33 PM~14114664
> *oh yea i noticed it first hand. the best work ive seen :0
> *



LOL!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

turned out good. thats all that matters


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 7 2009, 12:21 PM~14117922
> *turned out good. thats all that matters
> *


hey, the filler wasnt completed....but the welding and cutting and all that shit was done...oh well, guess im just gonna stick to messing with my shit.... :| :| :|


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 07:26 AM~14110820
> *How easy we forget about the DRIVER :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


..sorry bigmike...... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 7 2009, 10:57 AM~14118103
> *hey, the filler wasnt completed....but the welding and cutting and all that shit was done...oh well, guess im just gonna stick to messing with my shit.... :|  :|  :|
> *


good idea. lets build our cars and show all the haterz whats up


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 7 2009, 12:57 PM~14118103
> *hey, the filler wasnt completed....but the welding and cutting and all that shit was done...oh well, guess im just gonna stick to messing with my shit.... :|  :|  :|
> *


It did turn out good. I learned some things about workin with bondo. Its all a learning process.


----------



## runninlow

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 7 2009, 03:23 PM~14119641
> *It did turn out good. I learned some things about workin with bondo. Its all a learning process.
> *


Good job today Mike. Ride looked mean! Kandy Shop did a bad ass job


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Jun 7 2009, 05:27 PM~14119655
> *Good job today Mike. Ride looked mean! Kandy Shop did a bad ass job
> *


Thank bro :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 7 2009, 05:42 PM~14119732
> *Thank bro :biggrin:
> *


Change that Solo in your profile!!! :biggrin: bad ass car. truely immaculate.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 7 2009, 05:23 PM~14119641
> *It did turn out good. I learned some things about workin with bondo. Its all a learning process.
> *


yep.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 7 2009, 11:24 PM~14122372
> *yep.
> *


Bitch ass. Ricky told me what you said. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 11:26 PM~14122387
> *Bitch ass. Ricky told me what you said. :biggrin:
> *


wat did he say?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 8 2009, 12:44 AM~14123081
> *wat did he say?
> *


to call out Shelby's name for best bike. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 12:46 AM~14123095
> *to call out Shelby's name for best bike.  :biggrin:
> *


haahahhahahahahah.......he wasnt supposed to tell ya, he was supposed to just do it to fuck with ya....thats why your bitch ass didnt want me to know about it...thats why nobody told me about the show....cause shelbie woulda had to come up in that bitch and regulate.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 05:55 PM~14119791
> *Change that Solo in your profile!!!  :biggrin:  bad ass car. truely immaculate.
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

jon i got it what u ask 4 next week i sent it to u e-mail :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 8 2009, 06:45 AM~14124452
> *haahahhahahahahah.......he wasnt supposed to tell ya, he was supposed to just do it to fuck with ya....thats why your bitch ass didnt want me to know about it...thats why nobody told me about the show....cause shelbie woulda had to come up in that bitch and regulate.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ , FUNKY STYLEZ ENGRAVING, RPS. TAKEOVER


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 8 2009, 08:45 AM~14124452
> *haahahhahahahahah.......he wasnt supposed to tell ya, he was supposed to just do it to fuck with ya....thats why your bitch ass didnt want me to know about it...thats why nobody told me about the show....cause shelbie woulda had to come up in that bitch and regulate.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Please Jackass. I thought u knew. Im not that shallow.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:58 AM~14125753
> *Please Jackass. I thought u knew. Im not that shallow.
> *


its alright man, no need for namecalling here.....you got beat by a GIRL!!!!!






ahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 8 2009, 02:35 PM~14127500
> *its alright man, no need for namecalling here.....you got beat by a GIRL!!!!!
> ahahahahahhahahahahaha
> *


Im not done with my bike. got a lil somethin coming for you. :biggrin: I didnt even enter the show. :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 01:16 PM~14127972
> *Im not done with my bike. got a lil somethin coming for you. :biggrin: I didnt even enter the show. :0
> *


no enter = not confident enough to win :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 8 2009, 04:21 PM~14128647
> *no enter = not confident enough to win :biggrin:
> *


There was only 4 entries. All Artistics members. I dropped out so I wouldn't compete with my own club.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14129076
> *There was only 4 entries. All Artistics members. I dropped out so I wouldn't compete with my own club.
> *


thats a good cop out


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 8 2009, 05:15 PM~14129275
> *thats a good cop out
> *


LOL what ever focker.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 03:16 PM~14127972
> *Im not done with my bike. got a lil somethin coming for you. :biggrin: I didnt even enter the show. :0
> *


shelbie said go ahead and bring it...  


oh btw....Innocence aint done either...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 8 2009, 05:34 PM~14129459
> *shelbie said go ahead and bring it...
> oh btw....Innocence aint done either...
> *


new paint
new fenders
new mods
more parts
more engraving LOL
more d-twist
more more more.
LOL Your a radical anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 05:37 PM~14129492
> *new paint
> new fenders
> new mods
> more parts
> more engraving LOL
> more d-twist
> more more more.
> LOL Your a radical anyway. :biggrin:
> *


So when you gona bust out with it???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 8 2009, 08:01 PM~14131045
> *So when you gona bust out with it???
> *


Just upgrades as I go.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 05:55 PM~14119791
> *Change that Solo in your profile!!!  :biggrin:  bad ass car. truely immaculate.
> *


Patience grasshoppa patience :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14131110
> *Patience grasshoppa patience :biggrin:
> *


haha.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 03:37 PM~14129492
> *new paint
> new fenders
> new mods
> more parts
> more engraving LOL
> more d-twist
> more more more.
> LOL Your a radical anyway. :biggrin:
> *


cool. so will we see it in 2012?


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14131110
> *Patience grasshoppa patience :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 8 2009, 08:24 PM~14131319
> *cool. so will we see it in 2012?
> *


if there is a 2012

hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 8 2009, 11:27 PM~14133761
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 8 2009, 08:24 PM~14131319
> *cool. so will we see it in 2012?
> *


Damn homie !!! Thats kinda fast... It takes time to build a radical its not an overnight kinda thing. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 9 2009, 05:35 AM~14136085
> *Damn homie !!! Thats kinda fast... It takes time to build a radical its not an overnight kinda thing. :biggrin:
> *


Im not going rad. staying full


----------



## dominator

I first thought that it was really indeed a candy shop. One which sells candies like chocolates or sweets. Hahaha... I just wish that it was a real candy shop.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by dominator_@Jun 9 2009, 07:15 AM~14136678
> *I first thought that it was really indeed a candy shop. One which sells candies like chocolates or sweets. Hahaha... I just wish that it was a real candy shop.
> *


yea right. in a lowrider forum? :angry:


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 02:19 PM~14112676
> *See... I didn't forget :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chad u lookin diffrent brother


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 9 2009, 03:21 PM~14140274
> *chad u lookin diffrent brother
> *



He looks a little underfed dont he :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 9 2009, 10:40 PM~14146569
> *SUP JON
> *


goin to bed :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good San Antonio.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2009, 09:52 PM~14155334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice !! Cant wait to see it painted


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 3 2009, 12:07 PM~14082853
> *:uh: damm so close and u woulda been on top...good luck in victoria.
> *



RUDY AND MARK U NEED TO PUT THAT BIKE BACK IN THE SHOP SO U CAN FINISH THE PLAN WE WORKED ON AND IT WONT BE THIS CLOSE AGAIN IF U NEED HELP BRO U KNOW MY NUMBER IM ALL COUGHT UP NOW LETS GET TO WORK 


THATS JUST TOOOOO CLOSE HE GOTS U ON UR HEELS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jun 11 2009, 12:35 PM~14161672
> *RUDY AND MARK U NEED TO PUT THAT BIKE BACK IN THE SHOP SO U CAN FINISH THE PLAN WE WORKED ON AND IT WONT BE THIS CLOSE AGAIN IF U NEED HELP BRO U KNOW MY NUMBER IM ALL COUGHT UP NOW LETS GET TO WORK
> THATS JUST TOOOOO CLOSE HE GOTS U ON UR HEELS
> *


yea put it back in the shop :biggrin: add some more stuff to it


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14162157
> *yea put it back in the shop :biggrin: add some more stuff to it
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

black and red together


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 11 2009, 10:31 PM~14167799
> *black and red together
> *


black cherry and apple red over silver :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

I forgot to get my straps from my trailer :0 hno:


ah fuck it, ill drive slow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2009, 04:54 PM~14174667
> *I forgot to get my straps from my trailer :0 hno:
> ah fuck it, ill drive slow :biggrin:
> *


roy has a key to the shop


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good John.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14174778
> *What's good John.
> *


sitting here in victoria wait for the rest of the family


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 07:11 PM~14174795
> *sitting here in victoria wait for the rest of the family
> *


aw damn, you forgot to come get me ....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2009, 05:12 PM~14174804
> *aw damn, you forgot to come get me ....
> *


aw shit. :0 come on , were going to the coast tomorrow


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 06:59 PM~14174710
> *roy has a key to the shop
> *


nah its kool, johnny from cali kustoms is gonna let us borrow some.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 05:11 PM~14174795
> *sitting here in victoria wait for the rest of the family
> *


That's good, glad you made it there safe. Hope you all have a good trip, have fun and enjoy bro.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 12 2009, 05:54 PM~14175101
> *That's good, glad you made it there safe. Hope you all have a good trip, have fun and enjoy bro.
> *


hitch bolts broke right outside sa and when i got to victoria i noticed a rear inner dually tire shreaded. this trip is getting expensive :angry:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 05:56 PM~14175106
> *hitch bolts broke right outside sa and when i got to victoria i noticed a rear inner dually tire shreaded. this trip is getting expensive :angry:
> *


That sucks bRO, but at least you made it there safe. My wife is not going until sunday, since it is a short drive. Well good luck and best wishes bRO.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 07:56 PM~14175106
> *hitch bolts broke right outside sa
> *


thanks for reminding me, i still have to tighten that shit :nicoderm: 




come to think of it, ill probably just go buy the right size one tomorrow :|


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 07:56 PM~14175106
> *hitch bolts broke right outside sa and when i got to victoria i noticed a rear inner dually tire shreaded. this trip is getting expensive :angry:
> *


Checks in the mail homie


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

Tempest took First Place 20' Full and Best of Show in Victoria, thats 3 in a row! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2009, 01:44 PM~13984638
> *i welcome haterz. they motivate me
> *


You know your doing something right when you have people hating. :biggrin: Thanks again for that green frame i got off you.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Jun 14 2009, 08:49 PM~14190409
> *You know your doing something right when you have people hating.  :biggrin:  Thanks again for that green frame i got off you.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 14 2009, 06:42 PM~14188850
> *Tempest took First Place 20' Full and Best of Show in Victoria, thats 3 in a row!  :biggrin:
> *


good job on the win


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 14 2009, 08:42 PM~14188850
> *Tempest took First Place 20' Full and Best of Show in Victoria, thats 3 in a row!  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats chica!!!! I been tryin to tell everyone which one was gonna win but they don't wanna hear it. Gotta keep it in the D-F-DUB!!! (And yet ANOTHER Kandyshop bike at that, hahaha----GAME OVER!!!)


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good homie, congrats on you alls wins, well deserved.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 15 2009, 07:23 AM~14193226
> *What's good homie, congrats on you alls wins, well deserved.
> *


thankx. was good to see you make it in the end


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 15 2009, 02:33 AM~14192392
> *Congrats chica!!!!  I been tryin to tell everyone which one was gonna win but they don't wanna hear it. Gotta keep it in the D-F-DUB!!!  (And yet ANOTHER Kandyshop bike at that, hahaha----GAME OVER!!!)
> *



Well, Its actually my little brothers bike, but I'll accept the congrats :biggrin: Thanks btw. 

My lil bro is killing the comp! :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## texastrike

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 12:00 PM~14195719
> *Well, Its actually my little brothers bike, but I'll accept the congrats  :biggrin: Thanks btw.
> 
> My lil bro is killing the comp!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


I don’t see how he is killing the competition if he has never gone up some one worthy in his category and is not leaving us to far behind and we didn’t even get judged in Abilene


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Jun 15 2009, 01:43 PM~14196093
> *I don’t see how he is killing the competition  if he has never gone up some one worthy in his category and  is not  leaving  us to far behind and we didn’t even get judged in Abilene
> *



  

all the hype is on this one bike lets see if it plays out how everyone thinks it is


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 01:00 PM~14195719
> *Well, Its actually my little brothers bike, but I'll accept the congrats  :biggrin: Thanks btw.
> 
> My lil bro is killing the comp!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *



KILLING THE COMP...

YOU WOULD OF BEEN NUMBER 1 AT LEAST ONE TIME THIS YEAR IF U WERE 

WIZARD STYLE HAS BEEN NUMBER 1 FOR HOW LONG AND THE BIKE IS NOT EVEN HALF WAY DONE YET... YOU WILL BE SEEING ALOT OF THIS BIKE FOR A LONG TIME...


LEGIONS IS ALL ABOUT BEING THE BEST SO STEP UP YOUR GAME JUST LIKE WE ARE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

oh shit. let the drama begin :biggrin: :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 15 2009, 03:31 PM~14196563
> *oh shit. let the drama begin :biggrin:  :0
> *


I GUESS I HAVE TO GET A BIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Jun 15 2009, 12:43 PM~14196093
> *I don’t see how he is killing the competition  if he has never gone up some one worthy in his category and  is not  leaving  us to far behind and we didn’t even get judged in Abilene
> *


so your saying all of your bikes it has been beating are not worthy? i think they are good comp for each other. this tour is gonna be like a chess match


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Jun 15 2009, 02:43 PM~14196093
> *THE TEMPEST IS KILLING THE COMP. SO GO AHEAD AND BUILD YOU BRIDGE NOW, SO WHEN THE TIME COMES, ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET OVER IT. *


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

btw, Happy Birthday to me! lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 04:12 PM~14198342
> *btw, Happy Birthday to me! lol
> *


happy b day :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

CHAD CAN I BARROW YOUR PARTS WHEN I SHOW MY SONS BIKE! I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

Hahaha that's funny, he said they aren't worthy. How r u gonna come on the internet and try to downplay a loss by saying something like that about your own club?
Second of all if u didn't get judged in abilene there is no way u would have held the first place spot. U got judged and were awarded points. Just not enough to win your class. Then got beat again in victoria. And if I remember correctly also got beat, by me and my daughter in dallas. So don't come on here talking about steppin your game up. Your record is what like 2 wins and 3 losses. With a record like that seems like the only one that needs to step their game up is you. 
The funniest part to me is a first yeae bike is gonna beat u, has beaten u, and will take this tour right out from under u and u guys been talkin all that shit all year since before it started that u were gonna take the top three. Hahaha. And a bike barely starrting its second year beat u also. Hahahahaha

If I was yall I'd be more mad at your own club member saying your not worthy rather than this tour. Cause tempest aint done either and the tour is a lost cause for u. At least maybe u can straigten out u member though. Hahahahahaha


Oh and happy bday nikki.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 15 2009, 06:33 PM~14198562
> *Hahaha that's funny, he said they aren't worthy. How r u gonna come on the internet and try to downplay a loss by saying something like that about your own club?
> Second of all if u didn't get judged in abilene there is no way u would have held the first place spot. U got judged and were awarded points. Just not enough to win your class. Then got beat again in victoria. And if I remember correctly also got beat, by me and my daughter in dallas. So don't come on here talking about steppin your game up. Your record is what like 2 wins and 3 losses. With a record like that seems like the only one that needs to step their game up is you.
> The funniest part to me is a first yeae bike is gonna beat u, has beaten u, and will take this tour right out from under u and u guys been talkin all that shit all year since before it started that u were gonna take the top three. Hahaha. And a bike barely starrting its second year beat u also. Hahahahaha
> 
> If I was yall I'd be more mad at your own club member saying your not worthy rather than this tour. Cause tempest aint done either and the tour is a lost cause for u. At least maybe u can straigten out u member though. Hahahahahaha
> Oh and happy bday nikki.
> *


was there there this much action last yr...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2009, 04:37 PM~14198607
> *was there there this much action last yr...
> *


more cuz it was me and chad winning.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2009, 06:24 PM~14198475
> *CHAD CAN I BARROW YOUR PARTS WHEN I SHOW MY SONS BIKE! I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know he didn't win best of show because of some pedals. But I guess whatever works for an excuse huh? Why not just use problemas parts?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 15 2009, 04:56 PM~14198833
> *I know he didn't win best of show because of some pedals. But I guess whatever works for an excuse huh?  Why not just use problemas parts?
> *


already been done. :biggrin: :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 06:05 PM~14198244
> *Wow!  :0 Legions bikes aren't "worthy" :0  :cheesy: Why thank you for pointing that out for us  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> But, I thought Wizard Style was Radical, and took 2nd in Abilene.... And my Lil Bro was ALSO in RADICAL and TOOK FIRST in Abilene....
> oh... thems fighting words... lmao!!
> 
> get your panties out of a knot... We're coming for the #1 spot so get wizard style ready to get booted to the bottom.
> 
> And dont you worry you're sweet little head about it cupcake, we have some tricks up our sleeves... Yall just be ready to watch my lil bro walk up to the stage for his championship. :cheesy:
> 
> LIKE I SAID, THE TEMPEST IS KILLING THE COMP. SO GO AHEAD AND BUILD YOU BRIDGE NOW, SO WHEN THE TIME COMES, ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET OVER IT.
> *



got called a "cupcake" by a girl :0 lol


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2009, 06:24 PM~14198475
> *CHAD CAN I BARROW YOUR PARTS WHEN I SHOW MY SONS BIKE! I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: If you really wanna talk about barrowing parts... Look at Wizard Style... It's practically a knock-off, generic, hy-top version of Problemas. :| 

Just stating the facts though.... lol


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 07:54 PM~14199466
> *:nono: :nono: If you really wanna talk about barrowing parts... Look at Wizard Style... It's practically a knock-off, generic, hy-top version of Problemas.  :|
> 
> Just stating the facts though.... lol
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dem fighten words. lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 07:54 PM~14199466
> *:nono: :nono: If you really wanna talk about barrowing parts... Look at Wizard Style... It's practically a knock-off, generic, hy-top version of Problemas.  :|
> 
> Just stating the facts though.... lol
> *


Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14199862
> *Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win
> *



kids and bitches? lmao... dude.... you are talking shit on the internet... muy chingon eh? I can type all "hard-core" too... and you putting your number means what? :dunno: Im I supposed to be afraid cus you put your phone number? 

Oh I know, You want me to call in order to talk shit... over the phone? Who does that shti? I used to do that when I was like 15... and you wanna say how the lil kids have spoken already... lol. 


and you wanna talk money? please... just cause you bought Recs part for $550... means you have money? ok. sure. and im happy you got new shit.... tryin real hard to keep your championship huh... scared that a first year bike is gonna take you shit away aren't you? 


And Thank you for helping Rec out... You did a good thing. *claps hands* Is that what you wanted? Some recognition for helping out Rec? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

So, now that ALL the "little kids" have spoken.... we can stop all this e-thug, internet gangster bullshit and let the bikes do the talkin... 


Nice chatting with ya... and good luck.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cadillac_pimpin,92CADDY , REYXTC


:wave:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14199862
> *Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win
> *





Like she said you did a good thing helping out Rec. Were cool with him also but I assume he called you when he needed help so dont come at us with that shoulda woulda crap. And as far as numbers you see us (me ) all the time at the shows. come say hi next time. and as far as bitches and lil kids aint none here bro only grown ass people and but like she said well let the bikes do the talking like it has so far and will continue to do so


casue in the end its a game we play on sundays like homeboy said.

see ya in SA.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Internet thug is someone talking shit and u will never see them,,ill be at all wego shows to confront anything and not hide behind a screen name...you probably don't have no say so in the bike,,,I even shit shatted with ernest dad at the show and don't ever talk shit on layitlow ever so ya I'm a e thug ...so bring the 1000 dollars and let's do this since u have so much confident.....ill try and bring wolverine so we can take all three spots at san antonio....hahahahaha


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jun 15 2009, 09:18 PM~14200289
> *Like she said you did a good thing helping out Rec. Were cool with him also but I assume he called you when he needed help so dont come at us with that shoulda woulda crap. And as far as numbers you see us (me ) all the time at the shows. come say hi next time. and as far as bitches and lil kids aint none here bro only grown ass people and but like she said well let the bikes do the talking like it has so far and will continue to do so
> casue in the end its a game we play on sundays like homeboy said.
> 
> see ya in SA.
> *


Give me a call ...I don't like starting stuff on the computer


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 15 2009, 06:56 PM~14198833
> *I know he didn't win best of show because of some pedals. But I guess whatever works for an excuse huh?  Why not just use problemas parts?
> *


DAMN ES MUY CALIENTE IN HERE!!!

people fail to realize yes this is a competition..and things get heated...no reason to bash or talk shit to one another...

what you bring to the table is at the mercy of one individual "judge" anyhow...some know what they are looking at while others dont.... might give more points or something being thier favorite color...

everyone here is in it to win... 

i like to instigate and create hype..its always in good fun....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14199862
> *Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win
> *


i was talking in my own topic earlier. so which am i a kid or a bitch?????? go ahead and be honest. and why does anyone need to bring a g to sa? cuz you all know i have it on me all day long


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, charger24 :0 

are you looking for sneak peak pics? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Its done....every one from legions leave it alone and in the past..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 08:31 PM~14201236
> *Its done....every one from legions leave it alone and in the past..
> *


 :biggrin: it will be safer for everyone this way


----------



## Sr.Castro

damn lil drama i guess it will be going down in sa


----------



## texastrike

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> " :
> U have not gone up against me and u lost to a bike from my club that got put together for the first wego show in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> do you even have a bike? or are you cheerleading?
Click to expand...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 15 2009, 10:42 PM~14201439
> *do you even have a bike? or are you cheerleading?
> *


Damn its hot in here !


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14199862
> *Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win
> *


Alright first of all, I aint no kid and I damn sure aint nobodys bitch so ya need to watch your mouth homie. I aint said shit negative about your bike. I told you, to your face in dallas that it looks good. That's my opinion. All I stated was the facts that u been beat several times. That's not talking shit. I only said that cause u come on here talkin about step ya game up and all that. The way I see it, ernest has stepped his game up. That bike has had some kind of improvement at every show, since the beginning while yours has pretty much stayed the same. Second of all homeboy texas trike came in here talking shit about the tempest has only beaten bikes that aren't even worthy. So if u read back that's where it all started. And lastly if you want the $r0 send me a pm with an address. I aint worried about that. U did help me out and hook it up but don't act like I been dodging u or something. Tell the whole story when u try to call me out. I aint running from any debts or anything like that and u fuckin know it. When I got that from u I asked u how much and u said don't worry about it. Then u said u were gonna get some engraving from me in the future so just knock off $30 of whatever u get and I said fine. But that's cool with me ill send it. Just gimme and address. 


Ironic=the man who comes online bragging about how much he spent on his bike. Then wants to place a $1000 bet to show "he's got money" then asks for his $30 from almost a year ago.........'nuff said


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 15 2009, 10:03 PM~14200820
> *i was talking in my own topic earlier. so which am i a kid or a bitch?????? go ahead and be honest. and why does anyone need to bring a g to sa? cuz you all know i have it on me all day long
> *


and i can back him up with a lot more :biggrin: :biggrin: keep all the bullshit out of this topic


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 15 2009, 05:54 PM~14199466
> *:nono: :nono: If you really wanna talk about barrowing parts... Look at Wizard Style... It's practically a knock-off, generic, hy-top version of Problemas.  :|
> 
> Just stating the facts though.... lol
> *



:0


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good family.


----------



## AMB1800

how about pics :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 10:18 AM~14206100
> *:0
> *


you hop back to the old club?


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2009, 01:14 PM~14206696
> *you hop back to the old club?
> *


HOP SCOTCH or DOUBLE DUTCH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0 


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 16 2009, 11:35 AM~14206937
> *HOP SCOTCH or DOUBLE DUTCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2009, 11:14 AM~14206696
> *you hop back to the old club?
> *


It's better to keep my RO homies as homies than club members. I stay in touch with them and we go crusing and all but it was better this way. Me n REC worked out our differences and shit man, we started this EXCLUSIVE shit together. Is like I told Stanley, Joe, Dena we all family no matter what club shirt we fly. 


Hey that new frame you painted TEMPTEST is ill bro. That is clean, I guess thats the one they hating on huh!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 16 2009, 02:59 AM~14203797
> *Alright first of all, I aint no kid and I damn sure aint nobodys bitch so ya need to watch your mouth homie. I aint said shit negative about your bike. I told you, to your face in dallas that it looks good. That's my opinion. All I stated was the facts that u been beat several times. That's not talking shit. I only said that cause u come on here talkin about step ya game up and all that. The way I see it, ernest has stepped his game up. That bike has had some kind of improvement at every show, since the beginning while yours has pretty much stayed the same. Second of all homeboy texas trike came in here talking shit about the tempest has only beaten bikes that aren't even worthy. So if u read back that's where it all started. And lastly if you want the $r0 send me a pm with an address. I aint worried about that. U did help me out and hook it up but don't act like I been dodging u or something. Tell the whole story when u try to call me out. I aint running from any debts or anything like that and u fuckin know it. When I got that from u I asked u how much and u said don't worry about it. Then u said u were gonna get some engraving from me in the future so just knock off $30 of whatever u get and I said fine. But that's cool with me ill send it. Just gimme and address.
> Ironic=the man who comes online bragging about how much he spent on his bike. Then wants to place a $1000 bet to show "he's got money" then asks for his $30 from almost a year ago.........'nuff said
> *



HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! NO shit homie!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 01:05 PM~14207757
> *It's better to keep my RO homies as homies than club members. I stay in touch with them and we go crusing and all but it was better this way. Me n REC worked out our differences and shit man, we started this EXCLUSIVE shit together. Is like I told Stanley, Joe, Dena we all family no matter what club shirt we fly.
> Hey that new frame you painted TEMPTEST is ill bro. That is clean, I guess thats the one they hating on huh!
> *


thats the one. no one said shit till it took over the number 1 spot. but you know how that goes. maybe i should add a belt buckle on there too :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2009, 02:57 PM~14208789
> *thats the one. no one said shit till it took over the number 1 spot. but you know how that goes. maybe i should add a belt buckle on there too :0
> *



HEY HOMIE U DID A BAD ASS JOB ON THE TEMPEST AND IF ITS WINING, IT DESERVES TO WIN. I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN SAN ANTO.


----------



## FPEREZII

Hands down, Tempest is off the chain. Love the color combo.


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2009, 02:57 PM~14208789
> *thats the one. no one said shit till it took over the number 1 spot. but you know how that goes. maybe i should add a belt buckle on there too :0
> *



THANKS ALOT JOHN FOR ALL YOUR HELP ,THE PAINTJOB AND ALL THE WORK YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE BIKE WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14210091
> *Hands down, Tempest is off the chain. Love the color combo.
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2009, 02:57 PM~14208789
> *thats the one. no one said shit till it took over the number 1 spot. but you know how that goes. maybe i should add a belt buckle on there too :0
> *



Go for it, it will give more points too, its not like you need them anyways. But I like the way people took that idea. Resident Evil trike. :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

R. E. Has screens buddy not a flea market belt buckle........so if dey copied u den u must of copied W3's screens.......but nice try there bro


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Wassup john.....good talking to u n victoria....I guess we both missed d same shows dis year.....well ill catch up wit u n S A n a few weeks..........

Sorry bout d topic man.......I'm sure u won't hear anything else frm my members.......ill hit u up ltr


----------



## REC

WOw San Antonio Wego show should be a nice show :0


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey this looks like the display I have in my trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

TTT


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 16 2009, 07:18 PM~14211160
> *Hey this looks like the display I have in my trailer. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Was up homie, you still working over seas?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Dat must be u favorite pic huh....ur claim to fame.....dats kool bro.....plus dnt take much but a tiny battry to turn on a lil light up led.....keep d b s outa kandyshop topic bro n u gota a problem u have my number n have been to my house u can call me whn ever unless u sold ur phone to n loss d number


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 16 2009, 07:42 PM~14211509
> *Dat must be u favorite pic huh....ur claim to fame.....dats kool bro.....plus dnt take much but a tiny battry to turn on a lil light up led.....keep d b s outa kandyshop topic bro n u gota a problem u have my number n have been to my house u can call me whn ever unless u sold ur phone to n loss d number
> *


First- I do apologize to John for this BS on his topic.
\

Second me and John were talking about my buckles, you the one that stated a smart ass remark. I have you number and I know were you leave. Now if you are butt hurt about something call me. Thats what happen to your boys earlier, when other are talking their remarks get them were they dont need to be.

My claim to fame..lol................. 6 MONTHS TO BUILD.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

No sir I replied to a specifi pic of a bike frm my club dat u posted a pic of n try n say it was copying sumthing u did..........we all knw ur story bout how lng it took to build ur sons trike......ur new one must be done dats y ur online to strt to hype it up........dats a good thing can't wait to see it on wego so I can get a good long look @ it


----------



## Emperor Goofy

damn..all yall got some tight bikes..but damn alot of drama..lol


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 16 2009, 07:55 PM~14211663
> *No sir I replied to a specifi pic of a bike frm my club dat u posted a pic of n try n say it was copying sumthing u did..........we all knw ur story bout how lng it took to build ur sons trike......ur new one must be done dats y ur online to strt to hype it up........dats a good thing can't wait to see it on wego so I can get a good long look @ it
> *



Dont worry about what I got, worry about what you bringing to the table. I will bring something the day you bring yours out. That way we both can take a long ass time hating on each other.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14211704
> *damn..all yall got some tight bikes..but damn alot of drama..lol
> *


thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14211704
> *damn..all yall got some tight bikes..but damn alot of drama..lol
> *


That Texas Competition. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Drop'em, FunkytownRoller, REC

Wuz Up Chad! You on the road bro?


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2009, 08:00 PM~14211723
> *thanks
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 10:05 PM~14211785
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14211753
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Drop'em, FunkytownRoller, REC
> 
> Wuz Up Chad! You on the road bro?
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 08:05 PM~14211785
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up Goof! Waht brings you into the bike forum


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2009, 08:06 PM~14211791
> *:roflmao:
> *


fuck that..im going to build a 4door 65 now..its on :angry:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Ha......wait for me....grow up son.....u need me to hold ur hand n fill out ur pre reg too.......I'm waitn on my lil cuz to say he ready den u will see him again....going thru a lot wit his dads health.....plus I got mine out dat is built n my other cuz memory........I knw wat u got buddy I've seen it....yeah I'm sure its changed a lil cuz I knw los an he is nvr happy till its perfect.....I've seen d wrk he did to it n can't wait to see it al together


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 08:06 PM~14211798
> *Wuz up Goof! Waht brings you into the bike forum
> *


so much bad ass work on these bikes..i like bikes..i always wanted to build one..i will be soon for my 5yr son....so i know where to go for some good work and ideas...


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 23 2009, 10:52 PM~13982022
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ) and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> Went from this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So how much for a paint like this?


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14211832
> *Ha......wait for me....grow up son.....u need me to hold ur hand n fill out ur pre reg too.......I'm waitn on my lil cuz to say he ready den u will see him again....going thru a lot wit his dads health.....plus I got mine out dat is built n my other cuz memory........I knw wat u got buddy I've seen it....yeah I'm sure its changed a lil cuz I knw los an he is nvr happy till its perfect.....I've seen d wrk he did to it n can't wait to see it al together
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 08:09 PM~14211855
> *so much bad ass work on these bikes..i like bikes..i always wanted to build one..i will be soon for my 5yr son....so i know where to go for some good work and ideas...
> *



Talk to this man here, John


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 10:07 PM~14211824
> *fuck that..im going to build a 4door 65 now..its on :angry:
> *


go ahead ill just tell john to paint me a cavalier


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2009, 08:15 PM~14211941
> *go ahead ill just tell john to paint me a cavalier
> *












like this one


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 10:17 PM~14211969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this one
> *


no a classic :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

or build a lac like mine


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 10:19 PM~14211994
> *or build a lac like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i dont like "luxury" cars, ill stick to my 65s


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2009, 08:21 PM~14212022
> *:uh:  i dont like "luxury" cars, ill stick to my 65s
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy

build a pedal car ..like i did for my baby boy


----------



## ROBERTO G

damn this topic is way out of hand :around:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2009, 08:23 PM~14212052
> *damn this topic is way out of hand  :around:
> *


yea cause u keeping posting


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 10:23 PM~14212063
> *yea cause u keeping posting
> *


 :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 09:59 PM~14211704
> *damn..all yall got some tight bikes..but damn alot of drama..lol
> *


Wassup fool. Aint heard from u in a minute. How ya been?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

lets take all the hate to the lobby fools!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 16 2009, 08:25 PM~14212090
> *Wassup fool. Aint heard from u in a minute. How ya been?
> *


good..been laying low...i havent showed at any wego shows this yr or in houston...  thinking of build abike for my lil one later this yr..i already got the theme and name "DEADPOOL"


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2009, 08:27 PM~14212109
> *lets take all the hate to the lobby fools!!!!!
> *


like tupac did back in 96 in vegas?? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14212153
> *like tupac did back in 96 in vegas??  :biggrin:
> *


i know you been listening to the radio all day today if that just popped in your head. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2009, 08:32 PM~14212189
> *i know you been listening to the radio all day today if that just popped in your head. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2009, 10:24 PM~14167725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 07:35 PM~14211404
> *Was up homie, you still working over seas?
> *


Nope, been state side for a while now. Working on the bike a little at a time, no big rush. Plus the truck keeps me busy enough. Take care & god bless.


----------



## 713WildBill

There's been too much shit talking on here........ :uh:


----------



## SLOLOW

OR DO A CAR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Jun 16 2009, 09:14 PM~14212702
> *There's been too much shit talking on here........ :uh:
> *


yes there has. by cheerleaders who have no clue what they are talking about


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14212787
> *yes there has. by cheerleaders who have no clue what they are talking about
> *




































KANDY SHOP


----------



## SLOLOW

:biggrin: MY BADDDDDDDDDDDD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

good boy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

this 66 stang getting new floors


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2009, 10:44 AM~14217455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW

sweet


----------



## hotstuff5964

chill out :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

what up jon anytime stop by 4 tranny and rest of engine parts ill call u no rush over here


----------



## 817Lowrider

I wanna do lambo doors on my cutty.


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2009, 02:45 PM~14218684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin real nice bro!!!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14211868
> *So how much for a paint like this?
> *


Wassup up REC!!!! Havent heard from you in a while. Hope all is good homie. This is my car and it turned out really nice but It was a Government project. You would have to speak to Senor John for that info. Really a lot of it has to do with what kind of condition the body is in. Mine needed alot of body work. Especially the roof. Check my build up topic in my signature for pics of that. Im still workin on putting up more pics to catch the story up to where the car is at presently.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 16 2009, 07:28 PM~14210091
> *Hands down, Tempest is off the chain. Love the color combo.
> *


Yes sir!!! The colors are bad asssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 17 2009, 09:59 PM~14224521
> *Wassup up REC!!!! Havent heard from you in a while. Hope all is good homie. This is my car and it turned out really nice but It was a Government project.  You would have to speak to Senor John for that info. Really a lot of it has to do with what kind of condition the body is in. Mine needed alot of body work. Especially the roof. Check my build up topic in my signature for pics of that. Im still workin on putting up more pics to catch the story up to where the car is at presently.
> *


whats up Mike the project came out nice and clean


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 18 2009, 12:07 AM~14224574
> *whats up Mike the project came out nice and clean
> *


Thx bro!!! Im supposed to get the interior done in july. Should be pretty much complete then. After that its time for the 64SS. Hey bro you should meet me off of 45 and Rayford sawdust on thursday night at Taqueria Arandas for a few bees. I no its prob not real close to you but if you can LMK :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2009, 12:45 PM~14218684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

Hey guys... How do mexicans cut pizza? :dunno: :dunno:























*mexican accent* Wit Littol Ceasars.


LMAO!!!! :roflmao: :rofl: 



get it... little ceasars.... pizza ..... eh, eh? :yes: 



ba-doom-boom-cheshhhh


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 18 2009, 06:00 PM~14231344
> *Hey guys... How do mexicans cut pizza? :dunno: :dunno:
> *mexican accent* Wit Littol Ceasars.
> LMAO!!!!  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> get it... little ceasars.... pizza ..... eh, eh?  :yes:
> ba-doom-boom-cheshhhh
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 18 2009, 04:00 PM~14231344
> *Hey guys... How do mexicans cut pizza? :dunno: :dunno:
> *mexican accent* Wit Littol Ceasars.
> LMAO!!!!  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> get it... little ceasars.... pizza ..... eh, eh?  :yes:
> ba-doom-boom-cheshhhh
> *


 :ugh:  :| :|


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

you guys suck


----------



## hotstuff5964

when did this become a whore topic


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 18 2009, 05:55 PM~14232687
> *when did this become a whore topic
> *


i guess this is where the haterz come to vent :biggrin: even though i made a topic for beef


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2009, 10:26 PM~14234102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


is this what i think it is :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

depends what you think it is


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2009, 10:28 PM~14234130
> *depends what you think it is
> *


is it O*D*L


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 18 2009, 08:29 PM~14234145
> *is it  O*D*L
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 18 2009, 07:27 PM~14234117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT R U HIDING BEHIND THE HOOD? :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 18 2009, 08:39 PM~14234253
> *WHAT R U HIDING BEHIND THE HOOD? :scrutinize:
> *


nothin y? what do you think you see?


----------



## 83's Finest

What up John, looks like you been busy..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

jon will u bve at the shop on sat


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 19 2009, 08:26 AM~14237964
> *jon will u bve at the shop on sat
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

i will be by


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 18 2009, 04:00 PM~14231344
> *Hey guys... How do mexicans cut pizza? :dunno: :dunno:
> *mexican accent* Wit Littol Ceasars.
> LMAO!!!!  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> get it... little ceasars.... pizza ..... eh, eh?  :yes:
> ba-doom-boom-cheshhhh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ur an idiot.... :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2009, 10:44 AM~14217455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: 
extend the props to the owner....


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jun 19 2009, 07:36 PM~14242678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ur an idiot.... :biggrin:
> *


i assume you're a mexican who took offense? :dunno:





:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jun 20 2009, 01:02 AM~14245216
> *i assume you're a mexican who took offense? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


im half messican.....i thought it was kinda funny :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 20 2009, 01:15 AM~14245297
> *im half messican.....i thought it was kinda funny :biggrin:
> *


I no i laughed when i read it and then told my family :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Now my kids are tellin the joke to everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 20 2009, 06:44 PM~14249100
> *I no i laughed when i read it and then told my family :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Now my kids are tellin the joke to everybody :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

Ready for the show?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 23 2009, 02:29 PM~14274753
> *Ready for the show?
> *


heck no. still got a licoln , fleetwood, and a new bike to finish


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2009, 03:42 PM~14275469
> *heck no. still got a licoln , fleetwood, and a new bike to finish
> *



Dang, I'm sure you will make it happen. Take care bro.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2009, 04:42 PM~14275469
> *heck no. still got a licoln , fleetwood, and a new bike to finish
> *


u can do it !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jun 24 2009, 11:04 AM~14283442
> *u can do it !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i always do


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 12:15 PM~14284065
> *i always do
> *



That's the spirit!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## charger24

cant wait too see myu frame!!! keep up the good work john! and can u please make sure the fenders have holes for my fender braces


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jun 24 2009, 04:41 PM~14286649
> * cant wait too see myu frame!!! keep up the good work john! and can u please make sure the fenders have holes for my fender braces
> *


in the stock locations right?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, BOSSHAWG

i c u peekin :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG

LOL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG

I WANNA DO SOME THING TO THE CADDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 24 2009, 06:54 PM~14287892
> *I WANNA DO SOME THING TO THE CADDY!! :biggrin:
> *


after sa show lets do it. whats next?


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 08:55 PM~14287903
> *after sa show lets do it. whats next?
> *


WHATEVER U THINK. I HAVE TOTAL FAITH IN U!! :biggrin: IM SURE WHATEVER U DO WILL BE THE SHIZNIT!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 24 2009, 06:58 PM~14287929
> *WHATEVER U THINK. I HAVE TOTAL FAITH IN U!! :biggrin: IM SURE WHATEVER U DO WILL BE THE SHIZNIT!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


rims id say


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 08:59 PM~14287938
> *rims id say
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO

ur boy bosshawg was peekin :0


----------



## MiKLO

lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 08:44 PM~14287802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those patterns are perfect for that linc...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 24 2009, 08:02 PM~14288603
> *those patterns are perfect for that linc...
> *


yea im happy with them too :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 24 2009, 10:02 PM~14288603
> *those patterns are perfect for that linc...
> *


Isecond that comment homie :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 24 2009, 08:35 PM~14289098
> *Isecond that comment homie :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MiKLO

damn you work fast :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14289739
> *damn you work fast :0
> *


going home now :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 09:39 PM~14289166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 09:10 PM~14288712
> *yea im happy with them too :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

The Lincolin is looking good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

2 Members: FPEREZII, hot$tuff5964

What's good bro?


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good Chad, i see you, nice work on the trans.


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 11:50 PM~14290178
> *What's good Chad, i see you, nice work on the trans.
> *


not much, thanks alot man... :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14290159
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, hot$tuff5964
> 
> What's good bro?
> *


whats hatnin :nicoderm:


----------



## SLOLOW

whats up jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 25 2009, 07:24 AM~14292827
> *whats up jon
> *


back to the shop to get more tape down :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 25 2009, 10:37 AM~14294106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: you're a sick man.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2009, 09:41 AM~14294137
> *:worship: you're a sick man.
> *


thats what roy says all the time :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 25 2009, 12:50 PM~14295840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

As always Jon.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bbaker78634

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2009, 03:07 PM~14307659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 27 2009, 12:34 AM~14312351
> *
> *


Sup Mike you going to thr Street Life picnic tomorrow?


----------



## SLOLOW

sup chad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 25 2009, 02:50 PM~14295840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


save some 4 me jon :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 07:06 PM~14317156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bike looks good. :biggrin: I need to hook up with you on a project for my daughter.


----------



## charger24

ur a sick sick man john!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jun 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14318424
> *ur a sick sick man john!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you like?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 09:06 PM~14317156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice choice of kolors


----------



## charger24

u know i like cant wait to see when its all done!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## charger24

big difference


----------



## SLOLOW

THE BEST IS YET TO COME :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII

Almost that time bro.


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 11:28 PM~14318543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is quality


----------



## Money Mike

TTT


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14199862
> *Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win
> *


Well the show weekend is almost here. Hope u got your cash in hand. See ya in san anto.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 09:06 PM~14317156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELLA NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUV THEM FN COLORS!


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 08:06 PM~14317156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14344669
> *Well the show weekend is almost here. Hope u got your cash in hand. See ya in san anto.
> *


i got mine homie. you need a g too? :biggrin: :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14350927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET !


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14350927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agian...WOW!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Is this a rad now?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 12:57 PM~14352931
> *Is this a rad now?
> *


nope full. but it beat the rads


----------



## 817Lowrider

I count 5 and a half. :0


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:53 AM~14350887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I see 4.5, but it might just be that I don't see the other ones. Tank, fin, cap and rear wings, paint


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 02:43 PM~14353879
> *I count 5 and a half. :0
> *


what are they? are you trying to get it bumped up to radical so you have half a chance to win? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 02:43 PM~14353879
> *I count 5 and a half. :0
> *



I still only see four.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 09:27 PM~14358160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


tell issac this weekend since you know so much. it doesnt matter what class its in it still scores more points then the radicals that have been showing.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

why are you quiting the tour again rudy?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 11:33 PM~14358239
> *tell issac this weekend since you know so much. it doesnt matter what class its in it still scores more points then the radicals that have been showing.
> *


 :biggrin: just messing with you jon.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14358286
> *:biggrin: just messing with you jon.
> *


dont worry tempest will mess on dookie brown too. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14358300
> *:biggrin:
> dont worry tempest will mess on dookie brown too. :biggrin:
> *


Im sure it will. it has shit I dont.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 11:33 PM~14358239
> *tell issac this weekend since you know so much. it doesnt matter what class its in it still scores more points then the radicals that have been showing.
> *


this is true


----------



## Money Mike

Sup John :wave: How u been??????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 2 2009, 04:15 AM~14360111
> *Sup John :wave: How u been??????
> *


busy as hell


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2009, 08:06 AM~14360403
> *busy as hell
> *


Better than not havin enuff tho :biggrin: Good luck in San Anton homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 2 2009, 02:31 PM~14364614
> *Better than not havin enuff tho :biggrin: Good luck in San Anton homie :thumbsup:
> *


bringing the heavy hitterz out sunday :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0 :yes: :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FPEREZII
2 more days homie :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good homie.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2009, 03:23 PM~14365228
> *SA ROLLERZ, FPEREZII
> 2 more days homie :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir, can't wait to see some of those top notch rides that you have been putting out.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14350927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2009, 03:53 PM~14364877
> *bringing the heavy hitterz out sunday :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 AM~14350927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME MAD SKILLZ! GREAT JOB!


----------



## SLOLOW

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW

WITH A LITTLE PAINT WE WILL BE OK


----------



## hotstuff5964

is that you Roy? 


nice


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 3 2009, 10:14 PM~14376098
> *is that you Roy?
> nice
> *


THINK N ABOUT IT JUST TRY N TO GET A STEAL ON IT


----------



## hotstuff5964

i like


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

get it :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2009, 10:49 AM~14379020
> *get it :biggrin:
> *


x2............hell yeah man, that would be cool, then you could pull my big ass trailer for me......bwahahahahahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

greeting from satx


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good bRO's chillin at the hotel, what's going down tonight?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14199862
> *Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win
> *


i had my 1000 in my pocket all day, but didnt see anyone challenge me or the bikes i built.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 5 2009, 11:26 PM~14388896
> *i had my 1000 in my pocket all day, but didnt see anyone challenge me or the bikes i built.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 5 2009, 10:26 PM~14388896
> *i had my 1000 in my pocket all day, but didnt see anyone challenge me or the bikes i built.
> *



all man...didn't know money was on the line...would have gone....jk

congrats on the sweep!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 5 2009, 09:56 PM~14389259
> *all man...didn't know money was on the line...would have gone....jk
> 
> congrats on the sweep!
> *


ur boys posted the challenge. oh well next year :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2009, 09:40 AM~14391536
> *ur boys posted the challenge.  oh well next year :biggrin:
> *



yeah been on an off on lil....so missed quite a bit.

well see you at the next wego tour show!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 6 2009, 10:34 AM~14392399
> *yeah been on an off on lil....so missed quite a bit.
> 
> well see you at the next wego tour show!
> *


which one? longview


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 6 2009, 03:59 PM~14394652
> *which one? longview
> *


TRYING TO MAKE SOME OF THE SPOTS...WAS GOING TO BE IN SAN ANTO THIS PAST WEEKEND BUT HAD FAMILY THING COME UP.

IS LONGVIEW THE NEXT ONE?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 6 2009, 04:37 PM~14395573
> *TRYING TO MAKE SOME OF THE SPOTS...WAS GOING TO BE IN SAN ANTO THIS PAST WEEKEND BUT HAD FAMILY THING COME UP.
> 
> IS LONGVIEW THE NEXT ONE?
> *


yep


----------



## Money Mike

QUOTE(cadillac_pimpin @ Jun 15 2009, 06:38 PM) *
Ok now that the kids and bitches have spoke its my turn,,, how can u talk shit on something u know nothing about ,,if yall had the money yall would of got recs parts to and help him out when he needed money.. Paid 550 for the handel bars and sterring wheel,, and then traded a pedal car for his little girl for the lights,,,and who is borrowing parts u are to win,,,I used recs pedals at dallas and that's it,,let's see u use chads stuff the rest of the tour....we got so much new shit ill put up 1000 dollar bet ill beat the tempest at the san antonio show....yall trying so hard to win the 1000 dollars and the tour champ but in the end all yall will get is 3rd....yall started talking shit to my lil brother who is barley apart of the club,, yall all know I own the bike so when yall have something to say call me at 8063329735.... By the way chad send my 30 dollars to me for the vegas pre reg I helped u on and had nothing but positive things to say about your bike and never put your bike down....so bring your 1000 dollars to san antonio if u have the confidence u are going to win






> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 5 2009, 11:26 PM~14388896
> *i had my 1000 in my pocket all day, but didnt see anyone challenge me or the bikes i built.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike

I'll stop by on wednesday to pick up them a-arms.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 6 2009, 07:15 PM~14396845
> *I'll stop by on wednesday to pick up them a-arms.
> *


ok call me i got more to go with you


----------



## 94stang

whats up john! so how was ur weekend bro!!! how did u do at the show. i see u r building some bad ass bikes bro! take up the good work :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 6 2009, 08:51 PM~14397897
> *whats up john! so how was ur weekend bro!!! how did u do at the show. i see u r building some bad ass bikes bro! take up the good work :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


was hott. 123 best of show bikes for kandy shop :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

That frame was looking good, can't wait to see the rest. Congrats on the wins for your build.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 7 2009, 07:28 AM~14401109
> *That frame was looking good, can't wait to see the rest. Congrats on the wins for your build.
> *


u2 homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

time for a face lift :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2009, 12:21 PM~14402301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for a face lift :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2009, 11:16 AM~14401762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 2lowsyn

hay i got to see you gus stuff at the show. OUT RAGUS STUFF ! ! . glade to meet some you guys out there. 
show steallers fo sho. that car frame out ther was sick .


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2009, 04:43 PM~14403996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE FOR THE '66


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 7 2009, 07:37 PM~14407064
> *ARE THESE FOR THE '66
> *


no the monte i just did


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14407045
> *hay i got to see you gus stuff at the show. OUT RAGUS STUFF ! ! .  glade to meet some you guys out there.
> show steallers fo sho. that car frame out ther was sick .
> *


thats the kandy shop for ya :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2009, 12:43 PM~14403996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats on taking first in radical class. Are ya'll still going to Cali.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 8 2009, 10:16 AM~14411811
> *Congrats on taking first in radical class. Are ya'll still going to Cali.
> *


no i dont think so


----------



## unique27

jon what was the name and info of your plater? lost the card i got from your tent...


----------



## Born 2 Die

hey homey wats up yo by any chance u got a 20 frame for sale dosent really have to be all that crazy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 11:24 AM~14412487
> *hey homey wats up yo by any chance u got a 20 frame for sale dosent really have to be all that crazy
> *


yea but it has some chips on it. kandy blue with patterns


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14412469
> *jon what was the name and info of your plater? lost the card i got from your tent...
> *


c & d plating 210 653 5880


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 AM~14412618
> *yea but it has some chips on it. kandy blue with patterns
> *


how much asking for and can i see a picture off it cuz i really need a frame


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 12:40 PM~14412628
> *c & d plating 210 653 5880
> *


thanx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 11:47 AM~14412686
> *how much  asking for and can i see a picture off it cuz i really need a frame
> *


ill pm u


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 10:07 AM~14410427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 03:56 PM~14415108
> *ill pm u
> *


ok


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 08:07 AM~14410427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer

I went to Bike City the other day, and they told me a stock 20" china frame would run me $195.00. First thing I thought of was people tripping about you selling one customized with paint and patterns for about the same price. 

The lady told me, "Those bikes are rare and are getting expensive." 

Right.


----------



## 94stang

HEY JOHN WHAT KIND OF PATTERNS R U GOING TO PUT ON THE STANG


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2009, 03:43 PM~14403996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA!!! these are mine!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 8 2009, 08:21 PM~14417609
> *HEY JOHN WHAT KIND OF PATTERNS R U GOING TO PUT ON THE STANG
> *


i dunno yet. we will see tomorrow :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 07:53 PM~14418058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT. JON KILLIN FOOLS.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

damn, car's coming out nice.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 10:53 PM~14418058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just like tattoos homie .....once you get a few patterns you cant stop.


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 11:36 AM~14412001
> *no i dont think so
> *



MAN YOU KNOW YOU GOING TO BE IN CALI.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14419090
> *MAN YOU KNOW YOU GOING TO BE IN CALI.....
> *


nope. i wish i could but ive got too much work going on right now


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 PM~14418058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color scheme


----------



## BigTex

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 8 2009, 11:06 PM~14419090
> *MAN YOU KNOW YOU GOING TO BE IN CALI.....
> *


YEAH I UNDERSTAND....GOT TO PAY THE BILLS FIRST.

I WANT TO GET THE BIKE OUT THERE BUT DON'T KNOW OF ANYONE GOING.

SO I GUESS I WILL WAIT TO LONGVIEW.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> YEAH I UNDERSTAND....GOT TO PAY THE BILLS FIRST.
> 
> I WANT TO GET THE BIKE OUT THERE BUT DON'T KNOW OF ANYONE GOING.
> 
> SO I GUESS I WILL WAIT TO LONGVIEW.....
> [/quot
> ship it with renee :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

Lookin good Kandy Shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## 94stang

u r the man !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 9 2009, 07:30 PM~14428660
> *u r the man  !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


b ready sat 4 pick up


----------



## 94stang

yes sir :cheesy:


----------



## 94stang

did u ever get pics of my interior on my mustang bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14428767
> *did u ever get pics of my interior on my mustang bro
> *


ill do it tomorrow. ive been real busy :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

i see u been busy bro bad ass work bro


----------



## 94stang

i will let lil henry know about his car


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 9 2009, 07:49 PM~14428875
> *i will let lil henry know about his car
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM NICE WORK ON THE MUSTANG


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 10 2009, 01:12 PM~14434983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2009, 10:37 PM~14446229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

TTT


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 05:07 PM~14410427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that frame let me know if the customer wants any custom parts to go with it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 06:52 PM~14485717
> *I like that frame let me know if the customer wants any custom parts to go with it  :biggrin:
> *


You already made the parts for it jack ass.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 15 2009, 06:53 PM~14485727
> *You already made the parts for it jack ass.
> *


aaaaaahhhheeem! sorry. had to clear my throat :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 04:52 PM~14485717
> *I like that frame let me know if the customer wants any custom parts to go with it  :biggrin:
> *


haha thats charger 24 the one that was orange


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 03:16 AM~14485941
> *haha  thats charger 24  the one that was orange
> *


Oh well shit I'll make another set of parts I dont' care. Not for free but I'll hook it up with a good deal :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:20 PM~14485981
> *Oh well shit I'll make another set of parts I dont' care. Not for free but I'll hook it up with a good deal  :biggrin:
> *


trying to sound cool now tony? jackass! :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:01 PM~14485789
> *aaaaaahhhheeem!  sorry.  had to clear my throat :angry:
> *


So Tony cut them. My boy Danny design them.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:20 PM~14485981
> *Oh well shit I'll make another set of parts I dont' care. Not for free but I'll hook it up with a good deal  :biggrin:
> *


he's got a set, and they're good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 05:20 PM~14485981
> *Oh well shit I'll make another set of parts I dont' care. Not for free but I'll hook it up with a good deal  :biggrin:
> *


***** you make me fuckin laugh so hard. i wish i had way too much time and money then i knew what to do with :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 03:43 AM~14486170
> ****** you make me fuckin laugh so hard. i wish i had way too much time and money then i knew what to do with :biggrin:
> *


We Rollerz ***** you know how we do.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 05:59 PM~14486324
> *We Rollerz ***** you know how we do.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 04:05 AM~14486385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14486416
> *:0
> *


told you :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2009, 08:05 PM~14486385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awwwww shit, I know what that is. Looks tight. I wanna see the rest.


----------



## 94stang

thank you john for fixing my boys mustang he wreck it. i would like to thank the kandy shop for putting the magic touch on my boys car :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 16 2009, 07:16 AM~14491007
> *thank you john for fixing my boys mustang he wreck it. i would like to thank the kandy shop for putting the magic touch on my boys car :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know i got you homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 16 2009, 12:52 AM~14490076
> *Awwwww shit, I know what that is. Looks tight. I wanna see the rest.
> *


be ready for longview show :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 09:55 AM~14491309
> *be ready for longview show :biggrin:
> *


HAHA!! Think I'll stop by and check it out next week :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 16 2009, 07:58 AM~14491335
> *HAHA!! Think I'll stop by and check it out next week :biggrin:
> *


ok il be here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

I can dig it :0


----------



## FPEREZII

Looking good see you soon.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 16 2009, 12:39 PM~14493838
> *Looking good see you soon.
> *


longview wego


----------



## FPEREZII

longview for sure, but aren't you going to the show in San Antonio this weekend @ Camargo Park? Wish i could say Cali aswell, but doesn't look like that is happining. Take care bro.


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 16 2009, 02:47 PM~14493906
> *longview for sure, but aren't you going to the show in San Antonio this weekend @ Camargo Park? Wish i could say Cali aswell, but doesn't look like that is happining. Take care bro.
> *


jon cant go to cali he has to work on my car :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 16 2009, 12:47 PM~14493906
> *longview for sure, but aren't you going to the show in San Antonio this weekend @ Camargo Park? Wish i could say Cali aswell, but doesn't look like that is happining. Take care bro.
> *


yea you coming up this weekend?


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 11:31 AM~14492120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are a sick man jon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 16 2009, 12:57 PM~14494010
> *you are a sick man jon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not anymore. i took my nyquil last night. feeling alot better today :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

did you get all the info


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 16 2009, 12:59 PM~14494041
> *did you get all the info
> *


yes sir


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 12:57 PM~14494008
> *yea you coming up this weekend?
> *


Trying to bro, seems like it will be a good show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:420:


----------



## noe_from_texas

good stuff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14497290
> *good stuff
> *


ive been tellin yall


----------



## noe_from_texas

i believed u


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 09:42 AM~14492207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




best paint at next show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Jul 16 2009, 08:04 PM~14498102
> *best paint at next show :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no sir ive been told by some that im not that good :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 10:20 PM~14498275
> *no sir ive been told by some that im not that good :0
> *


And Ill say it again. :angry: 







































:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 08:49 PM~14498640
> *And Ill say it again. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


go ahead and say it.. i love my haterz.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14498998
> *go ahead and say it.. i love my haterz.
> *


ole bitch ass you know I like your work focker.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, bigmike64
ill get this guy to handle you :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 09:29 PM~14499065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

Sup homie!!! my new routes take methru SA 4 TIMES A WEEK NOW. IM goin to harlingen on sundays and corpus on tuesdays startin middle of august


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 16 2009, 09:35 PM~14499119
> *Sup homie!!! my new routes take methru SA 4 TIMES A WEEK NOW. IM goin to harlingen on sundays and corpus on tuesdays startin middle of august
> *


rps still in business :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 17 2009, 10:08 AM~14501984
> *rps still in business :biggrin:
> *


With even more trips to SA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Preciate that RPS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 11:39 PM~14509622
> * Preciate that RPS
> *


yes i do


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14499065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC

john how is my stripping coming out bro send me a pic please


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 18 2009, 01:39 AM~14509622
> * Preciate that RPS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2009, 12:04 PM~14511095
> *yes i do
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 10:34 PM~14499112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## 94stang

so what is next for the candy shop! lots of rain down here bro how is it over there?


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good?


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

oh snap :0


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 16 2009, 09:34 PM~14499112-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!!!! LOVE THEM PATTERNS PLAYER!!! DAWGY U KILLEM WITH THE RAINDROP EFFECT, I SEEN SOME OF UR WORK IN PERSON AND ITS KALLEEANNN!!! KEEP IT UP LOC'S. PEACE. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Jul 20 2009, 05:13 PM~14529546
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME GUSTA!!!!! NICE :biggrin: 





JOHN WHAT UP HOMIE HEY HAVE U DESIGNED A LOGO WITH UR SHOP NAME OR DESIGN TO PUT ON ALL THE KLEAN RANFLAS AND BIKLAS U'VE BEEN POPPN OUT???? SEND ME A LOGO IF U HAVN'T AND I'LL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 21 2009, 10:19 AM~14537550
> *WOW!!!!! LOVE THEM PATTERNS PLAYER!!! DAWGY U KILLEM WITH THE RAINDROP EFFECT, I SEEN SOME OF UR WORK IN PERSON AND ITS KALLEEANNN!!! KEEP IT UP LOC'S. PEACE. :biggrin:
> ME GUSTA!!!!! NICE  :biggrin:
> JOHN WHAT UP HOMIE HEY HAVE U DESIGNED A LOGO WITH UR SHOP NAME OR DESIGN TO PUT ON ALL THE KLEAN RANFLAS AND BIKLAS U'VE BEEN POPPN OUT???? SEND ME A LOGO IF U HAVN'T AND I'LL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO  :0  :biggrin:
> *


see if you can come up with one. its time for a revamping on the logo to :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

donde estas lil malo


----------



## FPEREZII

How are things, sorry we missed the show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 21 2009, 10:56 AM~14537950
> *donde estas lil malo
> *


english????? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC

pics of lil malo


----------



## SLOLOW

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

what do we have here? :0


----------



## 94stang

whats john and margarito whats next!!!!!!


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 21 2009, 09:05 PM~14543334
> *what do we have here? :0
> *


MMMMMMM NOTHING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

you sneaky bastard :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## Sr.Castro




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO-BC

hahahahahaha funny picture lol ARIZONA HUH MIGHT BE MY NEW HOME FOR A LIL BIT SOON


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2009, 12:07 PM~14569825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i just saw u in san antonio


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2009, 10:07 AM~14569825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope you have a safe trip. We are at the hotel already. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2009, 12:07 PM~14569825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you doin all the way out there?????


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 24 2009, 06:07 PM~14574528
> *What you doin all the way out there?????
> *


WEGO show in San Bernadino. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 24 2009, 08:10 PM~14574556
> *WEGO show in San Bernadino. :biggrin:
> *


HAHA!!!!! Sneaky


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Sr.Castro

GLAD TO C SOME TX FACES IN CALI C YALL AT THE CASINO TTT


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 01:28 PM~14581833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good, today is the big day. :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

shop back open today after a long but great trip to cali


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO-BC

i like that seat its perfect for that bike


----------



## FPEREZII

2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ

What's good homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 30 2009, 10:35 AM~14626965
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
> 
> What's good homie.
> *


getting back to the grind.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 30 2009, 03:01 PM~14629971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 06:28 AM~14581833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The upgrades are lookin bad ass bro I like how the blue and orange go together :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2009, 11:08 AM~14627339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There sure is alot of nothing around you. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLOLOW

I WILL COME BY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 30 2009, 06:06 PM~14631727
> *There sure is alot of nothing around you.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nothing but cochise :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2009, 09:01 AM~14637044
> *nothing but cochise :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bbaker78634

Are you going to be at the RO show this weekend?


----------



## hotstuff5964

hes pretty much the boss, so he better be :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 31 2009, 07:40 PM~14642803
> *hes pretty much the boss, so he better be :biggrin:
> *


x32y598173485728374128398239108


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 1 2009, 10:30 AM~14645692
> *x32y598173485728374128398239108
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Got any pics of the scooter??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 1 2009, 08:55 AM~14645810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Got any pics of the scooter??
> *


not yet


----------



## SLOLOW

i have to work but i will be there at 1 or 2 bz with the DALLAS COWBOYS :angry: :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964

cowboys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2009, 10:59 AM~14637032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quit posting pics of this piece of shit....hell, that fuckin bucket ass bike didnt even place................. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2009, 04:17 PM~14653338
> *quit posting pics of this piece of shit....hell, that fuckin bucket ass bike didnt even place................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:0 ........THATS A CHAMPIONSHIP BIKE........


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14653338
> *quit posting pics of this piece of shit....hell, that fuckin bucket ass bike didnt even place................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


That's no way to talk about that bike bro.....We all know that its the TX Champ. U should be proud of it no matter if it placed or not


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14653338
> *quit posting pics of this piece of shit....hell, that fuckin bucket ass bike didnt even place................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fuck placing bro. For the love of lowriding.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 2 2009, 03:17 PM~14653338
> *quit posting pics of this piece of shit....hell, that fuckin bucket ass bike didnt even place................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


haha now im gonna post more :0


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 3 2009, 10:42 AM~14658631
> *haha  now im gonna post more :0
> *


me too i like that bike :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 3 2009, 11:00 AM~14658782
> *me too i like that bike  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


alot of people like it, alot more liked it...............lastyear.... :| :| :| :| 


oh well, gonna have to just start some shit over the winter and see what happens next year...


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 07:50 PM~14654189
> *fuck placing bro. For the love of lowriding.
> *


oh, your right, just might be bad for business to post a bike that apparanetly aint "good enough"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## bbaker78634

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2009, 01:21 PM~14659936
> *oh, your right, just might be bad for business to post a bike that apparanetly aint "good enough"
> *


who said it wasn't good enough?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2009, 09:21 PM~14659936
> *oh, your right, just might be bad for business to post a bike that apparanetly aint "good enough"
> *


Don't worry bro once you get more TNT parts on it you'll be ok :thumbsup: we keep playing phone tag


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 11:18 PM~14677743
> *Don't worry bro once you get more TNT parts on it you'll be ok :thumbsup:  we keep playing phone tag
> *


yeah, its cool, hey did johnny talk to ya, i talked to him for a good while the other day, he knows why i was calling...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, cadillac_pimpin

:0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 5 2009, 08:31 AM~14680575
> *SA ROLLERZ, cadillac_pimpin
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bbaker78634




----------



## FPEREZII

See you @ the show. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 6 2009, 06:27 PM~14697443
> *See you @ the show. :biggrin:
> *


ok sir c u there


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang

here is something u can play with john! uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 6 2009, 09:15 PM~14699077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 6 2009, 11:15 PM~14699077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWWWW NIKKA NO HE DIIIIIIIIIIDNT!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Oh I think he did......looks good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2009, 07:58 AM~14710470
> *Oh I think he did......looks good
> *


haha. maybe yall might see it if owner would take it to a show :biggrin:


----------



## unique27

congrat's on the wins, and your sons a trip :biggrin: 

and thanks for helping out w/ the bike


----------



## hotstuff5964

nice license plate :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 9 2009, 08:40 AM~14716237
> *nice license plate :biggrin:
> *


for all the haterz to find me. but no one steps up :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E

LONGVIEW


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

congrats on your wins at the show espically it being a full points stop. to bad you didnt git the best of trophy, i think you should of gotten it hands down


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 9 2009, 05:36 PM~14716019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrat's on the wins, and your sons a trip :biggrin:
> 
> and thanks for helping out w/ the bike
> *


what's with the Elmer's glue? :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats on the wins. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker

badass shit commin out homie, looks good!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2009, 03:04 PM~14718087
> *what's with the Elmer's glue? :dunno:
> *


thats the idea behind the theme


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 9 2009, 04:04 PM~14718087-->
> 
> 
> 
> what's with the Elmer's glue? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Str8crazy80_@Aug 9 2009, 09:11 PM~14720440
> *thats the idea behind the theme
> *


its a inside joke w/ john and i....it has nothing to do w/ the bike



didnt think anyone would notice...but this is layitlow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2009, 03:04 PM~14718087
> *what's with the Elmer's glue? :dunno:
> *


haha had to glue a few mirrors back on the display :0


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14720852
> *haha had to glue a few mirrors back on the display :0
> *


had to give it all up


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 10:57 PM~14720852
> *haha had to glue a few mirrors back on the display :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 9 2009, 09:18 PM~14721106
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i need to get with you to cut some spares for h town show :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## Sr.Castro

I LIKE THEM TIRES WHERE DID U GET THEM FROM


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 10:22 PM~14731504
> *I LIKE THEM TIRES WHERE DID U GET THEM FROM
> *


some dude out west :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 11 2009, 05:08 PM~14738628
> *TTT
> *


ITS NOT HOW THE BIKE LOOKS OR HOW MANY THROPHIES IT TAKES HOME....ITS THE LOVE AND THE PASSION TO REPRESENT OUR CLUB AND WHAT WEVE CREATED...I BELIEVE WERE ALL WINNERS, WE ALL PUT OUR HEARTS AND EFFORTS, AND MOST OF ALL OUR WALLETS WHEN TIMES ARE TUFF WITH MONEY.....CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE LOWRIDING FAMILY....WHO PUT IT DOWN.........<<<<<<< :thumbsup: *LOVE YOUR SIG*

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB

BUILT WITH LUNCH MONEY, BUT "NEVER SPONSORED"... << *MY DAUGHTERS BIKE WAS POCKET CHANGE CAUSE THATS HOW THEY BOUGHT THE FRAME AND EVERY PART THEREAFTER....  *


----------



## TonyO




----------



## MiKLO




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:06 AM~14775787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO

*KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ*


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 16 2009, 07:59 PM~14783671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MiKLO

uffin:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 08:05 PM~14798426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2009, 10:05 PM~14798426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SUPASTAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon i am off mon tues so i will be at the shop so we can get go n :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

Damn, everybody was hanging out in the atx and couldnt even call me.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 18 2009, 06:40 PM~14809696
> *Damn, everybody was hanging out in the atx and couldnt even call me.
> *


was all last minute


----------



## bbaker78634

let me know when you are coming thru austin maybe we can meet up on the way to temple.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:angry:


> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 20 2009, 05:53 PM~14832076
> *let me know when you are coming thru austin maybe we can meet up on the way to temple.
> *


im going to skip the rest of the tour :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new bently hummer coming soon :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

it does exist! :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

:0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Str8crazy80, SA ROLLERZ
:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 22 2009, 09:24 PM~14851354
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Str8crazy80, SA ROLLERZ
> :wave:
> *


what up playa


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14850890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new bently hummer coming soon :0
> *


Looks like the KANDY SHOP gona break out with somethin new :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

T
T
T

F
O
R

K
A
N
D
Y
S
H
O
P


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 23 2009, 09:12 PM~14859388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: i see you rollin homie. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 23 2009, 10:17 PM~14859468
> *Nice  :thumbsup: i see you rollin homie. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 24 2009, 12:07 PM~14864638
> *
> *


your plaque matched ok. i didnt paint it. pinstripe tomorrow and its all done :0


----------



## bbaker78634

lets see it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 24 2009, 05:22 PM~14867808
> *lets see it
> *


no pics yet. have to wait till sa show


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2009, 03:28 PM~14866058
> *your plaque matched ok. i didnt paint it. pinstripe tomorrow and its all done :0
> *


ok koo


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 26 2009, 08:36 AM~14885490
> *sup jon
> *


sup my ***** :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14859388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats me in the passenger side :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 10:35 AM~14885978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2009, 10:12 AM~14886326
> *:0
> *


kinda matches your car big homie :0


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 09:35 AM~14885978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Nice taped up fender


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 27 2009, 06:19 AM~14895663
> *Nice taped up fender
> *


just a cheap ass china one lol


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14885978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 08:29 PM~14891968
> *kinda matches your car big homie :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 01:21 PM~14898222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2009, 01:21 PM~14898222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

her you go bigmike64 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, LEGIONSofTEXAS

i c u spyin :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Gotta keep my eye's open.....waitin on d nxt kandy shop contender


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2009, 11:12 AM~14886326
> *:0
> *



x2


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2009, 03:19 PM~14911368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that should be mine!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 28 2009, 05:15 PM~14914310
> *that should be mine!!!
> *


matches maryjane huh


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14885978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

I'm tell'n u mary jane dnt hold....hahaha


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 29 2009, 12:11 AM~14916588
> *I'm tell'n u mary jane dnt hold....hahaha
> *



Wait until 2010 and then we will see what your saying.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 29 2009, 10:01 AM~14918716
> *Wait until 2010 and then we will see what your saying.
> *


Can't wait.....if u do wat ur talkn bout doing it should take it to d nxt level......dat car has ben my fav for a long time back whn it was a pearl green


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 29 2009, 09:31 AM~14918891
> *Can't wait.....if u do wat ur talkn bout doing it should take it to d nxt level......dat car has ben my fav for a long time back whn it was a pearl green
> *


we talkin bike foo :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14914209
> *
> x2
> *




:wave: 


WHATS UP GIRL!?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Haha me n brain was talkn car foo...lol


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 29 2009, 02:34 PM~14920433
> *:wave:
> WHATS UP GIRL!?
> *


hey...how u been???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 30 2009, 07:10 PM~14929551
> *hey...how u been???
> *


oh ive been good. lol.................................


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14930059
> *oh ive been good. lol.................................
> *


nuk nuk nuk

will you be near Atx next fri or so?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14930728
> *nuk nuk nuk
> 
> will you be near Atx next fri or so?
> *


sat night ill be up there


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2009, 07:01 AM~14933236
> *sat night ill be up there
> *


me might have to drive out to you on fri. anna wants to go to the houston show and we are leaving sat.


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 30 2009, 08:10 PM~14929551
> *hey...how u been???
> *




GOOD..JUST HERE CHILLIN.......LOL


SEE YALL IN HOUSTON?


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14930059
> *oh ive been good. lol.................................
> *


 :uh: ............ :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

I'll hit you up this winter for my bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 AM~14936076
> *I'll hit you up this winter for my bike
> *


----------



## fairydust87

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27

bump


----------



## bbaker78634

Are you coming to austin friday If you are hit me up.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 2 2009, 03:41 PM~14962077
> *Are you coming to austin friday If you are hit me up.
> *


ill be up there sat night


----------



## unique27

we are going friday for lunch at the pig stand and try to meet up w/ you to pick up the frame


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14962960
> *we are going friday for lunch at the pig stand and try to meet up w/ you to pick up the frame
> *


ok ill be at shop till 2pm


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 06:47 PM~14963256
> *ok ill be at shop till 2pm
> *


will call to get directions


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good John, how are things bro. Are you going to the Houston show?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 3 2009, 12:40 PM~14971056
> *What's good John, how are things bro. Are you going to the Houston show?
> *


no htown for me bRO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14963933
> *will call to get directions
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 68 CHEVY

LOL


----------



## TonyO

TTT for a bad ass shop :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27

Sat. Bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 5 2009, 03:36 PM~14990391
> *Sat. Bump
> *


how was show?


----------



## D~LowLady~E

ANOTHER 1ST PLACE FOR A KANDY SHOP KREATION
:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

..LOL..OOPS....COULD THOSE PICS HAVE BEEN BIGGER ..LOL :uh:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:21 PM~14998400
> *how was show?
> *


we didnt make it, we got rear ended fri after picking up the frames...


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 7 2009, 07:23 PM~15007480
> *we didnt make it, we got rear ended fri after picking up the frames...
> *


..


I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OK....


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 7 2009, 01:38 PM~15004785
> *ANOTHER 1ST PLACE FOR A KANDY SHOP KREATION
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work dogg bike looks good


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 7 2009, 07:34 PM~15007637
> *..
> I HOPE YOU GUYS ARE OK....
> *



thanx
we good we just didnt want to chance the trunk flying open on the road or some one popping it open when parked....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15009588
> *thanx
> we good we just didnt want to chance the trunk flying open on the road or some one popping it open when parked....
> *


Aww come on now.....we're not dat ghetto dwn here.....no1 woulda popped ur.....yeah ur rite nvr mind....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 8 2009, 04:43 AM~15012049
> *Aww come on now.....we're not dat ghetto dwn here.....no1 woulda popped ur.....yeah ur rite nvr mind....lol
> *


lies.... all lies


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2009, 06:57 AM~15012212
> *lies.... all lies
> *


Dnt u have sumthing green to b painting


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 AM~15012785
> *Dnt u have sumthing green to b painting
> *



:0


----------



## Money Mike

The package is now with THE TRANSPORTER. I don't no my eta yet. ill let uno later.


----------



## 817Lowrider

how is the dammage on the monte?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 8 2009, 11:13 AM~15013857
> *The package is now with THE TRANSPORTER. I don't no my eta yet. ill let uno later.
> *


Thanx for dat pick up homie.....let me knw if u ever come thru houston


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 8 2009, 11:18 AM~15013909
> *
> Thanx for dat pick up homie.....let me knw if u ever come thru houston
> *



u should have your own shipping co.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Haha....I might have to invest n 1....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 8 2009, 10:34 AM~15014085
> *u should have your own shipping co.
> *


i do
RPS= ROLLERZ POSTAL SERVICE :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87

hey jon i should have that rear design for my bike done by the weekend...


----------



## unique27

did they come for that regal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15014741
> *did they come for that regal
> *


nope i still got it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 8 2009, 11:27 AM~15014621
> *hey jon i should have that rear design for my bike done by the weekend...
> *


ok kool


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2009, 12:27 PM~15014619
> *i do
> RPS= ROLLERZ POSTAL SERVICE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 7 2009, 02:38 PM~15004785
> *ANOTHER 1ST PLACE FOR A KANDY SHOP KREATION
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 9 2009, 12:32 AM~15023576
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 7 2009, 03:38 PM~15004785
> *ANOTHER 1ST PLACE FOR A KANDY SHOP KREATION
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The bike looked great as usual.


----------



## bbaker78634

I might have you pick up my bike saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15032414
> *The bike looked great as usual.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wego scion


----------



## unique27

bump


----------



## Money Mike

ULC Meeting tonight.... same Place Same Time if you Have Any Questions PM Me ASAP Thanks







Was Sent To Me:

We are currently casting the DirecTV/NBC television series "Friday Night Lights" in AUSTIN, TX and could use some help from you in finding some specific cars for our project.

We handle the Extras Casting and are looking for people willing to work as PAID EXTRAS. We specifically need people with LOW-RIDERS and/or "pimp" cars. These scenes are supposed to portray a rough neighborhood on the "wrong side of the tracks". Looking for tough guys & girls with 'hood type cars.

The LOW-RIDERS would need to be available ALL DAY in AUSTIN on Monday 9/14/09. We do not know the start time yet.

The "pimp" cars would need to be available ALL DAY in AUSTIN on Tuesday 9/15/09. We do not know the start time yet.

Extras are paid $58.00 for an 8 hour day ($7.25 per hour) plus you will be paid an additional $75.00 for use of your car. We MAY also cover gas expenses to get your car to our location, providing you are within a reasonable distance of AUSTIN. We know it's not alot of money, but it'll be a fun day on our set.

If you'd like to have yourself and your car featured on our television show - please send us an email ASAP to: [email protected]. Be sure to include a photo of your car, a photo of yourself, your first & last name and a contact phone number.


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 01:31 AM~15058099
> *ULC Meeting tonight.... same Place Same Time if you Have Any Questions PM Me ASAP Thanks
> Was Sent To Me:
> 
> We are currently casting the DirecTV/NBC television series "Friday Night Lights" in AUSTIN, TX and could use some help from you in finding some specific cars for our project.
> 
> We handle the Extras Casting and are looking for people willing to work as PAID EXTRAS. We specifically need people with LOW-RIDERS and/or "pimp" cars. These scenes are supposed to portray a rough neighborhood on the "wrong side of the tracks". Looking for tough guys & girls with 'hood type cars.
> 
> The LOW-RIDERS would need to be available ALL DAY in AUSTIN on Monday 9/14/09. We do not know the start time yet.
> 
> The "pimp" cars would need to be available ALL DAY in AUSTIN on Tuesday 9/15/09. We do not know the start time yet.
> 
> Extras are paid $58.00 for an 8 hour day ($7.25 per hour) plus you will be paid an additional $75.00 for use of your car. We MAY also cover gas expenses to get your car to our location, providing you are within a reasonable distance of AUSTIN. We know it's not alot of money, but it'll be a fun day on our set.
> 
> If you'd like to have yourself and your car featured on our television show - please send us an email ASAP to: [email protected]. Be sure to include a photo of your car, a photo of yourself, your first & last name and a contact phone number.
> *



i wish i could just take the car and let them use it.


----------



## bbaker78634

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634

are you going to be at the shop anytime saturday


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 18 2009, 05:26 PM~15122075
> *are you going to be at the shop anytime saturday
> *


yea most of the day till 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

whats up my ninja!


----------



## Money Mike

My son and I took the MC to the Kandy Shop today for repairs from where the guy hit me on Labor Day weekend. 













It turns out that he got to drive my rental car before I did. I wish all shops had rentals like the Kandy Shop


----------



## Str8crazy80

I wanna see more of that scion that's awesome work as usual I wanna do my scion one day


----------



## unique27

Kandy Shop sweep once again....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

playboy 1st
tempest 1st
oneluv 1st
innocence 1st
kop 16 inch 1st
oneluv best of show


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2009, 08:11 AM~15139331
> *playboy 1st
> tempest 1st
> oneluv 1st
> innocence 1st
> kop 16 inch 1st
> oneluv best of show
> *


And you know this MAYNE!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

SUP FOOL!


----------



## Money Mike

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigmike64, BOSSHAWG

Wassup bRO!!!


----------



## 83's Finest

Was up John.... Hope to drop off my son's first bike to you soon...  

He has about 10 different ways he wants it painted... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 22 2009, 04:12 PM~15155721
> *Was up John.... Hope to drop off my son's first bike to you soon...
> 
> He has about 10 different ways he wants it painted... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 23 2009, 02:24 AM~15155832
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sunkist :thumbsdown:










Orange Crush :thumbsup:











:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

:0


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 21 2009, 11:26 PM~15148262
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigmike64, BOSSHAWG
> 
> Wassup bRO!!!
> *


what up bRO? hows the monte coming along?


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15004785
> *ANOTHER 1ST PLACE FOR A KANDY SHOP KREATION
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :wow: :wow:   :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  DAMMMM NO QUESTION WHY !!! THAT IS REALLY SICK!!!!! MORE THEN TTT SUPER GREAT JOB HOMIE !!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2009, 09:32 AM~15183824
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHN
> *


thankx alex


----------



## FPEREZII

Happy Birthday John, hope it's a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

SA TX ROLLERZ(38), SA ROLLERZ(38)
Happy Birthday Dog!

Man your old!


LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 25 2009, 02:19 PM~15186171
> *Happy Birthday John, hope it's a good one. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 02:22 PM~15186198
> *SA TX ROLLERZ(38), SA ROLLERZ(38)
> Happy Birthday Dog!
> 
> Man your old!
> LOL
> *


old enough to know and young enough to still do it :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

hahahahaha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 04:02 PM~15186921
> *hahahahaha
> *


haha to you.the coROnas already flowin over here


----------



## bbaker78634

happy b-day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 25 2009, 05:05 PM~15187389
> *happy b-day
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2009, 03:41 PM~15186355
> *old enough to know and young enough to still do it :biggrin:
> *



LOL..THATS WHAT I SAY ...


HAPPY BDAY....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15188715
> *
> LOL..THATS WHAT I SAY ...
> HAPPY BDAY....
> *


haha my anual 29th bday :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2009, 09:31 PM~15189112
> *haha my anual 29th bday :biggrin:
> *


HAHA COOL...ILL BE 25 IN DEC.. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 25 2009, 08:56 PM~15189358
> *HAHA COOL...ILL BE 25 IN DEC.. :biggrin:
> *


29 is good ,25 might be pushing it for me lol


----------



## Money Mike

On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 26 2009, 11:25 PM~15196110
> *On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks well worth it!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 26 2009, 09:25 PM~15196110
> *On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


called him yesterday. gonna go pick it up tuesday :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 08:30 AM~15198012
> *called him yesterday. gonna go pick it up tuesday :0
> *


gettin mike jones autograph to? :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

happy bday bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 27 2009, 09:12 AM~15198422
> *happy bday bro
> *


thankx roy. we missed you last night


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 07:30 AM~15198012
> *called him yesterday. gonna go pick it up tuesday :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 08:30 AM~15198012
> *called him yesterday. gonna go pick it up tuesday :0
> *


281-330-8004???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 28 2009, 09:57 AM~15206888
> *281-330-8004???
> *


old number :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 01:14 PM~15208244
> *old number  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah... my bad :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good :wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

*T.T.<span style=\'color:blue\'>T*</span>


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 09:01 PM~15213937
> *T.T.<span style=\'color:blue\'>T</span>
> *


Taking Tempest To vegas lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 10:13 PM~15214067
> *Taking Tempest To vegas lol
> *


HAHAHA...GOOD ONE.... :biggrin: ..


----------



## unique27

what up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 29 2009, 08:18 AM~15217035
> *what up
> *


watching kandy dry :biggrin:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15217929
> *watching  kandy dry :biggrin:
> *


how was the concert?


----------



## hotstuff5964

concert? you went to Metallica? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 29 2009, 11:07 AM~15218390
> *concert? you went to Metallica? :0
> *


i wish. we went to see jamie foxx at the at&t center.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 29 2009, 10:32 AM~15218059
> *how was the concert?
> *


was pretty good.


----------



## LocoSoCal

*PICS of the 58 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 11:13 AM~15218430
> *PICS of the 58 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE    :biggrin:
> *


haha. it is still over there


----------



## LocoSoCal

*



Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ@Sep 27 2009, 07:30 AM~15198012
called him yesterday. gonna go pick it up tuesday :0


Click to expand...

*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

haha i wish i had that much. i only got 25 gs and thats for vegas


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 01:11 PM~15218412
> *i wish. we went to see jamie foxx at the at&t center.
> *


bummer


----------



## LocoSoCal

*



Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ@Sep 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15218487
haha i wish i had that much. i only got 25 gs and thats for vegas


Click to expand...

:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: , Sup John :wave: you had me going there , i thought you where gona buy the DAMN thing !!!! i'll see you in Veags *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2009, 11:22 AM~15218529
> *
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: , Sup John  :wave:  you had me going there , i thought you where gona buy the DAMN thing !!!!  i'll see you in Veags
> *


*
lol maybe you can buy it for me and we can share it :biggrin:*


----------



## LocoSoCal

*quote=SA ROLLERZ,Sep 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15218487]
haha i wish i had that much. i only got 25 gs and thats for vegas
[/quote]*




> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 11:23 AM~15218544
> *lol  maybe you can buy it for me and we can share it  :biggrin:
> *


im broke ass  , lol :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

me too. ill see you there bRO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 01:27 PM~15218584
> *me too. ill see you there bRO
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 12:01 PM~15198643
> *thankx roy. we missed you last night
> *


I HAVE BEEN SICK WITH THE FLU IM GET N BETTER I HAVE TO GET BETTER FOR
VEGAS I GO TO THE BACK DOC ON THE 6TH THE KNEE DOC ON THE 9TH AND ON THE 10TH WE GO ON CON AIR TO VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin: I AM NOT GO N TO MISS THAT WE HAVE TO GO PLAY ARE GAME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 29 2009, 08:27 PM~15224017
> *I HAVE BEEN SICK WITH THE FLU IM GET N BETTER  I HAVE TO GET BETTER FOR
> VEGAS I GO TO THE BACK DOC ON THE 6TH THE KNEE DOC ON THE 9TH AND ON THE 10TH WE GO ON CON AIR TO VEGAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I AM NOT GO N TO MISS THAT WE HAVE TO GO  PLAY  ARE GAME
> *


ill wheel chair on that plane if we have to lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

naw fuck that, richie bobby said he was gonna give roy piggy back rides all over the place :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 29 2009, 09:40 PM~15224634
> *naw fuck that, richie bobby said he was gonna give roy piggy back rides all over the place :0
> *


 :0


----------



## roller78monte

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 29 2009, 10:40 PM~15224634
> *naw fuck that, richie bobby said he was gonna give roy piggy back rides all over the place :0
> *


hey if it like that ,tag your it ,,now carry roy,,, :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Sep 30 2009, 10:46 AM~15227482
> *hey if it like that ,tag your it ,,now carry roy,,, :biggrin:
> *


aww I see how it is, you're not a team player and don't wanna help out a brother in need... that's kool, I got it :nicoderm:


----------



## roller78monte

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 30 2009, 01:13 PM~15229246
> *aww I see how it is, you're not a team player and don't wanna help out a brother in need... that's kool, I got it  :nicoderm:
> *


naw it just i cant do all the trip carring him by my self,,,i need a corona or 2 here and there,,,and a taco ,,,and more corona ,and dont let me forget a few coronas,,,did i forget a taco,,,then may be 1 more corona :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Money Mike

Sam said he gonna ship it tomorrow. You should receive it on friday.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 30 2009, 06:24 PM~15232952
> *Sam said he gonna ship it tomorrow. You should receive it on friday.
> *


see if it beats you here :0 
i am clearing everything for the final time right now. :biggrin: 
interior should vbe back tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:27 PM~15232982
> *see if it beats you here  :0
> i am clearing everything for the final time right now. :biggrin:
> interior should vbe back tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: hno: hno: I hope it looks good......Have you seen it???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 30 2009, 06:38 PM~15233135
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  hno:  hno: I hope it looks good......Have you seen it???
> *


nope not yet. tomorrow


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:50 PM~15233283
> *nope not yet. tomorrow
> *



You gotta let me know how they turned out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 30 2009, 06:52 PM~15233307
> *You gotta let me know how they turned out.
> *


it will look clownin, like your gonna due in ft worth to all them haterz


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:57 PM~15233359
> *it will look clownin, like your gonna due in ft worth to all them haterz
> *


where? Mike is respected.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2009, 07:01 PM~15233410
> *where? Mike is respected.
> *


but the car isnt. jealousy is a bitch for some peeps


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:57 PM~15233359
> *it will look clownin, like your gonna due in ft worth to all them haterz
> *



its crunch time homie. I cant wait till Saturday. The messed up thing is that we I cant have a few beers on Saturday after were done to celebrate  You guys can but I cant cuz I gotta drive


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 30 2009, 07:05 PM~15233477
> *its crunch time homie. I cant wait till Saturday. The messed up thing is that we I cant have a few beers on Saturday after were done to celebrate   You guys can but I cant cuz I gotta drive
> *


drink while we i mean you are working. you will sweat it out in 30 min lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fenders for big andrew









a little somethin in the works :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:31 PM~15233731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:04 PM~15233458
> *but the car isnt. jealousy is a bitch for some peeps
> *


word?


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:33 PM~15233743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little somethin in the works :0
> *



 :0 ...NICCEE..........


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:31 PM~15233731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u35/pit.../KBC13_BC25.jpg
i want this color


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 08:33 PM~15233743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenders for big andrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little somethin in the works :0
> *



clean work budy!


----------



## 817Lowrider

what up jon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15276755
> * what up jon
> *


trying to get everyones project ready to leave to vegas this week :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15277402
> *trying to get everyones project ready to leave to vegas this week :0
> *


you mean _________ and __________ and _____'s frame too?

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 10:28 PM~15277706
> *you mean _________ and __________ and _____'s frame too?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Thats funny


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15277402
> *trying to get everyones project ready to leave to vegas this week :0
> *


Did you get the pics I sent you


----------



## 92CADDY

whats up John.

just wanted to say goodluck to everyone goin to vegas and be safe.


TEXAS BIKES IN VEGAS T.T.T!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 5 2009, 10:30 PM~15277733
> *Thats funny
> *


hows the car pics???


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 10:41 PM~15277881
> *hows the car pics???
> *


Good. Ill post em up after this weekend. Got complete the install. But I do have 1 pic of a Rollerz prospect puttin in the work.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 5 2009, 10:46 PM~15277960
> *Good. Ill post em up after this weekend. Got complete the install. But I do have 1 pic of aLMAO
> 
> Pm me a sneak peak. I did help a bit. :biggrin:*


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 10:51 PM~15278034
> *LMAO
> 
> Pm me a sneak peak. I did help a bit. :biggrin:
> *


kool. ill send tem later today. I'm back at work already.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 08:51 PM~15278034
> *LMAO
> 
> Pm me a sneak peak. I did help a bit. :biggrin:
> *


hellped drink the coROnas


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2009, 07:55 AM~15280238
> *hellped drink the coROnas
> *


some body had to do it.


----------



## roller78monte

froggy style is ready to drink
\


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

crunch time tomorrow. everything has to hit the road to vegas :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0

ill probably head out there about 12ish to drop off some stuff n things :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 10:33 PM~15233743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenders for big andrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little somethin in the works :0
> *


wow real nice job homie !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 7 2009, 05:17 AM~15287119
> *:0
> 
> ill probably head out there about 12ish to drop off some stuff n things :biggrin:
> *


PM sent


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 Members: Artistics.TX, TonyO
your frame is pimp.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2009, 08:40 PM~15288055
> *2 Members: Artistics.TX, TonyO
> your frame is pimp.
> *


you should know. you got to see it first hand when you visited the shop last weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider

Yes Sir.


----------



## SLOLOW

SUP JON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 5 2009, 07:46 PM~15277960
> *Good. Ill post em up after this weekend. Got complete the install. But I do have 1 pic of a Rollerz prospect puttin in the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT FOOL FINALLY GOT A JOB :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 09:51 PM~15278034
> *LMAO
> 
> Pm me a sneak peak. I did help a bit. :biggrin:
> *


***** you got on capris????


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 7 2009, 11:58 PM~15299129
> ****** you got on capris????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

he didn't say no :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 7 2009, 11:06 PM~15299625
> *he didn't say no :biggrin:
> *


the goods you droped of are off the hizzle my nizzle :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

fo sheezy :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Heres pics of jr.s scooter R.O. STYLE!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:56 AM~15301719
> *Heres pics of jr.s scooter R.O. STYLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats cool as hell...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 08:56 AM~15301719
> *Heres pics of jr.s scooter R.O. STYLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


our kids got to be pimpin to :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 11:19 PM~15299312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

kandy shop customz almost to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

Jus bout to hit d nevada border


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 9 2009, 08:11 AM~15310754
> *Jus bout to hit d nevada border
> *


be there in the morning to set up


----------



## hotstuff5964

be there in the morning to watch


----------



## unique27

have a safe trip....


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2009, 09:04 AM~15310710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy shop customz almost to vegas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

_
*

TO 
THE 
TOP 
FOR 
KANDY 
SHOP*_


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2009, 10:04 AM~15310710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy shop customz almost to vegas :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR TX!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 9 2009, 01:08 PM~15312930
> *TTT FOR TX!
> *


4 bikes
san antonio, houston,dallas,ft worth


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

good luck homie !!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 9 2009, 03:29 PM~15314047
> *good luck homie  !!!
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2009, 04:28 PM~15314042
> *4 bikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TEXAS BIKES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Money Mike

Good Luck bRO


----------



## bbaker78634

I would say good luck but I dont think you will need it.Hope yall have fun and have safe trip home.


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2009, 05:28 PM~15314042
> *4 bikes
> san antonio, houston,dallas,ft worth
> *


Man wish it was 4 bikes plus 1 Austin  Theres always next year :biggrin: Hold it down John good luck


----------



## sic713

bring it back for texas


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS

4 bikes all got wrk @ kandyshop all 4 wins


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

congrats to all.....kandy shop holded it down for texas this year.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2009, 05:28 AM~15330049
> *congrats to all.....kandy shop holded it down for texas this year.....
> *


we tryin bRO. just got home from airport. had a blast. cant wait till we can do it again at magnificos :0


----------



## Money Mike

Congrats on the wins in Vegas Kandy Shop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 13 2009, 06:53 AM~15340212
> *Congrats on the wins in Vegas Kandy Shop  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 08:15 PM~15347827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the murals on the green bike had been done at your shop too?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 13 2009, 07:28 PM~15348012
> *the murals on the green bike had been done at your shop too?
> *


no . i just touched it up , cleared the whole frame. painted and patterned the battery box ,under fenders and all other accesories


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2009, 08:34 PM~15348086
> *no . i just touched it up , cleared the whole frame. painted and patterned the battery box ,under fenders and all other accesories
> *



cool

nice job!  

hella nice bike :0 

I'll send you my frame when it will be ready for paint


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 14 2009, 10:52 AM~15353819
> *cool
> 
> nice job!
> 
> hella nice bike  :0
> 
> I'll send you my frame when it will be ready for paint
> *


----------



## SLOLOW

JON R U GO N TO BE AT THE SHOP ON SATURDAY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 16 2009, 03:10 PM~15380144
> *JON R U GO N TO BE AT THE SHOP ON SATURDAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

My *****!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 09:22 PM~15390189
> *My *****!
> *


my snitch :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 11:36 PM~15390300
> *my snitch :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ole bitch ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 09:37 PM~15390306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ole bitch ass
> *


good thing you told your daddy what im working on. haha


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 11:39 PM~15390320
> *good thing you told your daddy what im working on. haha
> *


What you talm bout fool?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 09:43 PM~15390348
> *What you talm bout fool?
> *


you tell me.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 09:51 PM~15390404
> *
> *


who did you call and tell what bike frames i had at the shop? and then they called the owner asking question and starting drama/?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 11:52 PM~15390411
> *who did you call and tell what bike frames i had at the shop? and then they called the owner asking question and starting drama/?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 17 2009, 10:14 PM~15390556
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


dont bring spys no more mike :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2009, 12:18 AM~15390587
> *dont bring spys no more mike :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn I didnt no Juan was a spy....... :twak: Juan


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 11:52 PM~15390411
> *who did you call and tell what bike frames i had at the shop? and then they called the owner asking question and starting drama/?
> *


no drama...apparently i missed something...lol

fill me in? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 11:44 PM~15391081
> *no drama...apparently i missed something...lol
> 
> fill me in? :biggrin:
> *


its a joke. juan a spy. next time he comes to my shop i guess ill have to hide everything :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2009, 01:46 AM~15391085
> *its a joke. juan a spy. next time he comes to my shop i guess ill have to hide everything :biggrin:
> *


actually i saw it in a picture...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15233743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fenders for big andrew
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 11:46 PM~15391086
> *actually i saw it in a picture...
> *


yea but that ***** was lookin hard for more things to take pics of...... :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2009, 01:51 AM~15391101
> *yea but that ***** was lookin hard for more things to take pics of...... :0
> *


everyone always ask what i got inside...lol i always bring those top secret ones inside...lol

hows it coming along...heard it was getting some extras......its cool with me...you always want your customer to be happy....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15391109
> *everyone always ask what i got inside...lol i always bring those top secret ones inside...lol
> 
> hows it coming along...heard it was getting some extras......its cool with me...you always want your customer to be happy....
> *


na nothing new. few touch ups and some clear


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2009, 01:59 AM~15391127
> *na nothing new. few touch ups and some clear
> *


i think the last time i saw it...some lines got burned...my clears been shitty...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 12:00 AM~15391130
> *i think the last time i saw it...some lines got burned...my clears been shitty...
> *


its all good. ill fix it right up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2009, 11:52 PM~15390411
> *who did you call and tell what bike frames i had at the shop? and then they called the owner asking question and starting drama/?
> *


That is exaggerated plenty.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2009, 01:51 AM~15391101
> *yea but that ***** was lookin hard for more things to take pics of...... :0
> *


I was joking fool. LMAO


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2009, 03:37 AM~15391360
> *I was joking fool. LMAO
> *


Whatever.... you sho was lookin to see what was layin around. :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

WENT TO THE TAT SHOP 4 MY B-DAY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 18 2009, 08:07 AM~15391945
> *WENT TO THE TAT SHOP 4 MY B-DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** you didnt tell me it your bday. happy bday homie :biggrin: 29 again like me? lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 18 2009, 10:07 AM~15391945
> *WENT TO THE TAT SHOP 4 MY B-DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


happy birfday brotha Roy


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 18 2009, 11:03 AM~15392138
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> happy birfday brotha Roy
> *


HAD TO STEP UP MY GAME SINCE U GOT A NEW TAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 18 2009, 11:03 AM~15392138
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> happy birfday brotha Roy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

they say tattoos are addicting, don't make this a competition :0


----------



## roller78monte

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 18 2009, 10:03 AM~15392138
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> happy birfday brotha Roy
> *


happy late b day bro roy....its my bday this week ,,do i get a tat for my b day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 18 2009, 02:47 PM~15393492
> *they say tattoos are addicting, don't make this a competition :0
> *


they are :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

What up John, hey bro good lookn out on the Plaque referral homie. Tryn to lock him in this week, will let u know if i do player. U gonna have a little gift comn ur way when i do. I'm think 2kustom backn plates or pendant with KandyShop on it etc etc. Orale puez John keep them referral coming brother.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15404116
> *What up John, hey bro good lookn out on the Plaque referral homie. Tryn to lock him in this week, will let u know if i do player. U gonna have a little gift comn ur way when i do. I'm think 2kustom backn plates or pendant with KandyShop on it etc etc. Orale puez John keep them referral coming brother.
> *


bROtha helpin bROthz :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

What's up John ??


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 06:01 PM~15404160
> *bROtha helpin bROthz :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUT ITS ABOUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 19 2009, 04:01 PM~15404160-->
> 
> 
> 
> bROtha helpin bROthz :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLOLOW_@Oct 20 2009, 05:29 AM~15410657
> *THATS WUT ITS ABOUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Absolutely brotherz, its rare the homie that gets and understands the power of networking and building solid relationships. Thanks big John , Jesse from Callejeros came tru kool as homie he ordered 10 plaques :biggrin: So let me know what u want me to make u John, on the House known as KrazyKutting :biggrin: . Alright playboy call me or pm me i also want to shoot u some complete Chrome undercarriage prices :0 u know i want to be in Texas doing biz with my homies. Straight up G Texas has been keepn my ass hella busy and i want to keep it that way. Gracias again John.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 20 2009, 03:31 PM~15415003
> *Absolutely brotherz, its rare the homie that gets and understands the power of networking and building solid relationships. Thanks big John , Jesse from Callejeros came tru kool as homie he ordered 10 plaques  :biggrin:  So let me know what u want me to make u John, on the House known as KrazyKutting  :biggrin: . Alright playboy call me or pm me i also want to shoot u some complete Chrome undercarriage prices  :0  u know i want to be in Texas doing biz with my homies. Straight up G Texas has been keepn my ass hella busy and i want to keep it that way. Gracias again John.
> *


networking is the only way to take over the world.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 20 2009, 05:29 AM~15410657
> *THATS WUT ITS ABOUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO-BC

any news on the fender john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:49 PM~15419862
> *any news on the fender john
> *


next weel hopefully


----------



## fairydust87

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 21 2009, 11:04 AM~15422866
> *:wave:
> *


what up girl? :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E




----------



## unique27

what up....so any plans for a party in dallas next weekend


----------



## BOSSHAWG

T

T

T

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

wuts craking kandy shop


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 06:21 PM~15462568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 *RANSOM PIC????....*



:cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

To The Top for Kandy Shop Kustomz


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

real nice work!!!!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 05:07 PM~15462453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me turn on my wipers for this :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 07:07 PM~15462453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice addition...


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 05:20 PM~15462554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16" Street???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 26 2009, 05:44 AM~15467317
> *16" Street???
> *


----------



## roller78monte

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 06:17 PM~15462534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam john those collers remind me of the frog,,,i might have to have froggy jr,,, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike

Sup John!!! Any pics of the tank??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 27 2009, 11:55 AM~15481751
> *Sup John!!! Any pics of the tank??
> *


just silver base and flake :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2009, 03:04 PM~15482424
> *just silver base and flake :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 27 2009, 11:55 AM~15481751
> *Sup John!!! Any pics of the tank??
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

alot of nice work!

nice water drop effect by the way!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 07:20 PM~15462554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats that i see next to the 67 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 30 2009, 12:00 AM~15511797
> *whats that i see next to the 67  :cheesy:
> *


there is not a 67 in this pic. your eyes are going bad fool :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 28 2009, 05:43 PM~15495200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Thats mine!!!!


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 30 2009, 12:00 AM~15511797
> *whats that i see next to the 67  :cheesy:
> *


It's a 64 fool.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 30 2009, 09:49 AM~15513043
> *there is not a 67 in this pic. your eyes are going bad fool  :biggrin:
> *


hno: i could of sworn that red clip was from a 67 last time i was there


----------



## PurpleLicious

I have a bike ready to paint bro

pm sent


----------



## 83's Finest

Congrats Bro in mesquite.. Had a fun time chillin with you and the
family...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 2 2009, 09:02 AM~15535934
> *Congrats Bro in mesquite.. Had a fun time chillin with you and the
> family...
> *


we are all family. some of the other ones just dont act like it, but we know whos in it for the right reasons


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2009, 12:36 PM~15536832
> *we are all family. some of the other ones just dont act like it, but we know whos in it for the right reasons
> *



That's true bRO. I had a good time at rhe show. Good meeting u Brian and Josh. We'll c u guys in Houston.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 2 2009, 12:43 PM~15538162
> *That's true bRO. I had a good time at rhe show. Good meeting u Brian and Josh. We'll c u guys in Houston.
> *



Same here bRO, and yes we well see you guys in H-town...


----------



## PurpleLicious

should be ready to ship you out the blue angel frame by next friday bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 02:15 PM~15538993
> *should be ready to ship you out the blue angel frame by next friday bro
> *


bring it on im ready


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 04:15 PM~15538993
> *should be ready to ship you out the blue angel frame by next friday bro
> *


 :0


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2009, 10:36 AM~15536832
> *we are all family. some of the other ones just dont act like it, but we know whos in it for the right reasons
> *




:yes:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2009, 05:40 PM~15540341
> *bring it on im ready
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

* Congratulations on the win bRO. *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 3 2009, 02:18 AM~15546428
> * Congratulations on the win bRO.
> *


you too my fellow belt holder lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup John :wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG

CONGRATS JOHN!


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 2 2009, 08:38 PM~15541699
> *:yes:
> *



X 20 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I have been working hella hard at work to get this paper together, and I almost got it. The cutdog will be in your possession here soon. But the way I want it has changed.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2009, 09:53 PM~15555616
> *I have been working hella hard at work to get this paper together, and I almost got it. The cutdog will be in your possession here soon. But the way I want it has changed.
> *


----------



## show-bound

found this in another picture page


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2009, 06:07 AM~15557999
> *found this in another picture page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thankx sam. that bely whieghs more than he does


----------



## Money Mike

Kool pic Sam!



Kool deal Juan.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 4 2009, 07:23 AM~15558030
> *Kool pic Sam!
> Kool deal Juan.
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2009, 11:13 AM~15558930
> *
> *


he gonna be working on mine and yours at the same time.... :0 :0 :0 ill bust wit ya lil homie... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 4 2009, 11:57 AM~15559937
> *he gonna be working on mine and yours at the same time.... :0  :0  :0 ill bust wit ya lil homie... :biggrin:
> *


I see what you got... :0 You know I bought a euro clip. :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1

how much 2 do a street frame 2 diffrent purples and sum grafixz


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TTT ----- FOR KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ---- TTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

Just coming thru to say Wats up to the Kandy Shop. Tell my homies jello for me.

ATX- Sweet & Freaky


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 6 2009, 11:08 AM~15581229
> *Just coming thru to say Wats up to the Kandy Shop. Tell my homies jello for me.
> 
> ATX- Sweet & Freaky
> *


hahaha, wassup homegirl, wheres pat at? u guys ready to party when my longhorns go to pasadena and win the big one? man, i cant wait, soon everyone will know, once again, who the REAL #1 is......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 AM~15581737
> *hahaha, wassup homegirl, wheres pat at?  u guys ready to party when my longhorns go to pasadena and win the big one?  man, i cant wait, soon everyone will know, once again, who the REAL #1 is......
> *


you told me i was #1 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 6 2009, 01:12 PM~15582544
> *you told me i was #1 :biggrin:
> *


when it comes to painting and all the shit you de, yeah, but i dont think you could hold the longhorns on the field...sorry bro...hahaha


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 28 2009, 02:43 PM~15495200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2006, 09:44 AM~6059051
> *Alright then how much for in and outs like this with pinstriping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 2 2006, 08:32 AM~6091383
> *$950
> 
> Who painted this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 8 2006, 06:18 PM~6134228
> *WASSUP HOMIES, JUST WANTED TO POST UP A FEW PICS OF MY FRAME THAT JOHN DOWN IN SAN ANTONIO AT THE KANDYSHOP DID FOR ME, BITCH CAME OUT NICE AS HELL GONNA BE READY SOON.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT KNOW WHY THE FUCK THEY LOOK PINK, BUT ITS ACTUALLY THE COLOR OF THE ONE PIC WHERE IT LOOKS ORANGE,  HOK TANGELO PEARL OVER A WHITE BASE...JUST LIKE THE REGAL...
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Sep 19 2006, 09:28 PM~6207919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Oct 6 2009, 02:22 PM~15284620
> *froggy style is ready to drink
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## Money Mike

Sup bro !!! Will the tank be ready for pick up this week or the following week???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 6 2009, 07:00 PM~15586827
> *Sup bro !!! Will the tank be ready for pick up this week or the following week???
> *


this week i think


----------



## D~LowLady~E

*AY JOHN....WHAT DO YOU THINK.... :cheesy: ..*


----------



## 817Lowrider

nice pixie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 6 2009, 09:00 PM~15587927
> *AY JOHN....WHAT DO YOU THINK.... :cheesy: ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good find for $10 :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 07:52 AM~15590236
> *good find for $10    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU PROBABLY KNEW THE STORY BEFORE I DID...LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 7 2009, 09:46 AM~15590909
> *  :biggrin: YOU PROBABLY KNEW THE STORY BEFORE I DID...LOL
> *


i got a phat $20 for it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 6 2009, 12:07 PM~15583134
> *when it comes to painting and all the shit you de, yeah, but i dont think you could hold the longhorns on the field...sorry bro...hahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 6 2009, 09:56 AM~15581737
> *hahaha, wassup homegirl, wheres pat at?  u guys ready to party when my longhorns go to pasadena and win the big one?  man, i cant wait, soon everyone will know, once again, who the REAL #1 is......
> *


Wat up??? Long time, tell them who #1 really is LONGHORNS BABY!!! We are good just workin our asses off. We will be in Houston not to show the car just to go hang out. C yall there!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 10 2009, 01:38 PM~15620748
> *Wat up??? Long time, tell them who #1 really is LONGHORNS BABY!!! We are good just workin our asses off. We will be in Houston not to show the car just to go hang out.  C yall there!!
> *


Yall have fun, i dont think im gonna be able to make it out there, gotta leave tommorrow morning for my job, i was gone for 5 weeks the last time i left so i have no idea when ill be back this time....shit sucks...


----------



## PurpleLicious

I wraped and boxed up the frame today... will be ready to ship it to you real soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 11 2009, 05:35 PM~15636982
> *I wraped and boxed up the frame today... will be ready to ship it to you real soon
> *


i will be waiting its arival


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2009, 07:09 PM~15637343
> *i will be waiting its arival
> *


I'll ship it to you tomorow by canadianpost... it should be usps from your side...

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15644640
> *I'll ship it to you tomorow by canadianpost... it should be usps from your side...
> 
> I'll send you a PM.
> *


ok kool


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 01:14 PM~15591834
> *i got a phat $20 for it  :biggrin:
> *




LOL...WOULD BE PURE PROFIT FOR ME AS I DIDNT DROP A DIME ON IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15644640
> *I'll ship it to you tomorow by canadianpost... it should be usps from your side...
> 
> I'll send you a PM.
> *


 :0 ....SERIOUS BUSINESS THESE LOWRIDER BIKES......HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

11-12=2009 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 09:09 PM~15650381
> *
> *


what up baller


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 10:10 PM~15650386
> *what up baller
> *


Chill playa tryin be like you. Ballin and all


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15650410
> *Chill playa tryin be like you. Ballin and all
> *


im not ballin like that but im making it work for now


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:10 PM~15650386
> *what up baller
> *


thats not a baller..lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15650465
> *thats not a baller..lol
> *


come on sam..... hes in training lol


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15650472
> *come on sam..... hes in training lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 10:14 PM~15650440
> *im not ballin like that but im making it work for now
> *


Dont Lie. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15650472
> *come on sam..... hes in training lol
> *


Not even close.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 09:25 PM~15650602
> *Not even close.
> *


you kick it with ROLLERZ. thats a start :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 10:27 PM~15650628
> *you kick it with ROLLERZ.  thats a start :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 11:17 PM~15650492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lookin good.


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15651815
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> lookin good.
> *


little smaller then planned


----------



## PurpleLicious

Hey JOhn the blue angel frame is sent bro!

PM me when you got it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 13 2009, 04:20 PM~15657843
> *Hey JOhn the blue angel frame is sent bro!
> 
> PM me when you got it
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 08:51 PM~15650178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-12=2009 :0
> *




how much for the shoe :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Nov 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15675216
> *how much for the shoe :cheesy:
> *


free with any paint job over $500


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

just got back to san antonio. had to go on a secret mission before magnificos. :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 15 2009, 10:49 PM~15676159
> *:0
> *


oh *****. just wait :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sneak peak?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15676180
> *sneak peak?
> *


only if you were going to magnificos to compete my lil friend :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 12:02 AM~15676260
> *only if you were going to magnificos to compete my lil friend :biggrin:
> *


Not going any where. Ill be right here in fort worth.


----------



## FPEREZII

* Good morning. * :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 08:57 AM~15678260
> * Good morning.  :wave:
> *


good afternoon balla


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 15 2009, 11:42 PM~15676106
> *just got back to san antonio. had to go on a secret mission before magnificos. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 


.007



LOL


----------



## six trae

Whats poppin, see yall in H town


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

PIMP


----------



## ROBERTO G

see you and the rest of the san antonio rollerz here in houston homie,


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2009, 09:12 PM~15709454
> *see you and the rest of the san antonio rollerz  here in houston homie,
> *


bright and early sat morn


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:23 PM~15707406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn that looks nice!!! And it's only the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 AM~15713890
> *Damn that looks nice!!! And it's only the beginning :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. it is ok looking but im gonna practice alot and get it down. your speakers are in atx now :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 07:23 PM~15707406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: ....PRETTY.....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 11:58 PM~15681073
> *good afternoon balla
> *


Tryin to send you a PM but it didn't work. I sent you a lil somethin in your paypal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2009, 07:40 AM~15724825
> *Tryin to send you a PM but it didn't work.  I sent you a lil somethin in your paypal
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2009, 12:08 AM~15728650
> *
> *


I'll send you another in 2 weeks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2009, 03:12 PM~15729173
> *I'll send you another in 2 weeks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:23 PM~15707406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

legions dragonball z windshield

















another legions bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

who did the murals?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2009, 05:50 AM~15743317
> *who did the murals?
> *


a muralist


----------



## fairydust87

:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Lol


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 22 2009, 07:52 AM~15743321
> *a muralist
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 22 2009, 06:52 AM~15743321
> *a muralist
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G




----------



## FPEREZII

Congrats on the Kandy Shop sweep.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 22 2009, 10:20 PM~15749847
> *Congrats on the Kandy Shop sweep.
> *


just like i said in the begining of the year homie :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

1st 12 inch radical
2nd overall wego tour championship
best display
best of show u.s.bike championship

today was a good day


----------



## hotstuff5964




----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Nov 22 2009, 11:20 PM~15749847-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Kandy Shop sweep.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:47 PM~15750078
> *just like i said in the begining of the year homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

GREAT JOB JON HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK CALL ME IF U BREAK DOWN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 23 2009, 08:30 AM~15752249
> *GREAT JOB JON  HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK CALL ME IF U BREAK DOWN
> *


glad the tour was such a great success this year but im glad its finally over. well deserved break for everyone. id like to give a very special thanks to all the homie who helped and suported kandy shop customz and a even bigger thank you to all the haterz. you truly keep the creative wheels spinning.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:35 PM~15750552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st  12 inch radical
> 2nd overall wego tour championship
> best display
> best of show u.s.bike championship
> 
> today was a good day
> *


nice bike bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 23 2009, 09:05 AM~15752491
> *nice bike bro
> *


thankx bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 12:35 AM~15750552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st  12 inch radical
> 2nd overall wego tour championship
> best display
> best of show u.s.bike championship
> 
> today was a good day
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:23 AM~15752627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great!

that pînk bike from legion! damn the paint is AWSOME!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 23 2009, 09:25 AM~15752648
> *Great!
> 
> that pînk bike from legion! damn the paint is AWSOME!
> *


it turned out pretty good. thankx for the good words homie :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Tight Work! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 23 2009, 09:30 AM~15752707
> *Tight Work! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15752679
> *it turned out pretty good. thankx for the good words homie :biggrin:
> *



you should receive the blue angel frame soon budy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 23 2009, 09:32 AM~15752742
> *you should receive the blue angel frame soon budy
> *


im ready to hook it up tight for you.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964

post up the best display award. i didnt even take a pic of it :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

Its still in the truck :420:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15752786
> *Its still in the truck :420:
> *


  2009 wego tour undeafeted in best display. hotstuff is the man for display and upolstery


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:43 AM~15752861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 92CADDY

From one CHAMP to another CHAMP......I just want to say thank you for all your help with the bike and the shows. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Nov 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15761285
> *From one CHAMP to another CHAMP......I just want to say thank you for all your help with the bike and the shows. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


anytime. few weeks off and ill be ready to crank it up for next year


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15761311
> *anytime. few weeks off and ill be ready to crank it up for next year
> *


i had theat same plan....its already out the window...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:26 PM~15761348
> *i had theat same plan....its already out the window...
> *


haha i got sooooo many people asking for frames and paint i might have to start sooner. one guy called me today and wants me to build him a 12 inch to beat mine. if the moneys right i guess
ive already got request to do builds to beat rudy , renee, and ernest bike. i look at it as compliments to the builders. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:30 PM~15761415
> *haha i got sooooo many people asking for frames and paint i might have to start sooner. one guy called me today and wants me to build him a 12 inch to beat mine.  if the moneys right  i guess
> ive already got request to do builds to beat rudy , renee, and ernest bike. i look at it as compliments to the builders. :biggrin:
> *


lol...COMBO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Thanks for all the work you did on my ride. 2nd place at Magnificos aint no joke. Once I got back home that 2nd place ride took my ass to work HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 24 2009, 03:33 PM~15768877
> *Thanks for all the work you did on my ride. 2nd place at Magnificos aint no joke. Once I got back home that 2nd place ride took my ass to work HAHAHA!!!!
> *


haha thats how we do it homie. glad your happy with your ride :biggrin: ready for that 64 when you are


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:43 AM~15752861
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rims look way better :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 24 2009, 05:38 PM~15770238
> *rims look way better  :biggrin:
> *


thankx homie. had to do something to compete with these texas ballaz out here


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 07:33 PM~15770181
> *haha thats how we do it homie. glad your happy with your ride :biggrin:  ready for that 64 when you are
> *


  :biggrin: Doin BIG THINGS homie!


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15761311
> *anytime. few weeks off and ill be ready to crank it up for next year
> *


i better get in line :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 25 2009, 10:17 AM~15777437
> *i better get in line :biggrin:
> *


***** you are in line all year long. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

2nd place Semi Custom at Los Magnificos last sunday


----------



## Sr.Castro

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 25 2009, 11:31 PM~15785774
> *2nd place Semi Custom  at Los Magnificos last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that you old interior hanging out of the trunk?


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 25 2009, 11:31 PM~15785774
> *2nd place Semi Custom  at Los Magnificos last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Next time threw austin, drop it off to me...LOL

Congrats bRO on your 2nd place.. Nice work John..


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 26 2009, 01:31 AM~15785774
> *2nd place Semi Custom  at Los Magnificos last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE CAR LOOKED GREAT CONGRATS ON THE WIN.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

happy thanksgiving to all my lowriding homies


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2009, 09:29 AM~15787668
> *is that you old interior hanging out of the trunk?
> *



Haha ! no its temporary band aid. 

Thx Josh!. I'll make sure I bring the title also.

Thx Brian! Congrats on ur win also. I was wonderin where the nude pic of Skyy was. I remeber in Dallas u had one in the engine compartment. I must say I was a little disappointed :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 01:35 PM~15789624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hppy Thanksgiving to you too homie!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2009, 03:37 PM~15798254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Best Mural in Houston!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 27 2009, 05:28 PM~15799850
> *Best Mural in Houston!
> *


no but should have been. but was told i couldnt win all the special awards :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
:wave: Whut up homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 29 2009, 10:19 AM~15812102
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
> :wave: Whut up homie.
> *


kickin back enjoying my sunday off


----------



## PurpleLicious

I'll have another frame and set of fenders to come in a couple weeks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 29 2009, 02:23 PM~15813529
> *I'll have another frame and set of fenders to come in a couple weeks
> *


wheres the fenders for blue angel?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 29 2009, 06:32 PM~15814742
> *wheres the fenders for blue angel?
> *



true! I was about to forgot. I'll make theme ship this week,,, but you can start the frame anyway,,, you'll only have to pinstrippe the fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 30 2009, 01:25 AM~15819611
> *true! I was about to forgot. I'll make theme ship this week,,, but you can start the frame anyway,,, you'll only have to pinstrippe the fenders
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2009, 10:08 AM~15820828
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *



wuhahah :biggrin: 

you the best Johny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2009, 09:49 PM~15827637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you already swap the rear end?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2009, 09:07 PM~15827870
> *you already swap the rear end?
> *


yea like 12k miles ago. had to replace engine too. now its in for cv axles :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2009, 10:08 PM~15827886
> *yea like 12k miles ago. had to replace engine too. now its in for cv axles :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SLOLOW

LETS GET STARTED








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 30 2009, 09:51 PM~15828548
> *LETS GET STARTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha i remember that a long time ago


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2009, 08:49 PM~15827637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the wego scion


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 1 2009, 08:51 AM~15831960
> *is that the wego scion
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 1 2009, 11:20 AM~15832194
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2009, 10:49 PM~15827637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 

watch out looks like something is up for the 2010 tour


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 04:30 PM~15836428
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> watch out looks like something is up for the 2010 tour
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 04:30 PM~15836428
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> watch out looks like something is up for the 2010 tour
> *


maybe, but you never know. might wait till 2011 :0


----------



## bbaker78634

2011


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15840692
> *2011
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, 94stang

i c u baller :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 4 2009, 04:58 PM~15873857
> *:wave:
> *


what up felix? did you get snow today?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2009, 04:59 PM~15873883
> *what up felix? did you get snow today?
> *


Yeah we got a little, but I was in Houston this morning, and it was coming down pretty good.


----------



## PurpleLicious

whats up johny? did you had time to start on my frame?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 4 2009, 09:01 PM~15876235
> *whats up johny? did you had time to start on my frame?
> *


yes sir. i smoothed out the bodywork, based it silver, and flaked it out today. :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2009, 10:07 PM~15876280
> *yes sir. i smoothed out the bodywork, based it silver, and flaked it out today.  :biggrin:
> *



nice! 

feel free to post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## kbarrera

hey i might stop by


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Dec 5 2009, 06:56 AM~15879081
> *hey i might stop by
> *


call first to see if im there


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2006, 07:33 PM~5968431
> *KANDYSHOP CUSTOMZ CAN HANDLE ANY AND ALL CUSTOM PAINT AND BODY MODS TO ANY CAR TRUCK OR BIKE CALL 210 921 1460
> *


how much do u guys charge


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 5 2009, 06:23 PM~15882584
> *how much do u guys charge
> *


depends on what you want done?


----------



## Sr.Castro

IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## bbaker78634

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 7 2009, 09:06 AM~15897729
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2009, 02:11 PM~15900226
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll send you some cash by the end of the week budy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 7 2009, 01:15 PM~15900273
> *I'll send you some cash by the end of the week budy
> *


ok its halfway finished. are fenders on the way?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2009, 04:39 PM~15901832
> *ok its halfway finished. are fenders on the way?
> *



post up some pics bro :0 

I have a little problem with the fenders... they'll be late I think


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 7 2009, 04:37 PM~15902473
> *post up some pics bro  :0
> 
> I have a little problem with the fenders... they'll be late I think
> *


ill get some tonight. going back to the shop later


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM~15902862
> *ill get some tonight. going back to the shop later
> *



cool


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

DETOX coming soon for 2010 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2009, 12:37 AM~15919716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15919747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETOX coming soon for 2010 :0
> *


whos is that?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 10:37 PM~15919716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick  

will you do some feathers? dont forget :biggrin: 

you the best bro!


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 12:24 AM~15920385
> *whos is that?
> *



it mine :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 11:37 PM~15919716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looking real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 8 2009, 10:30 PM~15920482
> *sick
> 
> will you do some feathers?  dont forget  :biggrin:
> 
> you the best bro!
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 11:37 PM~15919716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this is going to look nice!!! Great work!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 09:39 PM~15919747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETOX coming soon for 2010 :0
> *


  * Bye Mary Jane.......Hello Detox.....:dunno: *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 10:46 AM~15924008
> *  Bye Mary Jane.......Hello Detox.....:dunno:
> *


x2 i liked that car for bein on spokes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 09:46 AM~15924008
> *  Bye Mary Jane.......Hello Detox.....:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
Hey buddy, how is it going?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 02:15 PM~15926781
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
> Hey buddy, how is it going?
> *


going to the bank then pick up kids from school


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 08:07 AM~14410427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



have this homie owner of frame hit you up already for it ?


----------



## SLOLOW

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2009, 11:39 PM~15919747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETOX coming soon for 2010 :0
> *


MAN I WISH I HAD MONEY TO DO MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 9 2009, 05:14 PM~15928804
> *have this homie owner of frame hit you up already for it ?
> *


nope i havnt heard from him


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2009, 06:22 PM~15928906
> *nope  i havnt heard from him
> *


last time i talk 2 him he had some problems but that was like 6 months ago,,


----------



## Money Mike

Looks like R.P.S. is back on the books for a delivery this sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 9 2009, 06:53 PM~15930035
> *Looks like R.P.S. is back on the books for a delivery this sunday. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 8 2009, 07:07 AM~14410427-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 9 2009, 05:14 PM~15928804
> *have this homie owner of frame hit you up already for it ?
> *



* If he don't want it anymore i'll take it.... * :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 09:07 AM~14410427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*How much shipped?* :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 9 2009, 10:06 PM~15931887
> * If he don't want it anymore i'll take it....   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Nope,,so I guess frame comes backk to me then!!!  

I remeber when it was tangerine color it looked better,


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 10 2009, 05:08 AM~15934944
> *Nope,,so I guess frame comes backk to me then!!!
> 
> I remeber when it was tangerine color it looked better,
> *


yea i liked it beter orange too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 10 2009, 05:08 AM~15934944
> *Nope,,so I guess frame comes backk to me then!!!
> 
> I remeber when it was tangerine color it looked better,
> *


have you heard from him?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 06:57 AM~15935033
> *have you heard from him?
> *


Nope last time he told me he had some problems nd him going to court nd stuff like datt,,,

I got some of his parts also,so sent that frame this way if its bothering u !!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 10 2009, 06:18 AM~15935073
> *Nope last time he told me he had some problems nd him going to court nd stuff like datt,,,
> 
> I got some of his parts also,so sent that frame this way if its bothering u !!
> *


it is just sitting on my desk colecting dust :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:21 AM~15935082
> *it is just sitting on my desk colecting dust :biggrin:
> *


So let me know if u wanna shipped it here,

Ill put it to used !! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 10 2009, 06:28 AM~15935099
> *So let me know if u wanna shipped it here,
> 
> Ill put it to used !! :biggrin:
> *


ill keep it untill the owner get in touch with me.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:29 AM~15935102
> *ill keep it untill the owner get in touch with me.
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 10 2009, 06:21 AM~15935082-->
> 
> 
> 
> it is just sitting on my desk colecting dust :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 06:29 AM~15935102
> *ill keep it untill the owner get in touch with me.
> *


Well if you decide to get rid of it let me know. I will even go pick it up. :0 :biggrin: Talk to you later homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 10 2009, 12:34 PM~15937717
> *Well if you decide to get rid of it let me know. I will even go pick it up.  :0  :biggrin:  Talk to you later homie.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

Put a lean on that mofo and wait for owner to contact you. then keep that mofo. :0 LOL

I saw it when i went to the shop. just sits there ontop of his desk. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 01:49 PM~15938338
> *Put a lean on that mofo and wait for owner to contact you. then keep that mofo. :0 LOL
> 
> I saw it when i went to the shop. just sits there ontop of his desk. :biggrin:
> *


ive had it forever. id say the lean process is over. i might repaint it and build it up for next year. might be a good bike to raffle off???????/? :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 03:01 PM~15938449
> *ive had it forever. id say the lean process is over. i might repaint it and build it up for next year.  might be a good bike to raffle off???????/? :0
> *


i still have all the design files that were made to flow with that frame


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2009, 01:23 PM~15938698
> *i still have all the design files that were made to flow with that frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2009, 02:23 PM~15938698
> *i still have all the design files that were made to flow with that frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might have to buy the file from you homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 03:01 PM~15938449
> *ive had it forever. id say the lean process is over. i might repaint it and build it up for next year.  might be a good bike to raffle off???????/? :0
> *


Trust me the homie will show up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 10 2009, 02:53 PM~15939039
> *Trust me the homie will show up
> *


haha i know, thats why ive held on to ir sooooo long


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 03:01 PM~15939111
> *haha i know, thats why ive held on to ir sooooo long
> *


* That's cool, anyone else prob. would have sold it by now. *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 05:01 PM~15939111
> *haha i know, thats why ive held on to ir sooooo long
> *


had fun doing those logos! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 03:42 PM~15938935
> *might have to buy the file from you homie
> *


if you really want it, i'll cut you the deal of the century


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2009, 05:55 PM~15940809
> *if you really want it, i'll cut you the deal of the century
> *


500???? lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2009, 04:03 PM~15939758
> *had fun doing those logos! :cheesy:
> *


turned out good. thankx sam


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15942115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 * Oh that is very nice. * :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 10 2009, 07:53 PM~15942137
> *:0   Oh that is very nice.   :thumbsup:
> *


it will be everywhere very soon :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 08:52 PM~15942115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15942115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

big thankx to sam showbound for the bad as logo design


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 09:03 PM~15942256
> *big thankx to sam  showbound for the bad as logo design
> *


why you change the logo?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 08:04 PM~15942270
> *why you change the logo?
> *


cuz i own the company and i can do what i want when i want :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 10:18 PM~15942466
> *cuz i own the company and i can do what i want when i want :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!!!! Badass logo john. sam did a hellyva job on it!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 09:18 PM~15942466
> *cuz i own the company and i can do what i want when i want :biggrin:
> *


oooooooooooooo... mr bad ass.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 10:03 PM~15942256
> *big thankx to sam  showbound for the bad as logo design
> *


your welcome dog!

some reason once this gets resized it loses depth...here it is actual size..
as long as who ever does the flyer..should know what to do!


----------



## show-bound

feel free to use this for stickers or what ever... merry x mas!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15941963
> *500???? lol
> *


shit, is that your offer? hahaah.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2009, 09:14 PM~15943159
> *feel free to use this for stickers or what ever... merry x mas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 10 2009, 09:17 PM~15943198
> *shit, is that your offer?  hahaah.
> *


haha ummmm no . i can get it done for free. so i wouldnt pay 500. maybe 100


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2009, 09:10 PM~15943122
> *your welcome dog!
> 
> some reason once this gets resized it loses depth...here it is actual size..
> as long as who ever does the flyer..should know what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope it works. cuz im going to make it huge for my trailer decals


----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15942115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAVE ANYMORE ROOM N UR SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 11 2009, 07:36 AM~15946458
> *HAVE ANYMORE ROOM N UR SHOP
> *


i will in 2 weeks. you ready to drop it off?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2009, 07:57 AM~15946577
> *i will in 2 weeks. you ready to drop it off?
> *


 :scrutinize: *Everyone's going under the knife?* :dunno:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2009, 08:19 AM~15946200
> *i hope it works. cuz im going to make it huge for my trailer decals
> *


the .ai is what they need to use for that...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2009, 07:12 AM~15946181
> *haha ummmm no .  i can get it done for free. so i wouldnt pay 500. maybe 100
> *


well, what i was thinking was even cheaper than that :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2009, 12:41 PM~15949029
> *well, what i was thinking was even cheaper than that :0
> *


ok give me a price?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 11 2009, 03:56 PM~15950393
> *ok give me a price?
> *


pm sent


----------



## PurpleLicious

whats up Johny? working on a logo as a can see. looks good man!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15958992
> *whats up Johny? working on a logo as a can see. looks good man!
> *


thankx sam hooked it up good.


----------



## fairydust87

man it looks like you'll be busy.... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 12 2009, 05:35 PM~15961714
> *man it looks like you'll be busy.... :biggrin:
> *


thats the name of the game


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace

Good meeting you yesterday !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 14 2009, 01:08 PM~15978051
> *Good meeting you yesterday !
> *


same here. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 10 2009, 09:10 PM~15943122
> *your welcome dog!
> 
> some reason once this gets resized it loses depth...here it is actual size..
> as long as who ever does the flyer..should know what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 08:29 PM~15962546
> *thats the name of the game
> *


yea and me giving you more to do didn't help either..... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634

TTT


----------



## spooky.NY

nice paints


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Dec 15 2009, 05:58 PM~15991955
> *nice paints
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

any progress on the angel?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 16 2009, 04:20 PM~16001203
> *any progress on the angel?
> *


yea almost done. did you send payment


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 05:22 PM~16001221
> *yea almost done. did you send payment
> *



I'll send you more then the half tomorow


----------



## PurpleLicious

any pics?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 16 2009, 04:25 PM~16001257
> *I'll send you more then the half tomorow
> *


ill be done next week ready to ship. must be paid in full before shiped :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 07:12 PM~16002280
> *ill be done next week ready to ship. must be paid in full before shiped :biggrin:
> *



for sure dont worry  

post pics if you have some


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 07:12 PM~16002280
> *must be paid in full before shiped :biggrin:
> *


I need to start employing that policy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 16 2009, 06:43 PM~16002598
> *I need to start employing that policy  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea im not trusting anyone any more. too many smooth talking scammers out there. jan 1st prices are going retail too. so hopefully peeps will get a deposit in to lock down 2009 prices :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 07:52 PM~16002708
> *hell yea im not trusting anyone any more. too many smooth talking scammers out there.  jan 1st prices are going retail too. so hopefully peeps will get a deposit in to lock down 2009 prices :biggrin:
> *


am i a scammer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 16 2009, 07:28 PM~16003152
> *am i a scammer
> *


no sir you paid when you were supposed to :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 08:52 PM~16002708
> *hell yea im not trusting anyone any more. too many smooth talking scammers out there.  jan 1st prices are going retail too. so hopefully peeps will get a deposit in to lock down 2009 prices :biggrin:
> *


MFN TRUTH!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2009, 08:46 PM~16003961
> *MFN TRUTH!
> *


4 shizzle


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 17 2009, 12:19 PM~16010041
> *:wave:
> *


hows the boat?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2009, 01:37 PM~16010765
> *hows the boat?
> *


* Calm @ the moment. * :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

I sent you a pm johny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 18 2009, 06:20 AM~16018163
> *I sent you a pm johny
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

pm sent, money sent


----------



## MiKLO

*Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot*


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2009, 09:34 AM~16027807
> *Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey u been cleaning the chrome under's


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2009, 08:52 PM~16002708
> *hell yea im not trusting anyone any more. too many smooth talking scammers out there.  jan 1st prices are going retail too. so hopefully peeps will get a deposit in to lock down 2009 prices :biggrin:
> *


i BETTER GO PAY IN FULL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2009, 08:34 AM~16027807
> *Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



really nice ! :0


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2009, 07:34 AM~16027807
> *Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

any pics bro?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 20 2009, 11:32 AM~16036875
> *any pics bro?
> *


 :0


----------



## Lac of Respect

Thanks John for hookin' up my boys frame. Clearin' it today so I can start putin' it together for Christmas.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2009, 08:34 AM~16027807
> *Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ppphhhuuuuuccccccckkkkk :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2009, 09:43 PM~16052467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad azzz :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 21 2009, 08:47 PM~16052504
> *bad azzz :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2009, 11:43 PM~16052467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass the Lux Montreal Canada Blue Angel


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 21 2009, 08:52 PM~16052557
> *badass the Lux Montreal Canada Blue Angel
> *


yes sir.


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 21 2009, 08:43 PM~16052467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## unique27

nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 11:49 AM~16058153
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pics coming soon :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MR.559




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

whaz crakin my nigro :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2009, 09:07 PM~16083329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


merry xmas


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2009, 07:56 PM~16082272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin sick bro!

love it!


----------



## Money Mike

Merry Christmas bRO!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2009, 08:56 PM~16082272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2009, 07:56 PM~16082272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey John did you write the ''blue angel'' on it?

pics please :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 27 2009, 01:47 PM~16102209
> *hey John did you write the ''blue angel'' on it?
> 
> pics please  :biggrin:
> *


not yet it is christmass holidays. ill do it tomorrow. will take 5 minutes


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 24 2009, 11:48 PM~16083661
> *SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller
> 
> whaz crakin my nigro :biggrin:
> *


not too much bro just checkin in wit ya....


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2009, 07:34 AM~16027807
> *Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the color Scheme that im using for the bike that im making, you have some talent homie, keep up the great work.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## syked1

awsome work jon


----------



## syked1

LuxuriouS - Montreal, Canada "Blue Angel" soon on her way home to Sandra and Manny


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 28 2009, 11:39 PM~16116612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a nice bike bro.


----------



## PurpleLicious

awsome work bro thx alot!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Dec 29 2009, 12:47 AM~16118872
> *awsome work bro thx alot!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro

:wave:


----------



## 83's Finest

What up John looks likes you are keeping busy bRO...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 30 2009, 06:18 PM~16137409
> *What up John looks likes you are keeping busy bRO...
> *


hell yea. just got another full kandy and pattern truck job in today. damn 26 inch rims, gonna need a ladder to paint the tops :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2009, 09:44 PM~16138339
> *hell yea. just got another full kandy and pattern truck job in today. damn 26 inch rims, gonna need a ladder to paint the tops :biggrin:
> *


just install a pulley in the rafters and hoist "k" up there...hahaha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 30 2009, 09:25 PM~16139657
> *just install a pulley in the rafters and hoist "k" up there...hahaha
> *


yea rigtht. hes too lazy to work


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2009, 01:33 PM~16146377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy new year to all my friends family customers and future customers. 2010 is going to be a different kind of year. get ready to step up the game :0


----------



## FPEREZII

* Hope y'all have a safe & Happy New Year. *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2009, 11:38 PM~16139873
> *yea rigtht. hes too lazy to work
> *


you hiring???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


where can i get an application?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2009, 05:22 PM~16131791
> *:biggrin:
> *


Happy New Year and keep up the good work lookin forward to workin with you on 2010 projects


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike

Happy New Year to you and the family bRO!!!!1


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

happy new year john


----------



## FunkytownRoller

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY *****......


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

Whats crackin at the KS!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 05:11 PM~16172176
> *Whats crackin at the KS!
> *


alot of new projects coming out soon


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2010, 07:15 PM~16172220
> *alot of new projects coming out soon
> *


thats what up! MARCH 21st! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 05:17 PM~16172249
> *thats what up! MARCH 21st!  :biggrin:
> *


for the car and truck projects. bikes wont need to be ready for awhile after that since no one wants to compete this year


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2010, 07:19 PM~16172283
> *for the car and truck projects. bikes wont need to be ready for awhile after that since no one wants to compete this year
> *


you know you gonna be out there full force defending that title! I want to unleash a certain lil project as well... :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 07:25 PM~16172352
> *you know you gonna be out there full force defending that title!  I want to unleash a certain lil project as well... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike

What's happenin Senor John!?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 05:25 PM~16172352
> *you know you gonna be out there full force defending that title!  I want to unleash a certain lil project as well... :cheesy:
> *


i have no title to defend


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2010, 08:03 PM~16172700
> *i have no title to defend
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious

do you have the shipping prices bro?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 4 2010, 10:20 AM~16178683
> *do you have the shipping prices bro?
> *


45.89


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: How's everything going?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

think someone made this just for you :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16185827
> *think someone made this just for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16185827
> *think someone made this just for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94stang

What up? John


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 6 2010, 03:41 PM~16204799
> *What up? John
> *


wraping pipes for the freeze coming :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 4 2010, 04:45 PM~16182011
> *:wave:  How's everything going?
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 6 2010, 06:12 PM~16205112
> *wraping pipes for the freeze coming :0
> *


it be like that down here for a over a month already..im tired of it!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 6 2010, 05:39 PM~16206179
> *it be like that down here for a over a month already..im tired of it!
> *


hard to paint with temps in the teens


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 6 2010, 06:45 PM~16206231
> *hard to paint with temps in the teens
> *


shit, it's hard to paint in the 40's :angry: I should have bought fast hardener :angry:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BoyleHeights323




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, FunkytownRoller

:wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2010, 10:15 PM~16231614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 9 2010, 09:39 AM~16235521
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, FunkytownRoller
> 
> :wave:
> *


what up bRO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

here you go henry
















primer tonight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

out with the old and in with the new


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2010, 06:07 PM~16269244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with the old and in with the new
> *


That looks familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 12 2010, 06:16 PM~16269344
> *That looks familiar :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 05:23 PM~16269426
> *:cheesy:
> *


yea buddy


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Lac of Respect

:wave:


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## SLOLOW

DID A LITTLE WORK AT THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 13 2010, 04:04 PM~16279281
> *DID A LITTLE WORK AT THE KANDY SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you did it or were you there supervising :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 13 2010, 07:38 PM~16281354
> *you did it or were you there supervising :biggrin:
> *


 YES I HAVE TO KEEP JON COMPANY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16282809
> *YES I HAVE TO KEEP JON COMPANY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I will be down this weekend doing the same so I cant talk to much :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 13 2010, 04:04 PM~16279281
> *DID A LITTLE WORK AT THE KANDY SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEYYYY I rmember those parts!! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

... :wave:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 11:34 PM~16284502
> *HEYYYY I rmember those parts!! :biggrin:
> *


yea a good friend got them for me lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 14 2010, 12:55 PM~16289226
> *yea a good friend got them for me lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do u want to pull that glass out this weekend if u do let me know


----------



## SLOLOW

Yes i am try n to get off i hope i can :angry:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 14 2010, 12:55 PM~16289226
> *yea a good friend got them for me lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: U know it bRO! Always on I-35 ready for transport.


----------



## SLOLOW

A GREAT DAY WITH MY FRIENDS AT THE KANDY SHOP JON BRIAN PAT AND HOTTT STUFFF





















[//i90.photobucket.com/albums/k250/SLOLOW/TEARDOWN/teardown118-1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 16 2010, 10:19 PM~16312707
> *A GREAT DAY WITH MY FRIENDS AT THE KANDY SHOP JON BRIAN PAT AND HOTTT STUFFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 16 2010, 10:19 PM~16312707
> *A GREAT DAY WITH MY FRIENDS AT THE KANDY SHOP JON BRIAN PAT AND HOTTT STUFFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you redoing everything homie


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 16 2010, 11:12 PM~16313133
> *you redoing everything homie
> *


JUST WAX N THE CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 16 2010, 10:19 PM~16313196
> *JUST WAX N THE CAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 16 2010, 11:19 PM~16313196
> *JUST WAX N THE CAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats the best way :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2010, 09:52 PM~16331926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THIS ON? :wow:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16337344
> *WHATS THIS ON? :wow:
> *



x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 19 2010, 08:36 AM~16337344
> *WHATS THIS ON? :wow:
> *


f 150 like yours but its on 26s :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

what up balla


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2010, 09:52 PM~16331926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Love the color scheme, nice work!*


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2010, 04:09 PM~16340425
> *f 150 like yours but its on 26s :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: 

ILL SEE YOU TONIGHT. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 20 2010, 09:20 AM~16350391
> *Love the color scheme, nice work!
> *


just the base coats :0


----------



## 94stang

What's up John! What's going on with f-150 bro . Just checking . love the base colors


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2010, 04:09 PM~16340425
> *f 150 like yours but its on 26s :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 20 2010, 08:01 PM~16357136
> *What's up John! What's going on with f-150 bro . Just checking . love the base colors
> *


kandy today. :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

one again ! u r tha man! bro that bitch is bad ass bro he going to liked it! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 94stang

well im done with my boys toys now it time to get started on my toy now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 21 2010, 08:12 PM~16369556
> *one again ! u r tha man! bro that bitch is bad ass bro he going to liked it! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


glad your happy. if he dont like it we will cruise it :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

fck n badddddd asssssssssssss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 22 2010, 09:06 AM~16374584
> *fck n badddddd asssssssssssss :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 09:16 PM~16369603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija

Damn John...looks good!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 22 2010, 05:50 PM~16379275
> *Damn John...looks good!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## roller78monte

LOCATION; ROSDALE PARK
340 Dartmoor Street
San Antonio, TX 

DATE SUNDAY MAY 23, 2010

SET UP 7A.M.-11A.M.

ENTRY $25 PER ENTRY OR $35 FOR FULL 20X20 DISPLAY

CAR SHOW INFO CALL RICHARD ,,210-425-8484
MORE INFO TO COME SOON


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jan 23 2010, 02:53 PM~16386475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCATION; ROSDALE PARK
> 340 Dartmoor Street
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> DATE          SUNDAY MAY 23, 2010
> 
> SET UP        7A.M.-11A.M.
> 
> ENTRY          $25 PER ENTRY  OR $35 FOR FULL 20X20 DISPLAY
> 
> CAR SHOW INFO CALL  RICHARD ,,210-425-8484
> MORE INFO TO COME SOON
> *



HUMN ....INTERESTING


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16387775
> *
> HUMN  ....INTERESTING
> *



:wave: How u guys doin ? Hope all is well!


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 23 2010, 09:29 PM~16389435
> *:wave:  How u guys doin ? Hope all is well!
> *


:wave: ... Good, trying to get ready for the season.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 24 2010, 03:17 AM~16391911
> *:wave: ... Good, trying to get  ready for the season.
> *



kOOL Deal! I wont be building much this year. But.......i'll be ridin tho :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 24 2010, 09:59 AM~16392860
> *kOOL Deal! I wont be building much this year. But.......i'll be ridin tho :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ...THATS EVEN BETTER.....


----------



## D-ice69

:wave: :wave: 
 
 wasup bro !!!!!!


----------



## 94stang

whats up john!! i know tha color i want on my stang? how bout candy pink :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 24 2010, 12:58 PM~16394701
> *whats up john!! i know tha color i want on my stang? how bout candy pink :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2010, 07:38 PM~16396847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2010, 06:38 PM~16396847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a sick paint job bro


----------



## 916_king




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 25 2010, 12:15 PM~16404815
> *thats a sick paint job bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Damn, John, you must be busy. Rainy day replies.


----------



## syked1

Hey John, i wanted to know your opinion on how much kandy to buy to do a whole frame and maybe a few highlight parts ??? gonna buy HOK kandy UK series and am not sure if 1 pint or 2 pints or 1 quar is more then enough 

thx buddy


----------



## tito_ls




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 08:03 PM~16369393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DDDDDAAAAANNNNNMMMMM NICE WORK HOMIES...... I LIKE THESE PIANT JOB!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 28 2010, 04:06 PM~16442998
> *Hey John, i wanted to know your opinion on how much kandy to buy to do a whole frame and maybe a few highlight parts ??? gonna buy HOK kandy UK series and am not sure if 1 pint or 2 pints or 1 quar is more then enough
> 
> thx buddy
> *


1 pint will do it but i dont think you can get it in less then a qt


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki

:wave: Hi SA!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 07:02 PM~16369375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color candy is that?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 30 2010, 01:07 PM~16461215
> *what color candy is that?
> *


violet :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Jan 30 2010, 10:38 AM~16460377
> *:wave: Hi SA!!!
> *


hiya. took delivery of a certian bike today :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

whats up mr.john! whats going on today at the candyshop? well i would liked to thank you for painting my boy truck. he i love with it bro.care bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Feb 2 2010, 07:32 AM~16486949
> *whats up mr.john! whats going on today at the kandyshop? well i would liked to thank you for painting my boy truck. he i love with it bro.care bro :thumbsup:
> *


anytime bRO :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, roller78monte
:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller

what are you looking for in here? :0


----------



## bbaker78634

whats up homie :wave:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16495206
> *whats up homie :wave:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 2 2010, 10:33 PM~16494123
> *SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller
> 
> what are you looking for in here? :0
> *


jsut looking, thats all....why, ya got something for me???? :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 3 2010, 06:41 PM~16503699
> *jsut looking, thats all....why, ya got something for me???? :0  :0  :0
> *


:0 maybe the 2010 wego champ


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:16 PM~16504959
> *:0 maybe the 2010 wego champ
> *


 :0 
maybe car and bike :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 3 2010, 10:16 PM~16504959
> *:0 maybe the 2010 wego champ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0     :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 4 2010, 04:50 PM~16513988
> *:0
> maybe car and bike :|
> *


and truck= baby lac


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 4 2010, 11:08 PM~16516503
> *and truck= baby lac
> *


----------



## Money Mike

What up everybody!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 4 2010, 09:24 PM~16516777
> *What up everybody!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16516777
> *What up everybody!!!!!
> *


oh shit time for me to get outta here, the baller has arrived, im not allowed to hang with ballers... :happysad:


----------



## 83's Finest

Love the bike bRO... Once again Thank you John for fitting it in.. I know your schedule 
has been tight... Cristian can't quit talking about it... :biggrin: o.k. me too... :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 04:06 PM~16524405
> *Love the bike bRO... Once again Thank you John for fitting it in.. I know your schedule
> has been tight... Cristian can't quit talking about it... :biggrin:  o.k. me too... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad you i mean your son likes it. i got your rims here striped up. :0


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2010, 08:45 PM~16525937
> *glad you i mean your son likes it. i got your rims here striped up. :0
> *



i will pick them up if u want me to


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16526155
> *i will pick them up if u want me to
> *


sure. when you be here?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 05:06 PM~16524405
> *Love the bike bRO... Once again Thank you John for fitting it in.. I know your schedule
> has been tight... Cristian can't quit talking about it... :biggrin:  o.k. me too... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work!  

Hey John,,,, still dont received the blue angel frame... did you had any infos about it? :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

they lookin into it


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2010, 08:44 PM~16526562
> *they lookin into it
> *



I apreciate bro!


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16526155
> *i will pick them up if u want me to
> *




:yes: Thank you both!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## syked1

looks awsome both the copper and the silver and blue


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

teardown tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 12:31 PM~16539976
> *looks awsome both the copper and the silver and blue
> *


it is actually silver with blue and teal kandy. hard to get in a pic


----------



## syked1

cool cause i wanted to see the teal over silver thx john  you can see it butmaybe turned the other way it woud come out better? still looks gfood what blue is that?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 12:33 PM~16539992
> *cool cause i wanted to see the teal over silver thx john  you can see it butmaybe turned the other way it woud come out better? still looks gfood what blue is that?
> *


kandy oriental


----------



## syked1

cool looks good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 7 2010, 12:44 PM~16540069
> *cool looks good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

damn bro, puttin in work i see?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

5 lowrider bikes
1 motorcycle
2 radical cars
1 full resto truck
3 street show paint jobs :0


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2010, 09:37 AM~16548291
> *5 lowrider bikes
> 1 motorcycle
> 2 radical cars
> 1 full resto truck
> 3 street show paint jobs :0
> *



People know quality when they see it...
:biggrin: 




Once Again Thank bRO.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, BOSSHAWG

what up 2 x brotha


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2010, 10:37 AM~16548291
> *5 lowrider bikes
> 1 motorcycle
> 2 radical cars
> 1 full resto truck
> 3 street show paint jobs :0
> *


...THE MAN WITH THE PLAN.....  



ANY PICS?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 8 2010, 01:38 PM~16550069
> *...THE MAN WITH THE PLAN.....
> ANY PICS?
> *


no plan here lol yea maybe some top secret ones


----------



## FPEREZII

TTT for the Kandy Shop.


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2010, 11:37 AM~16548291
> *5 lowrider bikes
> 1 motorcycle
> 2 radical cars
> 1 full resto truck
> 3 street show paint jobs :0
> *



:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 8 2010, 04:23 PM~16551526
> *:0
> *


only if you knew what i do during the week :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

HEY :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting

Big J whats krack-a-lackn playaaa ?? wus up man they gonna let u party wit me when i come tru San Anto? yo bro you know i'm lookn forward to checkn out ur city at least One nite  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 12:34 AM~16556714
> *Big J whats krack-a-lackn playaaa ?? wus up man they gonna let u party wit me when i come tru San Anto? yo bro you know i'm lookn forward to checkn out ur city at least One nite    :biggrin:
> *


who is they? :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 8 2010, 09:34 PM~16554759
> *HEY :wave:
> *


where you been hiding?


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2010, 04:42 PM~16562020
> *where you been hiding?
> *


JUST WORK N TO MUCH


----------



## KrazyKutting

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2010, 07:09 AM~16558262
> *who is they?  :wow:
> *


hahaha kool J thats what i like to hear!!! Looks like its gonna be weekend of March 13th for sure the homies just called me to tell me there's a big parade in Eagle Pass to commerate Emiliano Zapata n they wanna throw a big BBQ when i roll up there so i'll be calln u homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16565070
> *:biggrin:
> 
> hahaha kool J thats what i like to hear!!! Looks like its gonna be weekend of March 13th for sure the homies just called me to tell me there's a big parade in Eagle Pass to commerate Emiliano Zapata n they wanna throw a big BBQ when i roll up there so i'll be calln u homie.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94stang

whats up? bro notting but alot of rain down here in tha camp.... i willl call you and ask u what day u need me to come and drop the other car to u and i will being $$$$$$$ too :biggrin:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16584424
> *
> *


hey john whats up...got snow over here bout 8 inches ...



bored stuck at home.hows it goin over there ? any pic on da bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Feb 11 2010, 06:29 PM~16586875
> *hey john whats up...got snow over here bout 8 inches ...
> bored stuck at home.hows it goin over there ?  any pic on da bike
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, 817Lowrider

where my stuff. checks dont take that long to get cashed :angry:


----------



## 92CADDY

> [/quote
> 
> 
> who's bike is that?????? :0 :0 :0 looks nice john.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> [/quote
> who's bike is that?????? :0 :0 :0 looks nice john.
> 
> 
> 
> customers
Click to expand...


----------



## show-bound

> [/quote
> who's bike is that?????? :0 :0 :0 looks nice john.
> 
> 
> 
> how many times you going to paint that... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleLicious

hey Johny! received the frame yesterday!

thx alot for everything! frame looks sick!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 12 2010, 06:32 PM~16596819
> *hey Johny! received the frame yesterday!
> 
> thx alot for everything! frame looks sick!!!
> *


all safe and sound?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2010, 07:39 AM~16591828
> *how many times you going to paint that... :biggrin:
> *


this is not what you think :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2010, 08:35 PM~16597353
> *all safe and sound?
> *



yeah perfect bro!!! 

you did a sick work man!
everybody is very happy!

I'll starts bondo on my frame soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 12 2010, 08:15 PM~16597689
> *yeah perfect bro!!!
> 
> you did a sick work man!
> everybody is very happy!
> 
> I'll starts bondo on my frame soon
> *


motivation :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2010, 09:39 AM~16591828
> *how many times you going to paint that... :biggrin:
> *


about as many times as your gonna paint rudy's.... :0 :0 :0 :0 










i thought it was mine too.....once i get a more local job and quit driving this damn truck maybe ill get back out there with mine....its definately something i have been missing lately...i think i made 2 shows last year.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 13 2010, 12:24 PM~16601588
> *about as many times as your gonna paint rudy's.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> i thought it was mine too.....once i get a more local job and quit driving this damn truck maybe ill get back out there with mine....its definately something i have been missing lately...i think i made 2 shows last year.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco: :dunno: :biggrin: :roflmao:  :wave:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2010, 09:47 PM~16597941
> *motivation :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 13 2010, 10:24 AM~16601588
> *about as many times as your gonna paint rudy's.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> i thought it was mine too.....once i get a more local job and quit driving this damn truck maybe ill get back out there with mine....its definately something i have been missing lately...i think i made 2 shows last year.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i should charge storage on your bike or just lein it lol :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 13 2010, 12:25 PM~16602341
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:    :wave:
> *


what up frosty? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 13 2010, 02:25 PM~16602341
> *:scrutinize:  :loco:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:    :wave:
> *


whats going on bro...hwo yall holding up with all the damn snow.....its about gone from here, but yall being that far north, im sure you gotta a little more than we did, we got just under 12 inches... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2010, 07:58 PM~16604179
> *i should charge storage on your bike or just lein it lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2010, 10:01 PM~16605097
> *what up frosty? :biggrin:
> *



Drivin around town in the MONTE CARLO :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 13 2010, 11:45 PM~16605826
> *whats going on bro...hwo yall holding up with all the damn snow.....its about gone from here, but yall being that far north, im sure you gotta a little more than we did, we got just under 12 inches... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



We got a hair over 12. We had a lot of fun playin in the snow. Built 2 snowmen and had some good snowball fights. The Monte held up well in the snow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 14 2010, 12:21 PM~16609721
> *We got a hair over 12. We had a lot of fun playin in the snow. Built 2 snowmen and had some good snowball fights. The Monte held up well in the snow :biggrin:
> *


bolt on the snow plowand its all good


----------



## ATXrider

Nothing else painted yet.... Show some more... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 15 2010, 05:26 PM~16620740
> *Nothing else painted yet.... Show some more... :biggrin:
> *


shit you come prep this truck? lol lol. last paint job was not prepped at all. truck is getting masked tomorrow :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

already? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 15 2010, 06:37 PM~16621468
> *already? :0
> *


base should start going down tomorrow


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 16 2010, 04:17 AM~16626611
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 15 2010, 05:26 PM~16620740
> *Nothing else painted yet.... Show some more... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ATXrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2010, 04:01 PM~16631099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks ready to be sprayed.. ..... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 16 2010, 04:34 PM~16631422
> *Looks ready to be sprayed.. ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

Hey buddy :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 16 2010, 04:34 PM~16631422
> *Looks ready to be sprayed.. ..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 04:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that is going to look so dope :biggrin: when its done


----------



## ATXrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie.. Looking good dog! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE...


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 03:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm digging that shit for real! :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 18 2010, 03:41 PM~16653409
> *:0 that is going to look so dope :biggrin: when its done
> *


might look good on detox :0


----------



## Money Mike

Lookin good bRO!


----------



## Money Mike

Lookin good bRO!


----------



## bbaker78634

TTT you must b working hard if u havent been on l.i.l.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 23 2010, 05:42 AM~16697835
> *TTT you must b working hard if u havent been on l.i.l.
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: :yes: :h5: 
love the paint....looking good!!!!


----------



## 83's Finest

What up John.. Slowly getting the bike back together... :biggrin: 
Got a lot of new parts put on. Now just gonna get the seat down and show it...  
Thanks again...


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 02:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Looking good....


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:16 AM~16709623
> *What up John.. Slowly getting the bike back together... :biggrin:
> Got a lot of new parts put on. Now just gonna get the seat down and show it...
> Thanks again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 your back on the bike looks good


----------



## PurpleLicious

Fenders are done Johny!

Im getting there really soon!


----------



## hotstuff5964

I like that downtube, almost looks like a crankshaft :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16715861
> *I like that downtube, almost looks like a crankshaft :biggrin:
> *



thx


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 24 2010, 09:49 PM~16715861
> *I like that downtube, almost looks like a crankshaft :biggrin:
> *


thats an old school trick that was pretty popular back in the day, havent seen it in a while though but it still looks good... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

*TTT*



















Any pics ???? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 08:15 AM~16770342
> *TTT
> Any pics ???? :biggrin:
> *


of what?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2010, 03:19 PM~16772916
> *of what?
> *



Any projects. Cant wait till the97.9 show. Is DETOXXX gonna be there?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 02:59 PM~16773719
> *Any projects. Cant wait till the97.9 show. Is DETOXXX gonna be there?
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

:0 :run:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 26 2010, 10:04 AM~16732432
> *thats an old school trick that was pretty popular back in the day, havent seen it in a while though but it still looks good... :biggrin:
> *



I know... wanted to do this since a while,,, but never did it before...

this one will be sick!


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16775529
> *I know... wanted to do this since a while,,, but never did it before...
> 
> this one will be sick!
> *


nah i was tellin that to hotstuff....that thing is lookin sick bro...cant waitt o see it done.. :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 2 2010, 07:33 PM~16775736
> *nah i was tellin that to hotstuff....that thing is lookin sick bro...cant waitt o see it done.. :biggrin:
> *



thx alot


----------



## daddy o

:thumbsup:


----------



## 916_king

:angry:


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by 916_king_@Mar 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16778816
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 2 2010, 11:18 PM~16779791
> *:dunno:
> *


haterz :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

whats up john i got a new toy for u to paint! i will send u a pic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2010, 10:08 AM~16782013
> *haterz :biggrin:
> *


FAHK 'EM


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 3 2010, 09:53 AM~16782240
> *FAHK 'EM
> *


X2


a friend of mine told me once "hatin runs deep"



he wasnt lyin... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by 916_king_@Mar 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16778816
> *:angry:
> *


man get your little bitch ass outta here kid, dont even try to start no bullshit in here, if what you say is all true you coulda came in this fuckin topic which has been here for alot more than a year and had it settled, the way i see it, if the shit is true, your daddy is a fuckin dipshit for tellin you he bought you a frame before giving it to you.....get outta here ***...


----------



## hotstuff5964

lol :biggrin: TTT


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 3 2010, 01:18 AM~16779791
> *:dunno:
> *


sup dogg any word


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 3 2010, 01:31 PM~16785265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill let you know when we can get it in the shop henry. nice truck bRO


----------



## SLOLOW

Dear MR john Twitty, 

We are pleased to confirm your reservation with Fairfield Inn by Marriott. Below is a summary of your booking and room information. Enjoy your stay at Fairfield Inn -- warm, welcoming, affordable. Whenever you travel, keep us in mind because it's always a great day at Fairfield Inn.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, bbaker78634

what are you looking for? :0


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16785992
> *Dear MR john Twitty,
> 
> We are pleased to confirm your reservation with Fairfield Inn by Marriott. Below is a summary of your booking and room information. Enjoy your stay at Fairfield Inn -- warm, welcoming, affordable. Whenever you travel, keep us in mind because it's always a great day at Fairfield Inn.
> *



DAMN i wish i had it like that


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Hey John, if you're going to be there can i go ahead and swing by for those springs? Gonna have the car up on the lift and figure i may as well just slap them in.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 3 2010, 04:11 PM~16786500
> *Hey John, if you're going to be there can i go ahead and swing by for those springs? Gonna have the car up on the lift and figure i may as well just slap them in.
> *


ill have them here in the morning


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 3 2010, 02:31 PM~16785265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need to get in the towing business :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2010, 07:12 PM~16787717
> *ill have them here in the morning
> *


just now seeing this. sorry about that. i'll be by around noon if thats cool.


----------



## 67 hollywood

ttt for the kandy shop


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 04:21 PM~16652827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2010, 12:53 AM~16801312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum, :wow: cant wait to be looking at that in person


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2010, 03:53 PM~16785893
> *ill let you know when we can get it in the shop henry. nice truck bRO
> *


Damn 2 hummers at your shop? :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 3 2010, 06:03 PM~16786430
> *DAMN i wish i had it like that
> *


for 5 bucks more you can get a suite :biggrin: 

rooms are pretty reasonable...like 80 bucks /89 for a suite! TWO ROOMS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2010, 06:01 AM~16803516
> *for 5 bucks more you can get a suite :biggrin:
> 
> rooms are pretty reasonable...like 80 bucks /89 for a suite! TWO ROOMS
> *


who pays 80? i dont :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2010, 08:20 AM~16803575
> *who pays 80? i dont :biggrin:
> *


what kind of discount you gettting... :scrutinize:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2010, 08:25 AM~16803593
> *what kind of discount you gettting... :scrutinize:
> *


haha, if you only knew..... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2010, 06:25 AM~16803593
> *what kind of discount you gettting... :scrutinize:
> *


RO discount. we have a contract with them :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Mar 5 2010, 02:58 PM~16806164-->
> 
> 
> 
> haha, if you only knew..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2010, 03:14 PM~16806276
> *RO discount. we have a contract with them :biggrin:
> *


ima tell em im with them at the desk..lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2010, 09:35 PM~16809966
> *ima tell em im with them at the desk..lol
> *


with who?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 5 2010, 02:58 PM~16806164
> *haha, if you only knew..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 6 2010, 01:14 AM~16810857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL U HAVE TO KNOW THE MAN BUT THATS HOW U TAKE CARE OF UR FRIEND THAT TAKES CARE OF U THATS JUST HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

HOW QUICK ARE BOYS GROW UP










kYLE TWITTY & ROY LOPEZ


----------



## kiki

WHATS UP HOMIE !! HAVE YOU HAD A CHANCE TO SEE IF ANY BODY WANTS TO BUY OR TRADE FOR MY 77 MONTE CARLO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 6 2010, 07:14 PM~16815626
> *WHATS UP HOMIE !! HAVE YOU HAD A CHANCE TO SEE IF ANY BODY WANTS TO BUY OR TRADE FOR MY 77 MONTE CARLO
> *


no buyer yet


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 6 2010, 11:39 AM~16812751
> *LOL U HAVE TO KNOW THE MAN BUT THATS HOW U TAKE CARE OF UR FRIEND THAT TAKES CARE OF U THATS JUST HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:
> *


Got that right homie!!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2010, 07:30 PM~16815720
> *no buyer yet
> *


HERES A PIC HOMIE PUT UP SOME 








MORE LATER......  THIS IS BEFORE THE INTERIOR BUT IT HAS ALL RED AND PINK THING GOING ON.... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

:rimshot:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:14 PM~16822241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick ass shit! a bit like this I want mine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 7 2010, 06:17 PM~16822263
> *sick ass shit! a bit like this I want mine
> *


whenever your ready :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:18 PM~16822276
> *whenever your ready :biggrin:
> *



have to do the bondo work :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, 67 hollywood, PurpleLicious, hot$tuff5964,
cadillac_pimpin,
topic is always empty till i post pics lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 08:14 PM~16822241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:21 PM~16822294
> *SA ROLLERZ, 67 hollywood, PurpleLicious, hot$tuff5964,
> cadillac_pimpin,
> topic is always empty till i post pics lol
> *



pictures worth a hundred words :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 7 2010, 06:23 PM~16822298
> *looks bad ass
> *


thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

: SA ROLLERZ, kiki

post up you 16 inch i did in here. i never got pics of it


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 06:14 PM~16822241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS NICE ............ :wow:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 06:43 PM~16822436
> *: SA ROLLERZ, kiki
> 
> post up you 16 inch i did in here. i never got pics of it
> *


HERES A COUPLE MAYNE WE NEED A BETTER CAMERA............... :biggrin:



























.........................WHEN I SELL MY MONTE I'LL BUY ONE...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2010, 08:03 AM~16826196
> *:biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood

man john and the kandy shop u guys are the shit bro great work


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:14 PM~16822241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HUMN.......INTERESTING.......TO SAY THE LEAST ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 8 2010, 03:18 PM~16829790
> *HUMN.......INTERESTING.......TO SAY THE LEAST ....
> *


tell your son he needs some custom fenders


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2010, 04:29 PM~16829852
> *tell your son he needs some custom fenders
> *


 :0 .....MAYBE I WILL....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 06:14 PM~16822241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

What's up my bROtha's, can't wait to see you all in D-town. 



ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


BYE GUYS!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Mar 9 2010, 11:05 AM~16838603
> *What's up my bROtha's, can't wait to see you all in D-town.
> ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BYE GUYS!!!!!!!
> *


im not going :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 08:54 PM~16823013
> *HERES A COUPLE MAYNE WE NEED A BETTER CAMERA............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........................WHEN I SELL MY MONTE I'LL BUY ONE...
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

got a late start today bro, but I have something for you!!!!! didn't get to mail it today, got pulled over on the way to the post office! By time i got there they was closed!
got three fines too, guess he don't like lowriders, that pig A**HOLE
tomorrow its on its way








hno: hno: hno: hno: Cant wait


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 04:43 PM~16841177
> *got a late start today bro, but I have something for you!!!!! didn't get to mail it today, got pulled over on the way to the post office! By time i got there they was closed!
> got three fines too, guess he don't like lowriders, that pig A**HOLE
> tomorrow its on its way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: Cant wait
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 9 2010, 05:52 PM~16841242
> *:0
> *


yea buddy TTT for SA ROLLERZ


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 05:53 PM~16841265
> *yea buddy TTT for SA ROLLERZ
> *


X2.....alot of people act like they dont know, but eventually they will see and try to jump on the Kandyshop Train, well fact is, the train done left homies and you guys who have been sleepin on my boy have been left behind......John is a REAL cool dude and will never fuck anyone over, i have known him personally for 5 years and he has done plenty of work for me and some of my boys as well, needless to say, i aint goin anywhere else to get shit done as long as John is still in bidness....Keep doing you thang John, you are getting better and better everytime you post a pic....    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang

now we needed some candy!!! next stop candyshop!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 04:30 PM~16841650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh weeeeeeeee


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 9 2010, 04:30 PM~16841648
> *X2.....alot of people act like they dont know, but eventually they will see and try to jump on the Kandyshop Train, well fact is, the train done left homies and you guys who have been sleepin on my boy have been left behind......John is a REAL cool dude and will never fuck anyone over, i have known him personally for 5 years and he has done plenty of work for me and some of my boys as well, needless to say, i aint goin anywhere else to get shit done as long as John is still in bidness....Keep doing you thang John, you are getting better and better everytime you post a pic....       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thankx for the kind words homie


----------



## 94stang

what color do u think it going too be?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 04:57 PM~16841910
> *what color do u think it going too be?
> *


whatkolor you want?


----------



## 94stang

??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 04:58 PM~16841929
> *??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


pink :0


----------



## 94stang

thats fuk up! john dont do that bro!


----------



## 94stang

candy lime green or orange but not oneals orange!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 05:09 PM~16842057
> *candy lime green or orange but not oneals orange!!!
> *


green souns good :biggrin: with fade patterns


----------



## 94stang

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 07:09 PM~16842057
> *candy lime green or orange but not oneals orange!!!
> *


HOK Tangelo Pearl over a white base....light yellow patterns with orange and yellow striping, everything chrome....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 9 2010, 05:13 PM~16842089
> *HOK Tangelo Pearl over a white base....light yellow patterns with orange and yellow striping, everything chrome....
> *


sounds like a regal i used to know :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, TonyO, PedaLScraperZ

my ****** :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 07:14 PM~16842099
> *sounds like a regal i used to know :0
> *


yeah i knew one like that too...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 9 2010, 05:33 PM~16842354
> *yeah i knew one like that too...
> *


too bad the guy sold it. it would be still killin em


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 06:59 PM~16841941
> *pink :0
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALK N ABOUT YEA PINK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 9 2010, 06:30 PM~16841648
> *X2.....alot of people act like they dont know, but eventually they will see and try to jump on the Kandyshop Train, well fact is, the train done left homies and you guys who have been sleepin on my boy have been left behind......John is a REAL cool dude and will never fuck anyone over, i have known him personally for 5 years and he has done plenty of work for me and some of my boys as well, needless to say, i aint goin anywhere else to get shit done as long as John is still in bidness....Keep doing you thang John, you are getting better and better everytime you post a pic....       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X 20 AND YALL KNOW YALL ARE MY BROS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16842123
> *SA ROLLERZ, TonyO, PedaLScraperZ
> 
> my ****** :biggrin:
> *


Damn right pimpin :h5:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 05:53 PM~16842582
> *too bad the guy sold it. it would be still killin em
> *


 :wow: anypics


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16842582
> *too bad the guy sold it. it would be still killin em
> *


yeah, hes an idiot.....stil dont know why he did it, i heard he regrets it now....word is hes building another one though, that should be interesting...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 9 2010, 07:26 PM~16843703
> *yeah, hes an idiot.....stil dont know why he did it, i heard he regrets it now....word is hes building another one though, that should be interesting...
> *


guy must be a baller


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2010, 12:12 AM~16845797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gettin her ready for me, I see. NICEEEEEEEE
:worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

you are the man John T.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 11:12 PM~16845797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16845835
> *gettin her ready for me, I see. NICEEEEEEEE
> :worship:
> *


you gotta do this one up the right way, i been seeing that thing in his shop for a while and restrained myself from trying to talk him out of it, so now the balls gonna be in your court, hook that shit up bro, and congrats on your purchase, that thing is nice man, you wont be disappointed...


----------



## juangotti

:0 orly


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 10:12 PM~16845797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THATS FUCKIN NICE MAN :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 67 hollywood

whos ride homie looks hella nice just like everything u build


----------



## 67 hollywood

whats goin dwn with the radical 65 bro that setup is nuts


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 10 2010, 07:44 AM~16848296
> *whos ride homie looks hella nice just like everything u build
> *


my 64


----------



## spooky.NY

NICE WORK


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2010, 12:16 AM~16845845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 10 2010, 07:45 AM~16848300
> *whats goin dwn with the radical 65 bro that setup is nuts
> *


it is getting redone again. be out this year


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 10:12 PM~16845797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 10 2010, 02:37 AM~16847165
> *you gotta do this one up the right way, i been seeing that thing in his shop for a while and restrained myself from trying to talk him out of it, so now the balls gonna be in your court, hook that shit up bro, and congrats on your purchase, that thing is nice man, you wont be disappointed...
> *


i definitely will brother, parts are already in the works too. Thanks, cant wait to see it 4 real! :run: pictures doesn't really do it, to many details to see in a photo.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2010, 09:39 AM~16848267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 04:53 PM~16842582
> *too bad the guy sold it. it would be still killin em
> *


 :yes: 
TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 11 2010, 12:10 AM~16856277
> *:yes:
> TTT
> *


goddamn, does everyone have to rub it in???


----------



## hotstuff5964

yes


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 9 2010, 11:16 PM~16845845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE......


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 11 2010, 01:45 AM~16857386
> *yes
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 9 2010, 09:05 PM~16843396
> *:wow: anypics
> *


     

backyard boogie at its finest....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2010, 05:26 PM~16864072
> *
> 
> backyard boogie at its finest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS NICE...............


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2010, 09:39 AM~16848267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats at the kandy shop


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2010, 12:16 AM~16845845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this paint job and body work is worth.......................................































 thanks again john ttt for the candy shop


----------



## kiki

:run:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 15 2010, 01:25 PM~16897033
> *:run:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pedal scrapers :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16912502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedal scrapers :0
> *


box looks a bit small  
everything all in one box??? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:15 PM~16912560
> *box looks a bit small
> everything all in one box??? :biggrin:
> *


its gonna take you 2 hours to unwrap that frame bro. trust me box is twice the size of the frame. there is another box that goes on top of it to


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

I know you got this bro, I trust, was just clowin' :twak: :biggrin: 

next you lay down some paint on this, for my lil girl.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16912502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedal scrapers :0
> *



Hey John, put the other one night crawler) in there too if it fits :0 :roflmao:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2010, 10:02 PM~16912398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ..THATS VERY PRETTY.....


----------



## Money Mike

What up Senor Twittyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## kiki

WAT UP HOMIE...................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 17 2010, 07:13 PM~16921082
> *What up Senor Twittyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


still bustin 18 hr days for dallas :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2010, 11:42 PM~16923043
> *still bustin 18 hr days for dallas :0
> *


 Damn bRO! Them there is truck driver hours!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2010, 09:42 PM~16923043
> *still bustin 18 hr days for dallas :0
> *


WHEN YOU LEAVING TO DALLAS HOMIE???????? :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 18 2010, 07:24 PM~16931400
> *WHEN YOU LEAVING TO DALLAS HOMIE???????? :cheesy:
> *


sat afternoon


----------



## Sr.Castro

damn homie we not going to make it this time good luck 2 all


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2010, 07:07 AM~16912470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope you enjoy your new toy. Pleasure doing business with ya. Oh and NO you cannot keep Lunch Money's steering wheel :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2010, 12:06 AM~16934402
> *Hope you enjoy your new toy.  Pleasure doing business with ya.  Oh and NO you cannot keep Lunch Money's steering wheel :nono:
> *


keeping the whole thing :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 08:17 AM~16935180
> *keeping the whole thing  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 78mc

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16941786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## juangotti




----------



## Money Mike

Lookin good!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2010, 08:38 PM~16941786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Money Mike

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

*OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH*

You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro



















thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0 :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.

step 1:getting the parts out the box hno: 










step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat: :run: 



















step 3: unwrapping the frame: :boink: 



















and Finally out comes, Blue Crush: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 04:58 PM~16975107
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good luck with it looks good


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

thanks bro


----------



## bike

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2010, 09:21 PM~16912646
> *I know you got this bro, I trust, was just clowin'  :twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> next you lay down some paint on this, for my lil girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I used to sell those at my weekend job im going to fix one up for my sisters son his birthday is comming up im going to put some neons and strobe light and maybe a better paint job


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 01:58 PM~16975107
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i had to wrap it in toilet paper to get there safe then thats what has to be done :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Man_520

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 01:58 PM~16975107
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2010, 05:04 PM~16975760
> *if i had to wrap it in toilet paper to get there safe then thats what has to be done :biggrin:
> *


Hell to the yea bro, thanks again, get that d. board ready, I'll be hittin you up shortly for it :biggrin: 
TTMFT


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 03:58 PM~16975107
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have been around that bike and when you put it together that is going to be one bad azz bike . i hope you are going to get some custom parts for it chinas wouldnt do that any justice . good luck with the build.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16978797
> *i have been around that bike and when you put it together that is going to be one bad azz bike . i hope you are going to get some custom parts for it chinas wouldnt do that any justice . good luck with the build.
> *


danny just deez cads, all faced up its gonna be bro!!!!! no china at all only china touching that bike is gonna be the tools that put it together (made in china) :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

Now that is one heck of a creation, maybe one day i can afford me one like that. Top notch work John. :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u

TTMFT NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Mar 25 2010, 07:57 AM~16995732
> *TTMFT NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Any sneak peeks at Lunch Money??? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17001684
> *Any sneak peeks at Lunch Money??? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 06:14 PM~17001716
> *X2
> *


haha.. and TonyO should be in here to say hell no in 5..4..3..2.. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 25 2010, 08:18 PM~17001750
> *haha.. and TonyO should be in here to say hell no in 5..4..3..2..  :biggrin:
> *


X2 TO THAT ONE TOO BRO


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 01:58 PM~16975107
> *OOOOOHHH BOY: It's here, BLUE CRUSH
> 
> You are the man John T., You packed that frame super good, got the package today, thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the curtains, towels and bed sheets too, that you used to wrap it with!!!! I can give my pad a home makeover too, Just hope the bed sheets arent used :0  :roflmao: for real, it took me an hour to unwrap it.
> 
> step 1:getting the parts out the box  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 2: unwrapping the fender and seat:  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> step 3: unwrapping the frame:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Finally out comes, Blue Crush:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•. Omg that was intense, the suspense and everything.. :0 ..But that is a beautiful peice of worrkk.. :wow: ..cant wait to see more :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17002143
> *•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•. Omg that was intense, the suspense and everything.. :0 ..But that is a beautiful peice of worrkk.. :wow: ..cant wait to see more :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR SA ROLLERZ!!!!!! MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 25 2010, 06:11 PM~17001684
> *Any sneak peeks at Lunch Money??? :biggrin:
> *


no cuz i havent sstarted the remix yet :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17003843
> *no cuz i havent sstarted the remix yet :0
> *


Serio?? Haha.. cool ill just wait to see it in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17003843
> *no cuz i havent sstarted the remix yet :0
> *


WAT IT DEW JOHN :wave: NICE WORK YOURE THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 29 2010, 06:33 AM~17031322
> *WAT IT DEW JOHN  :wave: NICE WORK YOURE THE MAN :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Damn don't be in here trying to get sneaky spy pics. John is under strict orders not to show anything until its unveiling :buttkick: to those askin for spy pics of lunch money. :nono:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2010, 06:34 PM~17037324
> *Damn don't be in here trying to get sneaky spy pics.  John is under strict orders not to show anything until its unveiling  :buttkick: to those askin for spy pics of lunch money. :nono:
> *


  :biggrin: :420:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 30 2010, 04:55 AM~17037537
> *  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


where those designs at mayne?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2010, 06:34 PM~17037324
> *Damn don't be in here trying to get sneaky spy pics.  John is under strict orders not to show anything until its unveiling  :buttkick: to those askin for spy pics of lunch money. :nono:
> *


nikka i dont take order from anyone. if i wanna post pics i will. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17039280
> *nikka i dont take order from anyone. if i wanna post pics i will.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the sneak peaks john.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 09:05 PM~17039299
> *thanks for the sneak peaks john.......
> *


haha, please dont get tomy o riled up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17039374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:13 PM~17039401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 gave me some ideas for my trailer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, show-bound, bbaker78634

my ****** :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, JUSTDEEZ, PedaLScraperZ, 26jd, bbaker78634

more of my ****** :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, PedaLScraperZ, BASH3R, $Rollin Rich$ 82, JUSTDEEZ, 26jd, bbaker78634

even more


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new pic :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:25 PM~17039557
> *SA ROLLERZ, PedaLScraperZ, BASH3R, $Rollin Rich$ 82, JUSTDEEZ, 26jd, bbaker78634
> 
> even more
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17039557
> *SA ROLLERZ, PedaLScraperZ, BASH3R, $Rollin Rich$ 82, JUSTDEEZ, 26jd, bbaker78634
> 
> even more
> *


WHERES ME IM ONE OF YOUR TOP FANS JOHN LOL :biggrin: THIS GUY IS :loco: SMASHING IDEAS LEFT AND RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 30 2010, 07:05 AM~17042320
> *WHERES ME IM ONE OF YOUR TOP FANS JOHN LOL  :biggrin: THIS GUY IS  :loco: SMASHING IDEAS LEFT AND RIGHT  :thumbsup:
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Mar 30 2010, 09:05 AM~17042320
> *WHERES ME IM ONE OF YOUR TOP FANS JOHN LOL  :biggrin: THIS GUY IS  :loco: SMASHING IDEAS LEFT AND RIGHT  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: What up MY NIKKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike

Oh and next time you are in the ftw area............ you should stp by and see the 64 so we can begin planning on the particulars :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 08:15 PM~17039424
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow: thats a bass ass bike!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17039532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey does that tube bender work good? the orange one in the back ground?


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 29 2010, 07:34 PM~17037324
> *Damn don't be in here trying to get sneaky spy pics.  John is under strict orders not to show anything until its unveiling  :buttkick: to those askin for spy pics of lunch money. :nono:
> *


 :0 


I SAW IT IN DALLAS......BUT IT WAS KINDA SNOWY THAT DAY..LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

bump


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 29 2010, 08:34 PM~17037324-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn don't be in here trying to get sneaky spy pics.  John is under strict orders not to show anything until its unveiling  :buttkick: to those askin for spy pics of lunch money. :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17039280
> *nikka i dont take order from anyone. if i wanna post pics i will.  :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17039299
> *thanks for the sneak peaks john.......
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 05:24 PM~17078586
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 31 2010, 04:59 PM~17058474
> *hey does that tube bender work good? the orange one in the back ground?
> *


yes sir


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, resname93

what up bROtha


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2010, 07:47 AM~17084237
> *SA ROLLERZ, resname93
> 
> what up bROtha
> *


shit just stopping by to see your magic. cant wait to see your magic on the ride.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17039424
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 3 2010, 09:39 AM~17084870
> *shit just stopping by to see your magic. cant wait to see your magic on the ride.
> *


gonna be a heterz nightmare :0


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2010, 10:06 AM~17085021
> *gonna be a heterz nightmare :0
> *


 :biggrin: and if anyone can do that, i know its you bRO. i have no worries.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2010, 05:27 AM~17084027
> *yes sir
> *


what brand is it?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 3 2010, 12:11 PM~17085040
> *:biggrin: and if anyone can do that, i know its you bRO. i have no worries.
> *


very truebro, John is a very talented man, his style and artwork is not to be fucked with.
top notch shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
speakiing of, John after my wife seen blue crush, now she wants a 20" pixie and your the man I'ma be calling when that time comes bro :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 3 2010, 12:13 PM~17085652
> *very truebro, John is a very talented man, his style and artwork is not to be fucked with.
> top notch shit :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> speakiing of, John after my wife seen blue crush, now she wants a 20" pixie and your the man I'ma be calling when that time comes bro :0
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 3 2010, 12:11 PM~17085040
> *:biggrin: and if anyone can do that, i know its you bRO. i have no worries.
> *



Sup Julian! I hear your car is at KSK. Gonna be off the chain bRO!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro

SIZE=14]HAPP<span style='colorrange'>Y<span style='color:yellow'> E<span style='color:gray'>A<span style='color:green'>S<span style='color:blue'>T<span style='color:red'>E<span style='colorurple'>R</span></span></span></span></span></span></span>[/SIZE]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 4 2010, 06:33 AM~17090934
> *SIZE=14]HAPP<span style='colorrange'>Y<span style='color:yellow'> E<span style='color:gray'>A<span style='color:green'>S<span style='color:blue'>T<span style='color:red'>E<span style='colorurple'>R</span></span></span></span></span></span></span>[/SIZE]
> *


u 2


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17088983
> *Sup Julian! I hear your car is at KSK. Gonna be off the chain bRO!
> *


yea trying to catch up with everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 5 2010, 09:34 AM~17099075
> *yea trying to catch up with everyone.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol u fixin to pass a lot of people up in the process!


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 5 2010, 08:43 AM~17099471
> *Lol u fixin to pass a lot of people up in the process!
> *


:roflmao: john is making it happen, so i guess i can shine like yall


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 16 2010, 07:50 PM~16911291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:buttkick: :nono: :barf:  :loco: :sprint: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

what up bro


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 5 2010, 11:15 AM~17099762
> *:roflmao: john is making it happen, so i guess i can shine like yall
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## FPEREZII

What's good Roller!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 11 2010, 03:37 PM~17161040
> *What's good Roller!
> *


chillin. enjoying the day off :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2010, 06:49 PM~17161494
> *chillin. enjoying the day off :biggrin:
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didnt know you knew what those were!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang

ALL THIS COLORS BRO IF U START WORKING ON IT SEND ME PICS OF THE MOLDS


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Apr 13 2010, 03:01 PM~17179896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride homie!


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 13 2010, 05:36 PM~17181465
> *Nice ride homie!
> *


Not sure, but dont think its his, looks like hes trying to show john some colors....if it is his.....Nice ride homie!



for sale????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Apr 13 2010, 02:03 PM~17179914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JuicyJ




----------



## TonyO

I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor. He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts. 

Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.

Welcome to team TNT bROther.


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Apr 13 2010, 01:03 PM~17179914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 12:55 AM~17187309
> *I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor.  He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts.
> 
> Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.
> 
> Welcome to team TNT bROther.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 02:55 AM~17187309
> *I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor.  He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts.
> 
> Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.
> 
> Welcome to team TNT bROther.
> *


  John. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2010, 12:55 AM~17187309
> *I want to welcome SA ROLLERZ to team TNT as my newest TX Distributor.  He will be selling pre made custom one-off design pedals and other parts.
> 
> Custom orders are always welcome however the turnaround time depends on the order.
> 
> Welcome to team TNT bROther.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hit me up for all your customz needs


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 PM~17184328
> *Not sure, but dont think its his, looks like hes trying to show john some colors....if it is his.....Nice ride homie!
> for sale????
> *


If its for sale I would love to own it, I believe I have a color picked for the 64.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

new jobs coming soon


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2010, 07:16 PM~17206408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new jobs coming soon
> *


look at that broke ass regal cant even afford wheel chips for the knock offs. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

maybe we can get him some for the new edition :0


----------



## Money Mike

Good morning !!!!!


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2010, 05:48 AM~17210308
> *maybe we can get him some for the new edition :0
> *


let me know what you got in mind bRO :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 16 2010, 06:15 AM~17210433
> *Good morning !!!!!
> *


good morning rps :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

wassup mah ******.............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 16 2010, 10:32 AM~17212337
> *wassup mah ******.............
> *


whats up. damn rain killin work schedule


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2010, 12:49 PM~17212470
> *whats up. damn rain killin work schedule
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 06:55 PM~17223218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 07:54 PM~17223205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lettering looks bad as John


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 06:05 PM~17223321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THISS..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 17 2010, 06:14 PM~17223402
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THISS..
> *


just painted fenders?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2010, 06:11 PM~17223374
> *lettering looks bad as John
> *


thankx lamark


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 06:17 PM~17223426
> *just painted fenders?
> *


yes sir with patterns


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 08:18 PM~17223428
> *thankx lamark
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 17 2010, 06:19 PM~17223439
> *yes sir with patterns
> *


250


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Heres the finish product John with the 26""


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

Here one with 24''


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

looks good with new rims :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

yeah i like it a alot better seems like every car around here has blades or wants to get swangers but n wayz, any look with that fleetwood, or u at the victoria show?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

fleetwood was sold


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2010, 11:15 AM~17227156
> *looks good with new rims :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Apr 18 2010, 11:11 AM~17227900
> *x2
> *


thanks homeboy


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2010, 10:04 AM~17227460
> *fleetwood was sold
> *


i will tell him any suggestions on were to find that part?


----------



## juangotti

whats up jon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave: john, should have blue crush's wheels done this week bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 06:37 PM~17230589
> *:wave: john, should have blue crush's wheels done this week bro  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Money Mike

What up jon! I need to call u later. Gotta make some moves :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 19 2010, 01:12 AM~17233832
> *What up jon! I need to call u later. Gotta make some moves :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 05:03 PM~17223287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S BAD ASS


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PurpleLicious

Im getting there johny!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17242095
> *Im getting there johny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 17 2010, 07:54 PM~17223205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS AGAIN JOHN!! I REALLY LIKE IT!!


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2010, 06:46 AM~17245553
> *lookin good
> *


only need to finish the bondo work on the frame. And I'll ship it to you.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2010, 08:25 PM~17241022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bike has come a long way and is UNBEATABLE. :0 :0 :0 I SAID IT!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2010, 11:17 AM~17247976
> *This bike has come a long way and is UNBEATABLE. :0  :0  :0  I SAID IT!
> *


nothing is unbeatable.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

How much does a paint job run for a bike and fenders?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 20 2010, 01:55 PM~17249453
> *How much does a paint job run for a bike and fenders?
> *


depends how far you wanna go?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 19 2010, 08:25 PM~17241022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


John that sucker is BADDDDD bro cant wait to see the photo shoot pics in lastlaff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 03:11 PM~17250145
> *John that sucker is BADDDDD bro cant wait to see the photo shoot pics in lastlaff
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2010, 11:50 PM~17249396
> *nothing is unbeatable.
> *


tru dat not if your pockets are deep enough


----------



## Money Mike

Pics look good jon! 



Did the upholstery guy have any material left over?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0 
HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................





































TTMFT- KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ: 210.440.5463


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

wow looks good


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:17 PM~17259640
> *SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0
> HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT- KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ: 210.440.5463
> *


parts sent!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 04:05 PM~17260787
> *parts sent!
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 02:05 PM~17260787
> *parts sent!
> *


oh snapolee :0


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2010, 02:34 PM~17261096
> *oh snapolee :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Apr 23 2010, 06:48 AM~17278847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin dope homie :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17283241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2010, 12:55 PM~17281217
> *lookin dope homie :biggrin:
> *



you did a great job on it!

mine is next,, worked on the bondo of the frame today


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17283241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17283241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## J-KAT

> SO IT WAS A NICE DAY TODAY AND I BROKE OUT BLUE CRUSH FOR A NICE WAX AND SHINE: THE PAINT IS NOW JUST AS SPARKLING AS THE CHROME DTWIST CUPS :0
> HERE WE GO PLAYAS........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT- KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ: 210.440.5463
> [/quot
> 
> 
> oh shnit thats fukin badd !! :wow:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2010, 04:07 PM~17283241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking tight as hell. :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 25 2010, 10:36 AM~17295272
> *fucking tight as hell. :wow:
> *


gonna start taping tomorrow :0


----------



## BOSSHAWG

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17283241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD ASS BRO!!!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:  :nicoderm: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Money Mike

Sup John! Danny and I installed those speakers this past weekend. Lookin and soundin good.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 06:47 PM~17310477
> *Sup John!  Danny and I installed those speakers this past weekend. Lookin and soundin good.
> *


about damn time :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2010, 09:30 PM~17311035
> *about damn time :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I no right. I also need 3 & 3 yards of the suede and 4 of the vinyl. let me know.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 08:19 PM~17311861
> *LOL! I no right. I also need 3 & 3 yards of the suede and 4 of the vinyl.  let me know.
> *


call me tomorrow


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17311992
> *call me tomorrow
> *


okie dokie.


----------



## D~LowLady~E

*
T.T.T* :wave:


----------



## juangotti

Whats up bRO? LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:55 AM~17327263
> *Whats up bRO? LOL
> *


chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 02:55 AM~17327263
> *Whats up bRO? LOL
> *


So when you gonna be RO? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 06:43 AM~17338675
> *So when you gonna be RO? :biggrin:
> *


Only reason I would join is so I could kick tonyO's ass.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 10:17 AM~17339623
> *Only reason I would join is so I could kick tonyO's ass.
> *



Kool ill let u no when the next meeting is :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 10:17 AM~17339623
> *Only reason I would join is so I could kick tonyO's ass.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 08:17 AM~17339623
> *Only reason I would join is so I could kick tonyO's ass.
> *


if you join you cant do that.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2010, 04:10 PM~17342871
> *if you join you cant do that.
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964

Tony would totally wipe the floor with you anyways.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 29 2010, 06:25 PM~17344127
> *Tony would totally wipe the floor with you anyways.
> *


Its true.


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

We will be c'n yall 2morrow!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SLOLOW

sup jon ur old friend Roy :wave: :wave: just been bz at worl


----------



## cone_weezy

hotstuff wats up homie how my display looking


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 4 2010, 06:08 PM~17389947
> *hotstuff wats up homie how my display looking
> *


Wrong topic homie :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

lol i know couldnt find urs so this is the closest topic i found i knew u would look on this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 4 2010, 04:25 PM~17390092
> *lol i know couldnt find urs so this is the closest topic i found  i knew u would look on this
> *


gonna have to charge you a fee :0


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17398879
> *gonna have to charge you a fee :0
> *


i will send you an i.o.u. on a peice of paper n mail it to you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 5 2010, 10:38 AM~17399020
> *i will send you an i.o.u. on a peice of paper n mail it to you
> *


this is texas not california lil homie


----------



## lesstime

whats up main


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2010, 11:49 AM~17399594
> *this is texas not california lil homie
> *


o really hmmm didnt know that so then i asume u got plently of those iou from them i guess thats not cool texas boys pay cash


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 5 2010, 12:39 PM~17400017
> *o really hmmm didnt know that so then i asume u got plently of those iou from them i guess thats not cool texas boys pay cash
> *


texas boyz = cash money :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2010, 05:56 PM~17401909
> *texas boyz = cash money :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: so do PA/PedaL ScraperZ, Kandy shop can vouch 4 that :biggrin: 
john soon i'll be sending those wheels they taking longer than expected to be made bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 5 2010, 04:04 PM~17401968
> *:biggrin: so do PA/PedaL ScraperZ, Kandy shop can vouch 4 that:biggrin:
> john soon i'll be sending those wheels they taking longer than expected to be made bro
> *


ill be here whenever they get finished :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

WAT IT DEW JOHN :wave: ARE YOU STILL GOLD PLATING?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 6 2010, 12:52 PM~17410435
> *WAT IT DEW JOHN :wave: ARE YOU STILL GOLD PLATING?
> *


yes sir


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2010, 03:58 PM~17411851
> *yes sir
> *


KOOL ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET THE PARTS


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: What;s good bRO.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 6 2010, 07:25 PM~17413562
> *:wave: What;s good bRO.
> *


just gettin home from shop. had a special pick up tonight :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E

THANKS SA!...


----------



## juangotti

What up Jon!


----------



## juangotti




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@May 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17415627
> *THANKS SA!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

What's up john


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike

Wassup Jon! How's things on ur end?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 9 2010, 09:03 PM~17438618
> *Wassup Jon! How's things on ur end?
> *


all good here


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2010, 07:55 AM~17441142
> *all good here
> *



que bueno que bueno!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

whats up bro notting here but a shit load of rain!!!!! so whats going on at tha candyshop>hey bro did u get the invitation for the may 28 it on a friday bro well later bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@May 15 2010, 09:23 PM~17501926
> *whats up bro notting here but a shit load of rain!!!!! so whats going on at tha candyshop>hey bro did u get the invitation for the may 28 it on a friday bro well later bro
> :thumbsup:
> *


didnt get it yet. ill let you know when we do.


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2010, 10:57 PM~17501713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2010, 08:52 PM~17501684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wazzup john how are things at kandyshop?over here it raining like a bitch


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 17 2010, 04:51 PM~17518963
> *wazzup john how are things at kandyshop?over here it raining like a bitch
> *


how did you do in oklahoma?


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 17 2010, 04:57 PM~17519026
> *how did you do in oklahoma?
> *



boy win best of show


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 05:08 PM~17531757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bbaker78634

2 Members: bbaker78634, $Money Mike$ :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 07:08 PM~17531757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goddamn fool, how many messicans you get in a monte?


hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@May 18 2010, 08:32 PM~17532692
> *2 Members: bbaker78634, $Money Mike$ :wave:
> *



Wassup bRO!!! How's things goin?!


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 18 2010, 10:39 PM~17534419
> *goddamn fool, how many messicans you get in a monte?
> hahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



More than the eye can seeeeeee!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 18 2010, 08:39 PM~17534419
> *goddamn fool, how many messicans you get in a monte?
> hahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## KABEL




----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2010, 10:57 PM~17501713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SICK JON LOOK N GOOD SOON I WILL COME OUT OF HIDE N WITH A NEW LOOK FRM THE KANDY SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2010, 05:57 AM~17537987
> *haha
> *



sup john how u and da fam doin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@May 23 2010, 10:24 PM~17582664
> *sup john how u and da fam doin
> *


we are good. just enjoying life :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

the way it should be


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 06:16 AM~17584708
> *the way it should be
> *


----------



## juangotti

Whats up Homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 02:49 PM~17588768
> *Whats up Homie
> *


working on some new projects :0


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 24 2010, 07:02 PM~17590218
> *working on some new projects :0
> *


thats whats up!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

what up john, got the wheels today for blue crush, gonna be calling you sometime this week to coordinate for the paint :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 25 2010, 08:02 AM~17597207
> *what up john, got the wheels today for blue crush, gonna be calling you sometime this week to coordinate for the paint :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike

The drawing will be held at our fajita plate sale that we are having on June 12th at the O'Rielly's on the corner of Berry and Hemphill in Ft. Worth. The tickets for the raffle are $10 for 1 and 3 for $20. Plate sale tickets are $3.00 prior to June 12th and $5.00 on the day of. Come out and support the youth of tomorrow. If you are unable to make it to Ft Worth to purchase the tickets please call me at 940-727-1730 and I can make arrangements to get the tickets to you. Good luck to everyone and THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 25 2010, 07:04 PM~17603259
> *The drawing will be held at our fajita plate sale that we are having on June 12th at the O'Rielly's on the corner of Berry and Hemphill in Ft. Worth. The tickets for the raffle are $10 for 1 and 3 for $20. Plate sale tickets are $3.00 prior to June 12th and $5.00 on the day of. Come out and support the youth of tomorrow. If you are unable to make it to Ft Worth to purchase the tickets please call me at 940-727-1730  and I can make arrangements to get the tickets to you. Good luck to everyone and THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 3 2010, 08:35 AM~17684149
> *:0
> *


oh what?


----------



## noe_from_texas

just post whoring brother :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: How is everything bRO?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

WHATS GOING ON JOHN, HOWS THINGS GOING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Jun 3 2010, 12:32 PM~17686106-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: How is everything bRO?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17686655
> *WHATS GOING ON JOHN, HOWS THINGS GOING
> *


chillin workin on cars :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2010, 04:24 PM~17688030
> *
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

little bit closer :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 14 2010, 09:39 PM~17787075
> *little bit closer :0
> *


thought i was going to see it at the show........d-toxxx that is


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 14 2010, 07:42 PM~17787110
> *thought i was going to see it at the show........d-toxxx that is
> *


haha so did alot of people. alot of fans showed up just to see it. it will be out for the start of next years tour :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 14 2010, 07:42 PM~17787110
> *thought i was going to see it at the show........d-toxxx that is
> *


locked in trailer right now. going back to atx. look out on i 35 :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 20 2010, 04:13 AM~17834472
> *locked in trailer right now. going back to atx. look out on i 35 :0
> *


PM sent


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

whats up bro, just got home yesterday, got alot of catching up to do and the wheels are on the top of my to do list, so I will give you a holla real soon


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

happy fathers day john


----------



## FPEREZII

Happy fathers day bRO.


----------



## D~LowLady~E

HAPPY BELATED FATHERS DAY TO ALL ... :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx everyone :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SA ROLLERZ working on new PedaL ScraperZ ishhh for Blue Crush!!!
we gonna tear sh*t up 'Kandy Shop' style


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 21 2010, 05:19 PM~17848339
> *SA ROLLERZ working on new PedaL ScraperZ ishhh for Blue Crush!!!
> we gonna tear sh*t up 'Kandy Shop' style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like we always do about this time :0


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ

:wave: What's good bRO.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 21 2010, 05:49 PM~17848597
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
> 
> :wave: What's good bRO.
> *


on to the next one


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2010, 06:47 PM~17849185
> *on to the next one
> *


Well that's good. Some extra pocket change. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 22 2010, 02:50 PM~17857201
> *Well that's good. Some extra pocket change. :thumbsup:
> *


haha i guess :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## KABEL




----------



## Sr.Castro

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:27 PM~17860933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 08:27 PM~17860933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i wonder what this part goes to???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

the wheels went out today with the seat in one box and the money order went out in a envelope two separate packages bro, both suppose to be to your door next Wednesday!


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 05:44 PM~17869407
> *the wheels went out today with the seat in one box and the money order went out in a envelope two separate packages bro, both suppose to be to your door next Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


calm down there sport dont get your panties wet just yet save that for the outcome when the wheels are finish


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 23 2010, 08:38 PM~17869891
> *calm down there sport dont get your panties wet just yet save that for the outcome  when the wheels are finish
> *


yo weezy your the smiley and im the cheeks ahahaha lol (no ****)


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:46 PM~17869979
> *yo weezy your the smiley and im the cheeks ahahaha lol (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u been watching to much animation porn sicko!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ahahahahaha you foul son ahahahaha yo pm me!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jun 23 2010, 05:37 PM~17869354
> *i wonder what this part goes to???
> *


a 76 regal :0


----------



## cone_weezy

looks like an air filter cover


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 23 2010, 08:23 PM~17871072
> *looks like an air filter cover
> *


we cant sneak anything past you homie :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:27 PM~17871116
> *we cant sneak anything past you homie :biggrin:
> *


nope lol..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cone_weezy

heard stories about this frame hahah


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cone_weezy

you do sum clean ass paint job john wish i could have went to you from the beganin lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## ljlow82

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 10:27 PM~17871116
> *we cant sneak anything past you homie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cone_weezy

how my seat looking hotstuff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 23 2010, 08:47 PM~17871391
> *how my seat looking hotstuff
> *


i saw it :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 23 2010, 08:45 PM~17871362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:49 PM~17871414
> *i saw it :0
> *


lol..... :thumbsup: post it i want to see it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 23 2010, 08:52 PM~17871452
> *lol.....  :thumbsup: post it i want to see it
> *


na you got to wait. sound familiar? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17871461
> *na you got to wait.  sound familiar? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17871461
> *na you got to wait.  sound familiar? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yup sure does


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ON ITS WAY BRO!!!

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 06/30/2010
Tracking Number:
1ZY3073X0323022734 
Status:
In Transit - On Time
Scheduled Delivery Date:
06/30/2010
Shipped To:
CIBOLO, TX, US 
Shipped/Billed On:
06/23/2010
Type:
Package
Service:
GROUND
Weight:
25.40 Lbs


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17871425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jun 24 2010, 05:28 PM~17878903
> *nice homie  :biggrin:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 08:46 PM~17871372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hmmmmm.... is this gonna be a " Money Green" color ????????  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 24 2010, 07:29 PM~17879838
> *Hmmmmm.... is this gonna be a " Money Green" color ????????  :biggrin:
> *


haha no look at it closer


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Its white now


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 07:46 PM~17871372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Professor X?

or whats it called now...ghost bike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17881739
> *Professor X?
> 
> or whats it called now...ghost bike?
> *


----------



## bbaker78634

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 25 2010, 05:07 PM~17888298
> *:wave:
> *


get to work :0


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 10:46 PM~17871372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 25 2010, 06:26 AM~17883982
> *
> *


Are you redoing it for dzine, or is that from when you made it the first time?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:0


> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 26 2010, 11:11 AM~17892866
> *Are you redoing it for dzine, or is that from when you made it the first time?
> *


----------



## juangotti

WUSABEE JOHN!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

chillin in htown for the miss teen usa pagent. my daughters in it to win it :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2010, 01:36 PM~17893872
> *:0
> *


gotcha!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17893932
> *chillin in htown for the miss teen usa pagent. my daughters in it to win it :biggrin:
> *


good luck to your daughter john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2010, 03:11 PM~17894044
> *good luck to your daughter john
> *


thankx ill tell her


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17893932
> *chillin in htown for the miss teen usa pagent. my daughters in it to win it :biggrin:
> *


wtf? you coulda told someone. what part of town?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

hilton hotel on 45 and beltway northside i think. it is a little dark over here lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2010, 05:48 PM~17894222
> *hilton hotel on 45 and beltway  northside i think. it is a little dark over here lol
> *


yup. youre in greenspoint. where i was born. and dark is right, think thats why i talk a little funny. hahahaha. yall leaving tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17893932
> *chillin in htown for the miss teen usa pagent. my daughters in it to win it :biggrin:
> *


already good luck to her mr twitty


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 26 2010, 03:59 PM~17894279
> *yup.  youre in greenspoint.  where i was born.  and dark is right, think thats why i talk a little funny.  hahahaha.  yall leaving tonight or tomorrow?
> *


ill be here till monday night


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17895458
> *ill be here till monday night
> *


man, im at the bar right up the street. 45 & 1960. like 4 exits north from you.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 26 2010, 08:34 PM~17895605
> *man, im at the bar right up the street.  45 & 1960.  like 4 exits north from you.
> *


im at the marriot at 45 and 1960 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

Dammit man. You right across the street. I'm at Houston's, across 1960 from hooters.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17896467
> *Dammit man.  You right across the street. I'm at Houston's, across 1960 from hooters.
> *


well hit me up if you are out this way tonight. ill be at the hilton greenpoint all day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 25 2010, 05:07 PM~17888298
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: WHATS UP JON .............


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 10:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *


nice bro, good to here you enjoyed the time


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 08:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *


:thumbsup: Hope it was a good trip bRO.


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *



Thats a beautiful picture SA.


I hope it went well for Cecili


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 08:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *


This is a GREAT PICTURE!!! Can't wait to hear how everything went.


----------



## 94stang

hey bro this color on the bumper


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

thankx to everyone who had a part in my daughters weekend at the pagent. it was a great experience for me to be there for her.


----------



## kiki

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## resname93

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 1 2010, 07:29 PM~17940314
> *:wave:
> *


i feel a regal coming soon to central texas :0


----------



## bbaker78634

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 10:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *



i had to look 2x to make sure that was you :biggrin: . congrat to all of yall i know yall put alot into making it happen. i am glad she did well after all the work she put into it too.


----------



## 94stang

whats up john? notting but rain and more rain whats cracking today!  notting but work!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jul 2 2010, 04:03 PM~17947924
> *whats up john? notting but rain and more rain whats cracking today!    notting but work!!!!
> *


same weather here bRO. just taping up a lincoln today so we can get your h2 in here asap :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang

get ready for this one!!!!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 06:18 PM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *


Congrats brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 08:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *



congrats sir you have every reason to be proud. I've spoken to your daughter. she's a very smart and talented young lady. my family and i are cheering for her. again sir congratulations


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 10:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *



Congrats bRO! Cant wait to hear about the trip. Hope all went well. With parents like you guys how can she not succeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 3 2010, 12:57 PM~17953408
> *Congrats bRO! Cant wait to hear about the trip. Hope all went well. With parents like you guys how can she not succeed.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Do you have any 12" parts by chance John?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 3 2010, 03:12 PM~17954014
> *Do you have any 12" parts by chance John?
> *


ive got a seat and rims


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 03:15 PM~17954033
> *ive got a seat and rims
> *


Original?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 3 2010, 03:21 PM~17954060
> *Original?
> *


no hotstuff seat and niccos custom spoked wheels. rechromed hubs


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 03:54 PM~17954239
> *no hotstuff seat and niccos custom spoked wheels. rechromed hubs
> *


Can you pm me pics and price, I don't remember the wheels. Thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 05:15 PM~17954033
> *ive got a seat and rims
> *


:uh: you got my seat and wheels too! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 3 2010, 11:34 PM~17956544
> *:uh: you got my seat and wheels too!  :biggrin:
> *


urs were primered for the second time today :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 4 2010, 01:37 AM~17956556
> *urs were primered for the second time today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634

Whats good bRO? :wave:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 04:13 PM~17954344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 29 2010, 08:18 AM~17915598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am soooooo proud of my daughter cecili. this weekend she has made me the proudest dad in the world. ill post some more pics of this weekend when i get back to san antonio. thank you to all the sponsors.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17954344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 04:13 PM~17954340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS LOOKING NICE HOMIE...............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## hotstuff5964

:0


You put on a new roof or what  I could swear I saw a big ass hole in the roof the last time you posted pics :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 5 2010, 03:06 PM~17965592
> *:0
> You put on a new roof or what  I could swear I saw a big ass hole in the roof the last time you posted pics :dunno:
> *


yes sir. new skin and new moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mr. John T. Hows Blue crush's wheels any progress???
PM me pics bro throughout the paint progress for my build up collage i got going.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 5 2010, 09:39 PM~17969211
> *Mr. John T. Hows Blue crush's wheels any progress???
> post pics bro throughout the paint progress for my build up collage i got going.
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 5 2010, 11:41 PM~17969232
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: yea fixed i misspelled collage


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17965384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My niccuh!!!!!!!!!! nice job bRO. That thing is lookin hella nice


----------



## kiki

TTT


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 5 2010, 10:58 PM~17970066
> *My niccuh!!!!!!!!!! nice job bRO. That thing is lookin hella nice
> *


WHATS UP bRO? HOW ARE THINGS GOING?


----------



## kiki

NICE......................


----------



## 94stang

this one bro


----------



## 94stang

magenta color but i dont know the base color


----------



## kiki

TTT..........


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## kiki

:boink:


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17954340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U R JUST PLANE SICK JON CANT WAIT TO U FINISH MY CAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

:boink:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TTMFT for the Kandy Shop and Blue Crush's wheels!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18038991
> *TTMFT for the Kandy Shop and Blue Crush's wheels!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 9 2010, 07:36 PM~18006724
> *U R JUST PLANE SICK JON CANT WAIT TO U FINISH MY CAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Well when you bring your car out make sure you come with it.....We are missing you!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

How's it going John. :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 15 2010, 08:42 AM~18052547
> *How's it going John. :wave:
> *


working on a few new reveals for lrm dallas


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2010, 06:26 PM~18057248
> *working on a few new reveals for lrm dallas
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

BUMP TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18097846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow amazing, with all the work you bang out on the daily, how do you find time to eat-lol

that looks dope john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 20 2010, 08:44 PM~18097864
> *wow  amazing, with all the work you bang out on the daily, how do you find time to eat-lol
> 
> that looks dope john
> *


i dont. thats how i stay trim :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2010, 10:45 PM~18097873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooh, i know what this one is :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18097895
> *ooooh, i know what this one is :0
> *


i bet you its not what you think it is :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2010, 10:49 PM~18097916
> *i bet you its not what you think it is :0
> *


hmmmmmmm


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2010, 08:45 PM~18097873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Detoxx? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18104613
> *Detoxx?  :dunno:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2010, 06:41 AM~18097836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's how I want the Lexus painted next time I get it done :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2010, 08:07 PM~18106755
> *nope :biggrin:
> *


Looks good whatever it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 21 2010, 11:51 PM~18109235
> *Damn that's how I want the Lexus painted next time I get it done  :biggrin:
> *


i told you to send it out here :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

whats good bRO? i see you have once again. puppets ride looks hella tight.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mr. John T. let me know if you are shipping the wheels and seat out today and pm me a tracking number bro so i can follow it to my house, also when you ship it let me know the shipping fees and I'll get the m.o. out to you as soon as possible.

thanks again bro for another outstanding job.


next is the matching display board we talked about


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 02:43 PM~18124346
> *Mr. John T. let me know if you are shipping the wheels and seat out today and pm me a tracking number bro so i can follow it to my house, also when you ship it let me know the shipping fees and I'll get the m.o. out to you as soon as possible.
> 
> thanks again bro for another outstanding job.
> next is the matching display board we talked about
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 02:43 PM~18124346
> *Mr. John T. let me know if you are shipping the wheels and seat out today and pm me a tracking number bro so i can follow it to my house, also when you ship it let me know the shipping fees and I'll get the m.o. out to you as soon as possible.
> 
> thanks again bro for another outstanding job.
> next is the matching display board we talked about
> *


im gonna let them dry another day since they have multiple coats of clear :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 04:52 PM~18124425
> *im gonna let them dry another day since they have multiple coats of clear :biggrin:
> *


4 sure no sweat bro no rush on them. just let me know whenever they go out. sat, mon, tues, it dont matter brother. 
ohh and that trick you told me with the magnets its genius. it works perfectly, lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18124702
> *4 sure no sweat bro no rush on them. just let me know whenever they go out. sat, mon, tues, it dont matter brother.
> ohh and that trick you told me with the magnets its genius. it works perfectly, lol
> *


dam dont rush the man lol let him do his magic its not like u going to have that bike ready anytime soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 23 2010, 05:50 PM~18124981
> *dam dont rush the man lol let him do his magic  its not like u going to have that bike ready anytime soon
> *


uhhhh?????????????? read my post knucklehead i said "NO RUSH...... IT DONT MATTER"





















ahahahaha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 23 2010, 03:50 PM~18124981
> *dam dont rush the man lol let him do his magic  its not like u going to have that bike ready anytime soon
> *


hes not rushing me he just super excited to see more progress on his super dope bike build :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 06:38 PM~18125330
> *hes not rushing me he just super excited to see more progress on his super dope bike build :biggrin:
> *


hell yea i think you are to a little to see your artwork come to life


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 23 2010, 04:45 PM~18125375
> *hell yea i think you are to a little to see your artwork come to life
> *


always bro


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 04:38 PM~18125330
> *hes not rushing me he just super excited to see more progress on his super dope bike build :biggrin:
> *


shit i can tell... the whole lay it low community know he super excited :biggrin: he posted just about everything about that bike haha .... jus kidding frankie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 23 2010, 04:50 PM~18125427
> *shit i can tell... the whole lay it low  community  know he super excited  :biggrin:  he posted just about everything about that bike haha .... jus kidding frankie
> *


like you and your display and seat :0


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 05:24 PM~18125673
> *like you and your display and seat :0
> *


hmmm not really. i barely post anything lol the display it was just a piece of it not the whole thing


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 23 2010, 06:50 PM~18125427
> *shit i can tell... the whole lay it low  community  know he super excited  :biggrin:  he posted just about everything about that bike haha .... jus kidding frankie
> *


not everything theres alot that hasnt been seen to the public eye yet, just a select few of you guys.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 07:24 PM~18125673
> *like you and your display and seat :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 23 2010, 08:13 PM~18126694
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i need help with my interior build


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## lesstime

how you like the flake?? lay down good?? is it blingin


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 07:36 PM~18126854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 10:14 PM~18126697
> *i need help with my interior build
> *


Let's do it to it :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18126854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  .....



hno: ....LOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18126854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

see yall laterz. off to monday night raw in san antonio tx :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2010, 03:08 PM~18145098
> *see yall laterz. off to monday night raw in san antonio tx :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2010, 05:08 PM~18145098
> *see yall laterz. off to monday night raw in san antonio tx :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

When are Rollerz gonna get a tag team to go up against the Uso's? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jul 26 2010, 03:34 PM~18145281
> *When are Rollerz gonna get a tag team to go up against the Uso's?  :biggrin:
> *


never. we arent like that. we are a family not a gang :0


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2010, 03:08 PM~18145098
> *see yall laterz. off to monday night raw in san antonio tx :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Ballin out of control over there in SA Town !!!! :biggrin: Hope y'all had a good time bRO.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:43 PM~18159326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2010, 09:22 PM~18148200
> *never. we arent like that. we are a family not a gang :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII

TTT for Kandy Shop!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

can't wait to get those wheels John, thanks again bro

Your money order will be on its way for the shipping costs today bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 07:43 PM~18159326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anymore pics of this towncar?? :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 29 2010, 04:23 AM~18172132
> *Anymore pics of this towncar?? :wow:
> *


yea after sundays debut :0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:43 PM~18159326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMM TTT FOR JOHN :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## kiki

TTT FOR SA


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:43 PM~18159326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 08:36 PM~18126854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:boink:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Just got the package John, they're f-in sick perfect match.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 3 2010, 10:10 AM~18216156
> *Just got the package John, they're f-in sick perfect match.
> *


like we always do about this time :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2010, 08:07 AM~18243629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

lowrider expierience show today in mesquite tx
LUNCH MONEY
1st radical trike
best engraving
best use of accesories
best body mods
best of show trike

NIGHTCRAWLER
1st 20 inch semi
best murals

ONE LUV 
1st 12 inch radical
best of show bike

TEMPEST
1st 20 inch ful
best upolstery
best plating
2nd best of show

PLAYBOY
1st 24 inch bike

ANNA ROCHA
1st 16 inch bike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2010, 06:36 AM~18260578
> *lowrider expierience show today in mesquite tx
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best engraving
> best use of accesories
> best body mods
> best of show trike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st 20 inch semi
> best murals
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st 20 inch ful
> best plating
> 2nd best of show
> *


Hell yeah that's what I'm talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

any pic of the lunch money trike


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 9 2010, 06:59 AM~18260779
> *any pic of the lunch  money trike
> *


:no:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2010, 10:36 PM~18260578
> *lowrider expierience show today in mesquite tx
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best engraving
> best use of accesories
> best body mods
> best of show trike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st 20 inch semi
> best murals
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st 20 inch ful
> best plating
> 2nd best of show
> *




PICS PLEASe


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2010, 09:36 PM~18260578
> *lowrider expierience show today in mesquite tx
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best engraving
> best use of accesories
> best body mods
> best of show trike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st 20 inch semi
> best murals
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st 20 inch ful
> best plating
> best upholstery
> 2nd best of show
> 
> *



T.T.T KANDY SHOP....


----------



## brownlife212

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2010, 07:07 AM~18243629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much a frame like those cost without 3d


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: Congrats on the win bRO!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2010, 08:36 PM~18260578
> *lowrider expierience show today in mesquite tx
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best engraving
> best use of accesories
> best body mods
> best of show trike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st 20 inch semi
> best murals
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st 20 inch ful
> best upolstery
> best plating
> 2nd best of show
> 
> PLAYBOY
> 1st 24 inch bike
> 
> ANNA ROCHA
> 1st 16 inch bike
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 8 2010, 10:59 PM~18260779
> *any pic of the lunch  money trike
> *


LOTS Ill post them later


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Aug 9 2010, 09:29 AM~18263321
> *how much a frame like those cost without 3d
> *


MR 3D did the top frame.
Bottom is KS IC Collabo.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

I GOT TO STOP AT THE CANDY SHOP !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 9 2010, 11:02 PM~18271700
> *I GOT TO STOP AT THE CANDY SHOP !
> *


anytime you want bRO. family is always welcome :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## 94stang

whats up bro? how was the dallas show? whats up with tha stang


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Aug 11 2010, 01:38 PM~18285602
> *whats up bro? how was the dallas show? whats up with tha stang
> *


good and good :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2010, 08:44 AM~18273934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I didn't know that Playboy was a Kandy Shop bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

I think it was the first kandy shop bike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 12 2010, 04:46 AM~18288042
> *I think it was the first kandy shop bike :biggrin:
> *


Pirate bike was the first frame he did I think :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2010, 09:05 PM~18288181
> *Pirate bike was the first frame he did I think :dunno:
> *


Hmmm, you may be on to something there chief :|


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 12 2010, 05:35 AM~18288460
> *Hmmm, you may be on to something there chief :|
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

playboy was the first :0


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2010, 06:12 AM~18288753
> *playboy was the first :0
> *


Then Pirate bike right?


----------



## hotstuff5964

I win!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2010, 08:24 PM~18288853
> *Then Pirate bike right?
> *


nope chads first frame then pirate


----------



## FunkytownRoller

but he had mine way before anybodys. I took mine there when we did the frame on the regal but told him hold off till it was done.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2010, 07:06 AM~18289272
> *nope chads first frame then pirate
> *


:tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2010, 11:39 PM~18290463
> *:tears:
> *


ive done the most frame for you tony :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2010, 06:40 AM~18291403
> *ive done the most frame for you tony :biggrin:
> *


* Baller!!!!! *


----------



## 94stang

john & anna chillin at big creek lake in somerville texas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

that was a fun weekend. thankx henry


----------



## 94stang

Thats how john rolls ''Bigtimer''


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

haha it was your jet ski baller


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2010, 04:40 PM~18291403
> *ive done the most frame for you tony :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:rimshot:


----------



## resname93

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:run:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

pasonite rides wego show in waco yesterday

ONE LUV
1st radical
best of show bike :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2010, 08:14 AM~18320112
> *pasonite rides wego show in waco yesterday
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st radical
> best of show bike :biggrin:
> *










congrats


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sweet & Freaky, 83's Finest

:wave:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2010, 06:14 AM~18320112
> *pasonite rides wego show in waco yesterday
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st radical
> best of show bike :biggrin:
> *


congrats John!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW

Hello kandy shop


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2010, 04:14 PM~18320112
> *pasonite rides wego show in waco yesterday
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st radical
> best of show bike :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2010, 06:14 AM~18320112
> *pasonite rides wego show in waco yesterday
> 
> ONE LUV
> 1st radical
> best of show bike :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18330957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahahaha, you couldn't resist, could ya? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

UHHHOOOHHH nice pick bRO.


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Aug 16 2010, 01:40 PM~18323559
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Sweet & Freaky, 83's Finest
> 
> :wave:
> *



Was up Girl.......How you been......



John good luck on the new project..... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 17 2010, 07:26 AM~18331118
> *Hahahaha, you couldn't resist, could ya? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha. secrets out now. ill post up pics till a certian point. just thought it should be a reminder to peeps not to neglect lowrider history like this :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 09:57 AM~18332182
> *haha. secrets out now. ill post up pics till a certian point. just thought it should be a reminder to peeps not to neglect lowrider history like this :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 06:57 AM~18330957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That car looks familiar... possibly all gold??? Hmmmmm.. :wow: :biggrin: ..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 17 2010, 07:21 PM~18337305
> *That car looks familiar... possibly all gold??? Hmmmmm.. :wow:  :biggrin: ..
> *


all wrapped up :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 08:58 PM~18338406
> *all wrapped up :biggrin:
> *



No F'n way... Good Buy!... you gotta tell me if they really do a resin base like what was rumored :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2010, 09:07 AM~18243629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who do these two bikes belong to and where are they from. I want to get in touch with them.


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 18 2010, 08:59 AM~18342124
> *Who do these two bikes belong to and where are they from. I want to get in touch with them.
> *


the top pic is from dallas i believe.... an the pink one is rene from austin i have his num pm if you want it


----------



## KOOL-AID23

who did the display on the bottom bike


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by KOOL-AID23_@Aug 18 2010, 10:22 AM~18342800
> *who did the display on the bottom bike
> *


that would be hotstuff from san antonio


----------



## 92CADDY

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 18 2010, 08:59 AM~18342124
> *Who do these two bikes belong to and where are they from. I want to get in touch with them.
> *


The top bike is my sons we are from Dallas.


The second bike is Renes he from Austin.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 92CADDY_@Aug 18 2010, 12:21 PM~18343704
> *The top bike is my sons we are from Dallas.
> The second bike is Renes he from Austin.
> *


and i installed the air in the tires :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18348611
> *and i installed the air in the tires  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 


The best air installer I know....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18348701
> *:thumbsup:
> The best air installer I know....lol
> *


thankx car show mom :wow:


----------



## cone_weezy

yo john will all wrapped up be at vegas this yr?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Aug 18 2010, 09:12 PM~18348845
> *yo john will all wrapped up be at vegas this yr?
> *


ok sure it will


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 10:08 PM~18348790
> *thankx car show mom :wow:
> *



:biggrin: ...LOL...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:45 PM~18349203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ALL WRAPPED UP... the bike???? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 10:00 PM~18349354
> *ALL WRAPPED UP... the bike???? :biggrin:
> *


haha no vegas rollerz


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 10:04 PM~18349392
> *haha no vegas rollerz
> *



well i just gave you your next bike idea to display with your car... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 18 2010, 10:05 PM~18349406
> *well i just gave you your next bike idea to display with your car... :biggrin:
> *


you finance it ill build it :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

SA ROLLERZ,Aug 18 2010, 09:45 PM~18349203]

















Is this the SparkleEFX flake in action? Looks Good.. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 18 2010, 10:51 PM~18349741
> *SA ROLLERZ,Aug 18 2010, 09:45 PM~18349203]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the SparkleEFX flake in action? Looks Good..  :biggrin:
> *


What kind of gold is that?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 18 2010, 10:51 PM~18349741
> *SA ROLLERZ,Aug 18 2010, 09:45 PM~18349203]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the SparkleEFX flake in action? Looks Good..  :biggrin:
> *


and you know this man. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 11:36 PM~18349986
> *What kind of gold is that?
> *


hok solar gold base and gold flake


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18351775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that Lincoln is gonna have a bad ass paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2010, 10:52 AM~18352846
> *Damn that Lincoln is gonna have a bad ass paint job :thumbsup:
> *


his trunk will look good. he wants to paint the outside later


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 08:54 PM~18352866
> *his trunk will look good. he wants to paint the outside later
> *


:banghead:


----------



## resname93

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 18 2010, 09:47 PM~18349221-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 19 2010, 08:51 AM~18351775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Aug 19 2010, 10:52 AM~18352846
> *Damn that Lincoln is gonna have a bad ass paint job :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 94stang

im going crazy john


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

20 bucks says that aint no lincoln


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:44 AM~18369554
> *20 bucks says that aint no lincoln
> *


haha send me the 20 bucks and il show you this lincoln trunk :0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2010, 02:36 PM~18369841
> *haha send me the 20 bucks and il show you this lincoln trunk :0
> *


s the lincoln getting a new mural too... :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 21 2010, 02:31 PM~18370324
> *is the lincoln getting a new mural too...  :0
> *


no its not the orange and gold lincoln. its a different one


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18370368
> *no its not the orange and gold lincoln. its a different one
> *


looking nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Miss Cami

Good Luck at the Dallas Show. We saw your trailer in the parking lot. We're still here in Dallas with our daughter But will see you at the RO show in Austin. To show off the teal bike you painted for us. Its first show out in the scene.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: What's good bRO, have a safe trip to Dallas.


----------



## SLOLOW




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 22 2010, 12:49 PM~18376271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Rebuild time I see. :scrutinize:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

CONGRATS SA!....


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18376557
> *:0 Rebuild time I see. :scrutinize:
> *


just change n the tire :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 23 2010, 10:52 AM~18382579
> *just change n the tire :biggrin:
> *


You're doing it wrong :scrutinize:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 23 2010, 08:52 AM~18382579
> *just change n the tire :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I hate when you have to remove the fender for that. As well as the hood, dash, door panel and the windsheild. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

ONE LUV
1st 12 inch radical
best display
1st best of show bike

TEMPEST
1st full custom
2nd best of show bike

NIGHTCRAWLER
1st semi
3rd best of show bike

LUNCH MONEY
1st radical trike
best of show trike


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2010, 07:40 PM~18386973
> *ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best display
> 1st best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st full custom
> 2nd best of show bike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st semi
> 3rd best of show bike
> 
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best of show trike
> *


jon had so many awards :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 24 2010, 03:40 AM~18386973
> *ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best display
> 1st best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st full custom
> 2nd best of show bike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st semi
> 3rd best of show bike
> 
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best of show trike
> *


Damn I'm glad NightCrawler is winning for you I never really won much with it


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 07:45 PM~18387038
> *jon had so many awards  :biggrin:
> *


Well deserved winnings


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 05:45 PM~18387038
> *jon had so many awards  :biggrin:
> *


people were coming to us thinking we were the trophy table lol


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2010, 07:40 PM~18386973
> *ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best display
> 1st best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st full custom
> 2nd best of show bike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st semi
> 3rd best of show bike
> 
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best of show trike
> *



:h5:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18389174
> *people were coming to us thinking we were the trophy table lol
> *


LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18389409
> *:h5:
> *


i got your trohpy. ill bring it thursday :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2010, 05:40 PM~18386973
> *ONE LUV
> 1st 12 inch radical
> best display
> 1st best of show bike
> 
> TEMPEST
> 1st full custom
> 2nd best of show bike
> 
> NIGHTCRAWLER
> 1st semi
> 3rd best of show bike
> 
> LUNCH MONEY
> 1st radical trike
> best of show trike
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:47 PM~18349221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks like it will have 3 wheels on that :dunno:


----------



## SLOLOW

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 23 2010, 02:10 PM~18384203
> *Yeah, I hate when you have to remove the fender for that. As well as the hood, dash, door panel and the windsheild.  :biggrin:
> *


SHT IM DO N IT WRONG HOT$TUFF TOLD ME TO DO IT LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by 51gjr+Aug 24 2010, 06:43 AM~18391811-->
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it will have 3 wheels on that  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize: You might be on to something there bROtha.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLOLOW_@Aug 26 2010, 09:25 AM~18411212
> *SHT IM DO N IT WRONG HOT$TUFF TOLD ME TO DO IT LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Oh well never mind, I'm sure he would not lie to you. :biggrin: Keep on bROtha.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 03:37 PM~18421824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That paint job is fuckin SICK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 28 2010, 10:48 PM~18431146
> *That paint job is fuckin SICK!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:37 PM~18421824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634

damn were r u john maybe working on something :nicoderm:.post some sneak peaks :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti

John Im sending you my frame :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike

Whats crackalackin!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2010, 03:35 PM~18517501
> *John Im sending you my frame :cheesy:
> *


what frame?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Sep 8 2010, 03:24 PM~18517405
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hows it going over there?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2010, 06:54 AM~18522934
> *what frame?
> *


Probably the one with all the laser cut RO's on it.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 9 2010, 04:37 PM~18523081
> *Probably the one with all the laser cut RO's on it.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 9 2010, 07:54 AM~18522934-->
> 
> 
> 
> what frame?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> semi
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Sep 9 2010, 08:37 AM~18523081
> *Probably the one with all the laser cut RO's on it.
> *


  You Know It bRo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 9 2010, 11:19 AM~18524984
> *semi
> You Know It bRo
> *


who are you a prospect for bRO :0


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2010, 03:08 PM~18525831
> *who are you a prospect for bRO :0
> *


  

I want to send you my red frame. redo it. Have that one dude in dallas mural it up


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: Staying busy John?


----------



## Money Mike

Hey John ! Are u comin thru town this weeknd? What time? Let's go eat.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 9 2010, 04:36 PM~18527433
> *Hey John ! Are u comin thru town this weeknd? What time?  Let's go eat.
> *


i thought you were coming through my town for a delivery :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18528877
> *i thought you were coming through my town for a delivery :0
> *


He is, just didn't know it till today when I told him about bwahahahaha


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 11 2010, 06:40 AM~18539946
> *:wave:
> *


good morning car show mom :biggrin: good luck tomorrow


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## kiki

HEY JON AT THE AUSTIN SHOW CAN I GIVE YOU THAT FRAME TO PAINT FOR ME ..........ITS A 16INCH PIXIE..........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 11 2010, 07:55 PM~18544003
> *HEY JON AT THE AUSTIN SHOW CAN I GIVE YOU THAT FRAME TO PAINT FOR ME ..........ITS A 16INCH PIXIE..........
> *


i guess so :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2010, 09:43 PM~18528877
> *i thought you were coming through my town for a delivery :0
> *



RPS..........Always there when you need us!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 10:09 PM~18544860
> *RPS..........Always there when you need us!
> *


good rates too :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2010, 10:02 PM~18544811
> *i guess so :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE.................


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2010, 08:33 AM~18546075
> *good rates too :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA !!!! I bet the rates for a credit board at The Kandy Shop are better


----------



## kiki

TTT.......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## MiKLO

:worship:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18595686-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SA [email protected] 17 2010, 09:55 PM~18595697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 09:57 PM~18595708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUB ROLLER

what up? its been a min... I like that Towncar! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

TTT.............


----------



## RO-BC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18595686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jessie james ????????????????


----------



## juangotti

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, RO-BC


Taco!!!


----------



## RO-BC

yo yo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 23 2010, 10:03 AM~18642001
> *jessie james ????????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

looking good John T. keep it up


----------



## sincitymafia

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 10:54 PM~18595686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say homie i got your address the cash is in the mail homie... bike looks great from the pics thanx again


----------



## kiki

high


----------



## 94stang

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ''JOHN TWITTY '' TOMORROW BRO AND MANY MORE!!!!


----------



## 94stang




----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by sincitymafia_@Sep 24 2010, 04:58 PM~18653673
> *say homie i got your address the cash is in the mail homie... bike looks great from the pics thanx again
> *


i tried to tell ya....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 24 2010, 08:33 PM~18655972
> *i tried to tell ya....
> *


haha im always underestimated :0


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18656506
> *haha im always underestimated :0
> *


TTT.............FOR SA ROLLERZ


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18656506
> *haha im always underestimated :0
> *


 :biggrin: whats going on fam?


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

she must have a daddy that really loves her :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18677882
> *she must have a daddy that really loves her :biggrin:
> *


your a good pops Jon. Wish my pops was a painter. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 08:59 PM~18678020
> *your a good pops Jon. Wish my pops was a painter. :biggrin:
> *


thankx bRO. i had all kinds of people asking me to be there daddy that night :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18678108
> *thankx bRO. i had all kinds of people asking me to be there daddy that night :biggrin:
> *


LOL NICE


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Sep 27 2010, 09:02 PM~18676728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats John! The SCion looks nice! She is a lucky girl but i know she earns every bit of it to. Looks like it was a night to remember.


----------



## kiki

nice job jon..........................GOOD DADDY.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 28 2010, 06:04 PM~18685830
> *Congrats John! The SCion looks nice! She is a lucky girl but i know she earns every bit of it to. Looks like it was a night to remember.
> *


she has definatly earned it.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

TTT


----------



## kiki

TTT..................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TTT Kandy Shop


----------



## kiki

ttt..........


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Sep 27 2010, 09:02 PM~18676728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Jon.  What a day! They grow so fast


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18713885
> *TTT Kandy Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Money Mike

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...c/photo_07.html


----------



## TonyO

Congratulations to KandyShop for Best Paint and Best Graphics on a bike in Vegas this year :thumbsup:

And congrats to Hot$tuff for Best Upholstery.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 13 2010, 04:14 AM~18794491
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...c/photo_07.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I thought that shit was photoshopped :roflmao: Funny stuff right there :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

I would like to say congrats to John for wining best paint in Vegas, and congrats to Margarito for upholstery. Both on Lunch Money 2010 TOTY!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 12 2010, 09:14 PM~18795235
> *I would like to say congrats to John for wining best paint in Vegas, and congrats to Margarito for upholstery. Both on Lunch Money 2010 TOTY!!!
> *


x2 great job John and hotstuff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

finally building a trike of the year feels great. but it was not done alone.
kandy shop customz
hotstuff
hernan
toyshop customz

great job to everyone for the short deadlines and comunication so everyone stayed on the same page


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:42 AM~18798616
> *finally building a trike of the year feels great. but it was not done alone.
> kandy shop customz
> hotstuff
> hernan
> toyshop customz
> 
> great job to everyone for the short deadlines and comunication so everyone stayed on the same page
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:42 PM~18798616
> *finally building a trike of the year feels great. but it was not done alone.
> kandy shop customz
> hotstuff
> hernan
> toyshop customz
> 
> great job to everyone for the short deadlines and comunication so everyone stayed on the same page
> *


Don't forget me fooker :twak:


J/K This was a collaboration of a lot of the top shops in the scene.


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 01:10 PM~18800722
> *Don't forget me fooker :twak:
> J/K  This was a collaboration of a lot of the top shops in the scene.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 01:10 PM~18800722
> *Don't forget me fooker :twak:
> J/K  This was a collaboration of a lot of the top shops in the scene.
> *


i was talking to the builders. :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## LocoSoCal

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 13 2010, 02:14 PM~18801305
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


was good talking to you brotha


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18800864
> *i was talking to the builders. :0
> *


----------



## TonyO

At least I can say I give props where props are due. I ain't one of these guys out there taking full credit for somebody else's work :nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2010, 03:32 PM~18802033
> *At least I can say I give props where props are due.  I ain't one of these guys out there taking full credit for somebody else's work :nosad:
> *


yes you do but the plaques would be nice for the ones who did the work. all my best display awards go straight to margarito :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

and i have the wall to prove it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 13 2010, 06:30 PM~18803428
> *and i have the wall to prove it :biggrin:
> *


its a very nice wall too. you probally have a whole wall just for nicco :0


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18803441
> *its a very nice wall too. you probally have a whole wall just for nicco :0
> *


I have room for one more :dunno:


----------



## juangotti

congrats jon. that muralist from D Town gets down.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 14 2010, 05:09 AM~18803932
> *I have room for one more :dunno:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 08:59 AM~18808027
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 14 2010, 05:12 PM~18808088
> *:naughty:
> *


Damn it you almost made me spit out my coffee on that one :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2010, 07:35 AM~18808187
> *Damn it you almost made me spit out my coffee on that one :roflmao:
> *


pic or it didnt happen :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

and one for the haterz


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 14 2010, 11:54 PM~18811095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for the haterz
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ

SA ROLLERZ, TonyO

what up champ


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2010, 12:09 AM~18811241
> *SA ROLLERZ, TonyO
> 
> what up champ
> *


:wave:


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 01:36 PM~18800983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT CONGRATS JOHN THATS ONE BEAUTIFUL PEACE OF ART. THE WHOLE TRIKE FLOWS VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634

That win was great maybe next time it will b something a little bit bigger. Next year we will have to do it again and maybe suprise more people. Congrats to you, Marge and Tony O that is one bad azz trike.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 15 2010, 03:56 PM~18821676
> *That win was great maybe next time it will b something a little bit bigger. Next year we will have to do it again and maybe suprise more people. Congrats to you, Marge and Tony O that is one bad azz trike.
> *


awwwwwww...................... your so nice :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 15 2010, 09:17 PM~18822967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Congrats on the build!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 15 2010, 03:56 PM~18821676
> *That win was great maybe next time it will b something a little bit bigger. Next year we will have to do it again and maybe suprise more people. Congrats to you, Marge and Tony O that is one bad azz trike.
> *


 :biggrin: MAYBE A REGAL!!!!! TO SUPRISE SOME PEOPLE :biggrin: CONGRATS JONH...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Oct 16 2010, 10:29 AM~18826831
> *:biggrin: MAYBE A REGAL!!!!! TO SUPRISE SOME PEOPLE :biggrin:  CONGRATS JONH...
> *


maybe. you never know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## RO-BC

PM~18822972]

















i bet tony was dying to get on that keyboard and play you guys a song lol


----------



## RO-BC

WTF ANOTHER KEYBOARD
:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 10:51 AM~18827264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam those are really nice bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 16 2010, 04:42 PM~18828219
> *WTF ANOTHER KEYBOARD
> :biggrin:
> *


i guess keyboards go good with lowriders, lol


----------



## TonyO




----------



## FunkytownRoller

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS COOL THAT TONY TOOK YOU GUYS OUT TO EAT AFTER HIS BIG WIN......GOOD TO SEE HE APPRECIATES IT AND ISNT LIKE SOME BUILDERS/OWNERS OUT THERE WHO DONT REALIZE THAT ITS NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE TO PULL OFF A WIN LIKE THAT WITHOUT THE HELP OF OTHERS....CONGRATS TONY, JOHN, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO HAD A HAND IN THE BUILD/REBIRTH OF LUNCH MONEY....


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 18 2010, 06:11 PM~18840262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS COOL THAT TONY TOOK YOU GUYS OUT TO EAT AFTER HIS BIG WIN......GOOD TO SEE HE APPRECIATES IT AND ISNT LIKE SOME BUILDERS/OWNERS OUT THERE WHO DONT REALIZE THAT ITS NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE TO PULL OFF A WIN LIKE THAT WITHOUT THE HELP OF OTHERS....CONGRATS TONY, JOHN, AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO HAD A HAND IN THE BUILD/REBIRTH OF LUNCH MONEY....
> *


We all paid our own way  But hell I know who to thank and who was responsible for the win. This was a team effort of several of the best in the industry :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 18 2010, 08:22 AM~18840327
> *We all paid our own way   But hell I know who to thank and who was responsible for the win.  This was a team effort of several of the best in the industry :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2010, 04:11 PM~18872217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wats this?


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 22 2010, 03:37 AM~18873893
> *wats this?
> *


TNT Pedal fully engraved


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

TTT


----------



## kiki

TTT.....................FOR THE CHAMPS..........


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## kiki

:boink: .....ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP...............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 01:56 PM~18953543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## kiki

:naughty:


----------



## kiki

:naughty:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

TTT


----------



## kiki

TTT.............................


----------



## ghost2009

post up pix of it finished.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 15 2010, 03:11 AM~19070735
> *post up pix of it finished.
> *


i will


----------



## kiki

say homie any pics of my fenders??????...............GOTS TO GET READY FOR DEC 5


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 16 2010, 01:28 PM~19083255
> *say homie any pics of my fenders??????...............GOTS TO GET READY FOR DEC 5
> *


no pics cuz i havent done em yet. 5 minutes to put them back on :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 01:56 PM~18953543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks fukin bad i like them colors


----------



## REYXTC

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 12:56 PM~18953543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for something like this?
Frame only, bodywork and paint.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Nov 16 2010, 02:45 PM~19083856
> *How much for something like this?
> Frame only, bodywork and paint.
> *


x2 but blue with differnt shades of blue


----------



## TonyO

Kandy Shop Customz numba 1 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 16 2010, 02:57 PM~19083964
> *x2 but blue with differnt shades of blue
> *












like this? :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19087193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this? :biggrin:
> *


yea like that but all flaked out


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2010, 09:08 PM~19086326
> *Kandy Shop Customz numba 1  :biggrin:
> *


i concur


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2010, 02:32 PM~19083747
> *no pics cuz i havent done em yet. 5 minutes to put them back on :biggrin:
> *


JAJAJA ALREADY WEDO CANT WAIT I GUESS I'LL SEE YOU IN THE PARKING LOT ON THE FIFTH.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

whats good bRO? you ready to do MIZUNDERSTOOD?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Nov 18 2010, 07:23 AM~19099966
> *whats good bRO? you ready to do MIZUNDERSTOOD?
> *


already :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2010, 07:28 AM~19099985
> *already :biggrin:
> *


i am ready to hit these fools across the head when i make it back.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Nov 18 2010, 07:31 AM~19099995
> *i am ready to hit these fools across the head when i make it back.
> *


can i help? haha


----------



## mrouija

I thought there was a Magnificos topic in the bike thread?


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2010, 08:45 AM~19100420
> *I thought there was a Magnificos topic in the bike thread?
> *


there is i made one it on page 2 or 3


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 31 2010, 01:56 PM~18953543-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19087193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 10:06 PM~19128623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, JUSTDEEZ
:wave: Whut's good buddy!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2010, 11:24 PM~19129293
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, JUSTDEEZ
> :wave:  Whut's good buddy!
> *


:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## TonyO

TTT for Best Paint on a Bike Vegas 2010.


----------



## cone_weezy

SAY CHEESE JOHN!! :biggrin: LET ME GUESS TONY FORGOT TO PLUG IN THE RADIO :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 30 2010, 10:17 AM~19197710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAY CHEESE JOHN!!  :biggrin:  LET ME GUESS TONY FORGOT TO PLUG IN THE RADIO  :cheesy:
> *


I had to have him show me how to turn the audio/video on my own bike :banghead: Car stereo is not my thing :nosad:


----------



## LocoSoCal

Sup John , you should get your invites today


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 30 2010, 02:17 AM~19197710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAY CHEESE JOHN!!  :biggrin:  LET ME GUESS TONY FORGOT TO PLUG IN THE RADIO  :cheesy:
> *


the builder in action  i love the paint john definately worth the win


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 30 2010, 08:05 AM~19199282
> *Sup John , you should get your invites today
> *


i got em. ill send payment


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 30 2010, 08:03 PM~19205048
> *i got em. ill send payment
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## resname93

whats going on bRO? :wave:


----------



## kiki

TTT..................


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Redeemed1

PM'D YOU


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Dec 3 2010, 02:14 PM~19229831
> *PM'D YOU
> *


responded :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 3 2010, 02:18 PM~19229861
> *responded :biggrin:
> *


THANKS...PM'D AGAIN, HIT ME ON THE PHONE THANKS


----------



## Money Mike

My Monte Carlo


----------



## Money Mike

Congrats John on all the wins for the KANDY SHOP KUSTOMS!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## mrchavez

badass..


----------



## [email protected]

that mofo is clean


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 05:26 PM~19281830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTT for more bad ass work! *


----------



## KABEL




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 02:46 PM~19284973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so more pis of the bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Dec 9 2010, 04:10 PM~19285651
> *so more pis of the bike
> *


thats enough for now


----------



## travieso1u

LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE! :angel:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Dec 9 2010, 05:56 PM~19286589
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE! :angel:
> *


you bringing the car out next year?


----------



## TonyO

I see you flaked out the bottom of Hott$tuff's cat litter bucket there :scrutinize: Damn his cats are gonna have flake up their ass :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 02:45 PM~19284961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 04:46 PM~19284973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw some close ups of this, came out super dope John


TTT Kandy Shop


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

You do some sick ass work bRO


----------



## just4fun2011

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 04:48 PM~19285946
> *thats enough for now
> *


what size is it 12 inch


----------



## Vm0m0

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 02:46 PM~19284973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work bro


----------



## TonyO

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Dec 9 2010, 11:24 PM~19289838
> *what size is it 12 inch
> *


16


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2010, 05:36 PM~19291168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## travieso1u

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 06:12 PM~19286735
> *you bringing the car out next year?
> *


I DONT THINK ILL BE READY YET WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS MY HEALTH IS HOLDING ME BACK I HAVE I.T.P. AND LUKEMIA AND THATS BEEN ACTING UP!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Dec 12 2010, 05:12 PM~19309476
> *I DONT THINK ILL BE READY YET WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS MY HEALTH IS HOLDING ME BACK I HAVE I.T.P. AND LUKEMIA AND THATS BEEN ACTING UP!
> *


sorry to hear that. hope to see you out there


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 08:49 PM~19288303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did this board? :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Dec 13 2010, 01:16 AM~19313377
> *who did this board? :wow:
> *


anthony and me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2010, 06:49 AM~19313839
> *anthony and me :0  :biggrin:
> *


you already know bRO, I WANT ONE FOR MIZUNDERSTOOD.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Dec 13 2010, 09:34 AM~19314486
> *you already know bRO, I WANT ONE FOR MIZUNDERSTOOD.....
> *


----------



## freddy915




----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 08:49 PM~19288303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Work Homies...... :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 14 2010, 09:56 AM~19323319
> *Nice Work Homies...... :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEARS bRO, TO YOU AND Y OUR FAMILY.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2010, 06:36 AM~19291168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics


----------



## TonyO

Merry Christmas to the Kandy Shop and congrats to John :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2010, 11:12 AM~19411236
> *Merry Christmas to the Kandy Shop and congrats to John :thumbsup:
> *


thankx bRO. merry xmas to the toty and us champ. 2011 is gonna be a good year. i can feel it already :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

well 2010 was a great year for the shop. it is almost over. time for a new topic for 2011 KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

MERRY CHRISTMAS JOHN..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Dec 25 2010, 12:54 PM~19418437
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS JOHN..
> *


you to and tour family


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2010, 08:32 PM~19417663
> *well 2010 was a great year for the shop. it is almost over. time for a new topic for 2011 KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir 2011 will be great for both the Kandyshop and TNT. TNT will be busting out some new things independently as well as partnership projects with Kandyshop. :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2010, 10:32 AM~19417663
> *well 2010 was a great year for the shop. it is almost over. time for a new topic for 2011 KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, 2011 will be great for the KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Dec 27 2010, 06:06 AM~19426752
> *yes sir, 2011 will be great for the KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ.  :biggrin:
> *


More championships, more wins, more customers :biggrin:


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19426852
> *More championships, more wins, more customers  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19426852
> *More championships, more wins, more customers  :biggrin:
> *


yea buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2010, 08:16 PM~19426852
> *More championships, more wins, more customers  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal

how the wedding go ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 28 2010, 08:09 AM~19438671
> *how the wedding go ?
> *


wont know till friday night :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy




----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 28 2010, 08:34 AM~19438777
> *wont know till friday night :biggrin:
> *


doh , my bad , post pic's :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

"ONE LUV "AT 2010 VEGAS SUPERSHOW VIDEO CLIP


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jan 6 2011, 05:51 AM~19515239
> *
> "ONE LUV "AT 2010 VEGAS SUPERSHOW VIDEO CLIP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Dec 28 2010, 10:04 PM~19445309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 07:26 AM~19281830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM WHOS BIKE IS THAT HOMIE ?????? :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

Congratulations on the Marriage bro.


----------



## Money Mike

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/110...s/photo_59.html

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2011, 04:10 AM~19583813
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/110...s/photo_59.html
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice pic mike. they talk about nicco winning in the article too


----------



## kiki

HI


----------



## kiki

TTT...........................


----------



## 94stang




----------



## 94stang




----------



## TonyO




----------



## kiki

NICE STANG..................


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 19 2011, 10:59 PM~19645696
> *NICE STANG..................
> *


X2


----------



## TonyO

You can add another article to your credit


----------



## kiki

TTT......................


----------



## kiki

:angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 26 2011, 04:25 PM~19701087
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 07:15 AM~19701231
> *:cheesy:
> *


use the 2011 topic please :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2011, 05:18 PM~19701250
> *use the 2011 topic please :biggrin:
> *


TTB!


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 07:15 AM~19701231
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 AM~19701250
> *use the 2011 topic please :biggrin:
> *


Where is that topic at?


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 29 2011, 10:02 AM~19729729
> *Where is that topic at?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki

FOUND IT.............................


----------



## kiki

high


----------



## SA ROLLERZ




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2011, 07:57 AM~19816775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: It was a heavy hitter, that's for sure.


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2011, 07:57 AM~19816775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BITCH WAS NICE..................... :angry:


----------



## kiki

high


----------



## Vm0m0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2011, 07:57 AM~19816775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


USE THE 2011 TOPIC PLS....................... :angry:


----------



## 505transplant

Are you going to be in the Killeen/Austin Area anytime soon? If you do hit me up and I will PM my address so you can check out my 64.


----------

